# The Boxing Discussion Thread



## Tazmo (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhqS4UWGAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm done with this sport.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

It really needs to stop, Rios won no more than 3 rounds.


----------



## nadinkrah (Apr 14, 2012)

this is a complete disgrace.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm so pissed off right now, it has reached a point where you just know a fighter will get robbed before you even hear the scorecard. That's why Rios was able to celebrate after getting clowned for 12 rounds. 

Fucker doesn't make weight then robbed his opponent. Fuck it.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm so pissed off right now, *it has reached a point where you just know a fighter will get robbed before you even hear the scorecard*. That's why Rios was able to celebrate after getting clowned for 12 rounds.
> 
> Fucker doesn't make weight then robbed his opponent. Fuck it.


Yup, im starting to just not care for these kind of matchups anymore. Didnt even elect to score it myself and it was easy to see Abril won wide. 

At least the undercards were pretty decent though, solid looking prospects like T.Williams got some nice stoppages earlier


----------



## Pirao (Apr 16, 2012)

Roberries are nothing new to the sport, but it's getting really bad lately, so many BS decisions.

Who still think that Chavez Jr will fight Martinez after the number Sturm did on Zbik? I bet you he's already looking for excuses to get out of the fight.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 16, 2012)

At least Marquez did his thing, I never thought Rios was good and I think this is perfect for Marquez to shove both his fist up this guy's ass this summer. Anyone seen Mayweather/Cotto 24/7? I think Mayweather was entertaining as usual and Miguel Cotto really seem as focus as ever. Also @ Pirao, Chavez Jr. is protected and I'm not sure what he's thinking but he should be looking for challenges if he wants to be at least in the same reign as his father.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 17, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Also @ Pirao, *Chavez Jr. is protected* and I'm not sure what he's thinking but he should be looking for challenges if he wants to be at least in the same reign as his father.



I know, supposedly he was signed to fight Martinez (assuming he gets past Lee which is pretty certain since they'll rob him anyways). He's probably having second thoughts now I'm sure


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 17, 2012)

Who is Chavez Jr. signed with promotion wise? If he signed to fight Sergio Martinez that is definitely a risk but it's good for both men legacy. Also Chavez shouldn't be a pussy, his father fought everyone and I mean everyone. It's like Michael Jordon gaining 6 rings but Jordan Jr. can't even get out the varsity league. I want to see Chavez succeed and actually take the challenge of Martinez which is actually the best move depending if he can handle the beast Martinez is.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 17, 2012)

Mayweather is a douchebag. I hope Cotto smacks that ass. Just watched the 24/7 thing and it reminded me how much I dislike Floyd.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 17, 2012)

I just watched Ali vs Foreman. My goodness Ali handled that dude. Foreman was a damn physical specimen and looked like he could hit hard as hell but he lacked skill. I don't think he won any round.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 18, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Who is Chavez Jr. signed with promotion wise? If he signed to fight Sergio Martinez that is definitely a risk but it's good for both men legacy. Also Chavez shouldn't be a pussy, his father fought everyone and I mean everyone. It's like Michael Jordon gaining 6 rings but Jordan Jr. can't even get out the varsity league. I want to see Chavez succeed and actually take the challenge of Martinez which is actually the best move depending if he can handle the beast Martinez is.



He's with Top Rank (Arum), the promotion with the biggest number of robberies lately.

If he fights Martinez he gets destroyed, he has 0 chance to win that fight, that's why I'm sceptic it'll happen.

His father was a great fighter, Chavez Jr is nothing but an overprotected hypejob, they are making as much money off his name as possible feeding him low level guys.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

If he fights Martinez all he has to do is make it to the end bell and Bob Arum will take care of the rest.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If he fights Martinez all he has to do is make it to the end bell and Bob Arum will take care of the rest.



I doubt he makes it to the final bell though.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 18, 2012)

Cotto has a decent chance to beat Mayweather, but he's obviously underdog.

I hope Cotto fucks up Mayweather's face at the least.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 18, 2012)

@Kuya that's not happening, Mayweather is just too slick for Cotto wide punches and plus I think Mayweather is going to walk Cotto down, for some reason the way Ortiz fought is how I think Cotto will come to the table ala alot more technical, should be a good one nonetheless.

@Cyphon in my opinion Mayweather being the dickhead that he is, is actually the best promotional tool he has, it's a double edge sword but it gets him attention. Also I am tired of the typical athlete that must act like a polite good two shoes, to get any type of recognition. Look at Tiger Woods, what a sad case he turned out to be after his fraudulent behavior was unmasked he lost alot. Mayweather loses little whenever he faces scrutiny or scandal in the media because he always keep it 100% and says what he feels.

Yes that's a great fight I just love the way it ends in the 8th round so iconic, brings a genuine tear to my eye of how great boxing was. I consider the late 60s- late 80s the romantic era of boxing, just so legendary. I wish all us boxing fans can get together and have debates like this IRL, you should watch the Ali-Frazier trilogy, thats the greatest three fights between two fighter in my opinion, next comes Gatti-Ward.

@Pirao I really, and I mean I really hate Bob Arum he is a cancer in boxing, him and Don King is cut from the same cloth. This is why the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight not happening, no one can do business with Bob but Bob himself. How long is his contract with Pacquiao anyway?  Chavez Jr. in my opinion made a fucked up decision signing with Bob, because now I don't give him much credibility with how little I was already giving him. Seriously, I really wouldn't had agree with you that he had zero chance with Martinez, but I fear you are right. Damn Chavez Sr. should beat the shit out of his son until he's a raging bull like his father, and actually tell Arum fuck off and fight real fights like Canelo and Martinez. 

@Gunners: If he makes it to the final bell


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

He probably will make it to the final bell I think people overlook the fact that he usually weights in a 180lb+ fight day. It is disgusting really he got caught taking drugs to make weight and skipped taking a drug test in his previous fight. Guy shouldn't be fighting at Middleweight.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 21, 2012)

Kuya said:


> *Cotto has a decent chance to beat Mayweather*, but he's obviously underdog.
> 
> I hope Cotto fucks up Mayweather's face at the least.



Nope, 0 chance. Cotto is done.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2012)

the chavez jr vs lee fight got taken away from el paso texas sunbowl that sucks i was going to go see it if it was in el paso.


----------



## Id (Apr 25, 2012)

Cotto is built for Floyd. Floyd could stop him in the late rounds. Round 9-10 ish.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> the chavez jr vs lee fight got taken away from el paso texas sunbowl that sucks i was going to go see it if it was in el paso.



Was it re-scheduled or just cancelled completely?


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 28, 2012)

Pacquiao V. Mayweather should happen. Shit


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 29, 2012)

If you guys didn't catch Bhop vs Dawson II you didn't miss much.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Was it re-scheduled or just cancelled completely?



moved somewhere else people they said there was security probalems


----------



## Pirao (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Ok, thanks. I was fearing Chavez would duck another MW, yet again.

Will B-Hop retire now?

And lol at Seth Mitchell, I thought he would be a threat to the Klitschkos sometime in the future, but hell naw, his defense is terrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2012)

Hopkins needs to hang it up. It's been a good run, but he's too old now.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hopkins needs to hang it up. It's been a good run, but he's too old now.



age sure is killing athletes. Executioner still got it


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Apr 29, 2012)

i love the mayweather was clowning on cotto for sleep in the same bed at that dude classic


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah Mayweather is hilarious, and he was mocking Cotto a lot in the recent video of 24/7, too bad Cotto don't respond too much.

Bernard Hopkins should still fight, and keep talking as much shit as he can until he get another title shot, I want him to keep trolling. 

@Pirao you really have little respect for Chavez Jr. but I understand he do still need to prove himself. Compared to his father he really is just a scab, and he is promoted by that Snake Bob Arum, who I can't wait until he passes away, what his old ass need money for anyway, cancerous tumor destroying boxing.

I really hope Chad Dawson fight Andre S.O.G or Andre Dirrel or something they have some talent at the supermiddleweight/LHW divisions but they not letting these guys come together and make big fights. Carl Froch etc.. I want to see these guys on tv more.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Almondsand (May 1, 2012)

What fight is this?


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2012)

hope cotto beats maywhether. i remember this was great You were saying what?


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2012)

I don't know who I want to win, I prefer Cotto to Mayweather but the hatred people have for Mayweather changes my approach.


----------



## Newbologist (May 4, 2012)

Unless Cotto comes up with some sort of gameplan for the ages I don't see Floyd losing, Cotto will stay in the fight half way but Floyd will probably start dominating in the later rounds and either knock him out late or get a UD. I would prefer to see Cotto win but I just don't see it happening unfortunately.


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2012)

*DAVID HAYE* vs * DERECK CHISORA*



> David Haye and Dereck Chisora will almost certainly have to risk their futures by fighting on an unlicensed bill if they go ahead with plans to settle their infamous Munich brawl in the ring this summer.
> Speculation is rife that promoter Frank Warren's big announcement on Tuesday will be to announce their heavyweight clash provisionally for West Ham football stadium in July.
> However, Chisora's appeal against his British Board of Control ban has been postponed from this month to the end of June or beginning of July.
> 
> ...




 It's going to be a massive bitch-fest before the fight. It'll probably be better than the fight itself which also sounds pretty good! And far more interesting than either of them fighting Klitschkos.


----------



## Pirao (May 5, 2012)

Fran said:


> It's going to be a massive bitch-fest before the fight. It'll probably be better than the fight itself which also sounds pretty good! *And far more interesting than either of them fighting Klitschkos.*



Well, of course, considering they already faced the Klitschkos and lost


----------



## Id (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Pirao (May 5, 2012)

Did anyone watch the german card? In the HWs Pulev knocked Dimitrenko out...

with a jab


----------



## Sotei (May 5, 2012)

I'm going for Cotto but I don't see him winning the fight. I see Floyd winning by UD, I don't think he knocks Cotto out. C'mon Cotto! surprise me, surprise the world.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 5, 2012)

Just heard Corley stopped McCloskey. Heh, gonna have to catch that one later


----------



## SoulTaker (May 5, 2012)

Money May better not tarnish his record tonight. Miracles do happen sometimes but then again he is Money May and he wants that winner's purse on top of the 32 million he already made.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

The cowardly woman beater Floyd Mayweather will look for another way to suckerpunch his way to victory.


----------



## Darc (May 5, 2012)

Someone gonna have a stream for the fight?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The cowardly woman beater Floyd Mayweather will look for another way to suckerpunch his way to victory.



If a grown ass man is more concerned with kissing you than fighting you in a fight then you should knock him on his ass.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2012)

hope cotto beat maywheater. maywheather needs to get he ass beat.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2012)

Anyone know a live stream?


----------



## Newbologist (May 5, 2012)

Mosley is getting destroyed right now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2012)

canelo beating mosley?


----------



## Newbologist (May 5, 2012)

stream for whoever wants it

First trailer of Fox's Soccer Liverpool Documentary "Our Liverpool"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

Shane Mosley's last stand.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2012)

really bieber with maywheather funny


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

Mayweather should be deducted a point for that shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

Oscar de la Hoya got fat.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2012)

cotto has a pretty wife


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, she's hot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

Cotto tried to bodyslam him.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 6, 2012)

Almost pulled a Dawson there, lol

Both guys looking really sharp


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

good 2 rounds


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Good action, but no one's landed anything good yet.


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> stream for whoever wants it
> 
> First trailer of Fox's Soccer Liverpool Documentary "Our Liverpool"





Thanks dude

Cotto seems to be keeping it competitive ...


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

4th round was good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

The translators are hilarious. "Come on, damnit! Lets go!"


----------



## jNdee~ (May 6, 2012)

What the fuck was that Mayweather?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

They're trading more. Dunno why Floyd keeps staying in the corner.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Impressed by Cotto's jabbing. He kinda took that round off, though.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

cotto has done great so far nice jabs


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Wonder who is doing the postgame interview this time..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Damn, Miss Jackson


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 6, 2012)

This is a weird fight...


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Damnnn big time shots by Cotto./

I can't remember the last time Floyd has bled like this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Cotto beating that ass


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

i have not seen maywheather bleed like this


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Close round


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 6, 2012)

Yo, Cotto is out to get paid!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Damn, ain't ever seen Floyd's face like that.


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Mayweather has won more rounds so it's all good.  Just wait for it.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 6, 2012)

These boxnation comentators are godawful...

I got it 6-3 Mayweather so far


----------



## jNdee~ (May 6, 2012)

if mayweather wins by decision, it's a mafia game


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

cotto needs a knockout damn in the last round


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Go for the knockout!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Boxnation isn't sucking Mayweather's dick enough. Gimme the HBO guys, please.


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Floyd definitely won...too good for Cotto.

Lol Boxnation just kept praising floyd for the last round.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Floyd won, but Boxnation announcers are a bunch of homos.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

yeah cotto lost


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Fight wasn't close.

Stop hating Ghost


----------



## mumyoryu (May 6, 2012)

9-3 Mayweather here, wouldnt be surprised if the judges made it closer for the crowd (sounded like it was mostly pro-Cotto lol)


----------



## Darc (May 6, 2012)

Biased ass announcers the whole time, loved it


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2012)

Cotto lost no doubt about that


----------



## nadinkrah (May 6, 2012)

cotto got dominated in 12th lmao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Fight wasn't close.
> 
> Stop hating Ghost



I said Floyd won, didn't I? Stop being stupider than Nic.


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Crowd thinking Cotto won lmao.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

sucks but what cant we do maywheather was the better fighter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

British commentator even said the Boxnation announcers were sucking too much dick.


----------



## nadinkrah (May 6, 2012)

lol @ the dumb ass crowd.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

yeah they were biased as hell. funny how vegas is suppose to be maywheathers town but it seems most of the crowd were going for cotto. must have to do with maywheather hanging around with bieber


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I said Floyd won, didn't I? Stop being stupider than Nic.



talking about your previous posts


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Merchant and Floyd again.


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Lmao floyd apologized to him...surprising.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Judecious said:


> talking about your previous posts



There is nothing false about anything I posted. Stop being madder than Vice because I tell the truth.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

so the old man interviews maywheather again


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2012)

this guy the one floyd cursed out  he's trying to control himself this time I see


----------



## Darc (May 6, 2012)

Floyd being so professional.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Asking about his jail time. Awkward as hell.


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There is nothing false about anything I posted. Stop being madder than Vice because I tell the truth.



 You didn't just compare me to vice.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

this was a good fight but hate that fact that this should have been pac vs maywheather


----------



## Savior (May 6, 2012)

Lol...only Manny can really take out Floyd...people need to make it happen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Pac's hair is too good to risk damage in the ring.


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2012)

haha mayweather actually did the interview with Merchant


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2012)

I don't think Floyd's in his prime anymore, either that or he's just slightly below his prime level.


----------



## nadinkrah (May 6, 2012)

lol @ the fear in harry's eyes. he's so afraid to ask a question that might tick floyd off lol.

Anyways, this man is unbeatable. that is all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Floyd didn't look as sharp as previous fights, but Cotto's a better fighter than Mosley or Ortiz.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 6, 2012)

Hes still very sharp for his age; looks like he's sitting down on his punches more nowadays looking for those KOs


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

when maywheater was bleeding for some reason this came to my mind First trailer of Fox's Soccer Liverpool Documentary "Our Liverpool" probably what other boxes thought instead of kill beat

i think pac would beat maywheather


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2012)

Just fucking make it happen Pacquaio vs Mayweather this fall


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

wont happen maywheather will find a way to duck pac


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2012)

Mayweather made no effort to get out of the corner. He was content to actually fight Cotto instead of sniping his shit. It was a message to anyone who thinks he can't sit there and go punch for punch with a Pacquiao type. Cotto wasn't making good consistent contact in this fight and he took the pedal off when he did actually have opportunities.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wont happen maywheather will find a way to duck pac



Who's ducking who? One guy wouldn't take the drug tests? The same guy who can't get blood drawn or piss in a cup won't settle for less money in spite of being the lesser draw? Nevermind the fact that he'll make more money than he ever has in a fight. So yea who's ducking who? It ain't Money May.


----------



## Nightblade (May 6, 2012)

if Floyd vs. Pac happens, Pac will lose. 
the entirety of the Philippines will be on suicide watch.


and lol Ricky Hatton is fat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Mayweather made no effort to get out of the corner. He was content to actually fight Cotto instead of sniping his shit. It was a message to anyone who thinks he can't sit there and go punch for punch with a Pacquiao type. Cotto wasn't making good consistent contact in this fight and he took the pedal off when he did actually have opportunities.



ST sounding like Audible defending Melo.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Mayweather made no effort to get out of the corner. He was content to actually fight Cotto instead of sniping his shit. It was a message to anyone who thinks he can't sit there and go punch for punch with a Pacquiao type. Cotto wasn't making good consistent contact in this fight and he took the pedal off when he did actually have opportunities.


Pacquiao isnt a pressure fighter....he's a middle range swarmer that fights in and out, doesnt often get close and inside like Cotto did. That said though, I dont think hed do much better than Miguel did tonight


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Who's ducking who? One guy wouldn't take the drug tests? The same guy who can't get blood drawn or piss in a cup won't settle for less money in spite of being the lesser draw? Nevermind the fact that he'll make more money than he ever has in a fight. So yea who's ducking who? It ain't Money May.



maywheather is finding ways to duck pac the money should be split since both are the biggest draws in boxing. if he really wanted to fight split the money all he has to do. bet the arena would be mostly made up of pac fans he draws a lot. if he really wanted to fight this would have happen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

By the time we get Mayweather/Pacquiao, it'll look like Roy Jones/Hopkins II.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ST sounding like Audible defending Melo.



Not really but you're entitled to your opinion 



mumyoryu said:


> Pacquiao isnt a pressure fighter....he's a middle range swarmer that fights in and out, doesnt often get close and inside like Cotto did. That said though, I dont think hed do much better than Miguel did tonight



Pacquiao is much more respected for his ability to fight on the inside than Mayweather. The entire basis of the world at large giving Pac the win is because Mayweather would lose on the inside to Pac's power. He fought a comparable fighter and fought to that fighters gameplan/pace still managing to win. I don't think a strategist like Mayweather would allow himself to get cornered like that unless he was making a statement.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2012)

Here, and now. At 154 Martinez is the most dangerous fight. So I find it well within reason for Floyd to push him to go down to 150, giving up 10 Ibs to push the fight. This shows, there is a scent of fear in regards to the Argentinian. 

Manny only offers a lucrative fight for Floyd. I see Floyd dominating, and at times toying Manny as he is a better version for Marquez all around.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Maybe Mayweather's just old.


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Here, and now. At 154 Martinez is the most dangerous fight. So I find it well within reason for Floyd to push him to go down to 150, giving up 10 Ibs to push the fight. This shows, there is a scent of fear in regards to the Argentinian.
> 
> *Manny only offers a lucrative for Floyd. I see Floyd dominating, and at times toying Manny as he is a better version for Marquez all around.*



This is pretty much how I see it, I don't like Mayweather and would like to see nothing more than to see him lose but you can't deny that he's still the best in the business. Pac has had major major trouble with Marquez and his style and anything Marquez can do Floyd can do better. I still would love to see the fight just because anything can happen in a fight but I would definitely favour Mayweather to come out in that one.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> maywheather is finding ways to duck pac the money should be split since both are the biggest draws in boxing. if he really wanted to fight split the money all he has to do. bet the arena would be mostly made up of pac fans he draws a lot. if he really wanted to fight this would have happen.



Mayweather just made 32 million guaranteed to fight Cotto, not Pacquiao, Cotto. Pacman turned down 40 million guaranteed to fight Mayweather. 

So essentially Pacquiao turned down what would be the second most lucrative guarantee ever and refused to take a test designed to make sure none of the fighters took a foreign substance for an unfair advantage. So again who is ducking who?


----------



## Sotei (May 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Mayweather made no effort to get out of the corner. He was content to actually fight Cotto instead of sniping his shit. It was a message to anyone who thinks he can't sit there and go punch for punch with a Pacquiao type. Cotto wasn't making good consistent contact in this fight and he took the pedal off when he did actually have opportunities.




Pacquiao type?  The fuck is that? Mayweather and Pac are two fighters in a league of their own, Cotto is no where near a "Pacquiao type".


Pac and May needs to happen already. May needs to just split 50/50, Pac already agreed to the drug tests. You got the two best fighters in the world, there's no way one should get a higher purse then the other.

Also anyone who says a Pac/May fight would be similar to the Cotto fight, is insane and hasn't watched Pac fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Pac knocked out Cotto. Pac can beat himself.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Pacquiao is much more respected for his ability to fight on the inside than Mayweather. The entire basis of the world at large giving Pac the win is because Mayweather would lose on the inside to Pac's power. He fought a comparable fighter and fought to that fighters gameplan/pace still managing to win. I don't think a strategist like Mayweather would allow himself to get cornered like that unless he was making a statement.


Maybe, for the general public (or Pactards) . Much like Khan, many fight fans can agree that Manny's inside game isnt all that strong. If it comes to standing and trading (which can be considered a different dynamic from inside game), then I would agree that Mayweather _might_ lose out.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 6, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Pacquiao type?  The fuck is that? Mayweather and Pac are two fighters in a league of their own, Cotto is no where near a "Pacquiao type".
> 
> 
> Pac and May needs to happen already. May needs to just split 50/50, Pac already agreed to the drug tests. You got the two best fighters in the world, there's no way one should get a higher purse then the other.
> ...



He's not near his level but he's got plenty of stylistic similarities to him despite not being a complete match. 

Again he offered him 40 million guaranteed which is 8 million more than the most lucrative guaranteed offering ever. It's the most money Pac will ever make. 

It wouldn't be because Mayweather wouldn't approach it with the same level of retardedness he did with Cotto. He'd stick to his game plan and take the W instead of putting on a dumb little show.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 6, 2012)

are people still here in fucking 2012 still claiming Pacroid can beat Mayweather smdh? Pacman couldnt duck more then the ducks in duckhunt at this point, wont take the drug test, wont accept his biggest payout ever, i mean be fucking real, stop letting your hate for mayweatherr cloud your common sense


----------



## Sotei (May 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> He's not near his level but he's got plenty of stylistic similarities to him despite not being a complete match.
> 
> Again he offered him 40 million guaranteed which is 8 million more than the most lucrative guaranteed offering ever. It's the most money Pac will ever make.
> 
> It wouldn't be because Mayweather wouldn't approach it with the same level of retardedness he did with Cotto. He'd stick to his game plan and take the W instead of putting on a dumb little show.





You're acting like Manny only cares about money. It's the principle of it all, if Manny accepts a 60/40 split he's essentially admitting that he's the lesser fighter. Manny and Floyd are #1 and #1A in the world, why should one take less? 

Manny is willing to go for a winner take all purse. That might have been a joke question by Jimmy Kimmel but Manny seemed pretty willing to do it.

I really don't see the similarities in Cotto's style and Manny's. Manny has way more power, way quicker, accuracy with the ability to punch from weird angles, Manny doesn't get tired and his punch output is ridiculous.

I think Mayweather will be watching the Bradley fight to see if Manny is "ready" for the Mayweather fight. If Manny beats the shit out of Bradley, Mayweather ain't gonna want none, bet that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Does prison get ppv?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Manny is willing to go for a winner take all purse. That might have been a joke question by Jimmy Kimmel but Manny seemed pretty willing to do it.



I like that idea. If both sides think they can dominate the other, then there should be no hesitation, and neither side is going into the match with offerings of a lesser fighter.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Does prison get ppv?



Mayweather's cell should.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 6, 2012)

Mayweather styles on. I'm happy.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Not really but you're entitled to your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Pacquiao is much more respected for his ability to fight on the inside than Mayweather. The entire basis of the world at large giving Pac the win is because Mayweather would lose on the inside to Pac's power. He fought a comparable fighter and fought to that fighters gameplan/pace still managing to win. I don't think a strategist like Mayweather would allow himself to get cornered like that unless he was making a statement.


Pacquiao is not a better inside fighter than Mayweather, this isn't HnI where insighter fighters are classified as those who bring the action and can hit hard. Pacquiao is a mid range fighter and his inside game is actually pretty shit. 

Pacquiao and Cotto are nothing a like. Pacquiao cannot cut the ring off and his boxing IQ is lower than Mayweather's.

When Mayweather's fights Pacquiao, Pacquiao will get his ass stomped into the ground. People can feel free to quote me on this if/when they fight.

From a competitive point of view I would rather see Mayweather fight Martinez for the 160lb strap however I cannot say the sadistic side of me wants to see Pacquiao look like a complete fool in the ring so I can see the look of shock on all the people who jumped on his bandwagon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

They'll both be past it by the time the fight gets made and it'll be a slow and plodding snorfest.

Providing Pacquiao doesn't retire to become president of the Phillipines or something before that.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They'll both be past it by the time the fight gets made and it'll be a slow and plodding snorfest.
> 
> Providing Pacquiao doesn't retire to become president of the Phillipines or something before that.



fuck. we are not gonna vote for him as president


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Why? Is there an action movie star running for president too?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 6, 2012)

no way pacquiao can run a country


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Maybe he and Floyd can put up the presidency of the Phillipines as part of the fight purse. They'll split it 60/40.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 6, 2012)

fucking still no.


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2012)

I missed it but check it and it lasted all 12 rounds. I'm kinda glad, I wouldn't have able to sit through the hour...
My boy Mayweather won, so that's always good


----------



## Id (May 6, 2012)

Saul "El Canelo" star power is phenomenal. There was more Canelo supporters than Floyd, Shane, and Cotto combined. 

Anyone else notice that both Floyd, and Cotto where booed on the way in?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Everyone there was a hater


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2012)

Canelo is great I've been a fan of him for awhile now

he's the future in boxing


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2012)

those mexicans go at it hard only 21 and already 41 fights under his belt 

Although he has slowed his pace considerably now and I don't expect him to fight more than 3 times a year max from now on but exciting things in his future for sure.


----------



## Federer (May 6, 2012)

32 mln eh?

Man, I need to work like 500 years to earn such a money Floyd earned in one night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

All Latin fighters have like 50 fights by the time they're 21. 

Even that soft-ass Chavez Jr has like 50 fights.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2012)

floyd gave bigups to cotto after the fight, said it was his toughest fight ever, nice guy


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> 32 mln eh?
> 
> Man, I need to work like 500 years to earn such a money Floyd earned in one night.



he probably spent it all too last night as well judging by what we say in the 24/7 for the fight


----------



## Cyphon (May 6, 2012)

I thought the first fight of the night was decent. Got to see a knockout. 2nd fight was kinda lame.

Mosley took a bad beating. I felt bad for dude watching that fight. Nobody can deny he can take a hit like a champ though. I thought there were a few times he should have been done and he just kept on going. I also thought he handled the after fight interview with alot of class. I said before I haven't been into boxing for a long time and have just recently started up again a little bit. Anyway, I really like Mosley for how he handled himself. The Mexican dude seems like a beast. He can throw a punch and I would definitely be interested in seeing him fight some more.

The main event was solid. I was rooting for Cotto 110%. I can't stand Mayweather. That said, Cotto honestly didn't look that impressive to me. He had a weak defense and early on Floyd exploited that left ear of his ALOT. I believe in the end they said Mayweather hit that area about 63 times which was almost 3 times more than any other spot where hits were landed. And to Mayweathers credit he did apologize for his crap from the last fight and handled himself a little better. I still think he is an arrogant PoS and I would love to see him get beat decisively to humble him a little bit. Dude had Bieber, 50 Cent, HHH etc....How much showboating and flaunting do you need to do? Bieber was a joke as part of that group anyway. Little cornball. 


So with this event past is there any upcoming I should be looking for?


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2012)

Pacquaio vs Bradley june 9th I believe is the next really big fight although it won't touch the hype Mayweather vs Cotto received. There's also the Amir Khan vs Lamont Peterson rematch in a couple of weeks which I think should be an entertaining one.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> those mexicans go at it hard only 21 and already 41 fights under his belt
> 
> Although he has slowed his pace considerably now and I don't expect him to fight more than 3 times a year max from now on but exciting things in his future for sure.


It is not a case of him going at it hard it is a case of him turning prop at a young age (15). 

When you're fighting a lot of cans it is easy to build up numbers.



Cyphon said:


> I thought the first fight of the night was decent. Got to see a knockout. 2nd fight was kinda lame.
> 
> Mosley took a bad beating. I felt bad for dude watching that fight. Nobody can deny he can take a hit like a champ though. I thought there were a few times he should have been done and he just kept on going. I also thought he handled the after fight interview with alot of class. I said before I haven't been into boxing for a long time and have just recently started up again a little bit. Anyway, I really like Mosley for how he handled himself. The Mexican dude seems like a beast. He can throw a punch and I would definitely be interested in seeing him fight some more.
> 
> ...


Put down the haterade.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Amir Khan is a bum. Never get hyped for any of his fights, guys.


----------



## Almondsand (May 6, 2012)

Everybody seemed to be pissed that Justin Beiber was in Mayweather's entourage, he seemed like the awkward white kid at the party. I actually fucks with it though, I heard lil wayne was also trying to be in Floyd's entourage, but maybe him and 50 would had beefed. He also came out to 2 chainz, with spiked shoulders in flashy style with all his belts, now he is 8 time world champion, good work.

When Cotto made Floyd nose bleed and it was gushing, I got scared for Floyd undefeated record but he came through, and I notice that Floyd was giving some things up to Cotto to make him fight more, it seemed like Floyd didn't like to chase Cotto.


----------



## Almondsand (May 6, 2012)

Pacquiao will be raped by Mayweather


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Not if Mayweather gets raped in prison first.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2012)

Floyd says he's contemplating retirement again.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Floyd says he's contemplating retirement again.



Prison might have changed his outlook on life...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2012)

No one likes a quitter.


----------



## Almondsand (May 7, 2012)

He probably saying that now, but his prison stint will basically be retirement, hope he trains while there so he can come back out and destroy someone else... Besides Martinez and Pacquiao who else is there?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2012)

lol, prison rape floyd, whoever tries that must be out of their monkey ass mind


----------



## nadinkrah (May 7, 2012)

he's baiting pacquiao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2012)

Not when he's still looking to get a 70-30 split, he's not.


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2012)

Why wont he take the 50/50


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2012)

Floyd keeps saying Pac isn't a draw and doesn't deserve 50/50.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 7, 2012)

My brother says there's no point in retiring without fighting Pacman or at least stepping in and out of retirement just to fight boxers who are NOT Pacquiao.

The fact that he's thinking of retiring means he's not that interested in money from fights anymore, so 50/50 split is still much more than retiring without a Pacman fight...dont make sense whats hes doing...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2012)

It's an ego thing. Getting more than a 50/50 split in his mind means Pacquiao is admitting Floyd is a bigger star or something.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 7, 2012)

Thing is though, if he does retire all the people will be saying is that Mayweather was the #1 who would rather go to prison and retire than step in the ring with Pacquiao. 

The undefeated champion who fought everyone BUT Pacquiao.

How's that for his ego...?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2012)

Being undefeated is more important to him, I think. It's like he's irrationally cautious about Pacquiao.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2012)

Pacquiao fans should be happy that Mayweather is not fighting Pacquiao, they can claim that there boy wouldn't look like a fool in the ring. If the fight gets made Manny will look like a fool and his stans will be placed on suicide watch. 

Anyway, Lamont Peterson demanded Olympic style drug testing for his second fight with Khan, his request was granted. Lamont Peterson was caught taking PEDs. Disappointing.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 8, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Pacquiao fans should be happy that Mayweather is not fighting Pacquiao, they can claim that there boy wouldn't look like a fool in the ring. If the fight gets made Manny will look like a fool and his stans will be placed on suicide watch.
> 
> Anyway, Lamont Peterson demanded Olympic style drug testing for his second fight with Khan, his request was granted. Lamont Peterson was caught taking PEDs. Disappointing.



Scardy Mayweather


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

Mayweather thinks Pacquiao on PEDs has superhuman Hulk strength or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

Peterson/Khan about to get cancelled due to Peterson failing a PEDs test.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2012)

Chisora said: "I saw David Haye a couple of weeks [ago] and he pulled a knife."

Haye responded: "I was eating a steak. It was in a restaurant."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

Chisora/Haye is such a farce.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mayweather thinks Pacquiao on PEDs has superhuman Hulk strength or something.



Pacquiao is Ippo


----------



## Pirao (May 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Peterson/Khan about to get cancelled due to Peterson failing a PEDs test.



The worst thing is, it was Peterson who requested random testing... looks like it backfired


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

On the bright side, we won't have to watch that bum, Khan fight.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2012)

I don't like Khan but there is no need to be stupid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

When Golden Boy is involved, you can't help but to expect stupidity.

The fight hasn't been cancelled yet, but it probably will. Think they'll find Khan a replacement or just scrap the card?


----------



## Almondsand (May 8, 2012)

This just don't sound good, Peterson lawyer mention it was taken due to medical conditions, they better get those documents, because I'm sure everyone will be more than happy enough to not put Khan against him again. Pacquiao supporters are hilarious, they are everywhere on videos that feature Mayweather, never have I seen one on a Pacquiao video. Mayweather never looks outclassed in his fights even when he decides to not move and go bang for bang with his opponent. People that don't like Mayweather trying to say he was exposed in his fight with Cotto, was not watching the fight in true perspective. Mayweather could had slept Cotto if he did another combo after he snapped his head back with that uppercut, he almost makes Cotto fall forward several times in the fight especially in the final round, also Mayweather power is deceptive as you can see he was moving Cotto whole body when he snapped right hooks to his temple.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

If Mayweather could've finished Cotto, he would've finished him. Either didn't want to take that risk while knowing he was ahead on the cards or just couldn't. Either way, Pacquiao fights differently from Cotto, so it's moot. Styles make fights, etc etc.

And yeah...Peterson's a dumbass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

Just saw Shane Mosley in a commercial for the local used car dealership...this is kinda sad.


----------



## Fran (May 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just saw Shane Mosley in a commercial for the local used car dealership...this is kinda sad.







Gunners said:


> Chisora said: "I saw David Haye a couple of weeks [ago] and he pulled a knife."
> 
> Haye responded: "I was eating a steak. It was in a restaurant."



AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pirao (May 9, 2012)

I hate Haye and Chisora but I have to admit some of the quotes for this fight are hilarious

"Remember kids if someone comes up to you i an agressive manner. Don't be the victom. Punch them in the face and stamp on their head!"

David Haye

"Styles make fights boys, and his style is rubbish"

Dereck Chisora


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2012)

Chisora/Haye isn't sanctioned, right? This is going to be epic comedy.


----------



## Almondsand (May 9, 2012)

@Ghost..

Mayweather is going to embarass the Phillipino hero and I will say this, he is going to knock Pacquiao out if they ever fight. When Mayweather told the UK press in 2009 that Pacquiao is easy work, no one believed him but I bet after that 2011 Marquez fight alot do now. I always saw Mayweather as Multi-demensional he can adapt whenever he wants to, Pacquiao can not adapt and he is not as dedicated as Mayweather.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2012)

Pacquiao's in Mayweather's head for whatever reason. Yeah, I think Mayweather has a real good chance of winning, but this fight will never happen. Money's got to keep his health for his family, you know.


----------



## Kuya (May 9, 2012)

Mayweather definitely has a good chance to beat Pacman, but he's too afraid of him and keeps making up bullshit stipulations to prevent the fight cuz he thinks Pac is the only that can tarnish his record.

If they do ever get in the ring though, I'm betting at least $2500 on Pacquiao, that's a fact.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 9, 2012)

I wonder what's going to happen with Khan now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2012)

They might find someone to replace Peterson...but I doubt it on such short notice. Or maybe they'll still do the fight...although that seems kind of weird.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 9, 2012)

By the looks of things Mayweather fans believe in Floyd's skills more than Mayweather himself. 

Its obvious Floyd thinks his undefeated status is at risk if in the ring with Pacquiao.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 9, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> @Ghost..
> 
> Mayweather is going to embarass the Phillipino hero and I will say this, he is going to knock Pacquiao out if they ever fight. When Mayweather told the UK press in 2009 that Pacquiao is easy work, no one believed him but I bet after that 2011 Marquez fight alot do now. I always saw Mayweather as Multi-demensional he can adapt whenever he wants to, Pacquiao can not adapt and he is not as dedicated as Mayweather.



Mayweather can't knock out shit 

He just touches his opponent then covers his scardy face


----------



## jNdee~ (May 9, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Mayweather definitely has a good chance to beat Pacman, but he's too afraid of him and keeps making up bullshit stipulations to prevent the fight cuz he thinks Pac is the only that can tarnish his record.
> 
> If they do ever get in the ring though, I'm betting at least $2500 on Pacquiao, that's a fact.



He can beat Pacman, just like the way Morales did.

If he keeps his passive way of fighting, he'll win.

But if he goes toe-to-toe, head-to-head, fist-to-fist, dick-to-face with Pacquiao, He'd get his deserved 1 lose


----------



## Newbologist (May 9, 2012)

Khan vs Peterson is off, according to Khans twitter there gonna be looking for an opponent for june 30th.


----------



## Almondsand (May 9, 2012)

Mayweather is not scared of Pacquiao, I say he had more fear of Cotto than Pacquiao because he didn't even go in on Cotto like he do other fighters including Oscar De Le Hoya and Juan Manuel Marquez. Mayweather already said Pacquiao is easy work, but the fact of the matter is that he is not trying to give that greedy bitch Bob Arum any money. Bob Arum and Pacquiao came up with so many excuses after the Marquez fight, Arum knew pacquiao lost talking about giving them a 4th fight before Mayweather.. for what? If he couldn't beat him that time then he ain't beating him anytime soon, they just waiting for Marquez to become super old but he continues to dominate. Mayweather the only person I seen that neutralize Marquez with minimum difficulty and Marquez neutralize Pacquiao with minimum problems with patience and precision, something Mayweather does very well and now hes throwing punches from all angles.. Pacquiao is DONE!!!!! I love Pacman but I have to put my money on Mayweather forever, so who ever betting 2500 dollars, please bet me, set up a neutral paypal account or something, because I want to take your money once Mayweather takes Pacquiao consciousness.

Thats corny the Khan Peterson fight is off that was something I was really looking forward to. It's really ashame that all this is going, really makes my blood boil, because this was going to be the best 10 weeks of boxing that have happened in a long time.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 9, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Mayweather is not scared of Pacquiao, I say he had more fear of Cotto than Pacquiao because he didn't even go in on Cotto like he do other fighters including Oscar De Le Hoya and Juan Manuel Marquez. Mayweather already said Pacquiao is easy work, but the fact of the matter is that he is not trying to give that greedy bitch Bob Arum any money. Bob Arum and Pacquiao came up with so many excuses after the Marquez fight, Arum knew pacquiao lost talking about giving them a 4th fight before Mayweather.. for what? If he couldn't beat him that time then he ain't beating him anytime soon, they just waiting for Marquez to become super old but he continues to dominate. Mayweather the only person I seen that neutralize Marquez with minimum difficulty and Marquez neutralize Pacquiao with minimum problems with patience and precision, something Mayweather does very well and now hes throwing punches from all angles.. Pacquiao is DONE!!!!! I love Pacman but I have to put my money on Mayweather forever, so who ever betting 2500 dollars, please bet me, set up a neutral paypal account or something, because I want to take your money once Mayweather takes Pacquiao consciousness.
> 
> Thats corny the Khan Peterson fight is off that was something I was really looking forward to. It's really ashame that all this is going, really makes my blood boil, because this was going to be the best 10 weeks of boxing that have happened in a long time.




He's scared. Stop making excuses :sanji

He thinks Pacquiao is Takamura Mamorou and he is Aoki


----------



## Kuya (May 9, 2012)

Mayweather is definitely afraid lol

Well more like afraid his undefeated legacy has the best chance of being tarnished by the pound for pound best boxer in the world Pacquiao.

This fight should have happened already if not for Mayweather.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 9, 2012)

*Mayweather*: Pacquiao is shitting with drugs!!!
*Pacquiao*: Let's have a drug test 
*Mayweather*: No way I take drugs, drug test is not necessary
*Pacquiao*: Necessary my ass


----------



## Almondsand (May 10, 2012)

Like I said Mayweather was more respectful of Cotto than any other fighter he has faced or potentially would had faced which I think indicate that he was little less confident of his skills against. Pacquiao however he continually trashes and does not give an ounce of respect whenever his name is said from his mouth. He gives pacquiao credit for being a good fighter but already told the fans that once he beats pacquiao easily, people are still going to bitch and not give him props, and sadly he is right. They going to bring up Saul and other fighters for Mayweather to fight once they see how badly he outclasses pacquiao. Some people may become more intrigued by boxing all together especially the technical aspect after the display he will out on Pacquiao's ass. Many of you however is going to make excuses for Pacquiao and will commit suicide or live in embarassment for the constant disrespect you gave to mayweather while sucking on a one demensional fighter's balls. I really want this fight to happen not by how good a fight it will be but how badly Pacquiao will be exposed and I want to see the world go in to deep deep depression for how badly Pacquiao was that hero of hope to defeat the greatest troll/villain in boxing. And you know the after fight interview is going to be great... I just want to see that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2012)

Mayweather is scared shitless. Get over it.


----------



## Almondsand (May 10, 2012)

Such disrespect, it's unbelievable and you guys don't even have a valid reason to be that way. They constantly don't give him props... Just look at all his interviews, from the past to present esepcially by this guy Brian Kenny, people give him people to fight, he beats them then they act like they wasn't even trying to fight him. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DF7EGRh8VQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 10, 2012)

Well the way he talks in some interviews there is definitely some beating around the bush when the topic of Pacquiao comes up:

[YOUTUBE]6QqlXIBzgEU[/YOUTUBE]

5-minute interviews one with Mayweather and another with Pacquiao. Compare how long it takes each one to answer when the "possibility of their match" is asked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Mayweather beat his girlfriend just so he could duck Manny by going to jail.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 11, 2012)

Maybe his girlfriend asked  Mayweather on that day why he hadn't fought Pacman yet...a big no-no in their relationship!



j/k


----------



## jNdee~ (May 11, 2012)

Mayweather is scared


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

"We're gonna fight, but you gotta take 464645645 random drug tests."

"Okay."

"Well...now we gotta build a new stadium."

"Um..."

"And we need to split the money 70/30, 'cause you're stupid. Also, I ain't scared of you, either. I just posted some youtube videos saying I ain't scared of you, see? So that means I ain't scared. I ain't scared at all. Oh yeah...you get no ppv revenue cut either. Btw...I ain't scared. Yeah, I said I'm afraid for my health facing you, but that doesn't mean anything. I just posted another youtube video and I tweeted that I ain't scared so OBVIOUSLY I ain't scared. So we gonna' fight or not?"

"Uh..."

"Fuck you, you're scared."


----------



## Almondsand (May 11, 2012)

Why does Pac not take the $40mil and then charge far more for his fights to come if he wins? Don't you people think that if he wins, he would be a bigger draw? And for the record don't forget, Floyd's $32mil was a record payday even for Floyd... so Again, my question is, why does Manny not just take the $40 mil and "KO Floyd" then fight on demanding $15 mil and up? He is so sure he will win, and his fans think he is unbeatable, so why not take the record setting payday and "win" then charge more for your future fights? As I have said if Manny gets payed $40 mil, he will have made more money than any other fighter... $40mil not enough for Manny? He does not even get half that from Bob... Bob rips him off, not Floyd... if you ask me Floyd is the only one willing to pay him what he is worth. End of story.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Why does Floyd have to make 2x more than Pacquiao? That's bullshit and you know it.


----------



## Almondsand (May 11, 2012)

He's the one paying Pacquiao 40 million dolllars guaranteed, thats the highest gurantee in boxing and look guess what Pacquiao gets 100% of that money. No Bob Arum is going to be taking a percentage of that money from him or giving him just 4 million for fighting Floyd because Floyd already gave pacquiao 40 million, more money than Pacquiao ever had. So Pac should had just taken that deal because when Bob Arum pays him it will only be up to 7 million because he's going to rob him. So what if the PPV isn't splitted, the fact is Pacquiao won't be getting any of the money from PPV anyway because Bob will be getting his share.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

If there's more money to be made, I don't blame Pacquiao for wanting more. It'll be the biggest fight in history.


----------



## Almondsand (May 11, 2012)

But Pacquiao will not be getting more.. Do you know how much of a slime ball Arum is?


----------



## Almondsand (May 11, 2012)

Also how is Pacquiao going to want more when 40 million is the most he will ever be getting by 3-4 times his highest purse and earnings from PPV?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Mayweather is scared of Arum. 

Anyways...



> The shooting happened after the four discussed Saturday night's Floyd Mayweather-Miguel Cotto professional fight while standing outside a Circle K store. Robinson apparently took offense to the victim saying they were not fans of Mayweather, Holmes said.
> 
> The unidentified passenger suffered a non-life-threatening gunshot wound, Holmes said.
> 
> ...



Fanboyism taken to a whole new level.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Also how is Pacquiao going to want more when 40 million is the most he will ever be getting by 3-4 times his highest purse and earnings from PPV?



When the expected total take is $150 million for that fight, wouldn't you want a 50/50 split too? We can say "Oh yeah, I'd take $40 million in a heartbeat!" but it's the same for all athletes in any sport...they want as much as they think they're worth.


----------



## Almondsand (May 11, 2012)

Thats crazy, but I mean it actually gets real like that sometimes, I'm pretty sure many Pactards killed someone for saying Mayweather beats him.

Anyway Mayweather afraid of Arum? Why don't you ever answer my questions? You just throw random things out there, you basically sound like someone that heard what people are saying and just say that without showing any types of facts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When the expected total take is $150 million for that fight, wouldn't you want a 50/50 split too? We can say "Oh yeah, I'd take $40 million in a heartbeat!" but it's the same for all athletes in any sport...they want as much as they think they're worth.



That's not a good enough answer for you?


----------



## Almondsand (May 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When the expected total take is $150 million for that fight, wouldn't you want a 50/50 split too? We can say "Oh yeah, I'd take $40 million in a heartbeat!" but it's the same for all athletes in any sport...they want as much as they think they're worth.



Pacquiao will not be getting any of that PPV money, the only money he will be getting 100% will be the guarantee he is promised. If there is a 50/50 split it is not going to be between Mayweather and Pacquiao, it's going to be between Mayweather and Top Rank/Arum. Arum will pay Pacquiao less than 40 million and it will be a sad thing, when Mayweather was going to sanction off Arum by giving Pacquiao 40 million just to show up. Mayweather was under the Arum brand him and OScar De La Hoya, they know how this man does business why do you think it's hard to make fights with Top Rank fighters when it involves Mayweather or Golden Boy Promotions?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

The money figure is more symbolic than anything. When you get past a certain number, it's all the same. Consider that Floyd also called Manny stupid and said he's not worth more than $40 million when he made that offer and it's basically the same as accepting that insult as the truth. Taking $40 million is the same as admitting inferiority, when we all know Floyd will be making much more. I'm sure Floyd knew Manny wouldn't take that offer, either.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2012)

It's ridiculously obvious that Mayweather keeps ducking the fight. He doesn't even like to talk about it and gets upset when people bring it up in interviews.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2012)

Don't think it is a case of him avoiding the fight otherwise he wouldn't have called Pacquiao on his celly. Just ego bitterness between him and Bob Arum. People forget that Pacquiao was at one point happy to receive 50% for the fight, when Bob heard the statements he probably had a heart attack. 

That being said none of us are really in a position to discuss the contract terms. Few here ( me being an exception) have legal knowledge and the majority ( me included) don't know the implications of the more unusual contract terms in the contracts.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2012)

Money is bullshit. Just give us a fucking fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2012)

Pacquiao himself said yesterday that forty million is a joke. #richpeopleproblems


----------



## Id (May 12, 2012)

Sad day for boxing. I was looking forward to the Khan-Peterson. More so because I really liked Peterson. I am a sucker for those underdogs coming out on top, but its the Margarito deal all over again. 



Kuya said:


> It's ridiculously obvious that Mayweather keeps ducking the fight. He doesn't even like to talk about it and gets upset when people bring it up in interviews.



Ego, and Greed is keeping the fight from happening. Not Fear. If there is fear, its the fear that one end of the party will not be making as much as the other, because this has the potential to an all time high in boxing.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2012)

^ Fear is one. You can't take that away


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Mayweather will whip Pacquiao's ass, he would propose less problems than Cotto and even Hatton as he cannot cut the ring off. He relies on fighters going to him. Only reason I'm interested in seeing the fight is I want to see the look on people's face when their idol gets his ass destroyed, nothing against Pacquiao but the Johnny come latelies aggravate me to no end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2012)

Mayweather is gonna retire before we ever see him fight Pac or Martinez.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Wouldn't mind seeing him fight Martinez but people overlook the fact that Martinez is two divisions above his natural weight. It is also funny how the Pacstans ( such as the above poster) overlook the fact that Pacquiao is in no hurry to fight Martinez.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2012)

Never really bought into the idea of Martinez/Pac as that's an even bigger weight class disparity. I think Mayweather/Martinez is already stretching it.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

So in other words you're a hypocrite, that comes as a surprise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2012)

What am I a hypocrite about? I don't really think Mayweather should fight Martinez either.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2012)

Mayweather TKOed Hatton in 10

Pacquiao knocked Hatton out in 2

Know the difference.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2012)

Ricky Fatton.


----------



## Cyphon (May 12, 2012)

I think Mayweather has to fear Pac. Not so much the man himself but just a general fear you have to have when there is so much hype surrounding the event and you have an undefeated record on the line and have talked so much shit for so long. Imagine the feeling Mayweather would have seeing his record stopped and getting knocked out after so much has been said. So yeah, I certainly think there is a level of fear and Mayweather doesn't mind never having to have this fight. Would probably prefer it in fact. 

Just keep in mind this isn't coming from a Pactard or anything. I have never seen the man fight and know pretty much nothing about him. I am just thinking of the significance of such a fight and the natural human emotion that would have to come with it. I think what makes it even moreso is the fact that Mayweather just came off of his toughest fight ever, at least according to him. Who knows how honest he was actually being but if he did feel that way that could place even more doubt in the back of his mind.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 13, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Just keep in mind this isn't coming from a Pactard or anything. I have never seen the man fight and know pretty much nothing about him. I am just thinking of the significance of such a fight and the natural human emotion that would have to come with it.



At least watch the Hatton fight. 

Wont take more than 5 mins. 

[YOUTUBE]upvgVpH0zA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 13, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> At least watch the Hatton fight.
> 
> Wont take more than 5 mins.



Watched it just now.

He seems pretty quick and a hard hitter but also wild and unrefined in his style. I feel like Mayweather would have a fairly easy time defending against that. His only worry would be getting caught with some wild big punch more by Pac getting lucky than anything else.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 13, 2012)

Mosley kind of said the same in an interview after he fought Mayweather and Pacman.

Mosley's thoughts on Money vs Pacman.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Mayweather TKOed Hatton in 10
> 
> Pacquiao knocked Hatton out in 2
> 
> Know the difference.



Mayweather dominated Marquez. 

Pacquiao robbed Marquez. 

Know the difference. 

Styles make fights and the Hatton who fought Mayweather was better than the Hatton who fought Pacquiao. If you're in disbelief due to the things you've read on forums ask me to elaborate.
____
Also, their common opponents seem to think Mayweather will win, Marquez, De La Hoya, Mosley and Hatton.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 13, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Mayweather dominated Marquez.
> 
> Pacquiao robbed Marquez.
> 
> ...



lol wut? HAHAHAHAHA

How bout Mayweather and De La Hoya? HAHAHAHAHAHA 

Mayweather is scared. Face it


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2012)

De La Hoya at 154lb> De La Hoya at 147lb ( @ the time he fought Pacquiao).


----------



## Almondsand (May 13, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Don't think it is a case of him avoiding the fight otherwise he wouldn't have called Pacquiao on his celly. Just ego bitterness between him and Bob Arum. People forget that Pacquiao was at one point happy to receive 50% for the fight, when Bob heard the statements he probably had a heart attack.
> 
> That being said none of us are really in a position to discuss the contract terms. Few here ( me being an exception) have legal knowledge and the majority ( me included) don't know the implications of the more unusual contract terms in the contracts.


You mean people forget Pacquiao said he will accept less than 50% for the fight at one point, as a matter of fact he was saying that a couple of days before he fought Marquez for a third time. I remember Pacquiao being asked questions regarding Mayweather's proposal for the May 5th bout he was schelduled after his Ortiz bout (This is around the time when people thought he will be booked in January). Everybody just needs to look at that period, a couple days before Pacquiao-Marquez 3 and then the aftermath of the fight and the week following(Where Mayweather gets his incarcaration date changed) because you will see how dramatic Pacquiao switched up his stances. He said he will be able to fight Mayweather on May 5th to No talk to my promoter, I don't think I be ready then because of my cut. I'll talk less than 50% and take the blood test, to no I want 50/50 and don't want to take blood test. We will fight at the MGM to no we need to build an outside stadium... and it won't be complete until June 1st (When they found out Mayweather will go in then). Mayweather called out Pacquiao, they was ok with going on May 5th until he got his ass beat by Marquez and Mayweather incarceration date changed. You right too about Bob, that PPV isn't going to benefit Pacquiao like it will him.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The money figure is more symbolic than anything. When you get past a certain number, it's all the same. Consider that Floyd also called Manny stupid and said he's not worth more than $40 million when he made that offer and it's basically the same as accepting that insult as the truth. Taking $40 million is the same as admitting inferiority, when we all know Floyd will be making much more. I'm sure Floyd knew Manny wouldn't take that offer, either.


Floyd wasn't lying, Pacquiao isn't worth 40 million going by his recorded earnings, he made less than 10 million each fight and all together maybe in the mid 30 m's. Bob Arum is the puppet master and Pacquiao is his puppet, and Floyd knows this. Sad thing is he starting to tell everyone that it's Bob Arum, thats stopping the fight which is true, Look at Bob's worried expression after the third Marquez fight when Pacquiao was asked about Mayweather. Pacquiao is a slave, and Mayweather knows that because he once was under the slave contract with Arum and he don't want to give that guy a crumb. Right now Manny Pacquiao is stupid because he lets Arum control the money that he earned, like right now Pacquiao should at least have 3 mansions and almost as many cars as Mayweather but that was if he wasn't with Arum.



Kuya said:


> It's ridiculously obvious that Mayweather keeps ducking the fight. He doesn't even like to talk about it and gets upset when people bring it up in interviews.


He gets upset because it's an insult to him, when he came back to boxing people didn't even have him on the pound 4 pound list, they had Pacquiao at number one and didn't recognize him after all he done in the sport. He does not see Pacquiao at his level and even have little respect towards him because he sees no skill but suspect him of using PEDs because of Freddie Roach and Alex Ariza being his advisors and coaches. He don't want to make this guy more famous when he feels his name is being piggybacked and dragged through the mud for his to acclaim fame.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pacquiao himself said yesterday that forty million is a joke. #richpeopleproblems



Pacquiao is a joke, that 40 million would have been the most he had at his disposal right then and there. He's not going to get 50/50 anyway, he is only going to get 3% while BOB gets 47% and Mayweather will have his 50%. Pacquiao don't know how his money works and is ignorant to his deal with Arum, and Mayweather explains it so well. I was once a Pacquiao supporter until I actually started realizing that Pacquiao is ignorant, and his fans were even more so.



Sinestro said:


> Sad day for boxing. I was looking forward to the Khan-Peterson. More so because I really liked Peterson. I am a sucker for those underdogs coming out on top, but its the Margarito deal all over again.
> 
> Ego, and Greed is keeping the fight from happening. Not Fear. If there is fear, its the fear that one end of the party will not be making as much as the other, because this has the potential to an all time high in boxing.



Yeah I was too, the Khan-Peterson fight was the next big fight I wanted after Cotto and Mayweather, the next two months was looking very good for boxing.  Peterson was also my favorite in the fight but this recent scandal just makes the heart grieve. I hope they give a lot more details because this is just a sad sad development, the next biggest fight canceled and it is said he was using PEDs. Damn, Peterson I really respected you but I mean it gives more question to when a fighter as humble as Peterson is doing it, then who knows how many others is. Khan/Mayweather cocky outspoken fighters and Manny/Lamont humble fighters.. I figure the cocky fighters wil have too much pride and confidence to be conned in to taking PEDs of some sort and depend on their ability alone. They need to put out more information... NOW!


----------



## Almondsand (May 13, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I think Mayweather has to fear Pac. Not so much the man himself but just a general fear you have to have when there is so much hype surrounding the event and you have an undefeated record on the line and have talked so much shit for so long. Imagine the feeling Mayweather would have seeing his record stopped and getting knocked out after so much has been said. So yeah, I certainly think there is a level of fear and Mayweather doesn't mind never having to have this fight. Would probably prefer it in fact.
> 
> Just keep in mind this isn't coming from a Pactard or anything. I have never seen the man fight and know pretty much nothing about him. I am just thinking of the significance of such a fight and the natural human emotion that would have to come with it. I think what makes it even moreso is the fact that Mayweather just came off of his toughest fight ever, at least according to him. Who knows how honest he was actually being but if he did feel that way that could place even more doubt in the back of his mind.



I think Mayweather have some fear but it's not pertaining to how big the event is, he scared of being cheated out of a win. To make the Pacquiao fight happen, he have to work with one of the most scummiest people on the planet, Bob Arum. So not only is he asking for random blood test, but he also isn't trying to give up 50/50 of the revenue. Bob Arum with that cash can influence alot of people because he's controlling 50% of it and Mayweather with the other half. He can bribe many officials to vote for his cause and make them bias for Pacquiao. 

Mayweather will beat Pacquiao, in a similar fashion that Marquez did but if Pacquiao officially beat him three times, then there is concern something is dirty behing Pacquiao.


Waking Dreamer said:


> At least watch the Hatton fight.
> 
> Wont take more than 5 mins.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]upvgVpH0zA8[/YOUTUBE]



Love the knockout of this fight, Hatton did not listen to his corny and Pacquiao gave him Falcon Punch and put him in to a concusion induced coma.


----------



## Pirao (May 13, 2012)

I leave for a couple of days and this has turned into a Pacweather tard war 

Anyone watched the fights yesterday?


----------



## Almondsand (May 13, 2012)

Whats fights? 

Also this is not a tard war yet, it's a discussion which should be happening constantly like the NBA thread.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 13, 2012)

Pirao said:


> I leave for a couple of days and this has turned into a Pacweather tard war
> 
> Anyone watched the fights yesterday?


Caught Mayol-Miranda and Viloria-Romero yesterday. Both really solid scraps. Viloria did a great job closing out that trilogy. He's been on a roll lately . Would love to see him up against Marquez or Mthalane next


----------



## Almondsand (May 13, 2012)

Marquez is pound 4 pound #2 in my opinion, hes too intelligent and skilled only one thats above his level is Mayweather.


----------



## Pirao (May 14, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> Caught Mayol-Miranda and Viloria-Romero yesterday. Both really solid scraps. Viloria did a great job closing out that trilogy. He's been on a roll lately . Would love to see him up against Marquez or Mthalane next



Yes, Viloria did a good job, I guess he'll try to unify next? Also I was impressed with CW prospect Rakhim Chakiev (I probably butchered his name ), stopped Zack Page who is a solid journeyman who usually fights at HW, pretty impressive. I know not many people care about the CWs, but I think it's becoming a great division, all the top fighters are evenly matched and there are many good fights to be made.

Hope Dawson and Ward gets done, too, that would be a great boxing match (probably boring to many people, though).


----------



## JudgeHolden (May 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Mayweather dominated Marquez.
> 
> Pacquiao robbed Marquez.
> 
> ...



Hatton was the same to me vs Floys and vs Pac. Hatton did say though if Floys were to fight Pacquio that Floyd would be the winner. After seeing how much trouble Pacquiao has against the counter punching of JMM, I have to agree with Hatton here. Floyd's an even better counter puncher than JMM is.


----------



## Almondsand (May 14, 2012)

Which makes me believe that Juan Manuel Marquez is #2 pound for pound right now and Manny P is #3 or 4 if you count in Sergio Martinez.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2012)

Let's hear what the virtuous Manny has to say. 


> In his statement on Obama’s endorsement of same sex marriage, Pacquiao said, he calls on societies to fear God and not to promote sin. He quoted Leviticus 20:13: “If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.”
> 
> “God only expects man and woman to be together and to be legally married, only if they so are in love with each other,” Pacquiao quoted the Bible.
> 
> “It should not be of the same sex so as to adulterate the altar of matrimony, like in the days of Sodom and Gomorrah of Old,” he said.


___________
That aside has anyone in this thread seen the images of that fighter (Nick Casal) attacked with clubs?

*Spoiler*: _If you're squeamish do not open_


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 15, 2012)

Makes sense...Manny's old school Catholic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2012)

Not that there's a same-sex marriage issue in the Phillipines, anyway. That entire country is hardcore Catholic. 

In the interest of fairness...what's Floyd's stance on same-sex marriage?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2012)

floyd will say the opposite, so the boxing match will be good vs evil if it ever happens, floyd gonna say "let them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) marry man, what the problem is"


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 15, 2012)

The match will then transcend both politics and religion!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2012)

It'll be the battle that'll determine the very fate of the world!










...and Bob Arum will still pay off the judges.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2012)

lol, pac saying gays should die  mayweather is the most popular guy in the world all of a sudden


----------



## Kuya (May 16, 2012)

I'm highly disappointed in Pac. I am no longer a fan and I'm part Flip.

Team Mayweather!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2012)

Mayweather's a racist and Pac's a homophobe. 

Boxing sure is classy.


----------



## Kuya (May 16, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!! PacMan didn't say any of that shittttt!!!!!!!!!!

Team PacMan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2012)

He denied making those statements however he did say ''I'm not angry with gays but I don't want them to sin against the law of God because homosexual offenders cannot inherit the Kingdom of God. I was talking about same sex marriages'' along with ''I am not against gays and have relatives who are gay. *There is nothing we can do about having such relatives *but what I don't want is for them to disobey what God has ordered''. 

He is no different than the republican politician routinely slayed in the media for protesting same sex marriage. He's even has being a hypocrite down by sleeping around on his wife and having illegitimate children. 
______
Situation makes me laugh as in the sporting world people are told to idolise him yet in the political world people are told to ridicule and hate his kind.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 16, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Yes, Viloria did a good job, I guess he'll try to unify next? Also I was impressed with CW prospect Rakhim Chakiev (I probably butchered his name ), stopped Zack Page who is a solid journeyman who usually fights at HW, pretty impressive. I know not many people care about the CWs, but I think it's becoming a great division, all the top fighters are evenly matched and there are many good fights to be made.
> 
> Hope Dawson and Ward gets done, too, that would be a great boxing match (probably boring to many people, though).


Just caught the Chakhkiev-Page fight, and also his recent decimation of Jaidon Codrington :amazed. Gonna have to watch more of this guy, hes pretty fun to watch. Gotta admit I havent been paying any attention at all to Cruiser but I guess now's a good time to start


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not that there's a same-sex marriage issue in the Phillipines, anyway. That entire country is hardcore Catholic.
> 
> *In the interest of fairness...what's Floyd's stance on same-sex marriage? *



"I stand behind President Obama & support gay marriage. I'm an American citizen & I believe people should live their life the way they want"


----------



## Sotei (May 16, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Damn, Peterson I really respected you but I mean it gives more question to when a fighter as humble as Peterson is doing it, then who knows how many others is. Khan/Mayweather cocky outspoken fighters and Manny/Lamont humble fighters.. I figure the cocky fighters wil have too much pride and confidence to be conned in to taking PEDs of some sort and depend on their ability alone. They need to put out more information... NOW!



Calm down there buddy, there's no proof that Pac is juicing, the only thing we have is Mayweather and his people claiming shit, just to claim shit. Peterson might be humble like Pac but dude is a juicer. The funny thing is that Peterson's camp asked for the drug tests... only to get caught themselves.

The real sad part is that not only did Peterson get some home cooking from the judges to rob Khan, he also juiced. What a fucking fail. I hope Khan is restored his belts.


As for the Pac vs May fight, Pac's camp is now asking for a 45/45 split, with the winner taking the remaining 10%. I'm just waiting for the next Mayweather excuse to not take the fight.


Now about this talk about May whooping Pac cause he's a better counter puncher then JMM. Get out with that shit. First off all JMM and Pac fought 3 times, after all those rounds you pretty much know a fighters tendencies, have a better feel for his speed and quickness and react a lot better to his style. Pac put JMM on the floor 4 times total in their fights and even though that last fight was close and could have gone either way, there's no way to say that May would do just as well as JMM.


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2012)

If Mayweather was white I wonder if people would be chastising him for trying to ensure he gets paid in accordance to what he brings to the table. People don't like to admit it but there is still the belief that ''He's a dumb ^ (use bro) who should sing and dance for what we deem appropriate''. 

I agree with Schaefer in who suggest that an individual financial firm should go over the fighters PPV numbers, gate revenue etc. then work out a split based on that. At the end of the day if Mayweather brings in more ppv numbers then he should get paid more than Pacquiao of course if Pacquiao brings in more ppv numbers he should get paid more than Mayweather.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 16, 2012)

It doesnt matter if he's white or not - its been how many years and this fight hasnt been made yet...? People are going to be pissed either way. 

Pacquiao's folded over the drug test and its conditions so at least it can be said he has moved forward to make this fight happen. Its about time Mayweather do the same. Also, Mayweather himself has stated Pacquiao to be stupid so I couldnt really care if people think the same way towards Mayweather.

Just come into the match even. School the other side and then make whatever terms you want for the rematch. We could have very well had Pacman vs Money III by 2013.


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2012)

And another boxer gets caught abusing steroids, Andre Berto.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 18, 2012)

Lol, VADA's on a roll. Was looking forward to the fight but I guess we'll see what happens from here.


----------



## Bunsichi (May 18, 2012)

Pacman


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2012)

berto caught on roids? the fuck man...


----------



## Nightblade (May 20, 2012)

haha these guys know they're going to take a test, an they take shit anyway.

Berto is scared.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 21, 2012)

So it looks like Berto only tested positive for "ultra trace amounts", possibly from contaminated supplements - 

Hopefully the fight can get back on track


----------



## Cyphon (May 21, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If Mayweather was white I wonder if people would be chastising him for trying to ensure he gets paid in accordance to what he brings to the table. People don't like to admit it but there is still the belief that ''He's a dumb ^ (use bro) who should sing and dance for what we deem appropriate''.


 
Please don't say stupid shit like this. 




Any good fights coming up I should look out for?


----------



## Almondsand (May 21, 2012)

No not really Cyphon, the two fights I was looking forward to have steroids written all over them.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 21, 2012)

There's Bute vs Froch coming up this weekend, and Timmy vs Pac in a few weeks. Also Soto vs Matthysee on what was supposed to be the Berto-Ortrees undercard. Its looking like Josesito Lopez is going to be replacing Berto


----------



## jNdee~ (May 22, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> fucking assholes...



Mayweather is an asshole? I agree


----------



## Pirao (May 22, 2012)

Man, can't wait to see Bute vs Froch, Bute is also saying he wants Kessler in Denmark if he gets past Froch, if he does that Ward will have no choice but to go to Montreal to face him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Calm down there buddy, there's no proof that Pac is juicing, the only thing we have is Mayweather and his people claiming shit, just to claim shit. Peterson might be humble like Pac but dude is a juicer. The funny thing is that Peterson's camp asked for the drug tests... only to get caught themselves.
> 
> The real sad part is that not only did Peterson get some home cooking from the judges to rob Khan, he also juiced. What a fucking fail. I hope Khan is restored his belts.
> 
> ...


 Well said my friend...


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2012)

Canelo is fighting P-Williams in September.


----------



## Almondsand (May 23, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Mayweather is an asshole? I agree


No one even mentioned mayweather.. just stop the hate.


Pirao said:


> Man, can't wait to see Bute vs Froch, Bute is also saying he wants Kessler in Denmark if he gets past Froch, if he does that Ward will have no choice but to go to Montreal to face him.


Interesting developments in the super middleweight divisions.. hope this all happen this year.


Gunners said:


> Canelo is fighting P-Williams in September.



P-Williams I feel don't have the will anymre after Sergio's showing.. wish Canelo was fighting sergio instead.


----------



## Newbologist (May 24, 2012)

Khan facing Garcia july 14th


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2012)

Bute's ass now belongs to Froch.


----------



## Pirao (May 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Bute's ass now belongs to Froch.



Indeed, that was brutal. Another hypejob exposed, I guess... I'd like to see Froch rematch Kessler next.


----------



## Sotei (May 28, 2012)

Damn, sad news. Paul Williams is paralyzed from the waist down after a motorcycle accident. :sad


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2012)

I was just about to say the same thing, saddening news. Honestly feel like crying.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2012)

Just heard about it and I'm stunned. I was a big Punisher fan. Loved that insane reach and the equally insane workrate.


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2012)

fuck that's a mighty loss


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2012)

Shit, that's terrible news.


----------



## Kuya (May 29, 2012)

Such sad news. I remember wanting to see him fight Pac a few years ago.

Huge loss for Boxing. Much respect for his long range game.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 29, 2012)

First Tapia is gone and now its looking like Tall Paul wont ever be walking again . The boxing gods have not been good to us this year. I hope P Will is taking it well and still lives a good life


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2012)

apparently mayweather and pacquiao were extremley close to that 2010 fight


----------



## Pirao (Jun 3, 2012)

Man anyone watched Tarver vs Kayode? The post-fight interview had me in stitches, f*cking Kayode was hilarious even though I couldn't understand half he was saying due to his broken english


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 3, 2012)

I thinking after watching that face off with Max Kellerman, Roach and Pacquiao were a bit nervous. I think they were taking Bradley lightly, as you can see how Pacquiao look at Bradley he had an oh shit look in his eyes. IF pacquiao loses, well how will you guys feel about him facing Mayweather?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2012)

Donaire and Ward.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't seen too much of Bradley. He seems like an aggressive fighter who likes to fight at mid-range or on the inside. His best shot is that right hand, which he sometimes uses as a nice counter. Good recovery skills. A solid fighter, but nothing jumps out as being sensational. 

Pac is past his prime but he still looks like he has too much for Bradley. It'll probably be an ugly fight, with headbutts and Bradley doing some decent work on the inside, where Pac isn't as comfortable. Bradley will also try and move as much as possible, being less aggressive and looking for counter opportunities for the right hand. Pac will still win using his usual speed and combinations, but he'll have some rough spots here and there, as Bradley is young, hungry, and fairly smart about his work.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2012)

Margarito has retired, good riddance to bad rubbish as far as I'm concerned. That he was able to step in the ring after the wrapping scandal is a black eye on the sport. 

On Bradley Dreambrother you're right for the most part in that he is a solid fighter but exceptional at nothing. Only thing I'd disagree with you on is him being aggressive, I'd say that he capable of outworking his opponent but he is also capable of boxing smart and being patient. 

Your assessment of how the fight will go down is how I see things.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2012)

is bradley a good fight only seen him fight once think it when he fought the old columbian guy who hugs him most of the fight.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2012)

*1st bout - Rigs vs Kennedy*

Kennedy took a bad ass whoopin. Knocked down 5 times in like 4 rounds. Ref stoppage. Kennedy looked soft honestly. Weak and hesitant punches, closed his eyes alot and flinched with easy counter spots in his defense. Rigs looked solid. Great left hand and good with counters and also really solid D. He has good body position and keeps himself closed off pretty well. If I had anything bad to say about it him is that the left is really all he has. If you can keep an eye on that you can shut him down.

*2nd bout - Bailey vs Jones*

Wow! What a shit fight. Both of these fighters looked like shit. Bailey was patient and it payed off in the end but he literally has nothing going for him but a strong right. He has very little offensive skill and his defense was just mediocre. He never really seemed scared or hesitant but just......Patient. Like it took him 4 hours to figure out when he should punch. Jones was sloppy. First couple of rounds he was shook and scared watching out for the right. He got comfortable and had an okay attack through all of the middle rounds. He didn't really keep his feet under him, he was wild and had little power or effect to his punches. At least he was active and landing something. Then......Great ending to a fight. Bailey FINALLY (after 4 hours ) found his stroke and landed 2 big rights and got the knockdown and knockout. Dude can hit.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful uppercut


----------



## Sotei (Jun 9, 2012)

Miami representing! Bailey with that deadly right!


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 9, 2012)

lol Manny disappeared after the celtics lost


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

Pacquiao probably bet a million on the Celtics...now he's too depressed to fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

HBO already telegraphing a Bradley headbutt controversy.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2012)

Disappointed fight 3 ended early. Looked like it was going to be pretty sick, even if it didn't last long. Someone was going to get knocked out by round 3 or 4 IMO.


----------



## Id (Jun 9, 2012)

Any streams?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

Manny delaying the fight by stretching now. Trolling. He's gonna get destroyed.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 9, 2012)

haha Lampley's clearly annoyed over this shit now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh fuck...those judges. This shit is so fixed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

Lampley's hipster glasses seriously annoy me.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 9, 2012)

Manny is probably crying after Celtics lost to Heat.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 9, 2012)

WHo everyone going for?


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 9, 2012)

weird feeling about this right now, Manny doesn't seem to be in it right now, I can easily see an upset.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I am rooting for Pac to help keep the dream of the Mayweather fight alive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

Manny looks ready to lose this fight. All the pre-fight things point to him not being focused.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

American Idol loser singing the national anthem


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2012)

Pacquiao a fucking whale.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 10, 2012)

I told you guys that Pacquiao looked scared... well too bad. Mayweather may be a villian but he have a better work ethic than Pacquiao.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 10, 2012)

everyone is worried for Pacquiao lol... watch how many kill themselves after this fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, this is Pac's 60th fight? Shit, that's a lot.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 10, 2012)

Lets do this Timmy. I want a free beer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Both guys looking tight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley needs to protect against that straight left. He's getting tagged by it.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 10, 2012)

okaaaay bradleeyyyy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Like Bradley's activity, but he's not really landing anything.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 10, 2012)

pacquiao looking better than expected


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley just doesn't hit hard enough to bother Pac, it seems.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 10, 2012)

annihilation


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley can't hurt Pac. That's about the long and short of it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol. This is easy


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty much; I had faith that he could actually keepy Manny in check but hes slipping into getting into exchanges more often than not, just his nature I guess. Kinda like Abner Mares, they can box but they enjoy the fight more


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Manny doing whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

I respect Bradley for still trying as hard as he is, but he's totally outclassed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Manny pitching a shutout.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeaup...Bradley couldn't stop that left from landing at will.


----------



## Sine (Jun 10, 2012)

WHAT     .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

OMFG holy shit


----------



## December (Jun 10, 2012)

what the fuck?


----------



## Sine (Jun 10, 2012)

what a fucking joke


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 10, 2012)

LOLWUT DAFUQ


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Shocked doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow. What the hell was that?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2012)

WOW What in the world just happened?


----------



## Fireball (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't even...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Pacquiao was robbed, I thought Bradley was competitive but he didn't do enough to win. I guess Bob Arum is trying to build a new star. 

I scored the fight 116-112 by the way, I felt that Bradley won the 1st round and the last 3. I suppose you could give him round 2 but I couldn't give him 7 rounds.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Those 2 judges should be euthanized.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow...Mayweather must've paid the judges $40 million. 

Holy shit, that fight wasn't even close.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Pac won every round minus the one he seemed to completely take off. Round 10 or 11 I think. How do you give Bradley the win in a fight he took  1 round in.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2012)

Shitstorm is coming. 

I don't know how to react.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley is Arum's new dog since Pac is retiring or some shit. *shrugs*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2012)

Um. Um. lol, boxings a fucking joke.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Jun 10, 2012)

ROBBED WTF WAS THAT DECISION


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Man, I knew the fix was in...I just didn't think it was for Bradley.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 10, 2012)

Manny showing class.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

This is the new creative way to avoid Mayweather.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Credit to Pacquiao for being a good sportsman about the whole thing, I'd walk out the ring in disgust.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't even know......


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

HOly fuck.....robbed!

Fuck You Arum!


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, that's just bullshit 

Hey judges, guess who needs to get their fucking eyes checked?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Pac won every round minus the one he seemed to completely take off. Round 10 or 11 I think. How do you give Bradley the win in a fight he took  1 round in.



He didn't win every round don't be a tool. There were 5 rounds you could have given Bradley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

"November 10 rematch"



Bradley already knew the date.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley talking about reviewing the tape to see if he actually won 

Even he don't believe it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2012)

FLOYDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD is happy.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He didn't win every round don't be a tool. There were 5 rounds you could have given Bradley.



You can't read. I said Bradley took 1 round. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 10, 2012)

But yeah, Manny is classy about it, props to him

Still. What. A. Fucking. Robbery.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2012)

and that, my friends, is the end of boxing as a sport worthy of anybody's respect.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 10, 2012)

this is the Celtics fault.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "November 10 rematch"
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley already knew the date.




That last answer sounded like he's gonna back out tho.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow...Mayweather must've paid the judges $40 million.
> 
> Holy shit, that fight wasn't even close.



It is more likely that Arum paid off the judges. Pacquiao has been talking about retiring for some time now it is possible that he decided to give a younger fighter the push. There's also more money to be made in the rematch. 

That being said the fight isn't as one sided as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

Come break this wall Floyd!


----------



## Aegon I Targaryen (Jun 10, 2012)

THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR MAKING US WAIT 4 FUCKING HOURS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 10, 2012)

Bad move. Manny brought tons of new watchers for boxing as well as a lot of hype what with the May Weather stuff. What's the point in robbing him like this.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2012)

You know they got it wrong when they guy who *WON* said he need to go back and watch the tape to see if he won


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 10, 2012)

no wonder Bradley was confident even if Pac was using PED's.


----------



## Early (Jun 10, 2012)

Unless you are either a filipino, a die hard mayweather hater, or a member of top rank, theres obvious reason to why it happened. Pacquiao did not land as clearly as youd think and he just tired out at the end. The lackluster end killed him. I feel a little sorry for Manny, but he just fucked Marquez last year, so thats just how it goes


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

So the new rules of boxing are you win if you take the most hits in the face


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 10, 2012)

That was a disgraceful decision. Bradley did not win that fight, clear and simple.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

Pac-Man won this fight. If I was I would retire, or leave Arum.


----------



## Sine (Jun 10, 2012)

> don't be a tool.





> Bradley





> 5 rounds


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 10, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT SHIT?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

It's just Arum's way of avoiding Mayweather. I gotta give credit to him, he got creative.


----------



## Aegon I Targaryen (Jun 10, 2012)

oh shit i just remembered I WAS THE ONLY THAT PUT150 DOLLARS IN THE PARTY FIGHT POOL.

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2012)

First boxing match I've ever watched


Last boxing match I'll ever watch.

Like watching the WWE, LOL


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 10, 2012)

at least we got to see Jessica Sanchez and dat voice.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> You can't read. I said Bradley took 1 round. Don't be an idiot.



Yeah what's you're saying is still rendered stupid by there being another 4 rounds that could possibly be scored in Bradley's favor. 

Don't get me wrong I'm as disgusted by the results as the next boxing fan but I'm not going to behave like a twit and speak as though Bradley was white washed. 

Regarding your comment on the rematch, well no shit he knows the date of their next bout the clause is stipulated in their contract.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 10, 2012)

The dumbass judges counted how many times they clinched


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Tim Bradley's fine-ass bbw wife.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 10, 2012)

SO MUCH BULLSHIT!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Rounds 1 and 2 could be scored in Bradley's favor. 
Rounds, 10, 11 and 12 could be scored in Bradley's favor. 

I personally gave Bradley rounds 1, 10, 11 and 12.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Nightblade (Jun 10, 2012)

well, Pac can retire now and become President of the Philippines or something.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

This is like Marquez vs Manny only this time Manny got robbed. Karma!

Actually this is worse. Marquez/Manny where at least competitive. I can only give Bradley maybe 3 rounds.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Bob Arum is Darth Sidious.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2012)

So.. How are they gonna make the megafight now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley at best, won 4 rounds. I can't really give him anymore than that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> So.. How are they gonna make the megafight now?



They won't. We'll see a Bradley/Pac trilogy instead.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 10, 2012)

Fight was bullshit, Howard Letterman's worse fears about the judges came true.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 10, 2012)

and Pac will lose every single one of them no matter how many times he hits Bradley in the face.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> at least we got to see Jessica Sanchez and dat voice.







Gunners said:


> Yeah what's you're saying is still rendered stupid by there being another 4 rounds that could *possibly* be scored in Bradley's favor.



Key word. Thing is, he didn't win them on my card. He won one. 

So there is nothing dumb about it. Whats retarded is you continuing to attack what I say with stupid reasoning behind it. 



> Don't get me wrong I'm as disgusted by the results as the next boxing fan but I'm not going to behave like a twit and speak as though Bradley was white washed.



Again, reading comprehension. I gave him 1 round. And you are pretty much the only one here acting like a twit. You misread what I say and attack it with pretty much no good reasoning behind it.

Move on son. 



> Regarding your comment on the rematch, well no shit he knows the date of their next bout the clause is stipulated in their contract.



I never said anything about a rematch. Once again, reading comp. 

Move on son.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

They want to build a trilogy. Arum is out of Top Rank fighters to milk Manny from.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

In all seriousness this isn't nice for either fighter. Regarding Bradley it is the biggest fight of his career so far and in his heart of hearts he knows that he lost. I think he'd have been happiest with people saying ''You know what he put on a good performance'' as opposed to people saying ''He is the guy that robbed Pacquiao'' unless he does well in the rematch he will have that hanging over his head for the rest of his career. 

Regarding Pacquiao, getting robbed is never a nice think. Fighters put a lot of effort into their training camp, spend time away from their family, sacrifice their bodies and what not. It is not nice to have that rendered to 0 in terms of record simply because your promoter is looking to line his pockets. 

There needs to be more accountability on the judges as far as I'm concerned. It happens too often and despite the complaints it is just accepted as part of the sport.


----------



## illusion (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not a Pac Man fan, I gave Bradley 4 rounds. This is why I've switched to MMA, the corruption in boxing is just ridiculous. Like Teddy Atlas said, the criminals will get rewarded, because they get two more big pay days with Manny/Bradley 2 and 3.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

I love how Steward was like "These judges will do good." and then he was like WTF.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't get over this bullshit. Mayweather is gonna chill his ass again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the judges was a judge from that ripoff Rios fight, right? Maaaannnn...


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 10, 2012)

When the "winner" says he has to go back and look at the tape to see if he won the fight or not....that pretty much says it all


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2012)

maybe some vigilantes will assassinate arum or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Manny lost, as he couldn't stop Bradley's head from hitting his left fist.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Jun 10, 2012)

_Manny got Stern'd for Basketball reasons...

Wait...wrong sport..

Manny got Arum'd for Boxing Reasons.. _


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

God damn it, team Bradly where focused on surviving for like 10 rounds. I am soo glad I streamed this fight. Fuck You Arum.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

> Key word. Thing is, he didn't win them on my card. He won one.
> 
> So there is nothing dumb about it. Whats retarded is you continuing to attack what I say with stupid reasoning behind it.


I don't care if he didn't win those rounds on your scorecards. Although the fight was a robbery your justification is flawed because you're speaking as though Bradley winning 1 round is an objective fact. 

I'm telling you that treating that as fact in order to support your belief of a robbery ( a robbery which I agree with btw) is incorrect because more there were more rounds that could have gone either way. 



> Again, reading comprehension. I gave him 1 round. And you are pretty much the only one here acting like a twit. You misread what I say and attack it with pretty much no good reasoning behind it.
> 
> Move on son.


It is not reading comprehension, you were speaking as though your opinion was an objective fact. 



> I never said anything about a rematch. Once again, reading comp.
> 
> Move on son.


You talked about Bradley having the November date set which is why I told you about the rematch clause in their contract. These things were determined before the fight took place.


----------



## illusion (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a lot of Phillipino friends and I love to be "that guy" who roots against Pac Man everytime, but I can't in good consciousness even justify the scoring. People say, oh well, that's boxing. That's the worst excuse ever, they need to hold these people accountable. 

Oh well, I've already sent out texts to friends rubbing it in, I know I'm a dick.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, that was just disgraceful, Bradley put up a decent fight but Manny was too much, he dominated. Those judges, what the fuck were they watching? I love boxing but I'm never paying for another fight again. Manny and Bradley were class acts at the end but Bradley knows he lost that. Pac haters... you guys are some disgraceful ass people as well.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe I won that fight
-Pacquiao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Instead of one ultrafight with May/Pac...Arum gets three "super" fights with Pac/Bradley.

And he can sucker people to pay $50 for ppv three times.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> your justification is flawed because you're speaking as though Bradley winning 1 round is an objective fact.



It is a fact by my count which is what matters. Just like the judges have their counts and you have yours. I saw one round he won and that was really only because Manny took that round off.



> It is not reading comprehension, you were speaking as though your opinion was an objective fact.



It is reading comprehension or simply you not knowing how to get a point across because you said "whitewashed" and that I said he didn't win any rounds. Neither of those are true. 



> You talked about Bradley having the November date set which is why I told you about the rematch clause in their contract. These things were determined before the fight took place.



Unless I now I have amnesia I never mentioned that. I do have a bad memory though


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel sorry for Pacquiao, as a boxer I don't mind him. However the reaction from his fans is priceless.

Cyphon I'm not going to respond to you again, it is beneath me.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont even like Pac-Man.
This is like Manny vs Marquez 3....only worse because Manny shut him down down for like 8-9 rounds. 

Hell I am surprised Bradley survived, it looked like a K.O. was in the brewing for those first 6 rounds.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Paq knocked him out but bradley won


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2012)

It's a sad day for boxing today. I think PacMan should retire, never mind the mega fight. He should leave the sport "boxing" before Arum really throws him out of the equation.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate Mayweather and never saw Pac fight or really had an opinion on him. After actually watching him fight tonight I am a bit of a fan I must say. 

I do have to give props to both fighters for how they acted at the end. Can't believe Bradley was man enough to say he needs to go back to make sure he won. I wonder what kind of bs May would have been talking about


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2012)

he should deny arum the extra money he'll steal from the rematches and just retire, yes. he's proven his point time and again so it's about time to just chill.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Bob Arum. It is like he knows that if Pacquiao loses to Bradley he can make more money on the rematch, then he can stick Pacquiao in the ring against Marquez then possibly Rios. 

If Pacquiao beat Bradley there would be no room for a rematch, some could say that the robbery was part of his promotion. 

What gets to me is how blatant he is with this shit (if any of you saw the fight with Rios and Abril, it was more disgusting than todays robbery). The sooner he leaves the sport the better in my honest opinion. He gets in the way of fights being signed and robs people blind.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2012)

Even Bradley fans are pissed that Bradley won


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Cyphon I'm not going to respond to you again, it is beneath me.



Don't try to play it off like you didn't make a fool of yourself


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the judges WAS from the Rios/Abril fight...I can't remember if he scored it for Pac or Bradley, though. I like how they kept pointing out that woman judge was fishy and then she scores it for Bradley.


----------



## illusion (Jun 10, 2012)

Goova said:


> Even Bradley fans are pissed that Bradley won



I'm not a Bradley fan, but I was pulling for him. He lost the fight, everyone knows it. I even tried to convince myself that he won 5 rounds, but I couldn't do it.

Boxing knows it's on it's last legs and needs as many paydays as they can squeeze out. Our grandfathers sports were boxing and baseball, it's now NFL and MMA. Boxing is dying, this is evidence of that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

People so mad, I think they just shot 3D Tupac.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Now that I think about it even Bradleys corner was preparing the excuses for losing with that whole hurt foot business


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

> "I'm going to make a lot of money on the rematch, but this was outrageous," Arum said.



Yeah, I bet he's really mad.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 10, 2012)

fucking Bob Arum


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

illusion said:


> I'm not a Bradley fan, but I was pulling for him. He lost the fight, everyone knows it. I even tried to convince myself that he won 5 rounds, but I couldn't do it.
> 
> Boxing knows it's on it's last legs and needs as many paydays as they can squeeze out. Our grandfathers sports were boxing and baseball, it's now NFL and MMA. Boxing is dying, this is evidence of that.


Boxing is dying is an overrated myth. In America the top fighters still enjoy high PPV sales and new stars continue to emerge. Across the world it is still one of the most popular sports. 

This is just Bob Arum being a prick. If Pacquiao wins there is no rematch. If Bradley wins well what does Bob Arum get. 
Bradley v Pacquiao II
Pacquiao v Marquez IV
Bradley v Rios (Maybe)
The winner of Bradley v Rios v the winner of Pacquio v Marquez. (In other words Pacquiao v Bradley III as even if they don't win robberies will push the plan forward). 

Bradley winning has set things up nicely for Arum, I just hope Pacquao throws a wrench in his plans and retires. He should have left that snake a long time ago.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 10, 2012)

It would be sad if Pacquaio were to retire under these circumstances, better if he just left top rank altogether.


----------



## illusion (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Boxing is dying is an overrated myth. In America the top fighters still enjoy high PPV sales and new stars continue to emerge. Across the world it is still one of the most popular sports.
> 
> This is just Bob Arum being a prick. If Pacquiao wins there is no rematch. If Bradley wins well what does Bob Arum get.
> Bradley v Pacquiao II
> ...



Please tell me who these new stars are? If there are any, do you think they can pull in these types of numbers?

There will be no more Oscar Dela Hoya's, Paquiao's or Mayweathers. The paydays are gonna stop, they used to have friday night fights, which would showcase young and up and comers, those days are gone. When Pac Man and Mayweather retire, the sport will hit a new low. It will not die completely, but PPV numbers like these and like the old days will cease.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2012)

> "This is a death knell for boxing, and I'm going to make a ton of money on the rematch," Arum said.



fuck you arum


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

illusion said:


> Please tell me who these new stars are? If there are any, do you think they can pull in these types of numbers?
> 
> There will be no more Oscar Dela Hoya's, Paquiao's or Mayweathers. The paydays are gonna stop, they used to have friday night fights, which would showcase young and up and comers, those days are gone. When Pac Man and Mayweather retire, the sport will hit a new low. It will not die completely, but PPV numbers like these and like the old days will cease.



How many numbers was Mayweather doing earlier on his career? I think it took the Gatti fight for him to crack 400k buys. How many numbers was Pacquiao doing before his fight with De La Hoya around 300k buys I think. 

Anyway, there are fighters like Canelo, Adrien Broner, Amir Khan, Ortiz ( if he gets his head in the game) who will take over when Mayweather and Pacquiao retire. 

It is all about how fighters are promoted, obviously because Mayweather and Pacquiao are sitting at the top of the food chain lesser fighters are receiving less promotion however when those two retire they will elevate a new fighter to stardom.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 10, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> fuck you arum



did he seriously say that? this fucking guy


----------



## illusion (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> How many numbers was Mayweather doing earlier on his career? I think it took the Gatti fight for him to crack 400k buys. How many numbers was Pacquiao doing before his fight with De La Hoya around 300k buys I think.
> 
> Anyway, there are fighters like Canelo, Adrien Broner, Amir Khan, Ortiz ( if he gets his head in the game) who will take over when Mayweather and Pacquiao retire.
> 
> *It is all about how fighters are promoted, obviously because Mayweather and Pacquiao are sitting at the top of the food chain lesser fighters are receiving less promotion however when those two retire they will elevate a new fighter to stardom.*



No, back in the days they had fighters on top of the food chain, but there were always up and comers that everyone would be talking about, that when they got their chance, they would be stars. You're not getting that buzz anymore.

Like baseball, it will still run and be somewhat successful, but like the NFL. MMA will overtake it and take most of its fans. I promise you, these are the last huge PPV's boxing will see, until they can manage to *fix this sport*. That goes from corruption, management and promotion.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 10, 2012)

So Bradley came out on a fucking wheelchair for the press conference... the fuck?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

He twisted his ankle by the looks on things. During the fight adrenaline would kick in but after rest things like that have a way of swelling up.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 10, 2012)

So according to ringside reports, Bradley had this to say to Arum... "I tried hard but I couldn't beat the guy." This was overheard before the decision from the judges came in.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2012)

> "I thought I won the fight," said Bradley, who said he hurt his ankle in the second round. "I didn't think he was as good as everybody says he is. I didn't feel a lot of his power."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



notable quotes


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah give him a day or two to think things over. People are overlooking the fact that he is on the big stage now and is probably emotionally distraught. It is arguably the biggest win of his career and he is met with a chorus of boos because he does not deserve it.

Bob Arum is just trying to cover his tracks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> notable quotes



Then later on, Bradley admitted Pacquiao hurt him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley's manager scored it 8-4 Pacquiao.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2012)

hahaha i forgot about that one, i edited it in


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2012)

So it seems the rematch is on since PacMan wants it. He better kill Bradley in the ring to convince the judges.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

Pac should stop punching Bradley in the face. That's not an effective strategy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Kirito (Jun 10, 2012)

The Philippines is outraged over the decision. This might be worse than Lebron's.

Anyway, big robbery. Bobfather's a prick.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol                .


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2012)

Good fight. Going to have to re-watch it, but that was Pacquiao's win.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 10, 2012)

what i was thinking while watching the fight and the results:

*Round 1-9* : _"pfft...just like what everyone have predicted...timmy is just way over his head on this one"_
*Round 10-12:* _"fuck... seems like PAC is just going to coast to a UD decision..i hate him"_


*Buffer announcing the score cards: * 

*115-113 PAC :* WTF..are they really going to sell a rematch 
*115-113 Bradley :* WHOA!!! they are REEEALLLLY selling a rematch 
*115-113....And the NEW!!! :* ROFLMAO!!! 

Arum is a scumbag and also a genius ...an evil genius but still a genius


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 10, 2012)

lol @ roach admitting loss against marquez


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like an old fashioned robbery.

Now we get a rematch. And possibly Bradley and Mayweather. Millions more on PPV's.


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2012)

Bradley won


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2012)

Can someone tell these folks Bradley wasn't one of the judges?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2012)

didnt get to see the fight yesterday cant believe pac lose bradley must bee a good boxer gotta see him fight more


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2012)

would be funny if mayweather destroys bradley, pac will feel bad


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 10, 2012)

I could see Bradley maybe getting around three rounds, mainly due to workrate. That's it, though. Pac beat him quite clearly. Terrible judging, and Bradley surely won't be satisfied with a 'victory' like this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

I would love it if Mayweather announced a fight with Bradley today. That would be fucking hilarious. Come on Floyd.


----------



## Id (Jun 10, 2012)

Come break this wall Floyd!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2012)

So I hear that boxing just had a bit of the old montreal screwjob?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 10, 2012)

Arum is a fucking snake. Did you see that massive ass smile he had when he hugged Bradley after that decision. Looked like he cummed in his pants. Then he has the audacity to say the judges were blind and Pac should have won. Top Rank is a joke.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 10, 2012)

There should be a Kill Bob Arum movement... This guy is ruining boxing on purpose seriously, he's ducking the Mayweather fight, he didn't know how else to do it but make his fighter lose a fight, smart move but he really piss me off. I love this sport why can't he just let happen what must happen. fucking old prick.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I would love it if Mayweather announced a fight with Bradley today. That would be fucking hilarious. Come on Floyd.



Would be, could potentially announce it from behind the wall I suppose.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

People should go back and watch the fight on mute, Pacquiao won the fight but it was closer than people are making out to be. Bradley would do something in a round and the commentators would only focus on the work done by Pacquiao.

It is a robbery but it is hardly the worst I have seen in my life ( which is sad in a way). At the end of the day Pacquiao shouldn't have taken it easy in the final stages, if he decisively won the championship rounds the fight would have gone in his favor but either he couldn't deal with Bradley outboxing him or he took his foot of the gas pedal.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmrKtaM36L4[/YOUTUBE]

Hahahaha. I love these two boxers. 

Manny: Can I ask Marquez? What he did think about the fight tonight?
Marquez: You win by 4 points.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm wondering...Will Mayweather be able to see the fight at all before he comes out of jail? I know he talks a lot of shit but the guy has a good boxing brain and I'm sure he would say that Pacquiao won as well. 
We've seen Floyd Sr. saying he thought Pacquiao won. I haven't seen anything from Roger though


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2012)

"I tried hard but I couldn't beat the guy."


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I'm wondering...Will Mayweather be able to see the fight at all before he comes out of jail? I know he talks a lot of shit but the guy has a good boxing brain and I'm sure he would say that Pacquiao won as well.
> We've seen Floyd Sr. saying he thought Pacquiao won. I haven't seen anything from Roger though



It's possible. Contrary to popular belief prisoners aren't devoid of all privileges. I know of murderers who have access to music recording facilities and what not.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 10, 2012)

I gave Bradley maybe one/two rounds myself. I also think Pacquiao was a bit tired near the end, hence the short bursts but Bradley didn't land many meaningful punches at all. He rarely ever hit more than Manny's glove with his jab.

Seems like we're getting more and more high profile inexplicable decisions this past year.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2012)

This is what 50 had to say about the whole situation.



> "Man boxing is a mess right now what ever you do. Do not watch the rematch its fixed. both fighters are with the same promoters They're just trying to get paid twice," 50 wrote. "At least you know floyd fight to win Pacman won they just gave the win to there other fighter to make the rematch DAMN. They don't want to make the floyd fight happen so there pulling this sh*t on us wow. Pacman lol they R making a fool out of U. Look at the bright side. rematch, make them some more money. LMAO."



Given how close he is to Floyd, and the potential that he could have spoken to Floyd over the phone this could reflect what Floyd thinks of the situation also.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 10, 2012)

It's true enough, the one who wins the most out of the situation is Arum.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 10, 2012)

I really HATE BOB ARUM! Boxing been around since Civilization and hes going to be the guy to end it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Thinking back on the fight some more, even the rounds where Pac coasted in the early parts he usually ended up making up for it in the end of the round and when Bradley DID land more they were usually weak and ineffective punches. Which (IMO) is significant because Pac was just kind of sitting back and Bradley couldn't even take advantage. Initially he was getting wrecked by Pacs left hand and then Pac basically gave him plenty of chances and he made nothing of them. 

A very 1 sided fight. Even moreso than I originally thought. I would definitely give that 1 round to Bradley but outside of that I think you have to stretch a bit for Bradley to make a convincing argument he was winning the others.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 10, 2012)

Pure utter robbery, I scored it 119-111 but then again I gave all the close rounds to Pac when they could have gone to Bradley, at a push for me 118-112.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Age is creeping up on Pacquiao, he used to be a beast and take over in the later rounds instead he gave the Championship rounds to Bradley. He can't fight with the same intensity any more. He has two good fights left in him.


> Hibari Kyoya said:
> 
> 
> > Pure utter robbery, I scored it 119-111 *but then again I gave all the close rounds to Pac when they could have gone to Bradley*, at a push for me 118-112.


This is funny, you gave all of the close rounds to Pacquiao the same way the Judges gave all of the close rounds to Bradley which is why he walked out with the win. I'm standing by my opinion that there are 3 rounds you can safely give to Bradley, about 5 rounds that you can say definitely belong to Pacquiao. 

That leaves 4 rounds where an argument can be at least be presented. It makes a 115-113 scorecard understandable in that they'd be split evenly (Albeit this is lenient in that despite the rounds being competitive I favored one more more dominant). I see it as a robbery because all of the questionable rounds went to Bradley, for that two happen with two judges is suspicious. 

That being said, I think scoring the fight 119-109 is equally disgusting as that too is a clear sign of bias. ''I will watch the fight focusing on Pacquiao's work alone''. Watching the fight without commentary I feel more vindicated in my belief that it was a 116-114 fight (In favor of Pacquiao) and that people claiming that it was a 119-109 were influenced by the HBO (or Prime time crew).


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

You see that people? That's the face of a man who is outraged.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> people claiming that it was a 119-109 were influenced by the HBO (or Prime time crew).



I don't think this is necessarily true. Obviously some people get caught up in hype like that but it seems to me the majority just saw what was there. A 1 sided beating. If anything HBO was casting doubt on Pac because of the religion and how he has been behaving. 

During the fight they just called it like it was.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 10, 2012)

I had it 116-112 to Pacquiao. I gave Bradley 4 rounds (1,10,11 and 12 I think)

That's what I was talking about. Arum probably has a raging cash-boner right there


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if Bob Arum realized what he has done lol.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I don't think this is necessarily true. Obviously some people get caught up in hype like that but it seems to me the majority just saw what was there. A 1 sided beating. If anything HBO was casting doubt on Pac because of the religion and how he has been behaving.
> 
> During the fight they just called it like it was.


It wasn't a one sided beating, fights are 12 rounds Pacquiao faded in the final quarter. 


To be honest I don't think you've watched enough of boxing to distinguish between a competitive fight and a one sided beating. Isn't this the first time you've seen Pacquiao fight? Go back and watch his fights with Cotto ( later half), Margarito and Barrera I for an example of a fighter receiving a one sided beating. Watch his fight with Clottey for an example of a fighter getting beaten without getting messed up. 

At the end of the day is Pacquiao allowed Bradley too much control over the rounds, he would attack him in spurts as opposed to taking control of the rounds. Had he taken control of the full 3 minutes he'd have possibly TKOed Bradley, he'd probably get the decision too as a knockdown(s) would end any chance at an unfavorable decision. 

He has his chance at a rematch though I can honestly see him losing that legitimately. As things stand he looks like a shadow of his former self, he's no longer quick on his feet and he is starting to gas in the midrounds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Gunners will soon talk himself into this fight being a draw. And then slowly but surely, a clear win for Bradley.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

I have said numerous times already that I scored the fight 116-114 in Pacquiao's favor , but because I don't think Pacquiao won by a landslide like the flock of sheep having rage fits, I think the fights a draw?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Relax a little...it's a joke. 

Which rounds did you give to Bradley anyway? First and the last three or four, I can see. Can't really see any others besides that.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

Gave him round 1, then 8, 10 and 12. Something like that.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 11, 2012)

What was your score for Cotto-Mayweather?


----------



## Memitim (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not a boxing expert by any means but I did watch last nights PPV and thought Manny handily won the fight. Maybe it was bad judging? Maybe karma for the third fight against Marquez? But it was for sure Manny's fault imo...If he would have pressured more in the latter rounds he probably could've KO'd/TKO'd him or at the very least won the decision. But I do respect Bradley for making the most of the opportunity and hang 12 rounds with one of the best (Even though I think Manny's overrated)


And I leave you with this cause it was an awesome KO and not very paid much attention to cause all of this controversy:


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

Shroomsday said:


> What was your score for Cotto-Mayweather?



Oddly enough 116-114.
_____

He did actually fuck up his ankle.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

filipinos getting played boy, boxing knows filipinos gonna buy the fight no matter what cause they love pac.  that's a fucking shame. 

so, were the fighters in on it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Judge Duane Ford: "I thought Bradley gave Pacquiao a boxing lesson."


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2012)

Arum said he's canceling the rematch until an investigation on the judges happen


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Arum said he's canceling the rematch until an investigation on the judges happen



He's full of shit and trying to act like he doesn't know what's up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

He's cancelling the rematch because the ticket sellers told him no one wants to see a rematch between Pacquiao and Bradley.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

doubt vegas will even take bets on the fight, lot of people that bet think the fight was fixed, had to pay back money


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2012)

heres the link to it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Two of the judges were over 70 years old. Time to put these old fucks out to pasture.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 11, 2012)

Nothing too new except the news that Bradley has around five times the number of bones in one of his feet that the average human has in their entire body. That would cause foot problems for anyone.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

- Pacquiao lands 253 punches, Bradley lands 159
- Pacquiao lands 190 power punches, Bradley lands 108
- The Associated Press scored it 117-111 for Pacquiao
- HBO's ringside representative scored it 119-109 Pacquiao
- ESPN scored it 119-109 Pacquiao

*Rodgers, Boxing Stars Evander Holyfield-De la Hoya-Lewis and MMA community tweets on fight (some info from Bleacher) - *

Aaron Rodgers - "That is horrible. Unreal. Ridiculous. Stupid. Bogus. Etc. That fight wasn't close and I was pulling for Bradley."

Evander Holyfield - "Pacquiao threw perfected punches, controlled the whole fight. Bradley didn't choose the judges."

Oscar de la Hoya - "Bradley should have given the belt and announce victory to paquiao right after the decision."

Lennox Lewis - "“Whaoh! Travesty! ... This is another stain on boxing.”"

Daniel Cormier - "That's actually tragic. He won that fight. Man I know we complain about mma judging but my goodness. Worst decision I've ever seen."

Hector Lombard - "This is been the biggest robbery in history boxing. That's why boxing is not going to go anywhere.."

Brendan Schaub - "Lol late but watched Pacman fight...is that for real??! Makes me not want to watch boxing anymore..unbelievable

Dana White - "Nevada state athletic commission at its finest!!! Youve for to be fucking kidding me!! that is disgusting Nevada state athletic commission!!"

best was Nick Diaz' where he just posted "??"

*Random Celebrity Tweets - *

Khloe Kardashian - “The stats don’t add up to the decision made. This is crazy! Can I really get my money back now?”

Justin Timberlake - "I cannot believe what I just saw… Please tell me they read that decision wrong… #Rigged,” adding, “Boxing was RUINED tonight for me.”

Jessica Biel - "“What a joke! I can’t believe they gave it to Bradley.”"

Wilmer Valderrama - “WHAT!? BRADLEY!? …decisions like THIS that made boxing fans like US stop tuning in.”

Busta Rhymes - "BRADLEY, THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN!! U CAN'T POSSIBLY BRANDISH A VICTORY NO 1 RESPECTS. DO THE HONORABLE THING AND VOLUNTEER UR BELT 2 PACMAN!"

Nick Carter  - "I think I may never take boxing seriously after that tonight. Manny pacquiao won that fight! Sad day for boxing, I think we should protest!"

Shaq - "I watched allota fights but that decision was some bs. Now I wanna see pacqiou verses may weather I spelled PAC mans name wrong so what lol"

Snoop Dogg - "Ain't that sum bullshit Boxing is a wrap. Going bacc on that ultimate fighting"

Nick Lachey - "Boxing is now officially a scam. Pac man whipped his ass and lost......no dignity or honor left in this sport. #sad"

Jimmy Kimmel - “Paula Abdul would have done a better job judging the @MannyPacquiao fight.”

Lil Wayne - "What?!"

Josh Duhamel - "“Yet ANOTHER reason why boxing sucks. #RIGGED.”"

Katy Perry - "#RIPBoxing #MannyPacquiaoIsStillTheWorldsBestBoxer The whole world is disappointed just look at the TT. But we all know who really won!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, but Bradley had the most meaningful exchange of the fight:


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn it. can't they rematch right away?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Damn it. can't they rematch right away?



That's what Arum wants so he can make more $. It's a lose-lose situation for fans and a win-win situation for Arum.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It wasn't a one sided beating, fights are 12 rounds Pacquiao faded in the final quarter.



Coasted =/= faded and your point honestly just makes it worse for Bradley because while Pac was just chillin and Bradley was fighting for his life Pac still either won the rounds or made them damn close. 



> To be honest I don't think you've watched enough of boxing to distinguish between a competitive fight and a one sided beating.



I have watched plenty of boxing in my years on this earth (a lot of Tyson as well) so I know one sided. I just haven't been keeping up with boxing recently. 

And hell, you don't even have to know boxing to know it was one sided. When you have a guy smiling while he is taking hits and coasting to victory while the other guy gives it 110%....That says something. He landed a lot less hits and the ones he did land didn't do much. On top of that it appeared he was on his way to going down a couple of times.

To Bradleys immense credit he has the heart of a lion and can take a hit like a champ. If I wasn't so disgusted with this match I would say I am greatly looking forward to seeing him fight more. 



> At the end of the day is Pacquiao allowed Bradley too much control over the rounds, he would attack him in spurts as opposed to taking control of the rounds.



You are at least right on this point. The problem is it shouldn't have meant a loss in any case, which it seems you agree on anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

> Coasted =/= faded and your point honestly just makes it worse for Bradley because while Pac was just chillin and Bradley was fighting for his life Pac still either won the rounds or made them damn close.


Actually it makes it better for Bradley because he won the Championship rounds in the eyes of the Judges. Also it wasn't a case of a Pacquiao coasting, he was starting to breath heavily. If you actually go back and watch his earlier fights like I told you to you'd see that his intensity used to remain the same in the final stretch of the fight. He's beginning to show signs of age. 



> I have watched plenty of boxing in my years on this earth (a lot of Tyson as well) so I know one sided. I just haven't been keeping up with boxing recently.


Right. 


> And hell, you don't even have to know boxing to know it was one sided. When you have a guy smiling while he is taking hits and coasting to victory while the other guy gives it 110%....That says something. He landed a lot less hits and the ones he did land didn't do much. On top of that it appeared he was on his way to going down a couple of times.


But it wasn't one sided, one fighter won sure but much of the rounds were close. I don't care about fighters smiling when they get punched, Mayweather smiled after Mosley hit him it doesn't mean the shot landed doesn't count. It is a psychological thing. 

Also I have seen the fight twice not once did it look as though Bradley was going to hit the canvas not that it really matters, unless a fighter hits the ground or is beaten from post to post the round will be scored 10-9. 



> To Bradleys immense credit he has the heart of a lion and can take a hit like a champ. If I wasn't so disgusted with this match I would say I am greatly looking forward to seeing him fight more.


I will watch him fight again because it is not his fault. He was paid to fight he did that.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Oddly enough 116-114.
> _____
> 
> He did actually fuck up his ankle.



That's a small price to pay to beat the PacMan.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Actually it makes it better for Bradley because he won the Championship rounds in the eyes of the Judges.



Obviously it made it better with idiot judges. I was talking about from my own viewpoint. I don't see how anyone in good conscience could give rounds to a guy who when trying his hardest had just about no effect on his opponent and barely won the rounds if we are even saying he won the rounds. 



> Also it wasn't a case of a Pacquiao coasting, he was starting to breath heavily.



There is no doubt fatigue played a role but he did kind of coast a lot. He knew he was in no danger and was winning the fight (or to any reasonable person was winning). He had no reason to exert himself and put himself in danger when it was so 1 sided. 



> But it wasn't one sided, one fighter won sure but much of the rounds were close.



It was 1 sided. 

You keep saying they were close but based off of what? 1 fighter accomplished nothing while the other was actually dealing out punishment even if it was only small doses. I understand wanting to see activity but throwing a bunch of punches and missing or throwing a bunch of punches that do nothing doesn't seem like a winning round to me. 

Maybe my criteria is just different :/



> Also I have seen the fight twice not once did it look as though Bradley was going to hit the canvas not that it really matters, unless a fighter hits the ground or is beaten from post to post the round will be scored 10-9.



It is true that the round is 10-9 no matter what without a drop but it just further adds to the perception that Pac was far more effective. You could actually see the damage on Bradley whereas Pac seemed to be breezing. 



> I will watch him fight again because it is not his fault. He was paid to fight he did that.



I worded that incorrectly. I will certainly watch the fight if I can watch it for free. I will never pay for a fight again. I was meaning to say under normal circumstances I feel Bradley would be worth paying for.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> That's a small price to pay to beat the PacMan.



I heard he fucked up both feet. 

That's 1400 bones!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

> Obviously it made it better with idiot judges. I was talking about from my own viewpoint. I don't see how anyone in good conscience could give rounds to a guy who when trying his hardest had just about no effect on his opponent and barely won the rounds if we are even saying he won the rounds.


Ricky Hatton (Former boxer) thought that Bradley swept the last rounds. I don't know how to respond to the last part of your post as you seem to be penalising fighters for trying harder than their opponent. It doesn't matter if Pacquiao started to coast or that Bradley pushed him in the later rounds (which is actually a display of heart). 



> There is no doubt fatigue played a role but he did kind of coast a lot. He knew he was in no danger and was winning the fight (or to any reasonable person was winning). He had no reason to exert himself and put himself in danger when it was so 1 sided.


Cotto was on his last leg in the 12th round, he relentlessly hunted him down and stopped him. Bradley compared to Cotto is a light puncher, Pacquiao wouldn't be taking an unnecessary risk taking things up a gear. He didn't do it because he couldn't.



> It was 1 sided.
> 
> You keep saying they were close but based off of what? 1 fighter accomplished nothing while the other was actually dealing out punishment even if it was only small doses. I understand wanting to see activity but throwing a bunch of punches and missing or throwing a bunch of punches that do nothing doesn't seem like a winning round to me.
> 
> Maybe my criteria is just different :/


Fights are 12 rounds, the first 2 competitive. Rounds 3-7 Manny was dominant, rounds 8-12 were competitive. I apologise for not focusing on the middle rounds alone  


> It is true that the round is 10-9 no matter what without a drop but it just further adds to the perception that Pac was far more effective. You could actually see the damage on Bradley whereas Pac seemed to be breezing.


He's a bigger hitter than Pacquiao that does not mean that his punches carry more points to them. 


> I worded that incorrectly. I will certainly watch the fight if I can watch it for free. I will never pay for a fight again. I was meaning to say under normal circumstances I feel Bradley would be worth paying for.


As a fighter Bradley isn't my cup of tea, he is certainly not worth $59.99 (however much you pay in the states) unless he has a suitable dance partner.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 11, 2012)

Old video, but still good:


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Cyphon (Jun 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I don't know how to respond to the last part of your post as you seem to be penalising fighters for trying harder than their opponent. It doesn't matter if Pacquiao started to coast or that Bradley pushed him in the later rounds (which is actually a display of heart).



I am penalizing him for doing it and failing. Like I said, my criteria is probably a bit different but if someone at 110% can't beat someone at 50% (or whereever you would be "faded" Pac) dominantly I can't see giving them credit. 

I do give him credit for showing heart but it is kind of hard to score that. 



> Bradley compared to Cotto is a light puncher, Pacquiao wouldn't be taking an unnecessary risk taking things up a gear. He didn't do it because he couldn't.



He clearly could do it as he was finishing the rounds quite strongly. As I said, I believe he was fatigued but there was a lot of coasting involved, at least IMO. 

There was no point in further wearing himself out and upping the risk when he had the fight in the bag. 



> As a fighter Bradley isn't my cup of tea, he is certainly not worth $59.99 (however much you pay in the states) unless he has a suitable dance partner.



I can agree with this. Bradley vs a no name certainly wouldn't get my money. Of course seeing how rigged boxing seems Bradley vs Mayweather wouldn't get my money either.....Not at this point.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

> I am penalizing him for doing it and failing. Like I said, my criteria is probably a bit different but if someone at 110% can't beat someone at 50% (or whereever you would be "faded" Pac) dominantly I can't see giving them credit.
> 
> I do give him credit for showing heart but it is kind of hard to score that.


Scoring criteria:
Clean punching. 
Effective aggressiveness. 
Ring generalship. 
Defense. 

No where does it mention the effort either fighter is showing. In the middle rounds it was clear that Pacquiao was dominant in all of the areas but defense (for obvious reasons) which is why those rounds clearly go to him. In the opening rounds and closing rounds things were more balanced with Bradley controlling the pace of the fight in the earlier stage of the round. 



> He clearly could do it as he was finishing the rounds quite strongly. As I said, I believe he was fatigued but there was a lot of coasting involved, at least IMO.


Trying to steal rounds at the end is what you try to do when you're trying to conserve energy. 



> There was no point in further wearing himself out and upping the risk when he had the fight in the bag.


There was no point in further wearing himself out and upping the risk against Cotto but he did, that was because he could back then. Age has caught up to him which has robbed him of his relentless pace.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Scoring criteria:
> Clean punching.
> *Effective aggressiveness. *
> Ring generalship.
> ...



Bold is the key to what I have been talking about. He was aggressive but not effective. 



> There was no point in further wearing himself out and upping the risk against Cotto but he did, that was because he could back then. Age has caught up to him which has robbed him of his relentless pace.



There is no question age catches up to everyone. It still appears Pac was capable of more though. He just didn't need it and he knew it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

That's debatable, some people felt as though there were periods where Bradley outworked and smothered Pacquiao. That would be a check in chart of effective aggression.


> There is no question age catches up to everyone. It still appears Pac was capable of more though. He just didn't need it and he knew it.


It didn't appear that way, you don't surrender control of lengthy periods of a round unless you're trying to conserve energy.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

No, it wasn't that close. Pacquiao was still the clear winner even if you're giving Bradley as much as credit as you can. It was definitely not a balanced fight. This is not even debatable.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

116-112 indicates a clear winner, it is a victory by four rounds. It is not even a case of being generous to Bradley. A strong argument can be presented for him winning the first round, and a strong argument can be presented for him winning 3 rounds from rounds 8-12. 

Go back and watch the fight on mute.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2012)

apparently bradley won two rounds where he only landed 9 punches(listening to a podcast, didnt see the card)

thats bad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Well...this still isn't as bad as that one Sven Ottke fight where the referee wouldn't allow his opponent to punch him and deducted a point for knocking Ottke down with a punch.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Kirito (Jun 12, 2012)

> In the middle rounds it was clear that Pacquiao was dominant in all of the areas but defense (for obvious reasons) which is why those rounds clearly go to him.



Er, what? Pac had his hands up THE WHOLE FIGHT. Bradley's pussy jabs were hitting his arms all day. Unless those jabs counted as punches, Pac did a stellar job.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 12, 2012)

I was surprised at just how many punches Pac blocked. It might be because he wasn't as aggressive as usual, but he was barely getting hit in this fight. Most of Bradley's landed punches were probably bodyshots, but he only got a few in. To be fair, Pac was also missing a lot -- he was landing with his left in the early rounds, but found it harder to pin Bradley down in the latter rounds. I also agree that he's clearly aging and past his physical and mental prime -- the old Pac would have been far more active, and he would have charged at Bradley during the late rounds.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> 116-112 indicates a clear winner, it is a victory by four rounds. It is not even a case of being generous to Bradley. A strong argument can be presented for him winning the first round, and a strong argument can be presented for him winning 3 rounds from rounds 8-12.
> 
> Go back and watch the fight on mute.



It wasn't even 116-112, it was more like 119-109. We all know you might respect Pacquiao, but you don't give him the credit he deserves since you hate his fans. The fight was clearly Pacs and he won more than 4 rounds.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 12, 2012)

So Alvarez vs Ortiz, Sept 15

Should be fairly once sided in Canelo's favour.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2012)

inb4 Alvarez gets ktfo after trying to makeout with Canelo.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2012)

You mean Ortiz don't you


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2012)

Canelo is such an ego-maniac, he'll try to kiss himself.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

Kuya said:


> It wasn't even 116-112, it was more like 119-109. We all know you might respect Pacquiao, but you don't give him the credit he deserves since you hate his fans. The fight was clearly Pacs and he won more than 4 rounds.


Max Kellerman's who's opinion (Who's take on some of the rounds I disagree with by the way) accepts that the fight could be 116-112. If you score the fight 119-109 in Pacquiao's favor if means that you are giving everything single indecisive round to Pacquiao which is a clear sign of bias. 

Also you are wrong in accusing me of not giving him credit where he deserves it. Where most people think he lost his second fight to Marquez I still hold the belief that he won the fight 116-115. I give him credit for his wins over Morales, Barerra, Clottey, Solis, Ledwaba, Larios etc. I have no problem giving him credit where credit is due I just like to be objective with it. 

I am even giving him credit for his fight against Bradley, I felt he won fight comfortably. Just not by the criminal margin some of you have it by. 

Also I don't hate Pacquiao's fans, I have disdain towards the Johnny come latelies who are a fan of the hype not the fighter himself.


			
				Kirito said:
			
		

> Er, what? Pac had his hands up THE WHOLE FIGHT. Bradley's pussy jabs were hitting his arms all day. Unless those jabs counted as punches, Pac did a stellar job.


I guess it wasn't as obvious as I thought. During the middle rounds when Pacquiao was putting a beating on Bradley there's his defensive attributes are not going to be put on display. Obviously this wouldn't work against him the scorecards as it is not dominant for point scoring reasons and through no fault of his own.

Also you shouldn't disregard it as ''pussy'' jab, a jab is arguably the most important punch a boxer can have in his arsenal and Pacquiao would do well to polish up on it now that he is showing signs of age. If Pacquiao established his jab over Bradley he'd have been able to establish greater control over the range and pace of the fight. As things stand he let Bradley work his jab for the majority of the round before deciding to unleash on him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Also you shouldn't disregard it as ''pussy'' jab, a jab is arguably the most important punch a boxer can have in his arsenal and Pacquiao would do well to polish up on it now that he is showing signs of age. If Pacquiao established his jab over Bradley he'd have been able to establish greater control over the range and pace of the fight. As things stand he let Bradley work his jab for the majority of the round before deciding to unleash on him.



I agree about the jab being a critical punch (in fact it's my favourite to watch, when it's done well) but Bradley's jabs weren't impressive at all. I have no idea if this is what that Kirito was talking about, but it's something I noticed. Bradley was using a sort of flicking, halfhearted looking jab that would land on Pac's guard, rather than spearing through it -- it's the sort of thing that was just being used to keep Pac at a distance rather than actually score. It reminds me of Mosley's attempts to jab in some of his recent fights.

The best jabbers in the sport today are probably Cotto and Wlad. If Khan used his jab more (and in a smarter way) I would include him too, but he seems a bit erratic with it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> I agree about the jab being a critical punch (in fact it's my favourite to watch, when it's done well) but Bradley's jabs weren't impressive at all. I have no idea if this is what that Kirito was talking about, but it's something I noticed. Bradley was using a sort of flicking, halfhearted looking jab that would land on Pac's guard, rather than spearing through it -- it's the sort of thing that was just being used to keep Pac at a distance rather than actually score. It reminds me of Mosley's attempts to jab in some of his recent fights.
> 
> The best jabbers in the sport today are probably Cotto and Wlad. If Khan used his jab more (and in a smarter way) I would include him too, but he seems a bit erratic with it.


A jab doesn't have to hurt someone to be impressive/noted, as you acknowledged he threw it to essentially maintain the distance between himself and Pacquiao. He had mixed success. 

Also his jab isn't comparable to Mosley, I don't even know what to call Mosley's jab, he essentially paws with it and he doesn't try and establish the distance with it. He uses it as a feint to set up the bigger punches. It makes him predictable later on in the fight. 

I'm not suggesting that Bradley has a world class jab as was said earlier in the thread he is a fighter who does nothing wrong. I just feel that he established his jab over Pacquiao's which allowed him a control over the fights pace as for sections of a round. I think if Pacquiao is to continue fighting it is something he is going to have to work on establishing as I don't think he is capable of overloading his opponents any more, he needs to pick his moments. 

Regarding Cotto and Wlad they do have excellent jabs, and I think that's why Cotto frustrated Mayweather in his fight, there were times where Cotto broke Mayweather's rhythm with a couple of well placed jabs that made him step back and re-assess things. Khan's jab though I think it is overrated, it is fast and it has snap to it but it gets predictable, you're right in saying that he should use it in a smarter way as if he showed more patience with it he actually has the timing and speed to disrupt opponents as they are trying to come in.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Max Kellerman's who's opinion (Who's take on some of the rounds I disagree with by the way) accepts that the fight could be 116-112. If you score the fight 119-109 in Pacquiao's favor if means that you are giving everything single indecisive round to Pacquiao which is a clear sign of bias.



ESPN scored it 119-109 just like me. I take back what I said about the other stuff, my bad.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

Kuya said:


> ESPN scored it 119-109 just like me. I take back what I said about the other stuff, my bad.



Primetime scored it 116-114 just like me and it is cool. I too would like to apologise, to the people in this thread for my abrasiveness.

Also just some general information, the person covering the Top Rank feed (Brian Kenny I think?) scored the fight 116-112 (In favor of Bradley). Agendas. ....


----------



## Kirito (Jun 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I guess it wasn't as obvious as I thought. During the middle rounds when Pacquiao was putting a beating on Bradley there's his defensive attributes are not going to be put on display. Obviously this wouldn't work against him the scorecards as it is not dominant for point scoring reasons and through no fault of his own.
> 
> Also you shouldn't disregard it as ''pussy'' jab, a jab is arguably the most important punch a boxer can have in his arsenal and Pacquiao would do well to polish up on it now that he is showing signs of age. If Pacquiao established his jab over Bradley he'd have been able to establish greater control over the range and pace of the fight. As things stand he let Bradley work his jab for the majority of the round before deciding to unleash on him.



Ah, but during the middle rounds it seemed no one noticed how Manny would immediately pull his left hand back to the high guard after unleashing a flurry. I would know, I bought a pirated DVD of the fight hours after lol.

I know a jab is important, it was Hoya's bread and butter after all. But yes DB, Bradley's jab was different. It was like looking at Ippo vs Woli once again, where to me it looked like Bradley's goal was to get at least 30 jabs going per round. And this wasn't the power jabs mind you. This was more of just for the sake of having one, and his right always hit air, until Manny didn't respect his power anymore.

For Canelo and Alvarez, I hope Alvarez wins. Canelo's a big head.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

Canelo is Averez's nickname, it means cinnamon. That being said I don't know who you're talking about, if you're talking about the Canelo then yeah I heard some not nice stories about him beating people after playing his music late into the night. 

If you're talking about Ortiz then I wouldn't say he is big headed just stupid.

That being said I'm glad that Golden boy's promotion are starting to test the kid, before Paul William's tragic accident they were scheduled to fight one another which was a dangerous opponent for him. Despite William's performance against Lara I couldn't acknowledge him as a gatekeeper he was a solid contender and so is Ortiz (assuming his head is in the game).


----------



## Kirito (Jun 12, 2012)

^I just realized I screwed up. 

Yeah, I meant Ortiz. Mofo got a big head during the Mayweather fight, and while I disagree with the cheap shot (I mean come on) I think he deserved it. Only talk your mouth off if you're at the top or if you deserve it. I couldn't stand the stories about his father and whatnot during 24/7. There's only so many episodes you can play the father angle. I mean, horry shiet man it's like none of the other boxers have had a sad past too.

I hope Canelo busts his head open. Ortiz will regress to journeyman level after this fight.

EDIT: Know any girl casual fan who knows her stuff like this girl? Link removed

I don't know any. 

Has Rios got another fight yet?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

Ortiz isn't big headed if anything I'd say that he lacks confidence. What he did in his fight with Mayweather was stupid and a perfect example of a fighter collapsing under pressure. 

Regarding the 24/7 series you have to remember that the footage is edited, he probably speaks about plenty of other things but I guess in a fight with Mayweather they were trying to present him as the humble underdog with a tough past. I remember my Dad kissing his teeth and saying ''Who would box professionally if they had an easy upbringing'' lol. 

That being said I think they need to scrap the 24/7 series or change the way it is delivered I liked the Mayweather/Hatton + Pacquiao/Hatton (Right hook roll under) butit is getting repetitive now. I think it is because it's the same faces, only so many times I can see Mayweather playing with stacks of money or Pacquiao talking about God.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Cyphon (Jun 13, 2012)

I can definitely dig what Max had to say. Never heard of him but he is speaking true on this. 

I want to watch the fight again but from my memory and first view I have it at 11-1. I can see what he means by the indecisive rounds but as I said before a big thing for me is effectiveness. Bradley was certainly more active but simply not effective.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 13, 2012)

luckily the julio cesar chavez jr fight will happen this weakened after all drama. i am gonna go see it on saturday


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 13, 2012)

Found a link so I am going to do it round by round. Will pause after each while it is fresh in my head. Btw I am watching without sound on Gunners recommend. 

*Round 1*

Bradley was a lot more active and Manny seemed pretty off balance most of the round. The problem I have is that Bradley barely landed anything and in fact I didn't really see any clean hits. Maybe my eyes just aren't that great but it seemed to me that even though Manny was off balance he put up an impressive defense. Last 15-20 seconds Manny came on strong and landed a couple of good shots.

Obviously everyone gets an opinion but after the rewatch I am going to have to disagree with Max. I think the first round was an easy call for *Pac*.


*Round 2*

This one was a bit closer IMO. Again, Bradley seemed the more active fighter and Pac had some big misses. I hate to beat a dead horse but I didn't see Bradley land much of anything or being effective with his "activity". He may have had a couple of clean shots landed and Pac had 2 or 3 I believe as well. This one I will say for sure I can see why it would be a toss up. I give it to Pac because he landed a higher % of his blows. Not really sure what other way to decide it.

*Pac*


(as an aside....Pac was doing a lot of paying attention to his shorts. I dunno if they were on wrong or that is a quirk of his but it seems to me like a distraction you don't want. He was literally dropping his hands to adjust his shorts :/)


*Round 3*

A bit more of the above more or less. Pac seemed more active this round though. The thing I find myself most impressed with upon this 2nd watch is Mannys D. Even when he was off balance and swinging wild he was getting his hands up to block. Quick reactions....

*Pac*


*Round 4*

Best offensive round of the night for Pac. Bradley was the same Bradley from the first 3 rounds. Lots of activity but almost nothing to show for it. 

*Pac*


*Round 5*

Same shit. This was one of the rounds Pac landed a sick left. Still impressed by the hand speed on defense. Seems like Bradley was always on the gloves as opposed to landing anything clean. 

*Pac*


*Round 6*

This may shock the world more than the actual decision but I think I would give this round to Bradley. Numbers said Pac hit 41% to like 21% for Bradley but I thought I saw Bradley land 3 or 4 good blows. Fuck second guessing myself. I will give this one to Bradley. Someone go watch round 6 and tell me if I am losing my mind....

*Bradley*


*Round 7*

Bradley got a few good shots in but this was Manny all day.

*Pac*


(going into Max Keller mode for a minute. At this point I think the best case for Bradley is 5-2 and worst case is 6-1)


*Round 8*

This was one of the closer rounds IMO. Bradley landed a solid right and one of his better punches of the entire match but Pac still seemed to land more despite kind of laxing this round. That said, I could kind of see where someone may give this to Bradley. I don't agree with it but it wouldn't be the worst call ever.

*Pac*


*Round 9*

Maybe the best round of the fight to this point. A good round for Bradley (maybe his best) but a great round for Pac. 

*Pac*


*Round 10*

Easily Bradleys round. There isn't even anything to discuss here. Manny took pretty much the whole round off and Bradley wailed away. Sadly he still didn't seem to accomplish anything by it :/

*Bradley*


*Round 11*

Chalk this up as another where I can sort of see someone picking Bradley. That said, not me. They both landed some shots but Manny's were just more effective, had more impact. I am not sure what (based on my thinking) would send it back to Bradley but I can at least see he landed more hits than usual this round.

*Pac*


*Round 12*

This one looked like a Bradley round to me, not gonna lie about it. A little bit sloppy from both fighters but a little more clean landing for Bradley.

*Bradley*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2012)

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr...finally a fighter that doesn't benefit from fixed fights.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 13, 2012)

As a man I have come concessions to make. Gunners, you were right. I was hasty in my declarations. 

Worst case for Bradley I have it at 9-3. Semi-reasonably I could see it being as close as 7-5 or I guess by my count above even 6-6. 

With that said, I think you have to be pretty damn generous to go those routes. While Bradley might have made the rounds "close" he was very ineffective with actually doing any damage or scaring Manny and Manny had better defense throughout the fight as well. 

So IMO the score is very solid and fair at 9-3. It gets shaky going any further than that simply because Bradley had no control over the fight even when he was landing a bit more.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't scored it properly, but my general impression is 9-3 for Pac, or possibly 8-4 for Pac. I'll see if I change my mind if I ever sit down and really try to analyse the fight. 

Both fighters had trouble connecting -- Bradley's shots were getting blocked, and Pac was missing a lot. As a result, not much was happening. When you get a situation like that, it's the punches that look sharper and more convincing that win me over. In this case, Pac was simply landing the better shots.


----------



## Id (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Bob Arum's farce continues. 

inb4 they "order" a rematch


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 14, 2012)

I need some boxing fans to explain this if you can.

Are there any static and dynamic motions in boxing and the punch?

For example: static does not just mean the "absence of motion". It is true that an object or body that is not moving is static, but it is also true that an object moving at a constant velocity is considered static. For example, when I drive to work in the morning, I set my cruise control after I reach the speed limit. When I cruise along at the constant speed of 70, I am in a static situation because my car is not speeding up or slowing down. Objects or bodies that are accelerating (or decelerating) are dynamic.

How do static and dynamic apply? Give examples for each please!

Thanks gurus.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez Jr...finally a fighter that doesn't benefit from fixed fights.



I was honestly going to call you out on that, but then 



Sengoku said:


> I need some boxing fans to explain this if you can.
> 
> Are there any static and dynamic motions in boxing and the punch?
> 
> ...



Er, I don't really understand. I don't call myself a boxing guru, no sir (I only pay attention if they're on The Ring magazine top 10 in each weight anyway, and some local fighters in my city) but what are you trying to ask? I could go ahead and make a fool of myself right now though


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I was honestly going to call you out on that, but then
> 
> 
> 
> Er, I don't really understand. I don't call myself a boxing guru, no sir (I only pay attention if they're on The Ring magazine top 10 in each weight anyway, and some local fighters in my city) but what are you trying to ask? I could go ahead and make a fool of myself right now though



It just doesn't have to be one person. Others can pitch in. 

Like give examples of static and dynamic motions in boxing. What I'm guessing is static motion in boxing would be both feet planted onto the floor. Because they say that the power of a punch starts from the ground up. As soon as the right heel comes off the ground and you deliver a right punch, this will be the dynamic motion and it increases in speed as it makes its way up from the leg to the torso then finally to the arms.
I might be wrong on this too


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 14, 2012)

Why are you asking physics questions? I mean if a boxer stay in a static motion, he will be countered.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 14, 2012)

It is for a class.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I guess bobbing and weaving in a rhythm without a punch being thrown by the opponent can be considered static and then once punches are being thrown depending on how fast the punches are going can make the bobbing accelerate which in turn makes it become dynamic, or if the person gets tired why bobbing and start slow.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think bobbing and weaving would be considered static as the individual would be moving in opposite directions.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Static is like when Winky Wright dropped his arms and stood there letting Shane Mosley punch him a bunch of times to prove he couldn't hurt him.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 14, 2012)

If you're asking when a boxer is in constant motion/speed in a match then idk, punches are all about acceleration.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm, I'll just get May and Pac for the static and dynamic. When you think of static, you think Mayweather. When you think of dynamic, you think of Pacquiao. However, I think the opposite holds true for both.

Mayweather is pretty dynamic when he counterpunches. There is no set rhythm to it, and it throws opposite boxers' rhythms off. He's static when he defends, and he's dynamic when he punches, because each punch is different from the last ... usually.

Pacquiao on the other hand becomes static when he flurries. It has a kind of rhythm and it usually lasts for more than 5 punches. He's dynamic when he defends, because his defense (yes he has one) depends on footwork and agility. You don't know when he'll move in or out, right or left.

There, I've made a fool of myself now


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 14, 2012)

@Gunners, yes you right about that I didn't really think when I wrote that. It's just not possible for a boxer to remain in a static state of motion when active inside a bout. I mean the only static state of motion I can think of is if they just move around the ring in a clockwise or counter clockwise direction without stopping to punch or moving the opposite direction.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 15, 2012)

> TMZ-Floyd Mayweather just got knocked out by a Nevada judge ... who scoffed at the boxer's claim he is withering away in jail ... essentially ruling Mayweather is acting like a baby.
> 
> Floyd had begged the court to let him finish out his sentence for domestic violence on house arrest ... because he's dehydrated and malnourished and it's taking a toll on his body and putting his boxing career in jeopardy.
> 
> ...




Haha. Mayweather is retarded. I am glad the judge did this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

I like how Floyd claims he's withering away in jail and he's only been there for like a week.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 15, 2012)

What kind of jail is it...?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 15, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What kind of jail is it...?



Anal rape jail.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

Who would be dumb enough to mess with Floyd?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 15, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who would be dumb enough to mess with Floyd?



Remember that this is a withered away Floyd


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who would be dumb enough to mess with Floyd?



He probably bent over to get the soap in the showers


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2012)

He probably gets hooked up in jail and gets special treatment

what a bitch


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

To be honest I can understand why he made that plea with the judge, because of his celebrity status they will not allow him to hang around with the jails populous meaning he is on lock down 23 hours a day. 

When I was at secondary school I was on internal suspension for about 2 months, just 6 hours a day was mentally tiring. That being said I was 14 at the time. That being said this is where pride should come in as whilst I was at school I didn't complain about things once, I despised the school as a whole and did not want them to know their actions bothered me. He (Mayweather) should take a leaf out of my book.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

Gunners tougher than Floyd confirmed.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope just smarter. It is clear when people are trying to break your will so don't give them the satisfaction of seeing you in discomfort even if that means being in discomfort for more time than you originally planned on. 

If I was him I'd spend my time in Prison then move out of Las Vegas and America for that matter, move to Africa and have the final fights of my career there even if it means earning less money I would do it out of spite. As things stand he's making money for the state and then gambling away what he earns like a fool.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, Mayweather has no room for complaint. He needs to stop being a pussy and do his time like a man (with no buttsex mind you ). Not that I had any respect for him to begin with but this makes it even less.....If that is possible.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 16, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 16, 2012)

So apparently, Pacquaio is more likely to face Marquez again in November instead of a rematch with Bradly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, people actually want to see another Marquez fight.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2012)

But will people ever have faith in the judges again...?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't, either it will go down the same way as the last bout or one fighter will slip considerably giving the other the decisive win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2012)

Somehow, Bradley will win Marquez/Pacquiao IV by three rounds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2012)

After tonight's fight, Chavez Jr. said he'll knockout Sergio Martinez.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2012)

nice fight by Chavez


----------



## Id (Jun 17, 2012)

Chavez vs Martinez - Top Rank - HBO PPV - ???
Canelo vs Ortiz - Golden Boy - Showtime PPV - MGM

Talk about bitter rivalry, and utter greed. Promoters & Networks, are willing to host the fights in the same town, and same night.

This is shit. I am excited about both. Hell I am willing to fly to vegas to watch the Canelo fight.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 17, 2012)

Sucks if they do end up being the same day; would have to choose based on the undercard and its looking like GB's shaping up the Canelo-Ortiz card nicely with Gonzalez-Ponce De Leon, and possibly Soto making an appearance should he get past Matthysee next week. I wonder if they'll consider changing the date if ToPrank really does do their card on the same day .

PS - Anyone else looking forward to this one? 

Gonna be a pain to find a good stream


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2012)

Too much corruption in Chavez's fight, refused to take a piss test, refused to weigh his gloves. Fuck him.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 17, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> Sucks if they do end up being the same day; would have to choose based on the undercard and its looking like GB's shaping up the Canelo-Ortiz card nicely with Gonzalez-Ponce De Leon, and possibly Soto making an appearance should he get past Matthysee next week. I wonder if they'll consider changing the date if ToPrank really does do their card on the same day .
> 
> PS - Anyone else looking forward to this one?
> 
> Gonna be a pain to find a good stream



Who are these guys and what weight division is this?


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> After tonight's fight, Chavez Jr. said he'll knockout Sergio Martinez.


He probably been on online forums reading everyone talking shit about him and how Sergio will destroy him. Sadly, I think the only way he's beating Sergio is if he take Ariza steroids and put bricks in his gloves.


Meyer Lansky said:


> Chavez vs Martinez - Top Rank - HBO PPV - ???
> Canelo vs Ortiz - Golden Boy - Showtime PPV - MGM
> 
> Talk about bitter rivalry, and utter greed. Promoters & Networks, are willing to host the fights in the same town, and same night.
> ...


Thats crazy that Canelo is fighting on Showtime PPV. I think Canelo beats Ortiz easily. 


Gunners said:


> Too much corruption in Chavez's fight, refused to take a piss test, refused to weigh his gloves. Fuck him.



LOL say that to his face.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 17, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Who are these guys and what weight division is this?


Two of the best little guys, Kazuto Ioka vs Akira Yaegashi at 105 (minimum/strawweight). It should end up being a pretty high intensity fight, at least based on their styles


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2012)

Chavez is probably juiced up to the gills.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2012)

Why wouldn't I say it to his face? If he hit me I'd stab him, claim self-defense and then sue his estate for damages.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Almondsand (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah it's a brilliant video but Bradley still lost that fight.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2012)

It is not about showing Bradley in good light it is about showing the HBO staff's incompetence.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I know, I'm just saying he still lost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh look, the WBO thinks Manny and Bradley should have a rematch. This is a shocking result that no one saw coming.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 21, 2012)

Top Rank still checking which one would be more profitable.

Pacquiao Bradley II

or

Pacquiao Marquez IV


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh look, the WBO thinks Manny and Bradley should have a rematch. This is a shocking result that no one saw coming.



arum still wants an investigation


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 21, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> arum still wants an investigation



Arum is a fraudulent bitch


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2012)

And another boxer gets caught using illegal substances, Tarvers.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 23, 2012)

Ortiz is getting his ass beat


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 23, 2012)

DUMBASS ORTIZ DON'T FUCKING FIGHT WITH YOUR MOUTH OPEN. BASIC ASS RULE IDIOT.

..-____________-


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah Ortiz was wining by a round or two. He deff had the last round. But he punched with his mouth opened....and Lopez smashed his jaw.


Ortiz has a sloppy defense. He drops his guard so suddenly, on top of breathing through his mouth.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2012)

Ortiz is a clown. Good on Josesito for taking that win.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 24, 2012)

who does canelo fight now?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2012)

I was rooting for Josesito, kid got heart.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 24, 2012)

WBO ftw ~~~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2012)

lol The people 2 guys who scored against pacman must feel embarrassed .


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 24, 2012)

Ortiz lol.. dick head kept his mouth open which leaves your joint muscles exposed, he don't know how move effectively around the ring. He might as well quit boxing, everytime he is in the spot light he fails, he only prevailed one time. You see how quickly fame is gained and lost in this sport.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

This is why boxing fans piss me off, a fighter lost so he should retire. Get out of here with that. Don't even like Ortiz but the guy has been in some entertaining fights so if he wants to fight on so be it. The end of the day pay to watch fights not records.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 25, 2012)

man, that was rough for Ortiz. he couldn't close his mouth because his jaw got wrecked, apparently.



> lol The people 2 guys who scored against pacman must feel embarrassed .


I wonder if they'll ever get to work as judges in big fights again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2012)

ortiz doesn't even know basics, keep  ur hands up and close ur mouth, dude embarrasses himself most times he fights, he had potential but he's mostly just an under achiever.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 8, 2012)

Nonito stomps another dude. 

fight was so one sided the crowd was cheering more for the hot blonde round girl with the big tits than the fight itself.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought Donaire won it convincingly but it was competitive. Math put some good work in there


----------



## Fran (Jul 13, 2012)

haye vs chisora tomorrow evening, it'll be interesting to watch

like watching a wasp and a spider kill each other, as long as there's blood and drama, i don't care 

it's going to be a good fight i think


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

Rooting for Haye,

not a fan of both, but Chisora is a lunatic.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 13, 2012)

Federer has reminded me...

There was an interesting article where Andy Murray compared tennis players to boxers:

_'"I'd say Roger Federer would be like Sugar Ray Leonard, renowned for his style. Rafael Nadal would be like Manny Pacquiao; ferocious, powerful and relentless. Novak Djokovic would be like Roberto Duran; as tough and versatile as they come. I'll pick Floyd Mayweather for myself; he's my favourite boxer to watch."'_

Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/tennis/18698562


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

Floyd may his favorite boxer, but Murray is not comparable to him. 

Not sure whether I like being Ray Leonard, how does this old legend stack up to Pacquiao? Is he an achillesheel to him like Nadal is to me?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> Floyd may his favorite boxer, but Murray is not comparable to him.



I don't know much about tennis, but I had the same impression as you. If Murray emphasises defence in his style, then maybe that's why he made the comparison, though. 



> Not sure whether I like being Ray Leonard, how does this old legend stack up to Pacquiao? Is he an achillesheel to him like Nadal is to me?



Ray Leonard is usually considered to be one of the greatest, most complete fighters of all time. He had everything -- ring intelligence, speed, power, skill, conditioning, the ability to outbox an opponent or fight them on the inside, etc. I think he would beat Pac if they had fought in the same era. In terms of style, he was very fast, smooth and aesthetically appealing.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

If the two were to fight Sugar Ray Leonard would destroy Pacquiao. Ignoring the fact that Sugar Ray Leonard is a natural/big Welterweight whereas Pacquiao had to grow into that weight class, there's such a huge difference in the fighters abilities and Leonard has the build up ( Height reach) that would keep Pacquiao looking like a D class fighter until the ref throws in the towel. 

Anyway Haye took Chisora down, I felt kind of bad for him if I'm going to be honest. I'm not a major fan of the fighter but it is not nice seeing a Man's pride ripped to pieces in front of millions.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

Also Bob Arum came out in the open and admitted that he ducked Martinez ( regarding Chavez) because until the Lee fight he didn't believe his boy stood a chance. I'm not saying that he is doing the same with Pacquiao and Mayweather but I am saying that he is doing the same thing with Pacquiao and Mayweather with the crap about building a new stadium and Mayweather threatening Pacquiao's political career. It should also be noted that he said he ( Arum) was the chicken not Martinez so before people get their panties twisted about me hating on Pacquiao I'm not. Simply think Arum is a snake and that if Pacquiao was with GBP the two would have fought when it was competitive on paper.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 14, 2012)

anyone watching khan vs garcia?


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2012)

Any HBO Streams for Khan vs Garcia?


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 14, 2012)

oh shiiit khan!


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2012)

Ha! ahhahahahahahah


----------



## Caedus (Jul 14, 2012)

that was crazy!!


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 14, 2012)

this is fucking bullshit. wtf he stop that shit for??!!!


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2012)

I fucking told people, Khan at best has a questionable chin.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2012)

nadinkrah said:


> this is fucking bullshit. wtf he stop that shit for??!!!



Watchu mean bullshit, he should not have allowed it to go on the first time he got dropped.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 14, 2012)

nadinkrah said:


> this is fucking bullshit. wtf he stop that shit for??!!!


He wasnt responding well to Bayless telling him to walk toward him with his gloves out, did it twice. Thought it was a good stoppage


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2012)

On a limp  legs, he was on survival mode for that entire round. And Garcia was looking to smash his head in.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 14, 2012)

no more betting in boxing for a while. respect to Garcia


----------



## Early (Jul 14, 2012)

So many feels, a fellow puerto rican and philadelphian, undefeated, undisputed champ. Love him showing love to his heritage AND his city. Won because of he has a better chin, and a bigger heart.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2012)

This also goes to show, just how fucking skilled Eric Morales is.

A completely shot fighter, did far better than the young Olympian.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

Thought Khan was going to win the fight and when I saw the cut on Garcia's round I assumed he'd stop him by the 8th round but them boom, one hit on his chin. Not exactly surprised as even when he was winning I thought ''You want to fight Mayweather'', his technique in general left him unrefined and open to the left hook. If you know opponents strengths come with a better plan, should have watched Hopkin's fight with Trinidad to see a fighter take away an opponents left hook. 

Garcia's father disgusts me but full credit for Garcia. He won a champ against an faded legend and beat a young title holder to do things right. Hopefully he can move forward with his career. 


Lol at people who say boxing is dead.


Meyer Lansky said:


> This also goes to show, just how fucking skilled Eric Morales is.
> 
> A completely shot fighter, did far better than the young Olympian.


Well Morales is skilled but him doing better against Garcia was down to him being a tougher cookie to crumble. Khan was outboxing Garcia then got chopped down. ''Timber'' is what went through my mind when I saw him dropping. I'm actually shocked that Bayless let him continue but I suppose he averted any controversy.


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lol at people who say boxing is dead.
> 
> Well Morales is skilled but him doing better against Garcia was down to him being a tougher cookie to crumble. Khan was outboxing Garcia then got chopped down. ''Timber'' is what went through my mind when I saw him dropping. I'm actually shocked that Bayless let him continue but I suppose he averted any controversy.



For Eric to last as long as he did, is all skill due to skill.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

Meyer Lansky said:


> For Eric to last as long as he did, is all skill due to skill.


I don't exactly dispute what you're saying so maybe I should rephrase things. The thing that stood out in that fight wasn't Khan's lack of skill it was him getting chopped down when the first serious punch connected. If Khan his normal skill set and Morales toughness he wouldn't have been spanked so early on; if he had his regular chin and Morales skill he'd get sparked out when the first serious punch connects.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

I feel bad for Khan don't get me wrong but this image has me reeling.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2012)

khan got fucked up big time, i didn't expect that , thought the fight against paterson was a fluke, but kahn got laid out


----------



## Federer (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm just glad that Chisora lost, 5th round ko.

Haye is a much more skilled boxer and more fun to watch. Haye called out for Vitali, which is smart, since he lost against Wladimir. I was not really impressed with Vitali's performance against Chisora, he looked slow, maybe old age is catching him up.

If Haye can beat Vitali and take his title, he'll likely have a rematch against Wladimir, which will mean that the winner of that match will hold all the titles of the heavyweight division.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 15, 2012)

David Haye and CHisora are a disgrace, that match was nothing more than a big paycheck, and the ignorant dumbass british ate it up


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

It wasn't a bad fight, has nothing to do with the ignorant British media .


----------



## Pirao (Jul 15, 2012)

Khan is done. He has no brains.

Good win for Haye, but as long as Wlad is there holding the title he has nowhere to go in the HW division.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 15, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

Khan got his shit pushed in.

I'm happy.


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 15, 2012)

When it comes to an undefeated fighter from PHILADELPHIA, Khan should had not being worrying about Mayweather.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2012)

Philly fighters have sweet left hooks, Khan should have kept his right hand up and shot it the moment Garcia's hook touched it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2012)

Khan's chin is as marshmellow soft as I remembered it to be.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2012)

To be honest I'd say his chin is average, the shot he took would knock down and fuck with a lot of fighters. It is his defense more than anything.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I'd say his chin is average, the shot he took would knock down and fuck with a lot of fighters. It is his defense more than anything.



Agree, that was just a weird shot that Garcia threw without even looking  and caught Khan in the neck area.

The thing that pisses me the most about Khan is that he doesn't fucking learn and use his brain, he's a very talented boxer but a shit fighter, you would think that after the Peterson fight he would learn to not go looking for a fight inside but use his amazing hand speed and footwork to outmaneuver his opponent without risking too much, but no, even with Garcia having a cut above his eye he still wants to prove something by going right at him instead of working that cut and slowly taking control of the fight


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 16, 2012)

Even though Garcia wasn't looking at Khan, he knew what he was doing. From the very first round he was trying to land that counter left-hook, probably because he'd been watching the footage of the Prescott loss. He finally landed it in the third, and the fight was pretty much over after that. It was a deliberate, calculated move designed to exploit Khan's tendency to jump in throwing combinations, leaving himself unguarded. Other opponents have tried to do it in the past, but they usually had difficulty due to Khan's speed. 

I agree on the other point. Khan just doesn't have any ring intelligence, and he's too eager to go to war. Combine that with shaky punch resistance and poor defence, and you have the disaster that occurred in the Garcia fight. I'm not sure if he should stay with Roach -- he seems to have stopped improving, and his defence is as leaky as ever.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2012)

Khan should retire.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2012)

Khan is all speed, no brains. Floyd would've demolished him. Dunno where he goes from here, tbh.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 16, 2012)

He could definitely do with abit more discipline in his game (Donaire as well, to a lesser extent)...also needs to stop trying to throw uppercuts at a distance, leaves him ridiculously open. Pac can do it because he has a chin. I dunno, people are suggesting Manny Steward to coach him, but im not sure he wants to leave Roach. He's still relatively young and has room to learn, so maybe it is time for a change. I wouldnt mind seeing another fighter make a MAB-style transformation but I doubt thats going to happen, lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2012)

broner beat that ass last night, but the fighters were out of their weights, broner with the advantage.  not a good fight from the beginning.  he looks like he might be good later down the road


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got the DVD for the Khan fight (it's hard to come by proper videos when you live in a 3rd world country ) and I have to say, Khan is another Hatton in the making.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2012)

In what way? They're nothing alike; personality, career path, fighting style, fan base. Couldn't really find two fighters so different.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> In what way? They're nothing alike; personality, career path, fighting style, fan base. Couldn't really find two fighters so different.



Oh but they are.

Hatton and Khan were upcoming British fighters who finally got their limelight. Wrong training regimens and the stubborn refusal to change tactics brought about their knockouts. Time will only tell whether Khan will bounce back from this.

Similar.


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 24, 2012)

Khan has heart but nothing in between the ears..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 25, 2012)

Garcia & Broner


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 25, 2012)

Garcia-Morales II apparently on for Oct


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> Garcia-Morales II apparently on for Oct



my reaction:


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 27, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> Garcia-Morales II apparently on for Oct



NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOO!

Goldenboy was doing so well, now they are fucking up.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 27, 2012)

TBF though, there doesnt seem to be very many options atm for Garcia; Matthysee is occupied with Olusegun, Peterson looks like he's sitting stagnant until he can get a license, and a number of 140lbers are with Top Rank. Zab wouldve been an okay fight or maybe even Guzman, but I guess Morales is the most lucrative option


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2012)

He should have fought Zab Judah.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2012)

Really can't blame him for quitting that break is nasty.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 28, 2012)

Jesus, thats a clean break


----------



## sharpie (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone watching the Olympics?  Terrell Gausha with a miracle 2 knockdowns and TKO in the last 10 seconds of the third round.  Was down on points before those 2 knockdowns.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't consider that a miracle. He was only 1 point down and was turning up the heat in the last round. With the single knockdown alone he would have won on points I think.


----------



## Kid (Aug 6, 2012)

So David Haye is going to fight for Charity against Tom Hardy


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2012)

his punishment must be more severe.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

This is a good week for boxing. Ward v Dawson, I'll be rooting for Dawson in this fight as I'm not a fan of boxers using their superior bargaining position to drain opponents. 

Chavez v Martinez on the 16th, don't know who I want to win that fight.


----------



## Kid (Sep 4, 2012)

When is the fight between Haye and Hardy


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah this will be a good month for bozing... starting this satyurday, who's everyone picking? I like Ward since he will definitely bring more viewers to boxing


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 4, 2012)

This is definitely a good month for boxing. Who you guys picking in the fight that's happening this Saturday? I'm favoring Ward as he can attract more viewers to the sport of boxing. Chad Dawson does not seem to have much character or at least something in my opinion worthy of respect. Martinez vs Chavez jr... lord this will be the best fight this month. Due to the fact that both men have something to prove, you can tell how each man look at eachother and speak with such disrespect to eachother. It only leaves a good match up because I know Martinez is going to go hard to knock this guy out, which Chavez knows to with inviting him to hit the "hardest" chin. Can't wait, honestly ethier man will be sent in to super star status and will fight Mayweather..


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

Martinez looked at Chavez with such contempt, for those of you that didn't see here.


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 4, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Martinez looked at Chavez with such contempt, for those of you that didn't see here.


----------



## Fran (Sep 9, 2012)

klirschko destroys undefeated charr

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdHNzsYMSMc[/YOUTUBE]

4th round tko


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, Dawson got worked pretty good by Ward.

Vitali can box until he's 50 with the cupcakes in the heavyweight division these days.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw someone refer to Vitali as the "real life Ivan Drago" today. RIP heavyweight boxing. 

Ward/Dawson was pretty good. Anyone catch Matthysse/Ajose? That was also pretty good, as well.


----------



## Kid (Sep 9, 2012)

Vitali fucked charr


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 10, 2012)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I saw someone refer to Vitali as the "real life Ivan Drago" today. RIP heavyweight boxing.
> 
> Ward/Dawson was pretty good. Anyone catch Matthysse/Ajose? That was also pretty good, as well.



What anime is that in your signature..

And yeah if he the Ivan drago we need to find a Rocky.

Also I knew ward will win I just need to see him fight Andre dirrell.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 10, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> What anime is that in your signature..
> 
> And yeah if he the Ivan drago we need to find a Rocky.
> 
> Also I knew ward will win I just need to see him fight Andre dirrell.



It's Jason Ozuma from Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Fran (Sep 11, 2012)

Tyson Fury, David Haye (lol), Alexander Povetkin, Robert Helenius

These 4 are the only fights I'd bother watching if the Klitschkos fight again. I like them both but I have _zero_ interest in watching them pound outmatched and unworthy opponents.

Hey - what happens if Klitschko vacates his belt?
Who does it go to, and does Wlad get to immediately fight for it?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 11, 2012)

Sucks for the Klitschkos. They're gonna be looked back on as the best in an era when the HW boxing was at it's lowest state in history.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2012)

The lack of hunger in that division is mind boggling. Stardom is essentially waiting for the next person to take the division by storm yet half the fuckers in that division can't be bothered to stay well conditioned. It is why despite his faults in the ring I have a modicum of respect for David Haye, he actually looks like an athlete.


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah half of the heavyweights these days look like cruiserweights who got there by eating deep fried mars bars.

wish someone interesting would turn up


in the mean time: MARTINEZ VS CHAVEZ

my body is ready


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 13, 2012)

Chavez vs Martinez is such a critical match up in the sport that it will be a thick feeling of butterflies the day of the weigh in for most pugilistic fans. Chavez was correct in calling out Canelo (who will be fighting the same day) because he is not defending his title against a legitimate 154 pounder. Martinez seems to have convinced himself that its do or die to knock out  Chavez. I believe he believes he will progress to #1 pound for pound and that beating a famous name Chavez by knockout will put him in the discussion. Just being in the discussion willl make fans put Floyd on notice, of whom everyone wants to fight but needs some fame to do so.


----------



## Kid (Sep 13, 2012)

Is Mayweather vs Pac-man gonna happen or what?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2012)

lol no never

Pacquiao is gonna be fighting Marquez in December


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

Pac and Marquez are going to end up fighting each other once a year until retirement.


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I watched Jesse Vargaz fight tonight in between the packers bears games, and he looked good but it seems like he was exerting too much for someone that has no punching power and seems to lack less stamina than him.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 14, 2012)

Of course Chavez/Martinez is on the same night as Canelo/Lopez.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2012)

If Lopez actually beats Canelo...oh man.


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 14, 2012)

I think it will show Lopez as an actual threat and the new Manny Pacquiao.. destroying careers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2012)

No, I mean if Canelo loses, Golden Boy Promotions is screwed. He's supposed to be their next big star.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 14, 2012)

Canelo is gonna rough him up.


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 14, 2012)

I mean they can work with Lopez, he is not particularly that much older than Canelo, but you right Canelo is extremely popular and recognizable.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 14, 2012)

Not going to lie I hope Sergio not only loses but Jr just ANNIHILATES him.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope not. I think Sergio is way more exciting. Chavez, to me, is just a not as good version of his father.

IDK, I think Sergio is gonna beat him late in the fight. He's got way more power than Chavez, I mean his KO over Williams was just scary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2012)

Sergio is gonna dissect that pampered richboy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 15, 2012)

I never liked Chavez Sr and I don't like Jr much, either. Only so many gifted fights and dirty tactics I can take. I love Mexican boxers but to be completely honest so many of them tend to throw low blows.


----------



## Id (Sep 15, 2012)

Canelo under cards.
Maidana, and Ponce de Leon... fuck yes. Those peeps deliver fireworks. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Lopez actually beats Canelo...oh man.



And if Jr wins.

Chavez calls him out, and Lopez climbs yet another weight class.


----------



## Kid (Sep 15, 2012)

Can somebody tell me why the fight between Pac-man and Mayweather never will happen?

Just because pacman wants 50/50 and Mayweather doesn't want that...?

That fucking fight must happen.

Fuck.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 15, 2012)

At this point I've lost track of all the excuses from both camps concerning the fight. I'm not sure if I even care anymore -- both Pac and Floyd are now visibly past their prime. (The ideal time for the fight was early 2010.)


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I agree Mayweather and Pac need to fuckking fight


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2012)

Sergio gonna spank Jr. I hope Sergio takes him to school all night and then puts his ass to sleep.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 15, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Can somebody tell me why the fight between Pac-man and Mayweather never will happen?
> 
> Just because pacman wants 50/50 and Mayweather doesn't want that...?
> 
> ...



Mayweather doesnt want to risk his undefeated title...though as I said, if it didnt happen in 2011 or 2012 it aint ever happening...but more importantly no one will give a shit post-2012. 

If a fight does occur post-2012 it will mainly be a frustrating curiosity to those who see it, rather than the anticipated best-of-the-best, legendary match everyone wanted it to be...


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 15, 2012)

Heard Canelo TKOD.

Meanwhile Chavez...


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Caedus (Sep 16, 2012)

that might have been one of the most craziest rounds I've ever seen...

god damn was I puling for Chavez. Martinez was too fast but damn that 12th was incredible.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 16, 2012)

wow Chavez!!!! holy fuck


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought Chavez was gonna get the KO in the 12th. Wonder if there will be a rematch. 

Alverez was simply too overpowering. Had 3 body punches to Lopez that led to knockdowns. Lopez showed a lot of heart though.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 16, 2012)

Amazing fucking fight. Martinez schooled the kid, that 12th round was nuts! Martinez got careless, he predicted he would destroy Jr. which he did but he wanted that KO in the end as the icing. In a rematch I see Martinez ending it early, he knows he out classes Jr. if he pressed him in the earlier rounds he could have KOed or possibly TKOed Chavez.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2012)

Canelo was too big for Lopez. None of Joselito 's punches hurt him at all. Chavez was lazy as hell for most of the rounds. Martinez threw like 500+ more punches. Almost pulled it out in the 12th though...great finish.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 16, 2012)

motherfuck- I missed the fights.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 16, 2012)

I know I'm premature in saying this, but I believe Canelo is gonna be the next Chavez. I mean the guy is 22 and already he's 41-0-1. I'd like to see him against Kirkland, Lara, Cotto maybe.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2012)

Cotto will fuck Canelo up.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 16, 2012)

I think if Cotto beats Trout and Canelo beats whoever he faces next they should fight.


----------



## Id (Sep 17, 2012)

Canelo will hand Cotto his retirement.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2012)

Chavez Jr tested positive for Weed. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2012)

manny said he would agree to a 55-45 split againts mayweather


----------



## Fran (Oct 3, 2012)

REST IN PEACE *Corrie Sanders*. 
You probably (or probably don't) know him as the guy who upset Wladimir nearly a decade ago.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-19751397
shot dead.


----------



## Fran (Oct 9, 2012)

Ricky Hatton is making a comeback 
Link removed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

Ricky Fatton should just stay retired and not get brain-damaged even more.


----------



## Id (Oct 14, 2012)

Jose Benavidez vs Pavel Miranda
My fears of Jose having a questionable jaw came true. Fucker got rocked in the 8th round. He survived. Goes on to win the match, but I am concerned with his lazy habits in the ring. 

High right hand was not there, he relaid entirely on the his jab.
Than he just pot shotted for the last 3 rounds. 
His crisp jabs? not there. 
To much confidence maybe? because he sure drops his guard after every jab.

I don't know. For a top prospect, he has much to work on.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2012)

Morales has been a naughty boy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2012)

Damn, what a left hook by Garcia to end that fight.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 21, 2012)

He knocked him the fuck out. Knew that Morales was going to get fucked up, the fight shouldn't have been made but he had his rematch clause and bills to pay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2012)

Morales should hang them up. Then again, he should've hung them up about three fights ago.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 24, 2012)

*Do you think Floyd Patterson is underrated?*

Floyd Patterson is like my favourite all-time  boxer next to Muhammad Ali, but I think that he recieves a lot of flack for the two fights with Sonny Liston. But if you look at his entire career besides those two fights, I believe you can call him an All-Time top 10 heavyweight. What do you think?



P.S. If you don't know who Floyd Patterson is then your not a true boxing fan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't rate a man that got demolished by Liston like that TWICE all that highly. 

Heck, Johnasson knocked him down SEVEN times in three rounds.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 24, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't rate a man that got demolished by Liston like that TWICE all that highly.
> 
> Heck, Johnasson knocked him down SEVEN times in three rounds.



Well you know the ref should have stopped the Ingemar Johanson fight, Patterson just got popped the right way and never recovered. And look what happened in Pattersons return match with Johanson though he dominated him and beat him with the signature Gazelle punch haha

I can't really say anything about the Liston fights. Sonny Liston was very powerful you know that, thats why I wish he didn't like drop out of the Heavyweight title picture after the two Ali fights. He probabbly would have beaten some of the good heavyweights of the time, such as George Chuvalo, Jerry Quarry, Mac Foster, Buster Mathis, Ken Norton, Joe Bugner, even Earnie Shavers..etc. list goes on an on because Liston had raw power in his hands. He was like a prototype George Foreman almost


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 25, 2012)

Rest in peace Emanuel Steward. Sad news.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2012)

Sad news indeed, I knew that he was ill but assumed he would pull through it. Hope rests in peace and I hope his family is given support and privacy through their difficult times.


----------



## Almondsand (Oct 26, 2012)

R.I.P Emmanuel Steward...

A true legend


----------



## Fran (Oct 27, 2012)

RIP Emmanuel Steward


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 3, 2012)

"tear this up when you finish reading"


----------



## Almondsand (Nov 3, 2012)

Mayweather posted that on his page so it must be true lol.

You can tell by that chicken scratch, that guy is not particularly smart.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah they tried pulling a fast one on him. At the moment 50 cent and Mayweather are actually ''beefin'' I don't really know how much of it is legit but they've both made some pretty low comments.


----------



## Kid (Nov 3, 2012)

RIP Emanuel Steward

I know i'm kinda late lol but he was a great coach.


----------



## Almondsand (Nov 3, 2012)

I wonder how Wladimir will look without steward in his corner, he may be fine because he's a pretty smart guy. Hopefully he is not unfocus because of the recent news as it may effect him emotionally or familiarity of his routine may be off with a new trainer. I will be watching his fight this month.

I never really like 50 cent and I always felt he was a big snake.. I knew he had a motive seeing how much money Floyd was making when his career in music seem to be nonexistent. 50 cent showed his true intentions when Floyd went away, I bet even fucked Floyd's gold digger.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2012)

I want floyd and pacman to fight already, boxing isn't what it used to be.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 4, 2012)

Mayweather's Net Worth: 115 million 

50 Cent Net Worth:110 million.

50 Cent actually has endorsements and Floyd has none. 50 beat Floyd's ass before Wrestlemania. What a snake 

Floyd would still beat Pacman.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2012)

To be honest I don't actually care about the fight any more. I've always believed that Mayweather would beat Pacquiao's ass seven ways to Sunday the only appeal was seeing the look on the fans face who placed Pacquiao on his undeserved pedestal. 

Now that Pacquiao is far removed from his prime it'll be impossible to shatter the fans image. As a result I'm much more interested in seeing a fight that would actually be a challenge for Mayweather for example a fight with Martinez at 160lbs. I feel that Mayweather would lose but if he won I'd put him in the same ball park as Roberto Duran.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm more interested in seeing 60 year old Duran vs Mayweather than I am of Pac/Mayweather.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I don't actually care about the fight any more. I've always believed that Mayweather would beat Pacquiao's ass seven ways to Sunday the only appeal was seeing the look on the fans face who placed Pacquiao on his undeserved pedestal.
> 
> Now that Pacquiao is far removed from his prime it'll be impossible to shatter the fans image. As a result I'm much more interested in seeing a fight that would actually be a challenge for Mayweather for example a fight with Martinez at 160lbs. I feel that Mayweather would lose but if he won I'd put him in the same ball park as Roberto Duran.




Floyd will duck Sergio just like he's ducking Pac. There is absolutely no reason why May and Pac shouldn't fight. If Mayweather is all about the money, like he claims, he needs to get that fight to happen. If Pacquiao is such an easy win for May, even more reason to make the fight, easy money beating someone he can mop the floor with. Mayweather is bitch made though, he has the heart of a coward. Pac agrees to everything and the dude still don't want the fight, keeps putting road blocks in the way.

Putting Mayweather in the same ballpark as Duran, is fucking insulting, even if he were to beat Martinez, should they fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WF2JtBhYE4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Floyd will duck Sergio just like he's ducking Pac. There is absolutely no reason why May and Pac shouldn't fight. If Mayweather is all about the money, like he claims, he needs to get that fight to happen. If Pacquiao is such an easy win for May, even more reason to make the fight, easy money beating someone he can mop the floor with. Mayweather is bitch made though, he has the heart of a coward. Pac agrees to everything and the dude still don't want the fight, keeps putting road blocks in the way.
> 
> Putting Mayweather in the same ballpark as Duran, is fucking insulting, even if he were to beat Martinez, should they fight.



You can't duck a fighter 2 divisions higher than you and I'm not getting into the who's ducking who argument. I don't really know where you get off calling a professional boxer 'bitch made', aside from talking a tough game on the internet what have you accomplished in life? 

Putting Mayweather in the same ballpark as Duran if he beat Martinez wouldn't be a 'fucking insult', either your exceptional hatred towards Mayweather makes you overlook the fact that he is one of the best at 130lb or you're viewing the past through rose tinted glasses.

People like you are the only reason I want to see Mayweather fight Pacquiao. Contrary to my posts in this thread I actually like Manny Pacquiao and for the most part I wouldn't want to see him humiliated in the ring but when individuals like you come around who are in need of a serious reality check.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You can't duck a fighter 2 divisions higher than you and I'm not getting into the who's ducking who argument. I don't really know where you get off calling a professional boxer 'bitch made', aside from talking a tough game on the internet what have you accomplished in life?
> 
> Putting Mayweather in the same ballpark as Duran if he beat Martinez wouldn't be a 'fucking insult', either your exceptional hatred towards Mayweather makes you overlook the fact that he is one of the best at 130lb or you're viewing the past through rose tinted glasses.
> 
> People like you are the only reason I want to see Mayweather fight Pacquiao. Contrary to my posts in this thread I actually like Manny Pacquiao and for the most part I wouldn't want to see him humiliated in the ring but when individuals like you come around who are in need of a serious reality check.




It's exactly why I want to see the fucking fight, too see either Manny or Mayweather lose. What the fuck is the point of boxing if the two "greatest" fighters don't fight each other? I don't really see what reality check I'll be cashing in, I just want to see the best two fighters fight already. From the outside looking in though, I see one guy stalling and the other giving in to all demands.

So what the fuck Gunners? Why does your boy keep playing bitch games? If Manny is such a cake walk for ol' boy, why not beat the shit out of him and get paid?

As far as my accomplishments go... I don't see how that's relevant. But here you go.

I graduated from one of the toughest schools in Miami.

Miami Jackson Sr. High
Joined the ARMY, Delta Company
After the ARMY I went back to school and got a degree in Audio Engineering.
Now, I'm a business owner. I own a small business, a "kids hair salon". I'm thriving and creating jobs in a tough economy.

What's up?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2012)

> It's exactly why I want to see the fucking fight, too see either Manny or Mayweather lose. *What the fuck is the point of boxing if the two "greatest" fighters don't fight each other?* I don't really see what reality check I'll be cashing in, I just want to see the best two fighters fight already. From the outside looking in though, I see one guy stalling and the other giving in to all demands.


Your question is stupid, boxing is bigger than the two best fighters of any given era. It is nice when they step into the ring and find out who is number one but at the end of the day the show goes on if they don't. 

You're looking at the situation with bias eyes. I'm not going to lie and say that some of Mayweather's demands were not stupid ( 40 million no slice of the ppv revenue) but at the same time people on Pacquiao's team were not interested in negotiating a fight. There was a need to build a new stadium, the fight had to take place in June because Pacquiao had a cut over his eye, Bob Arum was concerned about Pacquiao's political career, list really goes on. 

Only seeing the bullshit on Mayweather's end then ignoring everything that's come from Pacquiao's camp is the height of double standards. 



> So what the fuck Gunners? Why does your boy keep playing bitch games? If Manny is such a cake walk for ol' boy, why not beat the shit out of him and get paid?


He's not my boy and read the above. Neither side is interested in doing business with one another. Why I don't know, I'm not a fly on the wall, I can only speculate. 


> As far as my accomplishments go... I don't see how that's relevant. But here you go.
> 
> I graduated from one of the toughest schools in Miami.
> 
> ...


Am I supposed to be impressed? I asked you about your accomplishments because too many weak people get in the habit of calling braver people than themselves bitch made. Nothing you have said indicates you are a particularly strong or brave individual.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed? I asked you about your accomplishments because too many weak people get in the habit of calling braver people than themselves bitch made. Nothing you have said indicates you are a particularly strong or brave individual.




I didn't post those to impress, I posted cause you asked, so, I obliged. As far as my strength and bravery are concerned, I'm not in the habit of trying to prove said attributes on the internet. 

I am in the habit of calling a bitch a bitch, if that's how I see it. Mayweather is looking like a bitch, so I call it, like I see it. As far as Pacquiao is concerned, the guy isn't as out there, or as boisterous as Mayweather. Mayweather talks a lot of shit and when motherfuckers talk a lot of shit, I want to see them do something, not just flap their shit slinger.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

Pacman and floyd just need to fight,  stop with the excuses floyd


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 9, 2012)

:WOW  :WOW  :WOW


----------



## Kid (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone seen Klitschko yesterday?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2012)

That Klitschko fight was tougher than his usual tomato can wins, but still pretty easy.


----------



## Kid (Nov 11, 2012)

lol Yeah.

I thought Wach would go KO tho...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2012)

Hector Camacho was shot in the face and in the neck, I think he is dead. If that's the case I hope he rests in peace.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2012)

hes not dead, on life support currently


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 21, 2012)

Camacho's family is deciding if they should take him off life support. R.I.P Camacho


----------



## Hadler (Nov 22, 2012)

Camacho is brain dead and gone  

R.I.P the fastest hands to ever grace the sport and one funny man


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 24, 2012)

I feel sorry for Hatton. His post fight interview was really sad. Hope he retires now, because he shouldn't keep taking this punishment.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2012)

I have zero sympathy for him. His father tried convincing him not to enter the ring again, it led to him getting into a public brawl with his old Man. People need to learn when to just enjoy their millions, fighters also need to learn the requirements of the sport. 

You can't be coked up for years, drink heavily, balloon up in weight and then decide to fight world ranked opponent.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 24, 2012)

Very dumb move by Hatton, why did he come out of retirement after 3 years and fight a world ranked opponent like Senchenko, who was still world champ a few months ago? 

Why couldnt he do what most guys who come back do? Namely, fight a couple of domestic stiffs first, get rid of the ring rust, then work your way back up to world level. 

Not everyone can be like Big bro Klitschko, who destroyed the WBC champ after a 4 year layoff!

If Hatton fought a tomato can and had problems, at least he'd know to call it a day and still be able to go out on a win, not in tears like he did.



On another sad note, Camacho is now officially dead. R.I.P


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2012)

Ricky Fatton asked for it. It was pretty predictable that he'd get waxed.

RIP Macho. You were one of the best.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 25, 2012)

Since nobody else is mentioning

Andre Berto got his ass kicked by massive underdog Robert ?Ghost? Guerrero in one of the major upsets of the year. Berto, a natural welterweight unlike Guerrero who just moved up in weight, was supposed to steamroll Guerrero with superior speed and power. It turned out the smaller man utterly manhandled Berto, outboxed him on the outside and outbullied him on the inside to win UD, Berto got knocked down twice early and ended up looking like a black asian



Berto a huge dissapointment. Can't fight on the inside, terrible footwork, bad defense, bad stamina, subpar chin, and a stupid gameplan, what the hell was he trying to do with that shitty version of the shoulder roll, against a freaking southpaw to boot? Guerrero couldn't miss with the overhand left down the pipe, his clinching and arm holding tactics failed miserably and backfired too  

Guerrero now a potential candidate to fight Mayweather?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2012)

the ref was shit, the second knockdown on berto should have been stopped b4 it happened, the ref could see bertos head was being held and punched.

and the ref even let berto get hit like 4 times after the fight was over.  the fuck was that. 

better ref and the fight would have been more even and better.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 25, 2012)

Funny how Berto moved the fight to the center of the ring in the middle of round 12, started scoring, and then got pushed right back up to the ropes and started getting blasted again.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 25, 2012)

It was a really messy fight, with both guys employing tactics more worthy of a street brawl than a boxing match, at times it turned into an ugly clinch fest but the amount of drama made it worth watching. Other refs would have been breakin it up every second but that ref decided to let it go

The outcome would have been the same regardless of the referee, Berto clearly didn't have a Plan B when his Plan A (Hit weaker dude from lower weight class until he falls over) didn't work. He was expecting to hurt Guerrero badly with his power and it just didn't happen. He (like most of the boxing world) grossly underestimated Guerrero's toughness, resolve and power, plain and simple. 

Guerrero on the other hand fought a smart fight. Berto is a wild clubber with poor technique, if you don't give him enough room to get his shots off and keep him on his back foot you're safe from his wild punches. Berto can't fight or protect himself on the inside (huge hole in his game). The only punch he could land was the uppercut but Guerrero was able to take it. The rest was just being a better, overall more skilled fighter than Berto.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome fight by Trout! This was also a big step up in competition for him. Ths judges margins were a little far but it's alright. Trout vs. Canelo anyone?



Side Note: Cotto is a sore loser, I lost some respect for him tonight


----------



## Hadler (Dec 2, 2012)

Cotto got exposed today, first time he fights a genuine, in shape super middle and got his ass thoroughly handed to him. Cotto has no business at 154lbs, he's too small and too shot. 

Just because he beat one legged Yuri Foreman, shot ancient Mayorga, and one eyed Margarito at a catchweight, and made Mayweather's (who is also too small for 154lbs) nose bleed, doesn't mean Cotto can compete with the true top fighters of the division like Trout

Now I have no doubt that Canelo would have sent the current version of Cotto back to puerto rico on a stretcher. Too bad the ?curse of the Canelo? struck again today and now we wont see the match





TheGreatOne said:


> Awesome fight by Trout! This was also a big step up in competition for him. Ths judges margins were a little far but it's alright. Trout vs. Canelo anyone?


That's the fight to make at 154lbs, 50-50 imo. Canelo is only interested in big money matches though, it could happen only if he doesn't get Mayweather


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2012)

'Curse of Canelo'- someone has been lurking boxingscene?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2012)

it's a pretty hilarious theory


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2012)

Canelo will spend the rest of his life watching as every lucrative fight he can ever be considered for goes down the drain by major upset.

Floyd should never scheduled Canelo as a future opponent. He'll end up getting waxed by a random journeyman in a tune-up fight.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

*FIGHT NIGHT!!!!!*

Couldn't fucking help it, had to pay for this, shit is gonna go down!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

inb4 Arum-paid for draw resulting in a 5th fight.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 Arum-paid for draw resulting in a 5th fight.







I'm hyped to see Gamboa, haven't seen him fight in a minute, I hope he comes out and impresses.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Fortuna vs Hyland, undercard... very entertaining.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Hyland should have put in more work if he wanted that fight, too bad homes. Fortuna took it easy, one to watch right there, needs to work on conditioning though.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Gesta vs Vazquez. A Phillipino vs a Mexican... where have I seen that before?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Vazquez... is no Marquez, the dude is a runner, Gesta just isn't experienced enough to cut the ring and catch his bitch ass.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Ugh, fuck this fight, let's get to Gamboa and the main event already.


----------



## warp drive (Dec 8, 2012)

I love boxing and everything but God FUCKEN DAMM IT, PPV costs a leg and an arm. 
Hope Marquez wins.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Manny Pac interviewed Larry Merchant... yeah Pac interviewed Larry Merchant, the dude is more than relaxed.  I don't get how anyone can hate Manny.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

FINALLY! Shit fight.

Gamboa time, this is what I've been waiting for!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

The Mexicans watching this on big screen behind my place are gonna be salty as fuck if Pac wins this one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

This 50 Cent thing makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 8, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

It was pretty shit, the audio was horrible, you couldn't even hear the beat and his mic was way to high. The audio engineer needs firing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

This dude looks like Manny's little brother.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Dat Gamboa! That hand speed is nuts!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone know where I can stream this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

Farenas landing some good shots. This is a good fight.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Very good fight, Farenas is decent fighter. Gamboa is outclassing him but is being careless with the shots he's taking.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Gamboa either is getting tired or took a breather in the 5th round. Shouldn't have taken so many months off homie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

Farenas with that full crouch bob-and-weave


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Gamboa dodges some of those haymakers so effortlessly. Don't get caught though, or it's lights out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

Fat Magic and Metta


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

OMG, that was awesome. Farenas is great.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

HAhaha! Gamboa gotdamnit, you got caught.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

Farenas is a pretty entertaining fighter. Throws a lot of punches, shows toughness. I wouldn't mind watching more of his fights.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 8, 2012)

Gamboa has all the skills... just needs to be a little smarter, just a little more mature.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2012)

The arms down stance just reminds me of Prince Naseem and that dude used to annoy me.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The arms down stance just reminds me of Prince Naseem and that dude used to annoy me.




The difference is, Prince Naseem used to put his face all up in the other fighters face, wink, stick his tongue out, blow kisses and do all this stupid shit. Gamboa, only has one expression: serious. Gamboa doesn't smile, even when he hit the canvas, he had the same facial expression.


In a way, he kind'a looks bored sometimes, his style is entertaining, I root for him cause his skills are phenomenal but he also puts himself in too many dangerous situations. There's always that factor that he could get knocked the fuck out but that's always exciting.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never seen Farenas before, but I liked what I saw there. Tough and persistent. Not a fan of Gamboa -- he has an arrogant swagger in the ring, but it doesn't look that good when you're getting knocked down like that. He has talent, but he needs to be more defensively aware. Less prancing around the ring showing off would also be nice.


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 9, 2012)

bout time. PAc better fucking win. If he loses fuck mayweather fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Manny gives no fucks about his national anthem.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

I hate every anthem, fuck'em, let's get this fight started!


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 9, 2012)

both going for KOS. LETS GO PAC!


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy fuck, I'm hyped like a friend!!!!


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope Marquez looses so all these Mexicans go home crying.  Manny, c'mon, troll these bitches!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

@ crazy Pacquiao fan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Marquez is obviously on roids, too.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2012)

Cmo.C'mon manny, knoock that mexican out!


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

First Round... Pacquiao


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope Marquez wins so my neighbor gives me free tacos again


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

2nd round... Pac


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Marquez bogged down by all the water weight from his PEDs.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh shit!!! The Peds are working!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn, that punch was clean.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2012)

Wooooooooo free tacos are a coming


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow. How the hell?


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 9, 2012)

roid punch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Marquez confirmed for all the roids in the universe.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

3rd round... Pac... is what the judges will score it. 


Marquez 3rd round, tie game.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Close round... hard to call, I'mma give it to Marquez.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2012)

Marquez 4th the first two was just warm up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

I got Pac with the 4th.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Marquez gets stunned and touches the canvas!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

The roids are wearing off?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahaha who is that commentator saying Marquez is hurt bad x2 I LOLd


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Pac takes the 5th!!! Amazing round!


----------



## Newbologist (Dec 9, 2012)

what a round!


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow. This fight's great.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't expect any of this. Crazy.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2012)

Marquez needs more roids.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow! What a KO.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

I need to see that replay. Did Pac stop cause of the bell? and Marquez just kept fighting... holy shit. Amazing.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2012)

Cot damn, holy shit.

inb4 doping jokes


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful shot. Pac was too aggressive at the end, he could have chilled till the bell. Ah well, that's how it is, this is boxing motherfuckers!!!!


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 9, 2012)

sigh. there goes the fucking mayweather fight!!! fuck fuck fuck fuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

..............................

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Newbologist (Dec 9, 2012)

holy shit what an ending


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

This is what happens when you don't have drug testing for a fight.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2012)

Time to retire.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

They're already drawing up papers for a fifth fight.


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

The King is dead. Long live the king.


So happy for Marquez, Im a puerto rican, but i respect the hell out of that man. He has been robbed continually agaist Pacman and he knew he'd have to finish him. And he has. Manny is finished. He was great, a great fighter, but not a great boxer and the reason why he struggled against Marquez. 

The p4p discussion is over for the filipino


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> Time to retire.




Why? Anyone can get caught with a shot like that. Up to that point, Pac was on his way to destroying and possibly KOing Marquez.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

87 shots to the head. Damn. Marquez was gonna die if he didn't get that KO.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2012)

It's over. His on the declined. He will just tarnished his legacy and create more health problems for him. That is not a good KO especially in this time of his career.


----------



## Fran (Dec 9, 2012)

RIP Manny Pacquiao. I don't think we'll ever see him in the ring again.

What an INCREDIBLE counter.


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

Freddy Roach will never train anyone again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Who's that bitch yelling in the background? 

"GET OUT OF MY SHOT!"


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 9, 2012)

Jesus man I thought Pac like...died. The way he fell and was laying on the floor just added to the brutality of that sensational knockout by Marquez. I was sure Pac was gonna win the way the fight was going. Wow


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2012)

finally marquez got him i won 40 bucks which is nice


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 9, 2012)

GIF FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Roy Jones having terrible flashbacks of the Tarver fight.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 9, 2012)

looks comfy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Lampley's hipster glasses disgust me.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Freddie Roach never gonna coach?  Pac is washed up? 


Stupid people, say stupid things, especially when they don't know shit. That's boxing, you get caught, you fight dangerous fighters, you take chances, you win, you lose.


Mayweather must be happy as fuck right now, he won't need to duck anymore.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2012)

End of pacman.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Floyd has nothing to laugh about. He didn't even want to get in the ring with Pac. Marquez fought Pac four times.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Mayweather gonna announce his retirement tomorrow.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 9, 2012)

**


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow that was a brutal punch to the face


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2012)

Megafight is dead. Well, it was long dead to begin with.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 9, 2012)

Seriously though, Floyd is probably doing backflips in his house right now , damn pacman, i was rooting for you too


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2012)

As a Mexican i am happy for Marquez


----------



## Fran (Dec 9, 2012)

Breaks my heart to see Pacquiao broken and lifeless like that


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 9, 2012)

walked right into it..what a dumbassssss


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2012)

Filipinos on my FB going on rants and chit, typing out long ass analyses like they're experts .


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 9, 2012)

and to think manny was beating the living hell out of marquez, and then BAM

sucks for manny, but then again the moment he was pissing blood due to a fight he should have retired by then


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

This is the sort of thing that makes boxing exciting. One punch can change everything. Unlike that Vasquez shit earlier in the night.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 9, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Filipinos on my FB going on rants and chit, typing out long ass analyses like they're experts .



a lot of people here lost a loooooot of money


----------



## Fran (Dec 9, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> walked right into it..what a dumbassssss




SHORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYUKEN


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

A shoryuken is an uppercut.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 9, 2012)

that was not a shoryuken, that was a R U OKAY BUSTAH WOLF


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A shoryuken is an uppercut.



Lmao why'd he even reference Street Fighter


----------



## Hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Gotta say, I did not expect that to happen.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 9, 2012)

What a night. The past several weeks were phenomenal in terms of main event fights...hopefully next week the streak continues.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't believe how Pacquiao got knocked out. I thought Marquez killed him.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2012)

nice couple of weeks first Austin Trout who is from the same town i live in New Mexico now this.


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

Im mutual concerning Mayweather. But he is now #1 without a doubt. He would have probably dealt worse punishment to Manny. He and Manny both called for some BS  stipulations. But Mayweather is the best counter puncher out there, with Broner closing in. He defeated Marquez more convincingly than Manny could ever claim. 

I hope the filipinos hang around, they can still hang there hat on Nonito. And they make a ruckus just as good as the latinos do.



TRI05 said:


> walked right into it..what a dumbassssss



Thats counterpunching, you let the guy come to you.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> and to think manny was beating the living hell out of marquez, and then BAM
> 
> sucks for manny, *but then again the moment he was pissing blood due to a fight he should have retired by then*





So, after his first fight? 

Maybe boxing shouldn't exist. Peeing blood is as normal for a boxer as breathing. Get the fuck outta here bro.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2012)

I want to see Mayweather fight Martinez @ 160, doubt it happens though.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Early said:


> Im mutual concerning Mayweather. But he is now #1 without a doubt. He would have probably dealt worse punishment to Manny. He and Manny both called for some BS  stipulations. But Mayweather is the best counter puncher out there, with Broner closing in. He defeated Marquez more convincingly than Manny could ever claim.
> 
> I hope the filipinos hang around, they can still hang there hat on Nonito. And they make a ruckus just as good as the latinos do.
> 
> ...





Hmm, Mayweather also came in, heavier against Marquez and was naturally bigger. (even got penalized for the extra weight) Marquez was coming up and wasn't even used to the extra weight.

May might be a better counter puncher but he doesn't have the same power. If May wins, it's by decision not by KO.

Don't overlook the fact that this was a 4th fight, these guys know each other really fucking well. It's one thing to watch another fighter, it's a whole other thing to actually fight him. Don't just look at the KO, look at what was happening before, Manny was starting to dominate. Manny got careless, he even said it himself in the post fight interview, Marquez needed that KO or else he was in for a brutal ass kicking.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 9, 2012)

Sotei said:


> So, after his first fight?
> 
> Maybe boxing shouldn't exist. Peeing blood is as normal for a boxer as breathing. Get the fuck outta here bro.



What? I thought he pee'd blood when he fought margarito, and not before

oh well


----------



## Ae (Dec 9, 2012)

Can we just all accept that Mayweather is better now?


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

Freddy Roach's big 3 all lost in 2013. I feel bad for him, he actually admitted that hes wondering if he has lost his touch on one of the 24/7 episodes.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> What? I thought he pee'd blood when he fought margarito, and not before
> 
> oh well




If you're a boxer, you're gonna pee blood, it's normal. Get hit with a nasty low blow= pee blood. Get hit with a nasty kidney shot = pee blood. Get hit with a brutal body shot and take multiple body shots = pee blood. It's very much a part of boxing, there's no way around it, you're gonna pee blood if you box.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Can we just all accept that Mayweather is better now?



............. No.


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Can we just all accept that Mayweather is better now?



Most pundits have thought that since Pac/Marquez 3. But it would be a whole lot simpler if they had gotten into the ring. That fight can only happen now if Pac lets Floyd dictate practically everything from Money, to Weight and Venue. And Floyd has no motivation to do it, he could slaughter Manny and there will be a number of people who will say its only because Pacquiao is over the hill


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 9, 2012)

Sotei said:


> If you're a boxer, you're gonna pee blood, it's normal. Get hit with a nasty low blow= pee blood. Get hit with a nasty kidney shot = pee blood. Get hit with a brutal body shot and take multiple body shots = pee blood. It's very much a part of boxing, there's no way around it, you're gonna pee blood if you box.



well I don't box thankfully 

still


----------



## Ae (Dec 9, 2012)

"Mitt Romney in Pacquiao's dressing room? you know losers hang out with each other.... my bet is made!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't see how the result of this fight justifies Floyd's cowardice.


----------



## warp drive (Dec 9, 2012)

What a brutal hit. Oh well, it comes with the profession. Marquez time to retire buddy; do not do it like Morales please. 
Marquez >  Manny 

I will still pay for a May vs. Manny.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2012)

My only regret is Mayweather was not the one to vindicate everything I have said about Pacquiao in the passed. 

Also it is as clear as day that Mayweather is a better boxer than Pacquiao ( and unless he's significantly declined) would lose to Mayweather in a boxing match. He doesn't have it in him, best time for the fight was shortly after the Cotto match up. I still believed Mayweather would win but the fight would have been more competitive. 

@Dreambrother Mayweather has every right to laugh his ass off right now, I'd do the same thing if the guy everyone claimed I was afraid to beat got the grease knocked off of him by a fighter I beat 12 rounds to 0. You're also incorrect in saying that he didn't want to get in the ring with him as it implies fear. The fight not happening was down to boxing politics and you're overlooking the bullshit that occurred from Manny's camp ( Afraid of needles, needing to build a new stadium, Manny's political career). 

Anyway may Manny's career R.I.P and good riddance to his annoying stans. With any luck Mayweather will lose in 2013 so that people can start focusing on the younger boxers fighting 3-4 times a year.


----------



## BawsMan (Dec 9, 2012)

I really thought Pac would win after round 5 then BAM..


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Hmm, Mayweather also came in, heavier against Marquez and was naturally bigger. (even got penalized for the extra weight) Marquez was coming up and wasn't even used to the extra weight.
> 
> May might be a better counter puncher but he doesn't have the same power. If May wins, it's by decision not by KO.
> 
> Don't overlook the fact that this was a 4th fight, these guys know each other really fucking well. It's one thing to watch another fighter, it's a whole other thing to actually fight him. Don't just look at the KO, look at what was happening before, Manny was starting to dominate. Manny got careless, he even said it himself in the post fight interview, Marquez needed that KO or else he was in for a brutal ass kicking.


Marquez was always gunning for the KO. His whole process of preperation leading to this fight was about power and speed. So that he could finally hurt Manny enough so that Judges would never get the chance to decide it. He fought well in the last fight, he landed more effectively but Manny always has a higher volume of punches. And the judges rewarded him each time. He could have fought that same fight tonight, and met the same result as last time. He opened up tonight, he exchanged with Manny more than he ever has tonight. Its the risk you have to take to score a knockout. It makes you vulnerable. Manny wasn't any more wild that he usually is, but Marquez is a great counter puncher in his own right, and tonight he was swinging for the fences. He was never fighting this fight on points, and that's why Manny was hurting him. Also the reason why he lost tonight.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2012)

Didn't see the fight...so is Pac...dead?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> My only regret is Mayweather was not the one *to vindicate everything I have said about Pacquiao in the passed.*
> 
> *Also it is as clear as day that Mayweather is a better boxer than Pacquiao* ( and unless he's significantly declined) would lose to Mayweather in a boxing match. He doesn't have it in him, best time for the fight was shortly after the Cotto match up. I still believed Mayweather would win but the fight would have been more competitive.
> 
> ...





 this guy's ego... is hilarious.



Yeah, cause not fighting a dude and watching him lose to someone else is a clear indication that another fighter is better. 

Only way to know you're better then someone else, is to get in the ring with them.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2012)

It is Pacquiao's own fault for getting stopped. When the fight started out I assumed Marquez was fucking up as he was looking to land big counters rather than throw crisper counters that he'd follow into combination punching. It allowed Pacquiao to have success with feints and move in out. 

He should have continued doing that as it would have allowed him to put rounds in the bank, instead he got to eager. His head seemed to cool after the knockdown but when he sensed Marquez was hurt he threw caution to the win and got sparked out. 

I've said that he has no boxing IQ, is susceptible to counters, yada yada yada dig up my previous posts. This fight proved it. All he had to do was box patiently and the victory would have been his as Marquez was intent on waiting for an opening to land a crucial blow.


Sotei said:


> this guy's ego... is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was a clear indication but it is enough to justify Mayweather laughing. The end of the day people made Pacquiao out to be an invincible juggernaught that would triumph over Mayweather. He got KOed cold by someone Mayweather made look like an amateur. 

Look at things this way, say Mayweather got KOed in his next fight. You'd probably laugh now would I be correct in saying ''You shouldn't laugh as you wouldn't get in the ring with him''?

I'm laughing my head off right now but I would never get in the ring with Pacquiao because I value my good looks.


----------



## Mako (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a flip and I found this hilarious.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Early said:


> Marquez was always gunning for the KO. His whole process of preperation leading to this fight was about power and speed. So that he could finally hurt Manny enough so that Judges would never get the chance to decide it. He fought well in the last fight, he landed more effectively but Manny always has a higher volume of punches. And the judges rewarded him each time. He could have fought that same fight tonight, and met the same result as last time. *He opened up tonight, he exchanged with Manny more than he ever has tonight.* Its the risk you have to take to score a knockout. It makes you vulnerable. Manny wasn't any more wild that he usually is, but Marquez is a great counter puncher in his own right, and tonight he was swinging for the fences. He was never fighting this fight on points, and that's why Manny was hurting him. Also the reason why he lost tonight.




I don't know what fight you were watching. 

Manny got caught being careless, plain and simple.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I didn't say it was a clear indication but it is enough to justify Mayweather laughing. The end of the day people made Pacquiao out to be an invincible juggernaught that would triumph over Mayweather. He got KOed cold by someone Mayweather made look like an amateur.
> 
> Look at things this way, say Mayweather got KOed in his next fight. You'd probably laugh now would I be correct in saying ''You shouldn't laugh as you wouldn't get in the ring with him''?
> 
> I'm laughing my head off right now but I would never get in the ring with Pacquiao because I value my good looks.




The only reason I'd laugh at May, is because of all his boasting about his record, that's about it. I'd be laughing at his fans too, cause they boast about his record just about as much and he does.

Some Pac fans are just as annoying but Pac, doesn't come off as a jerk, he comes off as a genuine good guy.

By the way, you have every right to laugh at Pac, if you hate someone, you enjoy seeing them crumble, nothing wrong with that. I just don't get how people can hate Pac? But whatever, hate on man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Gunners confirmed for ugly.


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> My only regret is Mayweather was not the one to vindicate everything I have said about Pacquiao in the passed.
> 
> Also it is as clear as day that Mayweather is a better boxer than Pacquiao ( and unless he's significantly declined) would lose to Mayweather in a boxing match. He doesn't have it in him, best time for the fight was shortly after the Cotto match up. I still believed Mayweather would win but the fight would have been more competitive.
> 
> ...




Its a shame. They both screwed the pooch, I understand Floyd is easily the more dis-likable personality, but they both had their hands in it. The superfight that never was. But boxing will move on, I also hope that the talk subsides and we look towards the future. At least we got a tremendous fight, between two hall of famers, no conspiracy, no judges involved, just two fighters in the better to give than receive christmas spirit. I love boxing, and as much as I have come to enjoy Mixed Martial Arts, it has just been a great year for Boxing and we continue to see why its on top.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2012)

Foster said:


> I'm a flip and I found this hilarious.



I need more pics like this, STAT.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2012)

Sotei said:


> The only reason I'd laugh at May, is because of all his boasting about his record, that's about it. I'd be laughing at his fans too, cause they boast about his record just about as much and he does.
> 
> Some Pac fans are just as annoying but Pac, doesn't come off as a jerk, he comes off as a genuine good guy.
> 
> By the way, you have every right to laugh at Pac, if you hate someone, you enjoy seeing them crumble, nothing wrong with that. I just don't get how people can hate Pac? But whatever, hate on man.


As a person I don't dislike Pacquiao, he's stupid and I disagree with his political views but aside from that he seems like an ordinary human being with ordinary faults. 

What I cannot stand is Pacquiao as a product that started after his fight with De La Hoya. The fans, the hypocrisy and the constant circle jerking. I'm glad that it got put to rest with that brutal KO.


----------



## warp drive (Dec 9, 2012)

Why would anyone ask for a fifth fight? Is it no good untill someone literally gets out in a coffin straight into the cemetery?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Why Pacquiao Lost_


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess Arum wants it to be an annual event.


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I need more pics like this, STAT.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Jake LaMotta and Sugar Ray Robinson fought 6 times and no one seemed to mind.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 9, 2012)

Best of seven series between Pacquiao and Marquez.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone know what's good with Ward-Pavlik? Was that rescheduled?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Ward got an injury and they postponed it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2012)

Ward a shit.


----------



## Early (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2012)

Sheng Long is the same as shoryuken...which is an uppercut.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Ward a shit.



You ripped ... Ward da bess.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2012)

Since Pacman lost, I'm guessing EA will be nerfing his stats on the next Fight Night game.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a fairly surreal dream a month ago that Pacquiao was knocked out in the middle rounds by Marquez. But I'm honestly stunned that's what's come about.

I think Pacquiao's still a great fighter, like Floyd he's slowed down a fair bit but it's a fantastic legacy for any boxer.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 9, 2012)

Pacqiao got his shit rocked. It pleases me greatly


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 9, 2012)

Seems he took the defeat with class:


----------



## Kid (Dec 9, 2012)

So what's up with Floyd now?

When is he gonna fight


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

> @Dreambrother Mayweather has every right to laugh his ass off right now, I'd do the same thing if the guy everyone claimed I was afraid to beat got the grease knocked off of him by a fighter I beat 12 rounds to 0.



But you know that sort of thing doesn't work in boxing. Ali loses to Frazier, Frazier is knocked out by Foreman, Ali beats Foreman. Duran beats Leonard, Duran KO'd by Hearns, Leonard stops Hearns, etc. I don't give Floyd any credit for watching Marquez beat Pac. I think this is Marquez's moment to shine -- he got in the ring and did all the work, and he got the victory. 



> You're also incorrect in saying that he didn't want to get in the ring with him as it implies fear. The fight not happening was down to boxing politics and you're overlooking the bullshit that occurred from Manny's camp ( Afraid of needles, needing to build a new stadium, Manny's political career).



I'll admit that this area is definitely much more debatable. I've just always had the sense that Floyd was never truly interested in fighting Pac. You could argue that it's because he thinks he's on PEDs, and that may well be true. Whatever it is, though, he just didn't seem too keen. It's true that Pac's team also threw out some obstructions to the fight, so both sides can be blamed, but I thought Floyd seemed the more reluctant out of the two. 

I agree with you that the best time for the fight was after Pac vs Cotto. I've always favoured Mayweather at any point in time, but the fight might have been interesting at that point. Now, though, there's no point any longer.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2012)

> But you know that sort of thing doesn't work in boxing. Ali loses to Frazier, Frazier is knocked out by Foreman, Ali beats Foreman. Duran beats Leonard, Duran KO'd by Hearns, Leonard stops Hearns, etc. I don't give Floyd any credit for watching Marquez beat Pac. I think this is Marquez's moment to shine -- he got in the ring and did all the work, and he got the victory.


Two things. 

1) Issues you brought up are a case of styles making fights. Ali is a boxer, Fraizer is a pressure fighter and Foreman is a puncher it is essentially like Rock, Paper, scissors. The same comparison doesn't exist for Mayweather, Pacquiao and Marquez in the sense that Marquez and Mayweather share a lot of attributes. 

People never had a problem with assuming Pacquiao would do well because apparently Mayweather struggles with counter southpaws...... 

2) I do give Mayweather greater credit for his victory over Marquez. The fact of the matter is people bitched at him for fighting a fighter smaller than himself whilst making the claim that he was avoiding Pacquiao. They trivilised his victory when that same man went on to flatline Pacquiao. If I was Mayweather that would make me laugh at being able to make sport of an individual who has given my so called rival hell on 4 occasions. 


> I'll admit that this area is definitely much more debatable. I've just always had the sense that Floyd was never truly interested in fighting Pac. You could argue that it's because he thinks he's on PEDs, and that may well be true. Whatever it is, though, he just didn't seem too keen. It's true that Pac's team also threw out some obstructions to the fight, so both sides can be blamed, but I thought Floyd seemed the more reluctant out of the two.
> 
> I agree with you that the best time for the fight was after Pac vs Cotto. I've always favoured Mayweather at any point in time, but the fight might have been interesting at that point. Now, though, there's no point any longer.


I see it as balanced to be truthful the past two years has been a battle for public opinion  ( who is ducking who) as opposed to trying to get the actual fight signed. Neither side was keen on making the fight because they can make more money ( In the long run) at a lower risk fighting elsewhere. 

I think Mayweather's demand at having all of the PPV figures was completely unreasonable but Arum's suggestion of building a new stadium and fighting in June when Mayweather would be locked up was just as stupid. You only have to look at Arum's statements in other interviews to realise the fight would never happen, he wouldn't surrender to Mayweather's demands and he would not deal with putting his opponent in the ring with another promotional company unless he is in complete control ( See Mares v Donaire or Rios v Mythsse). 

There was a point where Pacquiao said he didn't care about the money, within days he went back on those statements. Probably because he got a call from Bob Arum asking him what the fuck he was thinking. 

Oh dear I suppose mystery will exist as a constant argument that could in potentially outweigh actually having the result.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1) Issues you brought up are a case of styles making fights. Ali is a boxer, Fraizer is a pressure fighter and Foreman is a puncher it is essentially like Rock, Paper, scissors. The same comparison doesn't exist for Mayweather, Pacquiao and Marquez in the sense that Marquez and Mayweather share a lot of attributes.
> 
> People never had a problem with assuming Pacquiao would do well because apparently Mayweather struggles with counter southpaws......



It's true that Mayweather and Marquez are both counterpunchers, but they're also quite different in other ways. Marquez is generally more aggressive, and is more of a combination puncher, even when countering, while Mayweather is far more defensive, and loves to pot shot from range with right hand leads and left hooks before slipping away. Marquez makes much more use of constant lateral movement while Mayweather is comfortable in the pocket and relying more on his shoulder-roll and upper body movement to deal with shots. 



> I see it as balanced to be truthful the past two years has been a battle for public opinion  ( who is ducking who) as opposed to trying to get the actual fight signed. Neither side was keen on making the fight because they can make more money ( In the long run) at a lower risk fighting elsewhere.



Even though I still think Mayweather was less interested in the fight, I admit that Pac also came across as half-hearted about it all. It's just a real shame that it never happened, because it would have been such a big match.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2012)

Manny intentionally blocked that punch with his face, and pretended to be KO'ed.

Its all part of a ploy to lure Mayweather into a lion's den.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

For the Ippo fans, I saw this picture on a boxing forum, dunno who made it:



(Someone even made a video comparison.)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 9, 2012)

this marquez fight is a throw away victory,  he already lost many times and pac keeps giving him chances to win, which marquez finally won.  i'm a maywather fan by the way


----------



## warp drive (Dec 9, 2012)

Brutally spectacular! Fight of the Year.
Props to both warriors! As good of a boxer as Floyd Maywether may be, he is boring to watch as FUCK. I doubt a Floyd vs. Pacquio would entertain as much as a 5th Marquez vs. Pacquio would.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 10, 2012)

Putting his comments on Pacquiao piggybacking off of his name  he gave a respectful interview on what went down. I guess there is some professional respect between the two of them. 


> It's true that Mayweather and Marquez are both counterpunchers, but they're also quite different in other ways. Marquez is generally more aggressive, and is more of a combination puncher, even when countering, while Mayweather is far more defensive, and loves to pot shot from range with right hand leads and left hooks before slipping away. Marquez makes much more use of constant lateral movement while Mayweather is comfortable in the pocket and relying more on his shoulder-roll and upper body movement to deal with shots.


Mayweather is more defensive which is why I don't think he'd KO Pacquiao but it is also why I feel the fight would be less competitive. Marquez opening up allows Pacquiao to scrap against Mayweather Pacquiao would be lunging in, Mayweather would counter him at a distance. 

Also the shoulder roll it only one aspect of his defense, he's really good at doing it but he is also adept at defending with a high guard or using defend using distance and shutting off opponents angles. 

That being said Mayweather can and has been just as aggressive as Marquez so if necessary I believe he'd be able to switch things up a gear. 



> Even though I still think Mayweather was less interested in the fight, I admit that Pac also came across as half-hearted about it all. It's just a real shame that it never happened, because it would have been such a big match.


It is disappointing and I think they need to change the way fights are promoted. I don't have a problem with fighters earning their millions but I have a problem with individuals being elevated above the sport. Belts are almost meaningless, there are rampant robberies and constant mismatches created to build a fighter into an icon. It all needs to end.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 10, 2012)

So much false hope from Skip Bayless about pacman getting slept


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2012)

SasukeTheAlmighty said:


> Brutally spectacular!* Fight of the Year.*
> Props to both warriors! As good of a boxer as Floyd Maywether may be, he is boring to watch as FUCK. I doubt a Floyd vs. Pacquio would entertain as much as a 5th Marquez vs. Pacquio would.


Brandon Rios vs. Mike Alvarado.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 10, 2012)

I dont know why everyone is done on Manny now. He probably had his best fight in 3 or 4 matches, was ahead on the cards, and despite a more punishing Marquez was never in dire straits. Marquez won no doubt, but pretty much the only time someone goes down the way Pac did, is if a. the other fighters was over dominant ala Tyson in his early days or b. the winning fighter got the perfect punch to the perfect place. JMM fits into the latter cateogory, yes it requires skill to be in that right place right time, but its still right place right time. 

I honestly want to a fifth fight now because while I think JMM won decisively he didnt necessarily win dominantly and the next fight could easily end up going either way. Id still like to see the Mayweather fight as well, although the odds of that one might be slim unless Manny can come back with a dominate performance in his next fight.


----------



## warp drive (Dec 10, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont know why everyone is done on Manny now. He probably had his best fight in 3 or 4 matches, was ahead on the cards, and despite a more punishing Marquez was never in dire straits. Marquez won no doubt, but pretty much the only time someone goes down the way Pac did, is if a. the other fighters was over dominant ala Tyson in his early days or b. the winning fighter got the perfect punch to the perfect place. JMM fits into the latter cateogory, yes it requires skill to be in that right place right time, but its still right place right time.
> 
> I honestly want to a fifth fight now because while I think J*MM won decisively he didnt necessarily win dominantly *and the next fight could easily end up going either way. Id still like to see the Mayweather fight as well, although the odds of that one might be slim unless Manny can come back with a dominate performance in his next fight.




You mad bro?
It does not matter how many times one goes down; it matter how many times one gets up. Whereas Marquez got up in every single knockdown, Pacquiou lay unconsciously on his second knockdown (--> knockout) for over a minute.  
All of their previous three fights were very close to call. There was NO dominant in those fights! In this fourth battle, there was a dominant.  4 knockdowns <<<<<  1 Knockout.
So JMM won “decisively” but not “dominantly”? You blew my mind. 
And don’t call Manny’s knockout a lucky punch by Marquez (a notorious counterpuncher), for Manny had already visited the floor in the third round. 

Prior to the knockout, the fight was very balance and transitioning into Manny’s favor. But guess what? There are 12 rounds with 3.00 WHOLE minutes. Next time you want Manny to win you should file a petition to stop the fight right at the time Manny is dominating so the judges can give another victory to Manny. 

I have nothing but great respect to both fighters, but Marquez deserve dat win. He is as an honest and hard-working person as pacquiou is.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 10, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont know why everyone is done on Manny now. He probably had his best fight in 3 or 4 matches, was ahead on the cards, and despite a more punishing Marquez was never in dire straits. Marquez won no doubt, but pretty much the only time someone goes down the way Pac did, is if a. the other fighters was over dominant ala Tyson in his early days or b. the winning fighter got the perfect punch to the perfect place. JMM fits into the latter cateogory, yes it requires skill to be in that right place right time, but its still right place right time.
> 
> I honestly want to a fifth fight now because while I think JMM won decisively he didnt necessarily win dominantly and the next fight could easily end up going either way. Id still like to see the Mayweather fight as well, although the odds of that one might be slim unless Manny can come back with a dominate performance in his next fight.



A knockout loss like that at this stage of his career is really scary. He's like 34 years old and age has been already catching up with him. Moreover, he's doing a lot of things so I doubt he can bounce back properly. He's a politician (his wife is also running for a position), a preacher, has an "acting" career, he host his own TV show. He's not really the same dedicated fighter who just do boxing. I really liked what I read from an article that “Boxing is a very jealous sport, You’ve got to be totally devoted to it. If you’re not, it’s like cheating on your wife. Boxing demands that you’re 100 percent devoted to the sport." It's really pretty evident from the 24/7 series. You can see how dedicated Marquez is, as opposed to Pacquioa who even delayed his training camp.


Regarding the knockout. It was his mistake, lunging on the dying seconds of the round, adding to the fact the he tripped which is why he falls face first to Marquez punch. Marquez also stated the he knows he may go down any second, plus he is already have trouble breathing on that round so he gave it his all. That part is visible on the replay, you can see the from the overhead shot.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 11, 2012)

Im not mad bro. I like JMM, I have nothing against him and Kudos for his win. Im just saying Pac has a few fights left in him (I mean JMM is 39, not saying Pac lasts that long but at 33 he still has a year or two), and even if hes done it doesnt take away from his legacy. I dont anyone thinks any less of Roger Federer in the all time picture because of his last year or so. 

Honestly the only boxer I ever disliked was Lewis. All things considered he should have lost the Klitscko fight, yet he acted like it was some overwhelming win by him.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 12, 2012)

What happened to Pacquiao isn't shocking at all, especially coming from a technical puncher like Marquez. He already outbox pacquiao 3 times before, Pacquiao could had outmaneuver Marquez this time around due to his bulk but he played in to Marquez hand who always counterpunch him, wonder why Roach never tells him that. Anyway I feel this a good thing as Mayweather have always been two tiers above Pacquiao, Marquez is on that tier with Mayweather but their skill is miles apart. I would love to see Marquez fight Broner or fight Garcia, even Timothy Bradley sound like a good fight for him, I believe he can definitively beat Bradley. Mayweather on the other hand should fight Martinez, that would be a good technical battle, with Martinez size I assume he will be the slickster he is but aggressive with pressure by keeping at medium range and pick off Mayweather with his long arms. Another fight should be Austin Trout versus Mayweather, as he is a big opponent, and Mayweather might be thinking of moving up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2012)

So do you guys think Marquez juiced?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

Just watched the fight.

Now THAT match was worth your money! Great, entertaining boxing. All heart and no bullshit!

Props to both fighters and if Manny had not got hit with just 1 second left in round 6, it would still have been anybody's game imo. 

Knock out is a good way to end the series just wished it was in round 12. Only downside with the match was that their could have been 6 more rounds of it.

Thats the type of boxing that actually gets people standing up from their seats, and both fighters arent concerned about their titles, they just want to fight to prove who's better.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 12, 2012)

Pacquiao in my honest opinion knows he can't handle Marquez, he didn't want to fight him again. I wish people talk more about Marquez. His boxing story have more depth than Pacquiao, I remember being a youmg kid watching he first fight between the two men, I thought it was one of the best things I seen and I anticipated it because it was Pacquiao who was destroying everyone. The most amazing thing about the match however was how Marquez essentially was outboxing him and making adjustments to come back from getting knocked down three times. That's why I chose him for the rematch of which he proved again at lightweight he is the better boxer, then fight # 3 I picked him again, while everyone was saying Pac will knock him out, Pac will never and I repeat never do that. Marquez not only have a better chin than Pac but he also is much much smarter than him, only boxer smarter and make better adjustments is Mayweather. My P4P list changed only a little bit and that is Pacquiao is no longer on it, My #1 and #2 spot is still the same.

#1 Mayweather
#2 Marquez
#3 Martinez
#4 Ward
#5 Rigondeux
#6 everybody else


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 12, 2012)

don't take it personal, but plz get off marquez dick.  i can never believe the guy that needed 4 fights to get a win is the better fighter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2012)

Marquez on more steroids than Lance Armstrong and major league baseball combined.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2012)

That was the weakest and slowest Pacquiao I've seen.

His day job as a Philippine Senator does wonders for his fight career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't understand how anyone can come away from that fight and say that was the weakest and slowest Pacquiao they've ever seen, unless they actually didn't see the fight at all.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't understand how anyone can come away from that fight and say that was the weakest and slowest Pacquiao they've ever seen, unless they actually didn't see the fight at all.



Pacquiao was noticeably faster and stronger in his last fight against Marquez.

The overhand right Marquez landed in the 3rd that dropped Pacquiao is something he would normally have seen coming miles away.  Marquez was standing pretty far away from him and it was a looping punch with some wind up on it.  

That could be evidence Pacquiao is aging and slowing down and his reflexes aren't what they used to be.

Pacquiao being finished in the 6th could be a sign that he's lost his mental toughness and allowed himself to easily get fustrated to a point where Marquez could knock him out.

= slowest & weakest Pacquiao I've seen.

edit - 2:40 onwards


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 12, 2012)

pac is old, 35 is not peak fighting age by any means.

i won't take away from marquez's win, i think he beat a great fighter who's showing his age and has a million other things going, after the 4th try.  

it's nice of pac to give him so many chances, great guy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> pac is old, 35 is not peak fighting age by any means.
> 
> i won't take away from marquez's win, i think he beat a great fighter who's showing his age and has a million other things going, after the 4th try.
> 
> it's nice of pac to give him so many chances, great guy.



pac is 33 years old.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 12, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The overhand right Marquez landed in the 3rd that dropped Pacquiao is something he would normally have seen coming miles away.  Marquez was standing pretty far away from him and it was a looping punch with some wind up on it.
> 
> That could be evidence Pacquiao is aging and slowing down and his reflexes aren't what they used to be.



Marquez hit him with the same shot in their first fight:



He also hit him with it in the third fight. The reason Pac gets hit even though Marquez is clearly winding up is because Marquez opens him up with a feint to the body. When Pac drops his guard to block the expected attack (maybe he thinks it's a 1-2 combination to the body) he ends up getting hit with the looping right when his guard is down. Maybe Pac's punch resistance has decreased since the last fights, or maybe Marquez had better power and positioning for the shot this time. Not sure.


----------



## Squifurgie (Dec 12, 2012)

Pacquiao was handling Marquez better in this fight than in any of their previous fights. He was very aggressive and intended to shut the critics up and beat Marquez convincingly.

In all honesty, Marquez was not doing all that well for most of the fight, he was showing his age as well.

Marquez looked like he only had a couple rounds left in him, he was slowing down. Then Pacquiao ran right into that technically perfect right hand.

If there is one thing that can be said for Marquez it's that he is very technical and seems to have Manny figured out.

He was robbed in their other fights (maybe not the first one, but it's still debatable) but Pacquiao was well on his way to winning this one, he was outlanding Marquez with a lot of power shots.

Marquez is an insanely dangerous counter puncher though and Manny made a huge mistake charging in like that. 

I wanted Marquez to win but I admit that I didn't really want to see Pacquiao get KO'd like that either, I like both fighters.

I always felt Marquez never got the respect he deserved in the boxing world, that guy is the absolute best at hanging out in the pocket and slipping punches and countering, so beautiful to watch.

this win will hopefully go a long way in giving Marquez the widespread recognition he deserves


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 12, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> don't take it personal, but plz get off marquez dick.  i can never believe the guy that needed 4 fights to get a win is the better fighter.



Actually I will take it personal because boxing is my optimal sport and my favorite thing to watch, I can school you on it's lore which is greater than any sport going on, with soccer coming in a close second. You need to realize that you don't know shit about boxing, claiming I am on Marquez dick when I clearly didn't suggest he get in the ring with Mayweather after his obliteration of the overhype Pacquiao. You need to stop posting comments this thread, learn to shut the fuck up and educate yourself about technique/skill and what makes boxing the sweet science. The only people that think that is a lucky punch is casual fans who hopped on the bandwagon of which was Pacquiao. I gave Pacquiao a puncher's chance nothing more, especially when I witness how technical Mayweather really was when he out boxed Marquez who is an extremely intelligent and technical fighter. Your brain cannot grasp how otherworldly Mayweather is, because doing that to a fighter like Marquez proved Pacquiao don't have enough depth or dimension to get him out of here. Essentially no one does, watch Marquez fight someone other than Pacquiao, watch how Marquez disintegrated everyone after his Pacquiao match in 2004 to get those rematches with Pacquiao who was running scared because his handlers knew that he was one dimensional. They robbed Marquez because he doesn't have marketable name, everyone robbed Marquez the only legit lost this man has is his lost to Mayweather. Every fight I seen Marquez out think and out box his opponents and never lost except by gifted judges decision for the other guys like Chris John and Manny Pacquiao. You need to train your eyes to pick up on the high speed chess which is the sweet science. I promise you will become a much smarter person yourself and stop depending on announcers and judges to blind you. DO you really believe Pacquiao was going to win? Do you really believe that was a lucky punch? If you do, you are not permitted to discuss boxing anymore, I don't even know why they have a thread here most of you don't know what the fuck y'all talking about. Marquez did nothing new, he hit pacquiao with the same shots he always did, he just have more weight on his punches and less speed which showed his plan was to rock him and he did it. Marquez is a true tactician and chess player.. he won all 3 fights after the draw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't take it personal, but please get off Mayweather's dick. 

"Otherworldly"


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 12, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Marquez hit him with the same shot in their first fight:
> 
> 
> 
> He also hit him with it in the third fight. The reason Pac gets hit even though Marquez is clearly winding up is because Marquez opens him up with a feint to the body. When Pac drops his guard to block the expected attack (maybe he thinks it's a 1-2 combination to the body) he ends up getting hit with the looping right when his guard is down. Maybe Pac's punch resistance has decreased since the last fights, or maybe Marquez had better power and positioning for the shot this time. Not sure.



Thank you, obviously you see the technical genius that Marquez displays consistently in every fight with Pacman. Marquez had more power and he also had balanced position along with correct timing to produce the knockout we saw. Marquez figured out Pacquiao after first round of the first fight and then knew after the second fight not to rush pacquiao as he will rush you, which will allow Marquez to put the whole bottle of mustard on his shots.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> don't take it personal, but plz get off marquez dick.  i can never believe the guy that needed 4 fights to get a win is the better fighter.


If someone wants to claim Marquez is the better fighter that is up to them. All three of their previous fights were extremely close on the scorecards, I personally feel the record is one a piece with a draw in their first fight. Regardless of what I think different people see different things and can come to different conclusions on their previous match ups, that's one of the beauty's of their match ups, each represented a different element of the fight game. 


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That was the weakest and slowest Pacquiao I've seen.
> 
> His day job as a Philippine Senator does wonders for his fight career.


You're seeing what you want to see. Pacquiao looked better than he has in recent years and was doing well until he got Marquez hurt. Then the head movement went out of the window and lunging in straight lines came right back. 



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> pac is old, 35 is not peak fighting age by any means.
> 
> i won't take away from marquez's win, i think he beat a great fighter who's showing his age and has a million other things going, after the 4th try.
> 
> it's nice of pac to give him so many chances, great guy.


He's 33 years old ( For the record Marquez is 39) and you're speaking as though Pacquiao was generous in giving Marquez a rematch when the later more than earned it.  



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Pacquiao was noticeably faster and stronger in his last fight against Marquez.
> 
> The overhand right Marquez landed in the 3rd that dropped Pacquiao is something he would normally have seen coming miles away.  Marquez was standing pretty far away from him and it was a looping punch with some wind up on it.


He's been tagged with the same shot in their previous fights  So no normally he wouldn't see it coming miles away. To be honest there was no dodging that attack because Marquez predicted his feint and timed him as he was lunging in, even if Pacquiao saw the punch his momentum would have carried him forward. 



> That could be evidence Pacquiao is aging and slowing down and his reflexes aren't what they used to be.
> 
> Pacquiao being finished in the 6th could be a sign that he's lost his mental toughness and allowed himself to easily get fustrated to a point where Marquez could knock him out.


He's obviously slowing down with age and that could have something to do with Marquez catching him the way he did in the sense that he lost a step off of his dashes forward.  That being said him getting sparked in the 6th isn't a sign that he lost mental toughness he has always been reckless, diving into the attack this time around he paid the price. 



> = slowest & weakest Pacquiao I've seen.
> 
> edit - 2:40 onwards


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 12, 2012)

Squifurgie said:


> Pacquiao was handling Marquez better in this fight than in any of their previous fights. He was very aggressive and intended to shut the critics up and beat Marquez convincingly.
> 
> In all honesty, Marquez was not doing all that well for most of the fight, he was showing his age as well.
> 
> ...



Isn't it beautiful to watch Marquez? That is why back in 2008 when Marquez called out Mayweather I was like damn.. that will be the best thing ever. As everyone was calling Pac pound for pound he started ducking Marquez of which the man said I want the real pound for pound Mayweather. Even though there was size disparity I was so familiar with Marquez technical ability I was drooling to see if he can figure out Money and wether Money can figure him out as Marquez is supremely intelligent. I wish him and Mayweather fought when Mayweather was 125 or 130 pounds because when it happened it was a mismatch due to size in my opinion but Mayweather did enough to convince me Marquez wouldn't had done it even if he came down to his weight class. I like Marquez fights better than Mayweather because he combine brawling with his technical ability, he's not athletic and he's pretty stiff but he throws some of the most brilliant combinations you will ever see. While Pacquiao is throwing a left hands and right jabs all day as combinations, Marquez is starting a combination with a left uppercut to the gut to come up with a cross to the face followed with another left upper cut to finish with two right uppercuts, one to the gut and the next to the face.

Marquez deserves recognition for his genius, it pains me that he got robbed so many times he will truly honestly have one lost and be considered at least #2 pound for pound globally. It's a shame even now people is calling it a lucky punch when we have all the fights as evidence of which that punch he delivered is nothing new and is actually a punch he frequently lands, and always caught pacquiao flush with it at least 5 times in every fight. I want him to fight Brandon Rios next or Timothy Bradley. The conundrum for Top Rank is will it sell, I think it should but it won't because of the ignorant, so they feed the public a 5th fight which is a waste of time.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 12, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Don't take it personal, but please get off Mayweather's dick.
> 
> "Otherworldly"



Take this however you want.

Get off my dick, please I already have people on this forum on it at the moment including your mom. Sorry.

Mayweather is otherworldly when you look at his stats on paper compare to fighters from the late 90s to today. Who will beat him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2012)

A shot at someone's mother. How quaint. 



Almondsand said:


> Who will beat him?



Serafim Todorov 

What version of Mayweather are you talking about? Present day or what? I'd like to see how Mayweather would handle Pernell Whitaker. A non-washed up version of ODH, too.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A shot at someone's mother. How quaint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serafim Todorov? Please proceed to headbutt in to knife.

Sweet Pea I can not really call on who win that fight but Mayweather may be a little smarter than him, and Mayweather claims he outbox him while still an amateur, good rare story suggest you check it out:

YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBaKrk9ZQ7w[/YOUTUBE]

Pernell Whitaker beat Oscar De La Hoya when Pernell was almost coming out his prime but was robbed, so I figure Mayweather will just as well if not better against a prime De La Hoya.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2012)

I remember reading about Mayweather sparring with Whitaker when he was 17. Whitaker's trainer said Floyd couldn't touch him(Well, no one could touch Sweet Pea in his prime), but Whitaker told him he knew then that Floyd was going to be great. 

Two defensive masters going at it. I imagine the first guy to actually land a punch wins.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2012)

if we look at accomplishments and all that jazz ODH was the better boxer  he's also won more fights than Money Mayweather has.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2012)

De la Hoya got a lot of shady decisions though. Sturm, Whitaker, etc. I guess it evened out with the Tito fight. lol


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Marquez hit him with the same shot in their first fight:
> 
> 
> 
> He also hit him with it in the third fight. The reason Pac gets hit even though Marquez is clearly winding up is because Marquez opens him up with a feint to the body. When Pac drops his guard to block the expected attack (maybe he thinks it's a 1-2 combination to the body) he ends up getting hit with the looping right when his guard is down. Maybe Pac's punch resistance has decreased since the last fights, or maybe Marquez had better power and positioning for the shot this time. Not sure.



Thanks for that.  I only saw the last two Marquez vs Pacquiao fights.  Didn't realize he had a history of being hit with that.  

Weird.  I would guess..

-Pacquiao's depth perception isn't so great.  Maybe he couldn't see Marquez's hand when he dropped it down near his waist.  Some favor the jab with the hand down near the hip.  In some cases ppl won't see it coming as it comes from an angle below their field of vision.

-Some say southpaws are vulnerable to right hands and left hooks.  Maybe the right is Pacquiao's kryptonite.

-Maybe Pacquiao just doesn't know how to defend the overhand right or it looks like a straight right from his perspective which caused him to have his hand in the wrong place.

eh, I give up..



Gunners said:


> You're seeing what you want to see. Pacquiao looked better than he has in recent years and was doing well until he got Marquez hurt. Then the head movement went out of the window and lunging in straight lines came right back.



He looks faster, stronger and more explosive in this fight:

[YOUTUBE]0GhHnJnKQMw[/YOUTUBE]

Than he did in the last one.  



Gunners said:


> He's been tagged with the same shot in their previous fights  So no normally he wouldn't see it coming miles away. To be honest there was no dodging that attack because Marquez predicted his feint and timed him as he was lunging in, even if Pacquiao saw the punch his momentum would have carried him forward.



Clueless..

I guess it was aliens.



Gunners said:


> He's obviously slowing down with age and that could have something to do with Marquez catching him the way he did in the sense that he lost a step off of his dashes forward.  That being said him getting sparked in the 6th isn't a sign that he lost mental toughness he has always been reckless, diving into the attack this time around he paid the price.



Being careless and making mistakes that lead to mistakes like charging into a right hand could be a sign of fustration.  Being fustrated could be a sign of mental unpreparedness / weakness.



Gunners said:


> He feinted to his body first. From the outside and using replay the punch does look telegraphed but when you're in the moment no you could very well think the shot is diversion for something else.



I don't know if it was the feint that got him.

Pacquiao dropped his right hand to parry the jab.  

I think its Pacquiao's left hand that would've defended the overhand right.



Gunners said:


> ________
> I feel as though Marquez brilliance is being overlooked. The fighter was hurt, he had a broken nose and the round was close to the end, most boxers would go in retreat at that stage in the game but he had the presence of mind to lay out a trap and execute Manny with maximum efficiency.
> 
> He is such a tough, calm and well collected fighter.



Marquez is good, there's no doubt of that.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 13, 2012)

Marquez is greater than Pacquiao... they need to do a documentary on him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2012)

u must got hit in the head too many times.  marquez is greater right at this moment, but the last 8 years say paq was greater than marquez.  Dem Ws bra


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 13, 2012)

You definitely are not a fighter... Someone must had stolen your brain if you are so mindless to let someone else tell you who won. Marquez was robbed and he needs his just due, damn give the man credit for everything he done.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 13, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> #1 Mayweather
> #2 Marquez
> #3 Martinez
> #4 Ward
> ...



No Donaire in the Top-5? I would have Ward #2 tbh, but it's fairly close with those 3. I don't think GRO belongs in the Top-10 atm, certainly not in a way that separates him from the rest like the first 4 guys you mentioned.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Marquez is greater than Pacquiao... they need to do a documentary on him.



They did. Its called Libra x Libra.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2012)

P4P
1- Floyd
2- Ward 
3- Marquez
4- Martinez
5- Manny
6- Bradley
7- Nonito
8- Robert Guerrero
9- Abner Mares 
10- ????

I feel its open season for the 10th spot.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 13, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> No Donaire in the Top-5? I would have Ward #2 tbh, but it's fairly close with those 3. I don't think GRO belongs in the Top-10 atm, certainly not in a way that separates him from the rest like the first 4 guys you mentioned.



Why you think I put Rigondeaux there at #5? 

Nonito will have to fight and beat this man for me to accept in the pound for pound list top ten. There are much better technicians than Nonito, who I will give credit that he is a technician himself but he is not top 5 material, it's too many wolves in the game right now. I will even put Adrien Broner over him..


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

I would be biased in placing Andre Ward as #1 P4P?

He's still undefeated, just needs a step up in competition?


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 13, 2012)

Once he goes to light heavy and get a championship then I say you correct, I figure Mayweather will retire and some people may be defeated.. I have Wladimir as my #6 and his bro #7 they been dominant long enough to be top pound for pound, I just wish they have better competition because there is none.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2012)

lebron would eat klitschko raw, too bad he don't fight


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 13, 2012)

^ LOL.. Lebron will get knock the fuck out in 1 second, he better jog around the ring.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

Donaire just put Arce down in the 2nd.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

Damn it! There's so much fighting tonight! Angulo fighting, Donaire and Khan trying to get back on his shit. Dat Boxing!


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

ARCE is KOed!!!! Oh shit! Nice KO, at the end of the 3rd. 

2:59 of the 3rd,  Nice job Donaire.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 15, 2012)

And Arce retires ...


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

And so does Larry Merchant, gonna feel odd without the old dude commentating. I hope Max Kellerman can fill those shoes properly.

Great job Larry, thanks.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

Angulo vs Silva has been a hell of a fight. Well... most Angulo fights are hell of fights but this kid Silva has been game, I didn't think he'd last at all but he's actually taking it to Angulo.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

Brutal fight, holy fuck, iron, fucking, chins. Ridiculous.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

Angulo wins it, UD.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 15, 2012)

Deontay Wilder KOs Price with a nasty right!


Khan vs Molina coming up! Yeahya!


----------



## Sotei (Dec 16, 2012)

Khan dominating through 3. Molina looking at his first loss if he doesn't change his strategy.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 16, 2012)

Khan needs to develop some kind of defense against hooks, he always gets hit by them. If Molina had KO power, Khan might have gotten into trouble. Ah well, Khan putting on a clinic though, his hand speed is just as amazing as always.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 16, 2012)

Molina's corner stops the fight before the 11th round. Khan just straight up dominated from start to finish, he looked a lot less reckless, stuck to the gameplan and used his immense hand speed advantage to combo the kid to death.


----------



## Newbologist (Dec 16, 2012)

Khan starting shit with Garcia in the crowd


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 16, 2012)

Khan showed some improvement, but he still has a long way to go. Molina was catching him with some good shots at times.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2012)

i watched the replay of the  pac fight, he was about to open up on marquez's ass, marquez was throwing prayers cause he was desperate and landed one.  

i just don't see pac showing much age at all in that fight or lacking focus.  he did fuck up when he got his by that hay maker, but i agree with others, it was a luck punch. 

relitigate it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 16, 2012)

> i watched the replay of the pac fight, he was about to open up on marquez's ass, marquez was throwing prayers cause he was desperate and landed one.
> 
> i just don't see pac showing much age at all in that fight or lacking focus. he did fuck up when he got his by that hay maker, but i agree with others, it was a luck punch.
> 
> relitigate it.



It wasn't a lucky punch. Pac walked into the same right hand in round 5:



Also, Marquez was working on that specific shot during his training. He dropped a sparring partner with it.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 16, 2012)

In the words of Roger Mayweather "NarutoSimpsonUltimate you don't know shit about boxing".


----------



## warp drive (Dec 16, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> In the words of Roger Mayweather "NarutoSimpsonUltimate you don't know shit about boxing".



 Agree


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> It wasn't a lucky punch. Pac walked into the same right hand in round 5:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Marquez was working on that specific shot during his training. He dropped a sparring partner with it.



but pag won rd 5 big time, and was on his way to doing the same in rd 6.  that punch didn't phase him  but dropped him in rd 6 cause marquez was just throwing it out with a prayer.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> but pag won rd 5 big time, and was on his way to doing the same in rd 6.  that punch didn't phase him  but dropped him in rd 6 cause marquez was just throwing it out with a prayer.



What you're saying is incredibly silly. I will use an example of another fight to show why. Look at Mayweather's fight with Hatton, he threw the same checkhook throughout the fight before it finally put Hatton on his ass, it missed a couple of times, then it grazed. The point is it takes a while to get the timing and measurement down right. 

Which is why fighters should change their rhythm against fighters with exceptional timing. Pacquiao and Hatton did not which is why Marquez and Mayweather were able to improve the efficiency of their punches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2012)

Khan would probably get sparked by Garcia again. He should fight another tomato can and then maybe a contender before trying to go after Garcia again.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah Garcia will spark him out he throws too many combinations. The crowd finds it mesmerizing but a skilled boxer will eventually time it. I didn't watch all of the fight but from what I saw he still has a tendency to drop his right when he throws a left and he still has a tendency to throw meaningless punches at his opponents guard. 

I think he'd be better off looking at footages of Tommy Hearns. You know, develop and exceptional jab and a brutal right hand. As things stand people know he is chinny so they don't really care about getting in his face, taking a punch to land one......... if he had a brutal right hand in his arsenal they'd be wary of charging him, if he had an exceptional (not competent) jab he could maintain the distance. That's where his handspeed would gain true effectiveness, not in throwing piity patty meaningless combinations.

It is a shame that Emmanuel Steward passed away (Obviously the affect it has had on his family comes first) as someone like Khan would have benefited greatly from his tutelage.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 18, 2012)

Garcia's from my hood lol.. He's tough and Amir is not.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2012)

Khan likes to be wild and he simply doesn't have the chin for it. I mean, most people would realize that the 1st or 2nd time they got KTFO and fought a little more conservative, but Khan's still got that same weakness to left hooks he's had since he turned pro. Garcia would just end up clocking him with another huge left that he wouldn't be able to recover from.


----------



## OSO (Dec 19, 2012)

Canelo Alvarez says there's a good chance he fights Floyd in May. That would be a bad ass fight. i just don't know if he's fighting him too soon. Fuck it, go Canelo!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 19, 2012)

What kills me the most is that Marquez landed that punch with just one second left in the round...Just one more second...


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 19, 2012)

Every second counts my child.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2012)

Khan should go after Bradley instead. At least there's a person that doesn't actually have the power to put him on dream street.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 19, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Khan should go after Bradley instead. At least there's a person that doesn't actually have the power to put him on dream street.



If Bradley KOed Khan I would not be surprised, when he commits himself to punches he hits reasonably hard. Anyway Bradley, Khan's inability to fight on the inside would be his downfall.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2012)

When the alternative is getting your brains scrambled by Garcia, fighting a man with a less than 50% stoppage rate seems a lot more appealing.  

Just keep him away from punchers. His career as a box office draw will basically be broken beyond repair if he gets another one-sided KO loss.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah I agree with Ghost.. It's just not a smart move for Khan, it's also something that Richard Schaefer have been trying to express to Khan, he obviously don't want him to fight Danny again but Khan do not listen. Schaefer already laid out a map for him to become a box office draw again and get a chance with Mayweather but he wants to avenge his loss with Garcia but looking at his skill and punch durability he is not going to get that chance with Mayweather 

Yeah also hes not going to be able to fight Timothy Bradley, Tim Bradley is a top rank fighter and GoldenBoy don't do business with Top Rank.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2012)

Supposedly Floyd's next fight is Robert Guerrero. Can't help but feel underwhelmed by this. Then again, the other option is Canelo and you know what happens to his upcoming opponents.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 22, 2012)

I heard it was false, but I won't be surprised if it happen, I rather have Mayweather fight Martinez though.


----------



## Id (Dec 22, 2012)

If Marques returns, he should gun for Bradley instead of Manny. But we all know, uncle Bob is laying down a river of cash for a 5th showdown. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Supposedly Floyd's next fight is Robert Guerrero. Can't help but feel underwhelmed by this. Then again, the other option is Canelo and you know what happens to his upcoming opponents.



Looks like they are setting up a co-main event.
Floyd-Guerrero
Canelo-???

Looks like they are placing stepping stones for a big Sept showdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2012)

Adamek with the robbery split decision over Cunningham. Ugh.


----------



## Early (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't see he how he earned those winning scores. Keep him afloat for bigger fights I suppose. But with a performance like that, he doesn't deserve anything more than a 3rd fight with Cunningham


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 22, 2012)

2012 the year of the robbery or knockout.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa came early for the following fighters this year

Tim Bradley - SD gift against Pacquiao



James Kirkland - Bullshit DQ gift against Molina



Brandon Rios - Outrageous SD gift against Richard Abril (I gave Rios one round!)


Tavoris Cloud - Gift against poor Campillo who must be already accustomed to get robbed


Paulie Malignaggi - Gift against Pablo Cesar Cano


Tomasz Adamek - one gift against Chambers and another one yesterday against Cunningham, pretty sure he's been a very good boy this year.  




MERRY CHRISTMAS HO HO HO


----------



## Hadler (Dec 24, 2012)

On another note, Robert Guerrero is named Fighter of the Year 2012 by RING wtf



The victory over Berto was really good and all but seriously, in 2012

- Donaire dominated 4 top fighters, including ranked #1 in the division Nishioka and the IBF champion Mathebula

- Marquez gave us the KO of the year, upset of the year and fight of the year 

- Danny Garcia KO'd Amir Khan and washed up but still legendary Morales

- Abner Mares beat the Bantamweight kingpin Moreno and highly regarded Morel

but it seems everything i mentioned pales in comparison with Guerrero beating the great Berto, who was coming off a loss against Victor Ortiz, who ALSO got punked this year

Guerrero being named FOTY by RING is further proof he'll be Mayweather's next opponent. (also a proof RING has lost any credibility and is totally biased towards Golden Boy fighters) They also named Guerrero P4P#10 and dumped Mares from the spot, when Mares shits all over Guerrero's resume

Now they can start printing the posters for the May 4th match


*Floyd Mayweather Jr 

VS 

WBC interim champion, #10 P4P AND FOTY...Robert ?Ghost? Guerrero! *​
(That doesn't sound that bad on paper, does it?)


----------



## Id (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2012)

What a joke. Do we even know Canelo's opponent yet?


----------



## Hadler (Dec 24, 2012)

Floyd fighting someone with zero chance to win. How unsurprising




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What a joke. Do we even know Canelo's opponent yet?


Canelo said he wanted Miguel Cotto, Sergio Martinez or Floyd for his next fight and no one else.

Cotto lost, Martinez picked a random journeyman for a match in April and Floyd is going to fight overblown junior welter ?Ghost?Guerrero

The Canelo's Curse is at its fiercest it seems, now his lucrative fights are going down the drain before he can even sign them, his opponents are losing or just ducking him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2012)

Knowing his luck, Guerrero scores a huge upset on Floyd and Canelo ends up fighting the journeyman who somehow gets a freak win when Sergio slips and injures his knee or something.

Eventually Oscar might have to come out of retirement just so Canelo can have a big name fight for Golden Boy.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 24, 2012)

Guerrero is more deserving of a Floyd fight than Canelo but at the same time I don't like the match up. Welterweight division is pretty shit at the moment, much of the top fighters in that division should be trying to clean out the 140lb division.


----------



## Id (Dec 24, 2012)

Canelo mentioned Trout.


Well in the mean time, Nonito vs Rigondeaux is brewing up. I pray to the boxing Gods, to make this happen. Winner takes Abner Mares would be oh so sweet.

Hot Sauce!


If Marquez decides to stay, he should take up Bradley instead of Manny. The only thing to expect from a 5th match, is another death defying K.O. for Manny.  Which will add nothing to Marquez legacy, other than a big pay day.

On the other hand, If Marquez challenges, and beats Bradly. His status will be pushed so high, you will have analyst compare him to Chavez Sr.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 24, 2012)

Donaire will fuck Rigondeux up and I hope Marquez retires. I don't want him to get hurt and he created the perfect exit from the sport he has given so much too.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 25, 2012)

Rigondeaux technical skill will destroy Donaire, Donaire be avoiding this guy so I don't believe they are fighting until they are in the ring. Rigondeaux is a new type of evil, you may not see it yet but you will see how he will embarrass Donaire, Donaire better fight Mares before he retires his career to Rigondeaux.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2012)

I just hope Rigondeaux doesn't end up being glass-jawed like a lot of other Cuban boxers.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 25, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I just hope Rigondeaux doesn't end up being glass-jawed like a lot of other Cuban boxers.


Sorry to crush your hopes but Rigondeaux is certified Grade A Cuban Glass Jaw. 



Knocked down by a jab from B level Cordoba, who's not even a hard puncher 

Look at him dropping his cuban jelly legs, hands and body, he was practically out of there for a second. Now imagine what Nonito's nuclear powered fists would do to that candy glass mandible

Rigo had to run after getting dropped by Cordoba and stunk out the place to win a SD. And this guy is Rigo's best win so far. 

Rigo hasn't beat anyone worth a damn yet to be considered on pair with Donaire. He's more hype than anything. Having a brilliant amateur career and beating 10 tomato cans and 1 decent opponent doesn't mean you're automatically part of the pro elite, it's easy to look great against the Teon kennedys or the world. Rigo needs to test himself against top fighters so we can truly measure his skills. As things are now, Mares and Donaire shit all over Rigondeaux resume wise.

I think Donaire will KO him next year, and no, I dont think it'll be a great fight, Rigondeaux will refuse to engage, he'll run, hold and spoil like there's no tomorrow trying to catch Donaire with a counter, he'll be all scared of Nonito's power, overly defensive like Nishioka was, until Donaire finally catches him with something semi-solid and puts him on queer street, then a solid right or left will land and BAM! flying pieces of cuban glass everywhere. Game Over.

Mares vs Donaire is a much more interesting fight, and by far the best match to be made in the SBW division, Mares still loses most probably, but it'll be more competitive since he can actually take a punch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2012)

That's a pretty damning piece of evidence. A jab...not even a power shot.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 25, 2012)

It seems that being so hard to hit in the amateurs didn't help Rigondeaux' punch resistance much. He might be more chinny than the likes of Amir Khan

Other cuban boxers with great amateur pedigree seem to have the same problem, just look at Gamboa's last fight. 

I suspect Erislandy Lara is packing some fragile glass too, that's why he fought like a girl against Martyrosyan


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxqi04LBmzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess they have so much experience not being hit that they arent very well prepared when they _are_ hit...except maybe Gamboa though, im more a believer of, "he gets hit with shit he shouldn't have gotten hit with"+average to below average defense, rather than a full blown glass mandible.

On another note, Donaire was named ESPN's Boxer of the Year


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 25, 2012)

It's more so doing with the timing, a jab can do just as much damage if it's stiff and the opponent walks right into it. Rigondeaux chin can be suspect but many people was saying that about Floyd and that because he wasn't getting touched. Floyd been wobbled but the thing is never knocked down due to knowing what to do. Rigondeaux got knocked down but he still stays calm under extreme circumstance. Donaire never fought someone like Rigondeaux who will beat him easily. Look at all the interviews of Donaire since 2010 he has so many excuses for not fighting Rigondeaux. Whoever thinks Nonito is a higher tier than Rigon are blind and will be upset. Basically the phillipinos will be upset their stars aren't really that good unless they are protected by the fat jewish guy Bob Arum.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2012)

I think Floyd's got an excellent chin. He's taken some heavy shots, but rarely is ever hurt. Just look at how well he took that shot from Mosley.

Rigondeaux is a guy who's only had 11 pro fights and still hasn't really had his chin tested yet. At least not against a top level fighter.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 25, 2012)

I do have doubts about Rigo's chin but he took some good shots against Marroquin, a solid prospect, who was also bigger than him. He recovered well, and pretty much dominated him throughout the fight. The chin will always leave doubts but I still think Rigo-Donaire is an even fight. We havent seen Donaire really tested against body blows and Rigo's one of the best at 122 at hitting the body, along with Mares.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 25, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think Floyd's got an excellent chin. He's taken some heavy shots, but rarely is ever hurt. Just look at how well he took that shot from Mosley.
> 
> Rigondeaux is a guy who's only had 11 pro fights and still hasn't really had his chin tested yet. At least not against a top level fighter.





That's what I'm saying, people tried to use the argument that Pacquiao will drop Mayweather but the fact is people never got to see Mayweather hit that many times. It's the same situation with Rigondeaux and Donaire, many of Nonito fans are saying that Rigondeaux doesn't have a chin so Donaire will knock him out. There is no record of Rigondeaux ever being knocked out, and even if he isn't as punch resistant as Donaire. He will figure Donaire out because Rigondeaux technicality is supplemented with layers and layers of skill. The only reason Donaire even have a chance is due to the constant inactivity by Rigondeaux, he only have 11 pro fights. He was suppose to fight some Thai boxer but apparently he had to drop out. A lot of fighter avoid Rigondeaux so I believe Donaire is no different. It's just sad that many people can not see that Donaire is protected and Rigondeaux is sanctioned out of fights, He has a deal with Arum for 3 years but Arum hasn't even tried to get him in the ring with Donaire or promote him on a level where he is seen much more better amongst the public. Donaire is Manny pacquiao version 2, albeit a much more skillful Pacman but he still not a genius as most pinoys will try to make him seem.


----------



## Id (Dec 25, 2012)

In short the Jackal has a questionable jaw, and a shoddy pro record. But is otherwise a monster to match up because his armature record, and sheer physical ability.

Regardless Rigo vs Donaire is a good matchup.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 25, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> I do have doubts about Rigo's chin but he took some good shots against Marroquin, a solid prospect, who was also bigger than him. He recovered well, and pretty much dominated him throughout the fight. The chin will always leave doubts but I still think Rigo-Donaire is an even fight. We havent seen Donaire really tested against body blows and Rigo's one of the best at 122 at hitting the body, along with Mares.


Good point about the body blows but ..

lol, Marroquin a ?solid prospect?? 

Marroquin is just another one in Rigo's collection of mediocre fighters. Every opponent on Marroquin's resume is a complete tomato can and not too long ago he lost a decision to a complete journeyman Francisco Leal (16-6-3). He got dominated by Rigo and outside of two left hooks that managed to ROCK Rigo's pourcelain chin, he did nothing in the fight, heck he didnt even really try.

Cordoba and Rico Ramos are Rigo's only notable wins so far, Ramos wouldn't even rank among Donaire's top 10 best opponents, Cordoba could get the 10th or 9th spot at best. 

Just for the record, I'm not a pinoy, I just rate fighters based on actual battle proven skills against top opposition, not based on hype, amateur records or untested ?potential?. 



Almondsand said:


> That's what I'm saying, people tried to use the argument that Pacquiao will drop Mayweather but the fact is people never got to see Mayweather hit that many times. It's the same situation with Rigondeaux and Donaire, many of Nonito fans are saying that Rigondeaux doesn't have a chin so Donaire will knock him out. There is no record of Rigondeaux ever being knocked out, and even if he isn't as punch resistant as Donaire. He will figure Donaire out because Rigondeaux technicality is supplemented with layers and layers of skill. The only reason Donaire even have a chance is due to the constant inactivity by Rigondeaux, he only have 11 pro fights. He was suppose to fight some Thai boxer but apparently he had to drop out. A lot of fighter avoid Rigondeaux so I believe Donaire is no different. It's just sad that many people can not see that Donaire is protected and Rigondeaux is sanctioned out of fights, He has a deal with Arum for 3 years but Arum hasn't even tried to get him in the ring with Donaire or promote him on a level where he is seen much more better amongst the public. Donaire is Manny pacquiao version 2, albeit a much more skillful Pacman but he still not a genius as most pinoys will try to make him seem.


Donaire will get your boy next year, he's said he plans to get both him and Mares in 2013 and that Rigo would be the much easier fight  



But I wouldn't be surprised if Rigo vs Donaire doesn't happen. Bob Arum is not stupid. What good is Rigo after he gets knocked out by Donaire? He'll be labeled as just another glass jawed cuban hypejob. If Rigo retires the next day Donaire would get zero credit for him.

Arum will probably wait for Donaire to move up in weight, and then Rigo will fight all the top guys at his current division. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, a solid prospect. Not a future world champion, nor a future p4p star, just a solid prospect. I based that statement on his skill level (which is decent) and not his resume, just as people do with Gary Russell Jr, who also hasnt really fought anyone of note to be considered anything more than a solid prospect. Of course, my defenition of 'prospect' may be different from yours, and it seems this is case .


----------



## Hadler (Dec 25, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> Yes, a solid prospect. Not a future world champion, nor a future p4p star, just a solid prospect. I based that statement on his skill level (which is decent) and not his resume, just as people do with Gary Russell Jr, who also hasnt really fought anyone of note to be considered anything more than a solid prospect. Of course, my defenition of 'prospect' may be different from yours, and it seems this is case .


well, yeah. Because when I think on a ?solid prospect? I think on a guy with the potential to be a force in his division even if he's untested as of now. 

In that case fighters must possess certain qualities that separates them from the rest, they must be ?special? at something, Gary Rusell is a solid prospect going by his otherwordly handspeed alone, even if he hasn't fought a decent opponent yet. I just have a hard time finding anything special in Marroquin, and it seems you kinda agree with me since you dont even consider him champion material, let alone P4P star.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 26, 2012)

Who has Donaire beat of note? Donaire has been beaten before and I seen some fights where he was given a Christmas gift early. I am about to post interviews of Donaire avoiding Rigondeaux, instead trying to opt out with discussing a fight with Mares, who we know is kind of ducking him. It makes no sense how Bob Arum is able to get his protected fighters so much credibility with the public. Chavez Jr, Manny Pacquiao, Nonito Donaire..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think Chavez Jr had much credibility until recently. He's just got a huge following because of his dad.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 26, 2012)

Hadler said:


> well, yeah. Because when I think on a ?solid prospect? I think on a guy with the potential to be a force in his division even if he's untested as of now.
> 
> In that case fighters must possess certain qualities that separates them from the rest, they must be ?special? at something, Gary Rusell is a solid prospect going by his otherwordly handspeed alone, even if he hasn't fought a decent opponent yet. I just have a hard time finding anything special in Marroquin, and it seems you kinda agree with me since you dont even consider him champion material, let alone P4P star.


Yeah, my point was, and maybe I should've elaborated, Marroquin is solid in that he possesses decent fundamentals and is young enough to have the capacity to get better. Guys like Bradley and D.Garcia probably didnt seem too special until they matured, improved upon what they do best, and got some good wins - that's what I see Marroquin as. Whether he improves or not is up in the air though


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 26, 2012)

My friend met Mike McCallum (my favourite boxer), so jelly .


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 26, 2012)

Mike McCallum? Why is he your favorite exactly? I actually will like to hear this..

@Ghost: I hope someone knocks Chavez Jr. out, they talk about disrespecting parents but this guy take it to another level. I watched some scene where he is eating a bowl of cereal in his draws in a big mansion waving off everything his legendary father was trying to tell him. 
P.S: that chick in your signature looks familiar she has a NY/Philly Dominican type of look, she fine.

@Mumyoryu: Don't put Danny Garcia in the same bracket as Tim Bradley... Don't sleep on the kid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, I can't stand Chavez Jr. Spoiled rich kid that isn't a tenth of the warrior his father was. If his last name wasn't Chavez, he'd still be a pre-lim fighter in Mexico.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 26, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Mike McCallum? Why is he your favorite exactly? I actually will like to hear this..



I just really dig his style. I was born in '89 so I didn't get to see '80s boxing at its peak but my dad had a lot of videos from that time. He was just a bit different from everyone else, you know, really smart, insanely skilled, granite chin, cool ass nickname, big heart, the jab, right cross, potent left hook, etc. It's too bad we couldn't see him fight against some of the bigger names ...


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 26, 2012)

Best boxer of all time?


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 26, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I just really dig his style. I was born in '89 so I didn't get to see '80s boxing at its peak but my dad had a lot of videos from that time. He was just a bit different from everyone else, you know, really smart, insanely skilled, granite chin, cool ass nickname, big heart, the jab, right cross, potent left hook, etc. It's too bad we couldn't see him fight against some of the bigger names ...



I wish that fight he had with the Hawk was a lot longer, both of them was avoided during the 80s. Someone was going to get knocked out in the fight, the referee wasn't suppose to jump in at the 2nd round in a 15 round championship fight. I do wonder as well how did so many fighters become dumber over the years when we had genius technicality in the ring since Ezzard Charles and before that. This is why so many casual fans are dumb enough to fall for a Pacquiao or Donaire. You definitely picked a true legend as your favorite, he definitely need to be on a lot more people's list.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 27, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> @Mumyoryu: Don't put Danny Garcia in the same bracket as Tim Bradley... Don't sleep on the kid.



I didn't, just used them as comparison points


----------



## Hadler (Dec 27, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Who has Donaire beat of note? Donaire has been beaten before and I seen some fights where he was given a Christmas gift early.


:rofl
lol, so you have the nerve to talk shit about Donaire when you dont even know the most basic info about him? 

Donaire has been beaten before so he cant be any good? seriously? either you're trolling or your racially motivated hate for philipinos dont let you think straight, dude. 

Donaire lost his second pro fight, more than a decade ago, in a 5 rounder match when he was 18yo and at weight disadvantage, he made an early mistake just like fighters like Juan Manuel Marquez or Bernard Hopkins did, they lost very early in their careers too, so I guess their careers dont count for anything? facepalm.jpg

Lol, dont tell me you think Rigondeaux is better than Donaire just because he's undefeated in his 11 fights against a parade of tomato cans and 1 B-level

Being undefeated only means something when you are in a position like Floyd or Rocky Marciano. Why? Simple...because they're proven against elite level opposition, so they're legit greats with legit ?0's?. Everyone starts off undefeated and if you have a bunch of soft touches on your resume then being undefeated means next to nothing, as in Rigo's case. 


Who has Donaire beat of note? let's see...

How about Vic Darchinyan and Fernando Montiel, both dominant champions and top 10 P4P guys at the time they fought?  Nonito KO'd them in devastating fashion, something no one has ever done before or after. Darchinyan was undefeated and then went on to dominate the SFW division, Montiel had an impressive resume and fought some very good fighters, even his 2 prior losses were close decisions (one to an all time great Mark Johnson)

Both these guys are probable Hall of famers, Nonito destroyed them and by moving up in weight, which increases the meaning behind the wins.

Other notable victories include Hernan Marquez and Mthalane, both accomplished champions and two of the best flyweights in the world today, 
former champs Sidorenko and Vargas (specially by the way Nonito blew them out of the water)

More recently Nonito beat the IBF champion Mathebula, the two division  champion and undefeated Narvaez, and the highly accomplished Nishioka who was still ranked #1 in the division. Vazquez Jr is a solid win too, former titlist and still highly ranked. 

Jorge Arce deserves a mention, this victory shouldn't be rated highly since the guy was washed up, but the way Nonito dispatched him was impressive considering Arce's toughness and 5-time-champion reputation.



Those are Donaire's best wins, what does Rigondeaux have? 

He has ATG Rico Ramos and Ricardo Cordoba, wow! and two shiny olympic gold medals! Donaire really got nothing on this 

I forgot, according to Rigo fanboys, if Rigo hasn't beat anyone worth a damn is because all the top fighters are ducking him, right? well, Joseph Agbeko called him out big time a couple months ago, so why he doesn't take the fight? Agbeko would be by far the best opponent on Rigo's resume and Rigo has remained silent. If we go by Rigo fanboy logic, it means the cuban is terrified of Agbeko and ducking him. Rigo fears King Kong


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 27, 2012)

Hilarious how two sentences made you spawn a page of delirium.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 27, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> I wish that fight he had with the Hawk was a lot longer, both of them was avoided during the 80s. Someone was going to get knocked out in the fight, the referee wasn't suppose to jump in at the 2nd round in a 15 round championship fight.



Agreed, that fight might have been a more well known classic if it wasn't stopped that early. I still see people recognizing it as a companion fight to Hagler-Hearns. Still, I think McCallum would have finished him around the 5th or 6th round with the way things were going. 

Jackson had big time power and heart, but his defence was rather weak and his chin not so great. Skill-wise, they weren't close either. McCallum called Jackson the hardest puncher he met, and he was rocked by a slightly blocked punch to the temple but otherwise took Jackson's power as well as anyone could have. He was just slipping and countering in the pocket so well in that 2nd round, Jackson had no answer. 

Jackson was known for taking some beatings early, but he was pretty much done, and McCallum's defence was very good. There wasn't a likely situation with Graham-Jackson coming along in the later rounds, imo.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 27, 2012)

Almondsand said:


> Hilarious how two sentences made you spawn a page of delirium.


This kind of reply is exactly what I expected since you have no way to refute those facts 

Good decission, if you tried you'd look even more ignorant and biased against a fighter you obviously have never followed, Mr. ?who has Donaire beat of note? 

That post will be useful for future references next time another hater of pinoys who probably hates Donaire just out of hate for Pacquiao (as it happens with many Floyd nuthuggers) says something equally ludicrous.

On another note, Donaire was named Fighter of the Year by ESPN 

dealwithit.jpg

Great choice, it would not have bothered me if they picked Marquez, though. 

Definetly more deserving than Guerrero, I'd even take Ward or Danny Garcia over him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2012)

When Mayweather beats Guerrero, that manufactured fighter of the year award will look great on the resume.


----------



## Almondsand (Dec 27, 2012)

Donaire getting fighter of the year of award is the quivalent of Pacquiao's fighter of the decade award when someone like Floyd existed as the pound for pound best. Anyway your ignorant bias mind is nothing easy to change, I'm just going to promise you, that you will look extra dumb when you witness his loss.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 31, 2012)

Takashi Uchiyama vs Bryan Vasquez on right now, if anyone's awake o_0 - 

This Uchiyama guy puts some serious mustard in his punches. You can hear it when he connects .

~~Uchiyama catches a game Vasquez in Rd8 with a big right hand and finishes him off, ref waives it off. Vasquez just took a big beating, could have gone down and taken the count when he was hurt by that bomb, but it is what it is I guess


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 3, 2013)

I really hope Broner vs Gamboa go through.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 5, 2013)

Baysangurov would be nice


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 5, 2013)

You should post a fight of his here.. Did you see the decimation of Quintana by Keith Thurman?


----------



## Id (Jan 7, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I really hope Broner vs Gamboa go through.



Really? I wouldn't. He did horribly in his return match, agiant a tomato can. 


Ironing out that ring rust, and getting used to a higher weight should be #1 priority.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> You should post a fight of his here.. Did you see the decimation of Quintana by Keith Thurman?


No I missed that.


Id said:


> Really? I wouldn't. He did horribly in his return match, agiant a tomato can.
> 
> 
> Ironing out that ring rust, and getting used to a higher weight should be #1 priority.


Ring rust is usually gone after 1 fight.


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree Gamboa got to fight one more dude before he fight Gamboa, Gamboa is staying crisp fighting people that's pretty good but not on his level skillwise. Gamboa was trying to look stylish against a hard hitter but was being exposed a little bit with the body shots and every skill boxer goes to the body a lot although Gamboa may had look shitty so he can con people in to fighting him.

[GVIDEO]<iframe frameborder="0" width="480" height="270" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xvdhy4"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvdhy4_carlos-quintana-vs-keith-thurman-2012-11-24_sport" target="_blank">Carlos Quintana vs Keith Thurman 2012-11-24</a> <i>by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/tiguidou421" target="_blank">tiguidou421</a></i>[/GVIDEO]

I'm not sure if you can see it but this is the Quintana fight, I saw Keith Thurman before but never knew his name, I'm glad I found him again because I like his style it's unique but discipline and he has confidence in everything he do.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2013)

Ring rust also pays a huge part in his last fight. He was only gone a year I think 1 fight will be good.


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 9, 2013)

he need to fight another person before Broner though... an easy warm up can be the overhype donaire/


----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 9, 2013)

Get a pudgy 122 lb'er up two divisions to 130 as prep to fight a 135 lb'er...yeah, no. Uchiyama would make for an interesting fight, and very winnable for Yuri if he shows up motivated, or maybe he could test the waters at 135 before facing Broner against a common opponent (DeMarco).


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2013)

Broner will fuck Gamboa up, I want the fight to be made as it is the sort of name Broner needs on his resume right now.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2013)

You guys are underestimating Gamboa


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2013)

If Broner wants to make a name for himself, he should tackle the 140 Ib division.


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 10, 2013)

No Broner needs to fight Gamboa. I agree with Naruto Uzamaki a lot of you is sleeping on Gamboa... He had more than year off before his last fight and he is in his 30s so of course he will look rusty. Also with the constant moving he must do he probably don't have set training regime for his boxing skill. He still a beast that's good at feinting when he at his best, he also destroyed Daniel Ponce De Leon and looked better against him than Broner. Broner however have improved since then and he definitely a problem so I am favoring him but Gamboa is an extremely dangerous opponent at his best.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2013)

I still think Broner would win but thats a fight to make. Both are undefeated. I think they might put the "Floyd Mayweather vs 50 cent" thing into hyping the fight.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> You guys are underestimating Gamboa


Not underrating him, he relies too much on his athleticism. Against fighters slower than himself that's all fine and dandy but against a fighter who can keep up with him he will get tagged repeatedly. I understand that he was rusty in his previous fight but that doesn't take away from the fact that he didn't have good foundations to fall back on. 



Id said:


> If Broner wants to make a name for himself, he should tackle the 140 Ib division.


He should first clean out the 135lb division, if he can unify the titles and rule the division with an Iron fist he will solidify his pound for pound status, should take about 6 fights (2 years). When he is 24/25 the fighters in the 140lb can catch a beating.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 14, 2013)

Broner has the edge but I wouldnt count out Gamboa


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

The judges strike again. Robbed Burgos of a win against Martinez.


Now time for the real deal, Triple GGG! Golovkin vs Rosado.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

Golovkin went beast mode in that 3rd round.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Rosado is a bloody mess but he's putting up a hell of a fight!


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

So. Much. Blood.


But a hell of a fight.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

*phew* Good job corner, nice stop, Rosado was taking too much damage.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

Salido vs Mikey Garcia... shit is going down!


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking like a short fight... Salido goes down twice in the first round.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2013)

Garcia taking Salido apart, put his ass down 3 times now.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 20, 2013)

Salido... down 4 times.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2013)

Man, Burgos should've won that. 

Puerto Rican getting a gift call in New York. Shocking.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 20, 2013)

Garcia destroys Salido but gets his nose destroyed by an accidental headbutt and the fight ends in a technical stoppage. Mikey Garcia wins, well deserved.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2013)

Mikey vs Gamboa? Yes please! :33


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 21, 2013)

Nonito Donaire / Guillermo Rigondeaux has been confirmed three days ago. Nonito says they signed the contract.

Debate starts.... now.

This will be a chess match because I see them looking to counter eachother in the first few rounds. I see Nonito getting pressed once Rigondeaux start setting traps. Nonito gets knocked out with a body shot in the 7th round due to his inability to deal with the superior clinical skill. 

Hope they do PED testing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2013)

Seeing how Nonito's on year-round drug testing, I don't know why you're questioning drug testing of all things, unless you think Rigondeaux on the roids.


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 22, 2013)

I bet Donaire will stop for this fight.. I don't like BOB arum he is the dirtiest promoter.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2013)

HOLY FUUUUUUCK! MATTHYSSE KOed the shit out of Mike Dallas!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2013)

I kinda expected that.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought the fight would go at least 4 rounds before Dallas getting knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 27, 2013)

I promise Danny Garcia is going to knock the shit out of Matthyse.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> I promise Danny Garcia is going to knock the shit out of Matthyse.




Gotta get passed Super Judah first bro. Even though I like Danny, kid has skills, I hate his father and for his father's sake, I'd love to see him get KOed.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Gotta get passed Super Judah first bro. Even though I like Danny, kid has skills, I hate his father and for his father's sake, I'd love to see him get KOed.



He bitched out of the fight. He's claiming that his rib is damaged but sources say he's out of shape. Apparently the twat has been partying it up and is now getting his ass whipped in sparring. 

Completely unprofessional. This is what happens when you pay people too much money before they go any where.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2013)

Gunners said:


> He bitched out of the fight. He's claiming that his rib is damaged but sources say he's out of shape. Apparently the twat has been partying it up and is now getting his ass whipped in sparring.
> 
> Completely unprofessional. This is what happens when you pay people too much money before they go any where.




Oooooh, that is some bullshit! Everything I said, about liking the kid, fuck it, down the fucking drain. Bitch move by the Garcia camp.


----------



## warp drive (Jan 27, 2013)

Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2013)

Gamboa has been a naughty boy. 




> Or consider Yuriorkis Gamboa, a rising boxing star who won a gold medal for Cuba in the 2004 Athens Olympics before defecting to Miami two years later. Gamboa has compiled a 22-0 record and has won WBA and IBF featherweight titles since coming to the States.
> 
> In the 2009 notebook, Bosch outlines an extensive program he was shipping to Gamboa. In addition to protein powders and calcium/magnesium/zinc compounds, he included a six-day-a-week HGH regime, IGF-1, and a cream with 20 percent testosterone.
> 
> What's more, Bosch even notes that Gamboa's next bout is scheduled against Brandon Rios the following April and writes, "Start clean-up Dec. 1" — presumably giving the boxer enough time to pass doping tests. (The fight against Rios was later canceled, but Gamboa won two other fights by TKO and KO that January and February.)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 1, 2013)

Boxer Omar Henry passed away, didn't see him fight but it always upsets me when someone so young (25) loses their life to cancer. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 1, 2013)

Danny Garcia is not going to bitch out from fighting a Zab Judah.. I can't wait until he beat all the dudes calling him out. He gets better every fight


----------



## Id (Feb 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> He bitched out of the fight. He's claiming that his rib is damaged but sources say he's out of shape. Apparently the twat has been partying it up and is now getting his ass whipped in sparring.
> 
> Completely unprofessional. This is what happens when you pay people too much money before they go any where.



Grandfather theory. 

Due to his living it up, he entered camp grossly out of shape, got badly hurt in sparring, and damaged his thumb/ribcage.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Almondsand (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 5, 2013)

Ortiz...

I'm reminded of another embarrassing video:


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 10, 2013)

Ortiz should get an award for being the most dunce boxer ever pound 4 pound lol


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2013)

Guillermo ve Nonito 
El Jackal vs The Filiponio Flash


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 14, 2013)

I got my money on Rigondeaux


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2013)

BROner coming up next


----------



## Early (Feb 17, 2013)

Burns is not going to want any bit of Broner, onto the next division. Nice effort from Rees though.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 17, 2013)

Rees put on a valiant effort but... he was no match. Broner... they need to stop cheery picking for him, get him some real competition. These fights while entertaining, aren't very compelling.


----------



## Early (Feb 17, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Rees put on a valiant effort but... he was no match. Broner... they need to stop cheery picking for him, get him some real competition. These fights while entertaining, aren't very compelling.



Rees was the best he could get at 135 right now. Burns is ducking him, and he already beat demarco. He should make the move to 140, the only problem being he is "friends" with Garcia I think.


----------



## Fran (Feb 17, 2013)

dominating fight. just look at the difference between broner and rees's body. not to mention the power broner generates in his punches


i'd like to see him in a more competitive match up.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2013)

Broner is going to get Nate Campbelled at some point, if I was going in against him I'd hold back on my punches in the opening rounds then nail him when the flamboyant shit comes out.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UlSBp7G8LtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 21, 2013)

Mayweather just gets richer.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm supporting Donaire, but it's a dangerous fight. I've been watching more footage of Rigondeaux, and he's very good -- nice footwork, timing, balance, handspeed, technical skills, power and general defensive ability. Donaire definitely needs to watch out for that straight left. (Just as Rigondeaux will have to watch out for Donaire's left-hook.) A fight between two highly talented counterpunchers should make for an interesting match.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm glad you are noticing that Rigondeaux is very very dangerous. Why you think he has so little fights and long inactivity. I can't wait until he flattens Donaire so he start getting more activity since his name will hold money with it. Right now he is just high risk with very low reward but once he sleeps Donaire and Mares. He will then be top dog, time for my man Gary Russell Jr. to get in the mix.

Donaire did not want this fight, but I must commend him for his balls recently because I guess he finally heard me yelling at him to stop ducking Rigondeaux.


----------



## Id (Feb 23, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm supporting Donaire, but it's a dangerous fight. I've been watching more footage of Rigondeaux, and he's very good -- nice footwork, timing, balance, handspeed, technical skills, power and general defensive ability. Donaire definitely needs to watch out for that straight left. (Just as Rigondeaux will have to watch out for Donaire's left-hook.) A fight between two highly talented counterpunchers should make for an interesting match.



This is nuts. 

They could have mixed and matched the three way love triangle of Rigondeaux, Donaire, or Mares, and I would have been contempt. But The Filipino Flash vs El Chacal is the one I am most  about.


----------



## Early (Feb 23, 2013)

So ESPN's prospect of the year David Price was knocked out in the second round of his fight with Tony Thompson. Always hand inkling that Tyson Fury was the better prospect. Price was put down by a weak looking right hand, but I guess it connected well enough.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 23, 2013)

Rigondeaux is going to destroy Donaire... and I can't wait too. Philipino boxing fans have a race issue.


----------



## Early (Feb 23, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Rigondeaux is going to destroy Donaire... and I can't wait too. Philipino boxing fans have a race issue.



Every nation has a race issue, Mexicans and Pinoys are at it right now.  Its a shame there aren't some good Dominican fighters, Puerto Ricans would be all over that.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah I know this very well. it's just that Phillipinos come in big groups of ignorance especially when it's against black fighters because of the Mayweather Pacquiao debates that happened since 2009. Mexicans got involved because of Marquez display against Mayweather and Pacquiao, the latter of which he always outboxed. The Pinoy fans always claim their fighters Donaire or Pacquiao can beat everyone and then gives excuses when their lack of boxing intellect is exposed. 

Rigondeaux is a better boxer..


----------



## Fran (Feb 23, 2013)

Tony Thompson shocks David Price 


Audley Harrison solos prizefighter

....i'm never betting again


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 23, 2013)

Fights that weren't very interesting to begin with


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2013)

Canelo vs Trout done deal for April 20th.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 1, 2013)

Trout is a challenge for cinnamon..


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2013)

he Filipino Flash vs El Chacal... And the Mexican Ginger vs No Doubt Trout on the same month..


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Nuy7QTA9S9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 6, 2013)

Mayweather's going to beat Gurrero's ass lmao this is funny! Why is everybody counting out Donaire? I'm not his biggest fan, but I honestly don't see him losing to Rigondeaux. 
And Canelo is gonna put Trout down IMO, I like Trout but Canelo's power is too legit.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 9, 2013)

Coming out to T.I Bring em out


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 10, 2013)

Hopkins is the zen master of boxing.. nuff said.


----------



## Early (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats to Bhop still winning titles at 48 years old!

Broner is going to fight Malinaggi...what a fucking waste.


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey guys, would any of you be interested in making a boxing history thread? In there, we'd basically have any debates pertaining to old time fighting, talk about alder time fighters, make up "dream matches" if you will about old time great fighters having it out, whatever as long as it pertains to boxing history.

Would anyone be interested in that?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2013)

Just talk about it in here.


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 10, 2013)

Alright, so who are some of you guy's favorite old time fighters? Old time we'll say is before the 80s.
My top 5 (heavies)
1. Floyd Patterson- Had a lot of heart/was a very humble but great fighter
2. Muhammad Ali- Who doesn't like Muhammad Ali?
3. Ron Lyle- He was underrated skill-wise, a great brawler(Foreman fight)
4. Archie Moore- An old-timer who could still school the young guys. Legendary
5. Jerry Quarry- "The Great White Hope" lol, had a great chin and fought the best


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 10, 2013)

Not the most active thread in the forum I see


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 11, 2013)

I say... without any particular ranking since I do not feel like listing all skills until we talk about match ups between these fighters.

Ezzard Charles
Jack Johnson
Joe Louis
Floyd Patterson
Cassius Clay

Nice Ray Robinson Signature he kicks hella ass.


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 11, 2013)

ANOTHER FLOYD PATTERSON FAN? Wow I never thought I'd see one. Everyone always downrates him because of the Johannson/Liston fights even when the fact of the matter is he never fully recovered from being rocked. I think It shows how great he was, most fighters would have just laid down, but most see otherwise.
Like that you have Ezzard Charles on your list. Well on my list I'd add Jersey Joe Walcott but hes not a top 5 for me he's most certainly top 10 though

And yeah man Ray Robinson is the best of all time bar none.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 12, 2013)

In terms of old fighters:

From what little I've heard and seen, I'm interested in Willie Pep. I've barely seen any footage of him though, so I'm going to hopefully watch some more at some point. 

I also remember reading about Patterson and finding the accounts of his personality and behaviour interesting. I enjoyed this highlight, too. 

Ali, of course, was amazing.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 12, 2013)

Floyd Patterson in my opinion is the precursor for a Mike Tyson.. He was trained by Cus if I remember correctly and who can not be a fan of his... I forgot about Jersey Walcott he actually needs to be on my list as well. Ezzard Charles record in my opinion should definitely be better than what it is but everything around those times were very circumstantial.. however you can see his smarts and skills were very good and ahead of his time. 

Willlie Pep.. He's definitely someone I will put on my pound for pound of all time list, in my top 5 or 10. His defense was absolute in most of his matches.. now that you mentioned him I am about to watch some of his old fights and highlights. He was actually a very great fighter that doesn't get the recognition he deserve, I think he beat every fighter these days except maybe Mayweather.


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 12, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> In terms of old fighters:
> 
> From what little I've heard and seen, I'm interested in Willie Pep. I've barely seen any footage of him though, so I'm going to hopefully watch some more at some point.
> 
> ...


Pep is a beast, like Almond said brick wall defense man. He's ATG most definitely  My favorite little guy (since I don't consider Sugar Ray a little guy) is a boxer named  he fought 107 fights already at the young age of 23! He was quick, had heart and stamina for days and had a wicked right straight. He got a lot of knockdowns in the few fights I've seen but not a lot of KOs
Patterson was very humble man outside the ring, inside he had some nasty hands, those are underrated too. One of his greatest achievments in-ring was Koing Archie Moore who was still competent at his old age so there's no "he was old" excuse. You gotta give Floyd that one.

Ali is the 2nd GOAT lol behind the real GOAT the dude in my set



Almondsand said:


> Floyd Patterson in my opinion is the precursor for a Mike Tyson.. He was trained by Cus if I remember correctly and who can not be a fan of his... I forgot about Jersey Walcott he actually needs to be on my list as well. Ezzard Charles record in my opinion should definitely be better than what it is but everything around those times were very circumstantial.. however you can see his smarts and skills were very good and ahead of his time.
> 
> Willlie Pep.. He's definitely someone I will put on my pound for pound of all time list, in my top 5 or 10. His defense was absolute in most of his matches.. now that you mentioned him I am about to watch some of his old fights and highlights. He was actually a very great fighter that doesn't get the recognition he deserve, I think he beat every fighter these days except maybe Mayweather.


Patterson had power, but of course not quite Tysons power. Gus had him more oriented towards speed and finesse
I don't remember Ezzard Charles clearly, but I know he was good and pretty technical in an era of sluggers, Walcott was a prototype Ali in my opinion, he was EXTREMELY technical for his time. He just had to work a few kinks out of his game and he could've been an ATG. 
Pep wouldn't beat Mayweather alright, because pep didn't have a certain tenacity that you need after a few years. You see an early pep fight, you'll see him going after his opponents looking for KOs but after he "evolved" his style was too refined for him to go back so alot of his fighter were boring to a normal fan. Too much defense. But when you can really see what he's doing as like an analyst, you'd be impressed


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Omotoso vs Vargas, putting on a pretty good show before the Bradley vs Povodnikov fight.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy fuck what a round!!! Lucky Boy Omotoso really lived up to his nickname, he got lucky he didn't get KOed!


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

He wasn;t lucky he was smart... leaning his body forward with his gloves up


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

Great fucking fight... Mayweather ex fighter Vargas looks more muscular


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

I have Omotoso winning..


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> He wasn;t lucky he was smart... leaning his body forward with his gloves up




He got lucky, he got rocked twice by two pin point right hands by Vargas, he got smart but he was lucky he didn't get KOed or had the ref stop the fight. He showed a lot of heart by not going down or taking a knee but he was in some serious danger.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

Omotoso stole the round with that left hook upper cut combination at the end

No there is not such thing as luck in a boxing match.. He leaned his body forward outside the range of vargas punches.. watch it again


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

I have it a close fight, if Omotoso wins it, it'll be by a round, or this might end in a draw.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah I say Draw... if no knockdown occur in the round.. Vargas jab was efficient.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah man, I gotta give it a draw as well. Omotoso might win it though cause of the knock down.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

WOW! What a robbery! I had a feeling Vargas would get the decision cause he's Mexican. Bullshit.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow... those scorecards is bullshit... Vargas definitely have a higher promotion behind him. Vargas winning isn't bad but those scores...smh the fight was essentially even.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

I won't say because he Mexican but he have a better promotional banner behind him... unlike Omotoso.

Vargas was once underneath Mayweather and now I think he is with Top Rank.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Boxing is a business, Mexicans have a huge fanbase, if you get Mexicans behind a fighter, you're looking at money. Omotoso an African coming out of Australia... yeah, there's no money there, he needed to KO Vargas if he wanted anything. Of course the promotion helps but you gotta question how badly those score cards turned out.

Either way, that was a really good fight, I'd like to see more of both the fighters.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

Freddie Roach... smh he is not a good trainer anymore. He don't give good advice.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

You are absolutely right when you list those variables.. never really thought about it that way..


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

I want Bradley to win because of what he went through.... Honestly.. damn I know he had it hard.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

That blond boobs... woah


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, I feel for Bradley but who ever was pulling the strings in that fight, kind'a fucked him over. Pac won the fight clearly, Bradley put up a great fight but not good enough to win it.

People see him as a fraud, he's gonna have to build himself back up again. I hope he does, he's a good guy.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

OH SHIT!!!! Dat Siberian!!!


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

WOAH!!... it was slip but Bradley was rocked!!!


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

Bradley was knocked out on his feet!!!!!! FIGHTING!!! WOWOOWOWO HIS HEART IS GODLY!!


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Bradley... oh shit, I can't believe he survived that shit! Provodnikov has no real head movement or maybe he just knows he's got Bradley but can't seem to calm himself down enough to target the chin.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

I believe in Bradley... His will is absolute.. and He just grows stronger


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

Bradley putting it together now, Ruslan seems gassed, too many homerun shots in the first two rounds.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

BRADLEY!!! I am now a fan


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2013)

If Ruslan would calm his stupid ass down when Bradley gets rocked he could have won this fight by now. lol


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 16, 2013)

LMAO true he is not smart... all he need is two loaded shots to win


----------



## Sotei (Mar 17, 2013)

Fight of the year material right here. Holy shit.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 17, 2013)

That's fight of the year, holy shit. Finally Ruslan slowed down just enough to land something solid when Bradley got hurt.


----------



## Early (Mar 17, 2013)

Bradley is fucking ridiculous, he won't last long fighting that way.  Great heart displayed by both fighters, Bradley deserved the win for sure


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2013)

Bradley is as tough as nails but he fought like an idiot. Also makes me realise how much Pacquiao has regressed as a fighter as he should have stopped him inside of 8 rounds.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 17, 2013)

Even though Bradley won, I don't think he gained that much, when you see Bradley rocked and out on his feet in 3 out of the 12 rounds, you kind'a want to see Provodnikov fight, not Bradley.

It was a great fight but I don't think Bradley should be the Champ, next fight better be a cherry pick to get him a good win. Next fighter will be smarter and if he gets hurt, he's getting KOed.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 17, 2013)

I missed the first two or three rounds, and saw the rest. Crazy fight. I've never seen Provodnikov before, but he seems to have really heavy hands. Bradley looked badly hurt more than once. Both guys showed a lot of toughness and heart, but they should also get checked out at the hospital. Bradley in particular still looked dazed in the post fight interview.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to see Bradley fight again... That was a great fucking fight man, both are warriors... Rios vs Alvarado 2


----------



## Sotei (Mar 17, 2013)

No doubt I'll watch the next Bradley fight but I want to see Ruslan as well... I wouldn't mind a rematch. That fight just put some doubts in me about Bradley, guess we'll see what happens.


Next up, Brandon vs Alvarado... gonna be another fight of the year contender, wooh! Love me some boxing!


----------



## Early (Mar 17, 2013)

Broner has got to be salivating at these vulnerable fighters at 147


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope he fight Mayweather... a lot of dummies think he can beat mayweather.. Malignaggi will make me laugh out loud if he out box Broner.

Rios wants Broner bad... I want to see that fight.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2013)

If Bradley fights this guy again he will beat him with moderate ease. 

1) He entered the fight with the wrong mentality. 

2) He got hurt early into the fight. As spirited as his performance was I doubt he fully recovered from the first two rounds.

Bradley v Broner will not get made but if it did I'd put my money on Timmothy. I don't really rate Broner.


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> I hope he fight Mayweather... a lot of dummies think he can beat mayweather.. Malignaggi will make me laugh out loud if he out box Broner.
> 
> Rios wants Broner bad... I want to see that fight.



They only way I see Floyd taking up Broner, is at the very end of Floyds career. As of now, they are simply trying to build him up.


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2013)

Tim vs Ruslan
My score card: 114 - 112

Had they ruled rd 1, a KND instead of a slip, I would have had it a tie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, I had Bradley winning by about two points. What a brave, reckless performance. I think Bradley said he had a concussion after the first or second round? Crazy.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate how casual fans are calling it a robbery... Damn Bradley can never get a break, God be with this man because he is truly a real man in my eyes.

I also have Bradley winning by three points, even if Bradley was knockdown twice Ruslan didn't do enough activity to outwork Bradley. All he did was wait and got punched in the face. His face has much more damage done than Bradley's who is still fairly the same. All he had was concussive power which Bradley said had him dizzy since Round 1. AMAZING fight... 

Next Up Rios vs Alvarado... I want Mike to win this one, I think the ref stopped it too early last time. I see Alavarado against Bredis Prescott with his face completely obliterated and he losing the fight but his will increased as the blood flowed where he started wearing down the slick boxer and won by knockout in the closing rounds... AMAZING HEART From both of these guys..So I hope whoever reffing like it go longer ... 

Then Rigondeaux vs Donaire... All I can say is Guillermo, he is technical fortitude is otherworldly, many casual fans is going for Donaire due to popularity and him being christened to be the next pacquiao but he is in there with a true demon... it's over.


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2013)

9-10 (should be 8, that was a knock down)
9-10 (time was hurt n dazed)
10-9
10-9
10--9
9-10 (Tim was hurt n dazed)
10-9
10-9
10-9
10-9
9-9 (some might have this round for Tim)
8-10 
114-112


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 17, 2013)

You guys have the fight a lot closer than I did. Only rounds I had Bradley losing were 1, 2, and 12. After that Bradley's constant activity had won him the fight for me
116-111 Bradley


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2013)

Id said:


> Tim vs Ruslan
> My score card: 114 - 112
> 
> Had they ruled rd 1, a KND instead of a slip, I would have had it a tie.



If you scored the fight 114-112 how would you end up with a tie if the knockdown was called? Timmothy would win the fight 113-112 ( Unless you scored the first round in his favour?

Also it wasn't a knockdown. Timothy was still able to stand when the guy pushed him down.

Anyway I scored the fight 115-112 in Bradley's favour. He won the majority of the rounds but took a shellacking in the rounds that he lost.


----------



## Id (Mar 18, 2013)

Vargas vs Lucky Boy
Round 1: 9-9 (Vargas landed more, but LB landed some hard shots)
Round 2: 8-10 (Lucky Boy scores a KD)
Note: Vargas looks stiff up to round 2. 
Round 3: 9-10 
Round 4: 10-9
Round 5: 10-8 (Scored it 10-8, due to total dominance by Vargas. This was an ugly round)
Round 6: 9-9 (Vargas got on his bike, LB was too cautious)
Round 7: 10-9
Round 8: 10-9
Round 9: 10-9
Round 10: 10-9

95 - 91

If I had to pick a winner/loser for round 1 and 6.  It would be for Lucky boy making the match a tie.


----------



## Id (Mar 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> If you scored the fight 114-112 how would you end up with a tie if the knockdown was called? Timmothy would win the fight 113-112 ( Unless you scored the first round in his favour?


my bad.
113-112


Gunners said:


> Also it wasn't a knockdown. Timothy was still able to stand when the guy pushed him down.



Yes but he was clearly dazed, evident by his wobbly feet, and falling.
Than you have him acknowledging, to have gone through a concussion on the first round. 

The reff should have given him a standing 8 count, he was clearly hurt, and dazed.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2013)

> Yes but he was clearly dazed, evident by his wobbly feet, and falling.
> Than you have him acknowledging, to have gone through a concussion on the first round.
> 
> The reff should have given him a standing 8 count, he was clearly hurt, and dazed.


Well he was punched hard so being dazed and concussed isn't a surprise, it doesn't mean the punch knocked him to the ground. Also the referee shouldn't have given him a standing 8 count, he was clearly hurt but he was fighting back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2013)

Bernard Hopkins is a freak. Or maybe Tavoris Cloud just really sucks.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 27, 2013)

is it true that hbo isn't working with golden boy anymore?  why's that?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't understand the specifics, some shit to do with president of one company moving over blah blah blah blah blah. Basically GBP will be working with showtime.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 27, 2013)

dang, thought it was some mafia shit


----------



## KidKwik (Mar 27, 2013)

So who's you guys favorite fighter for today? And in your opinion, the best?

I don't have a favorite, but I feel there's enough evidence for me to say Andre Ward is the best in todays boxing


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 27, 2013)

KidKwik said:


> So who's you guys favorite fighter for today? And in your opinion, the best?
> 
> I don't have a favorite, but I feel there's enough evidence for me to say Andre Ward is the best in todays boxing



The best is still Mayweather, in my opinion. (Although Ward is a good, slippery fighter.) Mayweather is one of my favourites, although I'm not a fan of the way he acts outside the ring. Aside from him, I also like Donaire and Pac.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2013)

Favourites- Mayweather, Cotto, Pacquiao, Donaire, and Marquez ( No particular order). I respect what they've contributed to the sports and admire their work ethics and ability. 

For the fun of it my least favourite fighter is Broner, I think he's overrated and being rewarded with too much attention in relation to what he's contributed to the sport. His attitude also plays a part. 

Fighters I have high opinion on ( but are not exactly my favourite) are lads like Martinez, Malignaggi and Bradley.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2013)

Add Lamont Peterson to the list of least favourite fighter. Got busted taking PEDs again.
.
.
.


----------



## Id (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kIkrYRTbLsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 30, 2013)

Boxing is about to come on...


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 30, 2013)

Bredis opponent was changed... Mike Crawford got this on two week notice..


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 30, 2013)

I give that first round to Crawford.. his countering was very good


----------



## Sotei (Mar 30, 2013)

Another fight of the year right here!!!!! DAMN!!! Both fighters already hurt each other!


----------



## Sotei (Mar 30, 2013)

This is the new Gatti vs Ward! I hope Alvarado wins so we can get a fucking trilogy!


----------



## Sotei (Mar 30, 2013)

Bombs!, Bombs!,Bombs!,Bombs!,Bombs!,Bombs!,Bombs!,Bombs!,Bombs!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn fight sounds good.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 30, 2013)

HOLY FUCK WHAT A FIGHT!!!! Alvarado is really fighting a lot smarter but Rios' punches just pack a lot more power, you can tell that every punch landed by Rios hurts.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2013)

U have a link?


----------



## Sotei (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry bro, I have HBO but try firstrowsports.eu


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 31, 2013)

Rios is tired, looks like these last rounds are Alvarado's rounds to take unless Rios catches him hard


----------



## Sotei (Mar 31, 2013)

Alvarado doesn't want to get hit, he knows Rios' punches pack a lot of power, he can take a couple but he ain't trying to take that, he's moving, sticking and moving.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 31, 2013)

Fantastic fight, fantastic and brutal. I can't believe no one went down. Wow.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 31, 2013)

Alvarado wins, as he should have and Rios holds up three fingers to the crowd. Rubber match baby! It's a trilogy! Fuck yeah! 



If you look at their faces, you'd think Rios won, Alvarado is jacked up!


----------



## Early (Mar 31, 2013)

Alvarado did an excellent job of clinching inside and forcing Rios to try and find another way to beat him, and he couldn't. Great fight, can not wait for the third fight. We've been spoiled these last two weeks.

Rios blew his shot at a big money fight with Garcia, or Peterson or Mathyyse, he is an entertaining fighter, probably wouldn't win those fights though.



hahahaha these guys are a trip


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 31, 2013)

How did Rios take those shots? Crazy. A lot of Alvarado's sweeping rights looked very hard.

On another note, Rios' approach in the ring reminds me a bit of Ippo -- constantly coming forward with a high guard, infighting, soaking up punch after punch, trying to plant his feet and land big shots, and little attention to defence.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 1, 2013)

Like I predicted Mike will win.. I honestly think he would had won the first fight as well.

Rios should never call out Broner again, as he have been definitively exposed in this last fight with Alvarado.


----------



## Id (Apr 1, 2013)

Rios/Alvarado II was competitive for the first 5 rounds, and than Mike box the breaks of Rios.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 4, 2013)

Mike Alvarado would had one the first fight as well.. He basically did what he did last fight but this time mix in his superior fighting intellect. I think Rios is on Roids though..

Anyway I wish this thread was more active this is the only reason I come to this forum now since Naruto is becoming gayer by the chapter..


----------



## Early (Apr 6, 2013)

I watched the HBO/Top Rank event.

Viloria got upset. Got beaten up in the last four rounds and had nothing left.

Zhou Shiming, the great yellow hope had a pretty bad debut. Showboated, hopped around, swinging for the fences, looking like an amateur fight night video game player.

He fought an 18 year old kid, and did no serious damage.

I'm hoping as he fights better opponents, that he will display some actual boxing. Judging him solely on his debut, he looks like he'd get handled by the average competent fighter.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 6, 2013)

Disappointed that Viloria lost, but it was a well deserved win for Estrada, he really put the beat down on Brian to get those belts. Looks like TR is planning on setting up another fight with his WBO mandatory, Milan Melindo, in Macau; could be another good fight

That whole Macau card was a lot better than I thought it'd be, especially the free undercards that were streamed by Top Rank


----------



## KidKwik (Apr 9, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Mike Alvarado would had one the first fight as well.. He basically did what he did last fight but this time mix in his superior fighting intellect. I think Rios is on Roids though..
> 
> Anyway I wish this thread was more active this is the only reason I come to this forum now since Naruto is becoming gayer by the chapter..



I agree with you dude, the fights are good, but people don't seem to realize that Alvarado is the far superior boxer. Rios has talent, but he is more of a slugger. 
I see Alvarado taking the third fight unless there is a drastic change in Rios's fighting style.

And me too, I love boxing man, but no one's ever in here unless there's a PPV


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2013)

I miss Paul Williams.

No chance of coming back though . . . he recently said he started walking


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 13, 2013)

Rigondeaux vs Donaire today. Should be interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I'll be watching tonight for sure.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 13, 2013)

Undercards are streaming right now, looks like a nice venue

edit - Just noticed Tim Bradley is doing commentating for the Top Rank stream, heh


----------



## Sotei (Apr 13, 2013)

*FIGHT NIGHT!!!*




This is gonna be good!


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

Felix Verdejo had a spectacular knockout. Watch out for that kid fellas.



Tonight, I think Guillermo stops Donaire


----------



## Sotei (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice first round. Rigen won that.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol at Kellerman, Rigo def won the 1st


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

Riggs is so quick, Donaire is going to have to be really selective with how he tries attack hi


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

3 round straight for Riggs, Donaire looks awfully tentative


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 13, 2013)

Very tense atmosphere. Rigo should be ahead at the moment.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 13, 2013)

Right when Kellerman said... "Rigen is taking him to school this round." I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 13, 2013)

I think Donaire is getting frustrated.


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

close fourth round, Nonito finally lands a hard shot, only to have Guillermo give one back, ill say 3-1 Riggs


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

We will soon approach knockout or nothing for Donaire if he loses these next two rounds


----------



## Sotei (Apr 13, 2013)

I can appreciate Rigon's skill... he's making this shit boring now, get off your bike man and throw some jabs and combos.


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

Sotei said:


> I can appreciate Rigon's skill... he's making this shit boring now, get off your bike man and throw some jabs and combos.





You would like to see it, but Nonito is a big part  of this, he is doing nothing.

And its Guillermo's job to win and  he is doing it pretty easily, can't blame him for not giving it up.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol@ all the people booing this. Go watch some Kimbo Slice backyard fights.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2013)

Punch output is non-existent this round.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 13, 2013)

Early said:


> You would like to see it, but Nonito is a big part  of this, he is doing nothing.
> 
> And its Guillermo's job to win and  he is doing it pretty easily, can't blame him for not giving it up.




Naw, naw, naw, don't get it wrong, I just want some more output from Rigon, he could definitely be scoring more. People want to see some kind of punching... Rigon isn't really doing any punching, he just punches... enough to score more. When Nonito tries and he's trying, the guy runs for it.

It's boring, even for boxing standards.


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> Lol@ all the people booing this. Go watch some Kimbo Slice backyard fights.





Its the people who came to watch Nonito win. He's not, Guillermo is cruising, so they hate it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2013)

Tim Bradley is doing everything possible to not shit on this fight.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 13, 2013)

This is actually reminding me abit of Morales-Raheem


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

Crowd finally comes to life on a slip.


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2013)

OH SHIT KNOCKDOWN


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh snap. The weak Cuban chin strikes again!


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2013)

I think he caught him by surprise, don't know if he will follow this up. He needs to come out swinging, because he is not getting a decision


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't look like a very hard shot.


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2013)

Riggs comes back and takes the eleventh. He has the opportunity to follow up, but he is not taking the risk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

These announcers are making this fight sound closer than it is.


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2013)

And there it is. Nonito was barely a match. Heartbreaking couple of months for the pinoys with Pacquaio, Villoria and now Donaire all losing.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 14, 2013)

My scores, Rigo pretty much sweeped
1 9-10 
2 9-10 
3 9-10 
4 9-10 
5 9-10 
6 9-10
7 10-9 being generous to Nonito, takes it by activity
8 9-10
9 9-10
10 10-8
11 9-10
12 9-10


----------



## Sotei (Apr 14, 2013)

I just wish Rigon would have been more active. He deserves the win... but I hope he gets robbed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

inb4 the corrupt draw


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 14, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These announcers are making this fight sound closer than it is.



Which announcers are you listening to?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

BoxNation. These dudes are always retarded.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 14, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> Which announcers are you listening to?



Not HBO obviously.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

114-113!?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 14, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 114-113!?



Seems legit.


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2013)

Love to see Mares and Guillermo


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2013)

Now Donaire is making excuses, come on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I can go without seeing a Rigondeaux fight for awhile.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 14, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think I can go without seeing a Rigondeaux fight for awhile.




Exactly, beautiful boxing but no thanks. If he really wants to make money, he's gonna have to box beautifully and get a hell of a lot more active.

He might have won that fight convincingly but didn't win any fans.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't wait for an upload. Couple counters I want to get another look at. I know I appreciated the fight and found it interesting.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 14, 2013)

Early said:


> Love to see Mares and Guillermo


+1, but the whole GBP vs TR thing makes it pretty much impossible . Could be a much more entertaining fight due to their contrast in styles. If Mares fought Rigo like he did Moreno though hed probably get sparked haha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

I can appreciate scientific boxing...but when neither side is willing to actually do anything, it just kills me. 

Please don't use Sven Ottke as a role model, people.


----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2013)

My negrito Rigo took this bitch.


----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2013)

With that said.

Abner is better matched for Rigo.
Rigo does horribly in the pocket. 
Its to bad Abner decided to move up in weight.
And the HBO/Show Time + TR/GB dispute would prevent this fight from ever happening.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 14, 2013)

I like the fight but in the first few rounds Donaire was getting horribly swept by Rigo and it continued until Donaire scored a knockdown against Rigo in the fight but unless he knocks him out it's all too late. Donaire needed to throw more jabs and counter Rigo's power shots,

Rigo was solid but he needs to keep his hands up a bit more.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Exactly, beautiful boxing but no thanks. If he really wants to make money, he's gonna have to box beautifully and get a hell of a lot more active.
> 
> He might have won that fight convincingly but didn't win any fans.


what was he doing?

I didn't watch the fight. I was reading a mango about high school chicks doing MMA while the fight was on.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 14, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> what was he doing?
> 
> I didn't watch the fight. I was reading a mango about high school chicks doing MMA while the fight was on.




He was satisfied with winning the rounds and not doing much. I think he landed in a round like 11 punches and danced around the ring the whole time. He clearly could have output a lot more but didn't, he had the faster hand speed, was beating Donaire to the punch consistently but never with a decent output.

He threw the lowest amount of punches and was satisfied with just that, as long as that won him the rounds.

He could have punished Donaire a lot more, maybe even TKOed him but no.


----------



## Fran (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2013)

1. Mayweather
2. Ward
3. Marquez
4. Martinez
5. Bradly
6. Mares
7. Donaire
8. Guerrero
9. Rigo
10. Manny

Another marquee victor in the name of Mares, would shoot Rigo to the top 5.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling they'll just blackball Rigo from bigger fights now like they did Tim Bradley?


----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2013)

Mmm more so than Bradley. Bradley has flaws, and can be beaten. Rigo is the worse kind of high risk low reward. He is going to be avoided like a plague. 

He is a pure boxer, at least Bradley is willing to trade on the inside. 
He is a southpaw with a boxing I.Q. on par with Ward, and as physically gifted as Floyd. 
Outside of Nonito. 122 is a dead division, Mares moved up to 126.
Not speaking any English hurts his efforts to promote. 
Being Cuban also appeals to a niche market.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 14, 2013)

He won't be avoided cause people are scared of him, he'll be avoided cause he won't be a draw. There ain't no money in a boxer like Rigon, he could be on a big event undercard but he will never be the main event like last night, it's not attractive. Ward is a pure boxer, with magnificent skill but he puts in the work and beats the shit out of you.

All Rigon has to do is punish guys a little more, punch them more often, go for a KO if it's there. He could have KOed or TKOed Nonito last night but he was satisfied with just winning the round and dancing circles around Nonito. He'll never make money that way.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2013)

Rigo has that amateur mentality of just racking up points and not pressing the issue. Donaire didn't really bother pressing the issue either, walking him down and then not doing anything. But I agree...people will probably avoid Rigo because there's no real money for taking the risk to get in there with him.


----------



## KidKwik (Apr 14, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rigo has that amateur mentality of just racking up points and not pressing the issue. Donaire didn't really bother pressing the issue either, walking him down and then not doing anything. But I agree...people will probably avoid Rigo because there's no real money for taking the risk to get in there with him.



^This. It would be great to see him fight a lot more frequently though, I mean the guy is a technical boxer in the truest form


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 14, 2013)

Rigondeaux is a demon boxer.. as I predicted Nonito had no chance and if he actually pressured more would had been even more damaged.

Wish Rigondeaux can fight Mayweather... even though I think Mayweather will win it will be a great skill gauge


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2013)

Rigo isn't fighting Floyd, he is too small for him. But in terms of skill, and physical ability yeah they are well matched.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I know they extremely distanced by their weight classes, just was thinking about how they will match up P4P. I will however go with Mayweather as he has shown more versatility, never been knocked off his feet and wins the game mostly on psychological warfare.


----------



## Early (Apr 16, 2013)

This saturday, Canelo-Trout and Cunningham-Fury. Both are going to be entertaining fights.


I think Trout is pretty damn good, theres a chance for an upset there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, Trout's really underrated. Pretty much dominated Cotto in his last fight.


----------



## Early (Apr 18, 2013)

Marquez announced he will fight Timothy Bradley on September 14th. Great matchup. Pacquaio may be fighting Mike Alvarado meanwhile


----------



## KidKwik (Apr 20, 2013)

Is there betting on this forum?

If not, anyone in here place your bets on the big fight tonight, Canelo or Trout?

I say Canelo, even though Trout is more than likely the better boxer all Canelo has to do is hit him the right way and Trout will go out like a light


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

*FIGHT NIGHT!!!!*


Gonna be a much better fight than last week, get hype!


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmm, Omar Figueroa... not bad but Cotto kind'a sucked, smart counters would have put a stop to Figueroa. Let's see how he does against smarter better boxers. Nice start to the night though.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

Good first round, tense as fuck. I think Trout took it.


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

10-9 Trout

Austin peppering Canelo with jabs, and we saw Canelo get a little restless that Austin wasn't over engaging


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

10-9 Canelo 

Did an excellent job of cutting the distance and landed some strong rights, which Austin took well enough to his credit.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

I gave Canelo the 2nd but Trout took the 3rd in my eyes.


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Close round that I will give to Trout, he landed some solid jabs and even tagged Canelo a bit. Canelo is ready to drop bombs with that right hand though

2-1 Trout


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Good round from Trout, landing those jabs without a hitch, even returned the strong jab Canelo gave to him near the end. Trout is using his reach to keep Canelo at distance.

3 rounds to 1 for Trout


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know about that 4th round. I'll give it to Canelo, way too close to call.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

5th to Trout, he put together some nice combos. Canelo has been more accurate though.


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Canelo with some excellent head movement and landed more effectively this round. Trout landed some stronger punches though.

3-2 Trout


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Canelo may have stolen that round, but Trout landed some strong body punches and seemed to drain Canelo's legs a bit. close call, ill say canelo wins the round

Tied at 3-3


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

I think Trout took the 6th round but he's falling into Canelo's trap. Canelo isn't tired, he wants to KO Trout with one shot, he's drawing Trout in for a counter KO. Trout better be careful....



There it is.


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

DOWN GOES TROUT


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Great round, Canelo finally drops Trout, Austin showing heart and fights his way back, but it is a 10-8 round.

4 rounds to 3 for Canelo but he is up by two points on my meaningless scorecard


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a draw cause of that knock down.


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Canelo with a very dumb round. Did not follow up, became stationary. Is he drained? If his output mirrors this latest round, he could be headed for failure.

4 rounds each, canelo ahead by a point


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

Trout took the 8th round.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

Trout takes the 9th round. I don't get what Canelo is doing but I think if this goes to the score cards, Canelo is going to get the decision.


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Canelo showboating, but landed effectively for the majority. 

5 rounds to 4, Canelo ahead by two


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

showtime has Canelo ahead by a wider margin. Trout is going to have to come forward, they are not going to give him help


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

Like I thought, official score cards have Canelo winning this comfortably.


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Trout with a good round, outworked Canelo. 5 rounds to each, Canelo ahead by a point.

However, we are in Texas/Mexico, and from what people are saying, he has already been buried in the scorecards.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2013)

So one of the judges has the fight 91-81 to Canelo... fuck that shit. C'mon TROUT!!!!


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

It is another round where Canelo was outworked and did not hit trout with lots of power punches.



I have it 6 rounds to 5 for Trout, and a tie. This round would win the fight in my eyes


----------



## Early (Apr 20, 2013)

Does it matter how you scored it? We are about to get some very retarded looking scorecards presented to us, which ruined the last two rounds of the match


Congrats to Canelo though. However, I don't want to see his next fight in Texas.


----------



## Early (Apr 21, 2013)

hahahahahaha 4 rounds, 5 rounds, and 9 rounds difference?

get fucked judges


----------



## Sotei (Apr 21, 2013)

Those judges are full of shit. If they gave Canelo the win by 1 or 2 rounds, sure, I can live with that, shit is retarded in TX. Trout is a classy guy, he made no excuses and didn't say anything about the blind judges, stay humble homie.


----------



## Early (Apr 21, 2013)

So next week there is going to be a ton of fights. 

Arreola vs Stiverne, and Sergio Martinez against Murray on HBO

Amir Khan vs a can, and Danny Garcia vs Zab Judah on showtime


----------



## Early (Apr 21, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Those judges are full of shit. If they gave Canelo the win by 1 or 2 rounds, sure, I can live with that, shit is retarded in TX. Trout is a classy guy, he made no excuses and didn't say anything about the blind judges, stay humble homie.



Seen it with Paulie before, Texas and mexican boxers...nope.



Trout is a decent fighter, he'll hang around. Canelo-Mayweather is an interesting matchup. Depending on how much Mayweather has decreased in skill, Canelo could win that fight. Need to see how Floyd handles Guerrero.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2013)

good fight poor trout the fight was closer then it was scored. hate open scoring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2013)

Open scoring is terrible. I'd rather they not use it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2013)

everyone in Las Cruces was exited for the fight and for their home town heroes to win.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 21, 2013)

Early said:


> So next week there is going to be a ton of fights.
> 
> *Arreola vs Stiverne*, and Sergio Martinez against Murray on HBO
> 
> Amir Khan vs a can, and Danny Garcia vs Zab Judah on showtime




Only fight I don't really give a shit about, you missed "Peter Quillin vs Guerrero", that's gonna be another good fight.


----------



## KidKwik (Apr 21, 2013)

I agreed with one of the judges, I had it 115-112. That judge that had it 118-109 needs to be replaced like damn what fight was he watching


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 21, 2013)

Canelo better keep Mayweather's name out his mouth.. fucking bum with no stamina


----------



## KidKwik (Apr 21, 2013)

Canelo shouldn't be looking for Mayweather yet, but  "a bum with no stamina"? He was throwing power punches throughout the fight and Trout was giving him steady body attack throughout the fight. We can't really gage the stamina of a fighter from one fight either man


----------



## Id (Apr 21, 2013)

Dat Canelo...


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 26, 2013)

Whoever is not paying attention to the Zab Judah and Garcia fued this whole week is missing out,,, This fight is going to be much better than anything airing this Saturday and is saving grace from that Canelo scam fight. Judah is pissed!!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2013)

It saddens me that Zab Judah won't win because I want him to put Garcia in a body bag, have his father cry over his broken body. I can understand smack talk but the dude is a straight out racist, his rant against Khan in the first fight, his rant against foreign fighters and now calling Zab Judah a ^ (use bro). Not acceptable.

I will be as happy as a pig in mud when his son gets dealt with.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2013)

Judah will give Garcia the Floyd treatment and punch him in the dick as hard as humanly possible.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 26, 2013)

If Zab loses, Pacquiao vs Garcia at 140 would be interesting. Not like Pacquiao couldn't make that weight.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Angel is a nut, but I wouldn't crucify his son for the sins of the father.

This is boxing, and obnoxiousness helps to hype up a fight, as many casual fans are suckers for drama than they are the sweet science. You can't take everything personal, I remember Bernard Hopkins stomping on the puerto rican flag before his fight with Trinidad. And he and Danny Garcia are friends. 

That said, I personally don't condone what Garcia says. His son is the one in the ring, he really shouldn't talk other than having confidence in his kid. 



I'd like to see Garcia fight Pacquaio, but remember, the line in the sand has been drawn.

HBO-Top Rank Showtime-Golden Boy

So its even less likely those two promotions will cooperate


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Amir Khan got knocked downed and took a beating in the later rounds but was helped by a terrible ref who never penalized him for clinching, home cooking evident. Diaz had a chance to finish him in the 10th but looks like he tired himself out


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Word is Sergio Martinez and Andy Murray will fight at 8:30PM EST due to the weather in buenos aires

The card was to start at 8:30 but the main event has been moved up so that they could get it in


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

*FIGHT NIGHT!!!!*


Great fighting tonight! Can't Wait!


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 27, 2013)

Sergio barely has room to walk to the ring, lol, crowd is insane


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

That shit is awesome. The guy must be hyped as fuck.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Marinez going after the body, Murray just not doing much and just keeping a high guard.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Murray opening up a little more now in the 4th. Good fight so far.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Murray starting to connect better, pressuring Martinez a lot more. Murray takes the 6th for me.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Martinez gets put down in the 8th, nothing really serious, just a nice shot that Martinez got caught with.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Martinez does not look as slick tonight. Murray is doing a great job staying in a defensive shell, and he has countered well


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 27, 2013)

Scoring is surprisingly good so far, looks like they got good judges


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Martinez has a signature comeback round and to me is ahead by two rounds

He needs to shoot in for the body more often though


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

He's taking lots of straight rights from Murray, let's if Martinez can step it up to another level in these late rounds.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, that was a slip


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Martinez can not get through. And he is killing himself by keeping his hands low.

Home cooking might be the only thing to save him


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Seems Martinez's punches just aren't hurting Murray. Murray might have been a bit too big for him.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Murray just let Sergio tie it up, penultimate final round coming up


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Martinez might have squeaked out the win.  Murray suddenly was a little inactive, but im not sure how many punches Sergio landed.


No idea whos won for sure.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

FWIW Lederman gave that last round to Sergio


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

That was too close to call. If you want to be Champ, I think you gotta beat the Champ convincingly. I give it to Martinez, that wasn't his best performance though.

Good fight.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

LOL 115-112?

hahahahaha nice home cooking argentina

Though I did think he squeezed it out. Credit to him, 38 years old, beat the bigger, unbeaten Murray. I think Golovkin would beat him however.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

115 - 112... it was closer than that, Lederman had a much better scorecard.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 27, 2013)

Guess I spoke too soon about the judges , guess they didnt want to risk the home crowd throwing chairs

Agreed @ Lederman's card, basically had it the same as his

edit: In other news it looks like Quillin won by KO, dropped Guerrero several tiems


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Time to switch over to Showtime, Quillin vs Guerrero, got it recorded and then Super Zab vs Garcia. Let's go!


Murray is classy dude, I need to keep an eye on the guy, I liked what I saw.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Quillin was phenomenal, switched over between rounds, and I can't wait to rewind the DVR later.

Garcia and Judah time. Judah has been that stepping stone, might be his last chance to finally take his place with the top fighters.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

first two rounds for Garcia, much quicker fighter, and is using that right straight to keep Judah away from him


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Judah still looks very quick defensively at this age


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Easy four rounds for Garcia. Done everything so far, except really hurt Judah. Zab needs to pick up the pace before he is forced to fight one dimensionally.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Danny came awfully close to dropping Zab, but chose not to punch himself out, Zab has no chance at a decision


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 27, 2013)

Heh, that was a pretty awkward punch that hurt Zab


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Judah has heart, so tough, should have went down but did not. Danny is picking his punches extremely well.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Judah looks like has his legs back under him. However, he has to hurt Garcia now, he has been buried.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Danny finally puts Judah down and has left a gash. Zudah still going though. However, he is taking a beating. This is getting dangerous.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Lopsided, but still a great, entertaining fight


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 27, 2013)

Loving it, surprised Danny's body attack hasnt wilted Zab yet, he must be very motivated right now


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Judah finding a second wind, may have hurt Garcia with a left.  Garcia may have survived due to a strong chin .Championship rounds upcoming!


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW Judah landed an overhand right that would have decked most guys.  Danny showing heart now. Judah giving it 100% in front of his hometown, in front of angel garcia, in what could be his last chance at greatness


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Great fight!!!

Zab did himself proud,  he fought 12 rounds.  

Props to  Danny Garcia,  he deserves his titles.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome comeback for Zab in those late rounds but ultimately not enough to win the fight, ive got it 8-4 for Garcia

Great job by both guys


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Garcia vs the Peterson-Matthysse winner is going to be a treat.

His dad is a puneta, but the kid is a great fighter.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Quillin looked great, solid fighter.

Juda vs Garcia, holy shit, Juda showed heart, damn that was a bloody good fight.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2013)

Martinez hand may have been broken, most likely won't fight again this year. Such a shame, he is deteriorating.

Well, all the fights today delivered, entertaining battles in the Khan. Garcia, Quillen and Martinez fights.

And I hear  that Stiverne messed up Arreola pretty badly.


Look out for Deontay Wilder, american heavyweight with right hand that drops bombs on people. KO'D Audley Harrison in the first round. Look him up on youtube, he has tremendous power. And he called out Tyson Fury.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 28, 2013)

I like watching Khan but I always come to one conclusion... he hits with speed but not a lot of power. Every guy he fights, is swinging for the fences, when he comes in with combinations, gets caught, wobbly legs... run. Khan lacks that killer instinct, where you punch and you try to punch through your opponents head.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2013)

Khan fights like he's in a video game with all the swinging he does, but his chin rating is 0%.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2013)

I always enjoy watching that match. Whitaker vs Mayweather Jr would have been very interesting.

On another note, this happened earlier:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2013)

Why are all boxers' fathers complete morons?


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2013)

damn he went in


----------



## Id (May 3, 2013)

Those Mayweathers are BABY NUTS!


----------



## Almondsand (May 3, 2013)

A lot of people on boxing forums feel that Floyd was not confident at the weigh in today and expect some crazy outcome tomorrow. I haven't watch the weigh in yet but I am about to.. I am expecting a lot of good fighting tomorrow..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2013)

Robert's dad had me dying laughing. I cant wait until the fight.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2013)

I have a feeling that Guerrero will win by split decision. If I was a betting man I'd put ?100 on it but I'm not so I will just see how much money I would have made ( or lost) when the dust settles.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 4, 2013)

Fun little war brewing with Santa Cruz-Munoz right now


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2013)

These undercards are amazing.


----------



## Sotei (May 4, 2013)

*FIGHT NIGHT!!!*

Yeah, I'm a little late. So far awesome undercards. I ain't paying for this fight, straight up internet streamin' it. I don't believe in Guerrero, I don't even get why the fight was made. Having said all that though, I'll be extatic if Guerrero whoops Mayweather's ass. I'm surprised by Mayweather though, he's been acting a whole lot less assholish recently... hmm.

Main thing I want, is a great fight.


----------



## Suzuku (May 4, 2013)

fuck these undercards. I'm sleepy as fuck this fight needs to start.


----------



## Id (May 4, 2013)

Which fight is on now?


----------



## Honzou (May 4, 2013)

Vault said:


> These undercards are amazing.




They've all been good.

I wonder who Floyd is gonna bring with him this time.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (May 4, 2013)

Any good streaming sites to use?


----------



## Honzou (May 4, 2013)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Any good streaming sites to use?







click on the fight and links will appear under them.
pop up block needed.


----------



## Suzuku (May 4, 2013)

your sig is  super distracting dude.


----------



## Early (May 4, 2013)

It's amazing to see so many people talk about a mayweather fight


Because half of them just want him to lose


Yay for boxing anyway



Also, Dat early stoppage of De Leon


----------



## Suzuku (May 4, 2013)

lol Lil Wayne


----------



## Honzou (May 4, 2013)

lil wayne though.


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2013)

Lol 50 got dropped out.


----------



## Suzuku (May 4, 2013)

I hope Guerrero fucks Mayweather up.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 4, 2013)

44 - 0 man 

you'll see


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

May is done for.


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

GO GUERRERO


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Mayweather looking a little rusty


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero done fucked up. Mayweather is starting to control the ring and pace of the fight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

One of these days the guy who keeps betting against Mayweather will win the big one.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero chancing shadows.


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Dammit


----------



## Honzou (May 5, 2013)

Defense wins championships.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

But not this day mothafuckas


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero getting peppered this round.


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Goddamn man


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

I wonder if Mayweather visualize Guerrero as his chick when he throw them punches


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

You can say Floyd punches like a chick, but at the end of the day

this chick stay undefeated


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Better round


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

Shit Guerrero needs to learn to move Mayweather been controlling this pace.


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Man this was weak.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

Look like i'm getting paid tmm


----------



## Honzou (May 5, 2013)

Well looks like that's another win for Floyd.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero being toyed with.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero better pray for a miracle TKO


----------



## Honzou (May 5, 2013)

Lol the hook.


----------



## Honzou (May 5, 2013)

The fuck is the crowd booing for.  Dumbasses.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

another W man

only 30 more months


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Mayweather wins again.


----------



## Honzou (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero's dad needs to learn when to shut up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

Hopefully Mayweather would choose an opponent his caliber next time .


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Fuck this man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

Next match 50 cents vs Mayweather


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

WHat were u guys saying a page or two back again


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Is mayweather ever going to lose?


----------



## Honzou (May 5, 2013)

i don't want to see Canelo fight Floyd. I'd rather Canelo stay top 5 (IMO)

 I don't like Showtime's boxing coverage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

Mayweather is going to lose when he stop picking on weaker fighters .


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Boooooooooooo


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Mayweather is going to lose when he stop picking on weaker fighters .


Seriously


----------



## Nightblade (May 5, 2013)

congratulations to the King of the Ring. 



Danger Doom said:


> Hopefully Mayweather would choose an opponent his caliber next time .


so, no one. 


but I would like to see Martinez fight him. Martinez will have to go down in weight a bit tho.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

Happy I'm not a gambling man. Happy Guerrero got a spanking that made him realise his place in the boxing world.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

Floyd looks like someone who wasn't in a fight.  that defence is immense.


----------



## Early (May 5, 2013)

I'm not a fan of mayweather, but will always respect him as a fighter.

His timing is impeccable, and his hand speed is tremendous. 

Look at this guy, always on a long layoff, and comes back time after time showing no signs of ring rust. It helps when you have defense like he does.

Manny could have never beat him, he can't even beat Marquez decisively, and his vulnerability has been displayed since that third fight and he got dropped and KO'D ! Two guys going in different directions.

And for the crowd that doesn't give a shit about boxing, just watching to see a guy they hate lose, you won't say any opponent he fights is worthy, unless they beat him.  Get over your bias.


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

I want pac man vs mayweather.


----------



## Early (May 5, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> congratulations to the King of the Ring.
> 
> 
> 
> but I would like to see Martinez fight him. Martinez will have to go down in weight a bit tho.



Martinez is wearing down already, probably due for another surgery. I'd like to see it, but that wouldn't happen till later next year at best.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero's Dad is nuts. After the fight he was shouting. 

I thought we were going toe to toe, and he ran like a chicken. 

I take we didn't watch the same fight  Guerrero got dominated.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

lol pacman .


----------



## Early (May 5, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I want pac man vs mayweather.



Not sure Manny is up for that final humiliation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

Guerrero wasn't any where ready for this fight nor is in Mayweather league . That's not bias that's the truth .


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Pacman would do better than this guy.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

Marquez with his new power and size should be the closest to Floyd 

Pacman is just as close cause he almost had Juan, but Juan caught him slippin, n honestly if Juan did you KNOW Mayweather would


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 5, 2013)

Martinez, Bradley or Canelo is who I'm hopping to be Mayweathers next victims.


----------



## Suzuku (May 5, 2013)

I think it's pretty clear that Pacquiao can't beat Mayweather now.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2013)

Horribly one sided fight blah going to sleep.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

Marq is the best chance but he has to come with an offence that keeps pressuring Mayweather.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

In other news 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Broner is getting socially slaughtered by Malignaggi, to bad the later will get his ass whooped when the two step in the ring.


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

Bradley is on HBO, and with Top Rank. So unless he leaves Bob, and has no contract obligation to the giant tv network. Its not going to happen.

That, and Juan is going to light his ass up on Sept 15th. 

Floyd is so not going to take up on Canelo. Canelo is to young, and to good for him to risk a loss now that he is going to make $$$$ with showtime. This fight, wont happen until Floyd five fight contract is near its end. 

He will in all likelihood fight Martinez. Everyone can see Martinez is becoming frail, and slowing down. And taking a dive from 160 to 150, will only hurt his chances more. To make matters worse, Martinez wants the fight. I figure this is the most logical fight to happen next.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

lol at pressuring FLoyd


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

I know Mares jumped a weight division, but please can the boxing gods make Mares vs Rigo ASAP.


----------



## Sotei (May 5, 2013)

Like I said, I had no belief in Guerrero, he had no business being in the same ring with Mayweather. I take it this was a warm up fight, for whoever is next for Mayweather, I doubt a Canelo fight gets made, no way that's happening anytime soon.

I'd still like to see Mayweather vs Pacquiao, just make that fight happen, I mean, why the fuck not?

At least the undercards were great.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> lol at pressuring FLoyd



No king rule forever .


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

Sotei said:


> I'd still like to see Mayweather vs Pacquiao, just make that fight happen, I mean, why the fuck not?



The only group of people demanding this fight are the Pinoys. The Mexicans have moved on, and are setting their eye sight on a possible Canelo - Floyd showdown.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> No king rule forever .



Yeah, just wait 30 more months and the king will step down


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

I'd put my money on Floyd beating gingers ass. The only thing the kid has going for him is his size, I'd never put my money on a fighter who gasses easily and has limited depth to his skills beating Mayweather. The first half of the fight would be competitive, the last half of the fight would be a clinic. 

That being said I understand people's need to put their eggs in a basket.

Also there's no point in a Mayweather v Pacquiao fight. The only reason I wanted to see that fight was because I believed Pacquiao was overrated and that Mayweather would expose him. Marquez did the honour of vindicating my claims on Pacquiao's limitations. For others who believed it was a competitive bout, between the sports best, Pacquiao has regressed so much as a fighter that the match up has lost shine from that angle.


----------



## Sotei (May 5, 2013)

Id said:


> The only group of people demanding this fight are the Pinoys. The Mexicans have moved on, and are setting their eye sight on a possible Canelo - Floyd showdown.




Fuck Pinoys and fuck Mexicans, I'm a boxing fan, I want to see those two fight.


I don't think Floyd wants any piece of Canelo, when asked about it, he didn't even try to acknowledge that fight as a possibility.


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I'd put my money on Floyd beating gingers ass. The only thing the kid has going for him is his size, I'd never put my money on a fighter who gasses easily and has limited depth to his skills beating Mayweather. The first half of the fight would be competitive, the last half of the fight would be a clinic.



I would bet you for all your worth. 

Canelo retires Floyd.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

Most boxing fans don't want to see Floyd fight Manny now. The fight has just lost all of its appeal.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

Id said:


> I would bet you for all your worth.
> 
> Canelo retires Floyd.



In two years time maybe, within the next 12 months? No. The kid is a C grade fighter at best.


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Fuck Pinoys and fuck Mexicans, I'm a boxing fan, I want to see those two fight.



I am boxing fight. 

I dun want it.

Floyd does everything better than Marquez.
Floyd is physically bigger where it matters.
Manny does horribly against elite counter punchers. 
At this point, Manny is damaged goods until he rebounds with a few good fights, taking little punishment.


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

Gunners said:


> In two years time maybe, within the next 12 months? No. The kid is a C grade fighter at best.



Here and now Canleo bullies Floyd.

Oh and the fight is soo going to be made. Let be soon, or 2 years down the line. Canelo star power, is shining bright. So long as he wins, his star power will grow. It could rival Prime Oscar himself. 

Now way, Floyd misses out on his chance to cash out big time.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

you cant lie though

Manny ALMOST had Marquez's ass 

but got reckless when he went in for the kill


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

Many opponents 'almost had Marquez's ass', yet he has never been knocked out. People underestimate his recuperative abilities, another aspect people don't respect enough is the counters he can throw whilst being hurt/under immense pressure, it is incredible. 

Marquez slayed Pacquiao, end of. He landed the same counter right earlier in the fight, only in the sixth he timed it to morbid perfection.


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

Nope.

When you box, you need to balance between defense, and offense. But you cant have both. In this 4th fight, Marquez opened up to be an aggressive counter puncher. 

As opposed to his defensive counter punching from fight 2-3.

tl'dr Manny played into Juans game.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

Of course, though tht was simply cause Juan's also the smarter fighter


----------



## Id (May 5, 2013)

It looks like Abner popped De Leons Jaw. Looks dislocated.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Bamboo (May 5, 2013)

@Robert Guerrero


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Caneo and floyd would be a good fight.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2013)

he's not going to fight Canelo

at this point any fight that could hurt his record is gonna be skipped over, and from a professional stand point I think that's ok

I still think he's a pretty terrible person though


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2013)

It's just an act to sell more


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Marquez with his new power and size should be the closest to Floyd
> 
> Pacman is just as close cause he almost had Juan, but Juan caught him slippin, n honestly if Juan did you KNOW Mayweather would



Marquez said after the Guerrero fight that he doesn't want to fight Floyd again 'everyone saw what happened in 2009'. 

[YOUTUBE]wSZPzGAv3hw[/YOUTUBE]

He also offers his input on Canelo v Mayweather, although from what I've seen in the past he doesn't have a high opinion of Canelo ( Not that I blame him).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2013)

Didnt think Guerrero had a chance and that's pretty much what happened. Don't think Canelo can beat Floyd either.


----------



## Bamboo (May 5, 2013)

Canelo ain't ready for Floyd. Beating someone like Trout isn't enough, he should fight other P4P fighters closer to his size like Martinez or Ward.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2013)

Canelo isn't ready for Floyd, but he should move up 2 weight classes and fight Andre Ward.


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Canelo needs to show a little moee before he can take on floyd.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2013)

Canelo needs Angel Hernandez as his conditioning coach.


----------



## Vault (May 6, 2013)

Everyone is saying it. Canelo needs more fights under him but then Floyd isn't getting any younger is he.


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2013)

Vault said:


> Everyone is saying it. Canelo needs more fights under him but then Floyd isn't getting any younger is he.



Given.
But Floyd has proven that "Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill", just ask Guerrero.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Marquez said after the Guerrero fight that he doesn't want to fight Floyd again 'everyone saw what happened in 2009'.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wSZPzGAv3hw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He also offers his input on Canelo v Mayweather, although from what I've seen in the past he doesn't have a high opinion of Canelo ( Not that I blame him).



Still believe Marquez would give Mayweather more trouble this time around then he did then. After all, the difference between Marquez now, and Marquez then, was he couldn't put Pacquiao to sleep. It cant be denied Marquez is also faster than before, not to mention more powerful.


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Still believe Marquez would give Mayweather more trouble this time around then he did then. After all, the difference between Marquez now, and Marquez then, was he couldn't put Pacquiao to sleep. It cant be denied Marquez is also *faster than before, not to mention more powerful.*



It should be the opposite when you get older.
roids?

Anyways, if they do fight again, I still believe that Floyd will outbox him again, but not as bad as before.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Still believe Marquez would give Mayweather more trouble this time around then he did then. After all, the difference between Marquez now, and Marquez then, was he couldn't put Pacquiao to sleep. It cant be denied Marquez is also faster than before, not to mention more powerful.



What?! Marquez was slower in his fourth fight with Pacquiao than he ever looked. He has more power but that wouldn't benefit him as he wouldn't be able to put hands on Mayweather because Mayweather wouldn't charge in like a mad bull. The match is just a stylistic nightmare for Marquez, he'd get outboxed 12-0 again.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

Well when he got knocked dow, I guess. Marquez looked faster in tht fight, his punches were more explosive and everything. Actually maneuvering in the ring different though. He lost some agility, but his punching speed seems to have gone up. Either that or Pacman himself got faster.

Bamboo, Marquez just started lifting for the first time in tht last Pacquiao fight, so he did get bigger naturally, if he used roids woulda been no contest


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Roids for the win.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2013)

Pacquiao will be fighting Rios on the 22nd of November. Two fighters comings off of losses on ppv.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

I'm hoping for a pacman win then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2013)

They're fighting in China.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Hey china where's it at lol.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

Pacman on a losing streak damn


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Well hopefully he can win this.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

got robbed in tht bradly fight


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Yes yes he did,  pure bs.


----------



## Early (May 6, 2013)

Everytime a Pac fan accuses Marquez of using Roids, it is hilariously ironic. Get over it, he got countered, because he comes forward relentlessly, and this time Juan put the necessary bulk on and worked on that overhand right for months.


Sucks that Alvarado isn't going to get that payday, but Rios is a good match for Manny, in that he will not box him, he will not try to counter, he is going stand and throw with him. Manny doesn't have to worry about getting outboxed, he just has to be quicker and stronger. Should be interesting to see how affected Manny will be after being put to sleep a year ago.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Manny should just win this fight and then retire.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

He shouldn't retire after this fight. He has to bring credibility back to his name. Getting beat is one thing, getting knocked out killed his hype and everything. Maybe for his life in politics, definitely, but as a boxer, it's too soon to retire.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Yeah but I don't want him to lose again


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> He shouldn't retire after this fight. He has to bring credibility back to his name. Getting beat is one thing, getting knocked out killed his hype and everything. Maybe for his life in politics, definitely, but as a boxer, it's too soon to retire.



I believe he wants a 5th fight against JMM before he retires.
He'll destroy Rios though.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Another fight with jmm, not to sure he should do that.


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Another fight with jmm, not to sure he should do that.



Me too, but revenge is a strong force though.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

I feel confident that Pacquiao can beat Marquez, but he's gotta fight smart. Marquez isn't some nobody fighter that hasn't been in rodeos of his own. Pacquaio has what he needs, going for knockouts and getting sloppy in the process wont work, it just wont.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Well in the end it's all up to pac man.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

Imagine if Pacman found a coach tht could teach him balance and defense

damn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2013)

Pac should take it easy and go on a retirement tour like Chavez Sr did


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Pacman needs to get two more wins then retire.


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2013)

Pacman and Floyd should fight before they retire.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 6, 2013)

So who exactly would you guys say is the pedistol in boxing right now. 

I don't mean Mayweather, I mean this guys in the neutral, if u beat or can fight on his level at all you're well established, if you cant, you're subpar or established but not exactly "there" yet.

And pacman and Floyd should, if not to satsfy the hype, then simply to do it for the hell of it. Everyone's fought everyone except for the young bucks, time to get this what if over, even if the hype is dead.


----------



## Bamboo (May 7, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> So who exactly would you guys say is the pedistol in boxing right now.
> 
> I don't mean Mayweather, I mean this guys in the neutral, if u beat or can fight on his level at all you're well established, if you cant, you're subpar or established but not exactly "there" yet.
> 
> And pacman and Floyd should, if not to satsfy the hype, then simply to do it for the hell of it. Everyone's fought everyone except for the young bucks, time to get this what if over, even if the hype is dead.



I'd say Canelo, Ward, Broner and Mares.

I love Pacman to death, specially since I'm a Filipino too, but I believe Floyd will beat him by UD or a late stoppage.


----------



## Id (May 7, 2013)

> So who exactly would you guys say is the pedistol in boxing right now.


Ward, Mares, Marquez, and Rigo.


----------



## Id (May 7, 2013)

Given that Mikey Garcia, and Nonito are top rank. What are Abner Mares top choices?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 7, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're fighting in China.



         .


----------



## Gunners (May 7, 2013)

At the top of the sport. 
Mayweather-Ward-Rigondeaux. 

A notch beneath. 
Donaire-Marquez, Wlad. 

There are a lot of fighters ( Your Mares and Bradleys, who are not dominant, height of the sport yada yada but are solid opponents who would be good to have on your resume). 

That being said this Golden Boy and Top Rank feud needs to stop, getting in the way of fights I want to see. It'd be nice if the sanction bodies protected the sports integrity as opposed to contributing their share of corruption.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 7, 2013)

And how the news is trying to find a link between sociopathic traits in boxers


----------



## Almondsand (May 8, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> So who exactly would you guys say is the pedistol in boxing right now.
> 
> I don't mean Mayweather, I mean this guys in the neutral, if u beat or can fight on his level at all you're well established, if you cant, you're subpar or established but not exactly "there" yet.
> 
> And pacman and Floyd should, if not to satsfy the hype, then simply to do it for the hell of it. Everyone's fought everyone except for the young bucks, time to get this what if over, even if the hype is dead.



Well Mayweather is the top, no one is there with him at all. His intelligence and skill and how he displays it against his opponents to break them down and make them look like nothing is second to none. 
The closest to Mayweather is Rigondeaux as I watch him break down Teon Kennedy in such a dominant fashion, his victory over Donaire was impressive as well but I figured he will dominate someone like Donaire who doesn't control pace but fight in a rhythm just to counter punch with power. 
Marquez is also close to Mayweather, a lot of people don't understand his intangibles and great will power while inside the ring. He also is a supremely intelligent fighter and is skillful enough to counter punch while under pressure and set up combinations with the correct punches thrown to get his opponent out of there (ex. Juan Diaz, Manny Pacquiao).  

A notch below these guys are Mares, B-Hop, Ward, and Wladimir. Ward cleaned out his whole division that everyone he's faced are now fighting each other just to get another sniff at him, his whole division if filled with monsters like Carl Froch and Mikkel Kessler, etc.. His only next goal is to unify and go up to light heavy. Bernard don't need an introduction, he's 48 and is now light heavyweight champion again... with a dominant performance. Mares has proven over and over again he can do almost any style of fighting he wants in the ring, as he put on a sort of clinic against Deleon last Saturday. Wladimir is just King at the Heavyweight division no one is touching him and he is very intelligent with how he executes his jab.

Pacquiao don't deserve a fight with Mayweather, it's a waste of a fight as Pacquiao have no chance and I doubt he will have enough confidence against Mayweather during the fight like all of Mayweather opponents once they can't touch him how they want. Pacquiao is going to have to build his confidence supremely high and forget all the bad things that has happened thus far.


Id said:


> Given that Mikey Garcia, and Nonito are top rank. What are Abner Mares top choices?


Leo Santa Cruz? I have to do a litte more research at his division.. I hope they have him fight Gary Russell Jr..


Gunners said:


> At the top of the sport.
> Mayweather-Ward-Rigondeaux.
> 
> A notch beneath.
> ...


Ward and Rigondeaux skillwise P4P is not touching Mayweather, he is the top of the sport. 

Yeah I agree if Top Rank and Goldenboy just come together for certain fights, boxing will get a extra boost of interest. I heard through the grape vine that Mayweather is looking over at top rank.. for Prodvonikov.. I hope he is not trying to fight him because that's easier work than Guerrero who is actually a very skilled fighter.


The Prodigy said:


> And how the news is trying to find a link between sociopathic traits in boxers



What news?


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2013)

That rumour was started by Freddie Roach who is full of shit.


----------



## Sotei (May 8, 2013)

Everyone still sleeping on Golovkin, not even one mention and no mention of Quillin either. C'mon.


----------



## Bamboo (May 8, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That rumour was started by Freddie Roach who is full of shit.



Lol at Guerrero knicking out Floyd in 4 or 5.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 8, 2013)

Something about sociopaths have a split in their brain that triggers remorse and basically consciousness towards being aggressive. A doctors trying to sully boxers down to the sociopath level in an attempt to justify what Tamerlan Tsarnaev did.


----------



## Almondsand (May 9, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That rumour was started by Freddie Roach who is full of shit.


Well Freddie isn't doing so well right now... All of his fighters losing and not looking impressive. He also seems to be focusing more on his relationship issues, I never thought Freddie Roach was a great trainer as he never help his fighters improve their weaknesses. Also he is linked to some of the most slimiest people in the business..



Sotei said:


> Everyone still sleeping on Golovkin, not even one mention and no mention of Quillin either. C'mon.


Golovkin isn't that good in my opinion... He is ok, not all that great.. They are protecting him a little bit giving him Rosado who was light middleweight at the time and Ishida who had no knockout power and multitude of losses. 

Kid chocolate is phenomenal and was looking extra solid against Guerrero with a great display of power and patience. He also seems to be employing the philly shell shoulder roll as well. I think he will be mentioned pretty soon among the top in the sport, I'm just waiting to see who he fights next.



The Prodigy said:


> Something about sociopaths have a split in their brain that triggers remorse and basically consciousness towards being aggressive. A doctors trying to sully boxers down to the sociopath level in an attempt to justify what Tamerlan Tsarnaev did.



Well I mean anyone who plays a high contact sport will I bet have higher levels of aggressive behavior but I don't think it makes you a sociopath. The best boxers were pretty much good with their families (well children anyways).


----------



## Kid (May 10, 2013)

So Haye fightning against Char in June 

Haye will knock him out 3/4 rounds


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2013)

mayweather kicked guerreros ass


----------



## Bamboo (May 11, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> mayweather kicked guerreros ass



and he made it look easy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2013)

gueerreros a cheater anyway


----------



## Early (May 18, 2013)

Anybody see the Peterson Matthysse fight?

My goodnes, Matthysse has some wrecking balls. He floored Lamont. Looks like it will be him and Danny Garcia in September. And I think Lucas is going to win that one.



Unless he tests positive for something, which is the reality of the day and age we live in.


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2013)

Peterson got wrecked.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 18, 2013)

Power went out here just before the fight was about to start , guess ill have to settle for Mosley-Cano or Sosa-Segura.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 25, 2013)

Froch-Kessler on now...looks like Froch was jabbing Kessler's face off but now Kessler's starting to time that jab


----------



## mumyoryu (May 25, 2013)

Kessler getting discouraged of Froch's toughness, Froch landing the big ones, focusing more on power now instead of the jab

~~Froch back to the jab in the 9th, slower pace, probably tired himself out in the 7th, 8th

~~Close 11th round, though still thought Kessler took it, I have him ahead by a round.

~~Good 12th for Froch, got it dead even with a few close rounds, Froch probably gets the decision


----------



## Bamboo (May 25, 2013)

Froch beats Kessler!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 25, 2013)

I enjoyed that glad froch won


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2013)

Mayweather vs Canelo at 152 on September 14th.

Floyd ducks who?!? The man isn't scared of anyone, this proves it.


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2013)

The fight taking place at 152lb is shameful in my honest opinion. I felt that Mayweather would have beaten Canelo at 154lb and he has fought at the weight before, so draining him is unnecessary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2013)

Meh. Don't think Canelo's ready for this yet.


----------



## Early (May 30, 2013)

Mayweather gets his way, in Vegas, and at a catchweight. Canelo feels good after a fight with trout that was closer than the scorecards had it. This is going to end the way it usually does, Mayweather decision, and complaints of him "running"(boxing).


However, what a fantastic year for boxing.

This second half we are going to get Garcia-Matthyysse. Mayweather-Alvarez, Bradley-Marquez, and Pacquaio-Rios. The best are fighting each other. Except in that latter bout, but it will be entertaining nonetheless.

Make Ward-Froch 2 happen this year while you're at it, boxing gods.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 30, 2013)

Good fight I got Mayweather dec

Broner vs Malignaggi should be good


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2013)

So much for Floyd being scared ay. Should be a good fight.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The fight taking place at 152lb is shameful in my honest opinion. I felt that Mayweather would have beaten Canelo at 154lb and he has fought at the weight before, so draining him is unnecessary.



Going to give the Alvarez fans another thing to complain about when Floyd knocks him off, Alvarez probably won't even make weight anyway.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

I really like Canelo

but why would Floyd be scared of Canelo he's a young kid that's basically starting his pro career, it's not like he's fighting a Canelo at the height at his powers


----------



## Bamboo (May 31, 2013)

Once Money beat Canelo, haters will pressure Floyd to fight much bigger men like Martinez or Ward, they will never be satisfied.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2013)

It's not like Mayweather at this point is going to fight anyone that could really legitimately challenge him and ruin his perfect record 

I ain't even hating that's smart as fuck


----------



## Id (Jun 1, 2013)

Vegas odds out
-230 For Canelo.
I am so on that.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 1, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The fight taking place at 152lb is shameful in my honest opinion. I felt that Mayweather would have beaten Canelo at 154lb and he has fought at the weight before, so draining him is unnecessary.


Canelo and his team were the one who suggested a catch-weight, of which Mayweather took advantage of because he was all for staying at 147.  He then said ok to 150 and they rescinded and said 152 of which he agreed to. Canelo said he can make it comfortable so I don't see how he will be drained, and there is no re-hydration clause so he can rehydrate to 170+ pounds like he did in his fight with Trout. Mayweather stays at 150 on fight night so Canelo is going to have over 20 pounds on him which is a huge advantage plus he is 22 so he should be able to lose the pounds easily or choose not and pay a fine to let the bout go on. What's shameful is that Canelo is really a light heavyweight but he drains himself down to super-welter to fight smaller men (even junior welters like Lopez) and not anyone his size. 


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meh. Don't think Canelo's ready for this yet.


He's not but he is coming in 20+ pounds on fight night so... it could get interesting but skills is Money Mayweather all day. 


Early said:


> Mayweather gets his way, in Vegas, and at a catchweight. Canelo feels good after a fight with trout that was closer than the scorecards had it. This is going to end the way it usually does, Mayweather decision, and complaints of him "running"(boxing).
> 
> 
> However, what a fantastic year for boxing.
> ...


Mayweather should box him in the first six rounds, Saul have a tendecy to tire out in the middle rounds due to lack of stamina and not being conditioned to going the distance. Once Canelo gets tired Mayweather may try to go for a finishing performance.. I just hope he goes to the body a lot more then finish them off up top because if he goes to Canelo body he should finish him off.

Yes Boxing this year was absolutely mouth watering... It's suprising though how things are playing out due to the added barriers in boxing that started off earlier this year against Top Rank/HBO and Goldenboy/Showtime. I will say Showtime is winning currently and have actually outpointed HBO on making this fight happen.

Garcia Matthyse is intriguing... Everybody is really hype on Matthyse and rightfully so, I am still putting my money on Garcia because he's from Philadelphia and everyone always picks him to lose and all he does is win. Bradley- Marquez just brings me butterflys to the stomach thinking about what can happen in that match.. just to see the wizardry and chess laden moves Marquez displays against Bradley godly will and heart is just something that is going to be talked about.. Pacquiao vs Rios will be a good match to garner attention back to Pacquiao if he can knockout Rios which he should be able to do if he goes back to Pacquiao of old.. but I see nothing special of skills or story coming from the Rios matchup.


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Good fight I got Mayweather dec
> 
> Broner vs Malignaggi should be good


I'm going for a Mayweather TKO.. I'm just hoping he stops this kid because then the hype Mayweather will recieve will be exponential which will rightfully placed on him since he actually the most skilled in the game today and people don't appreciate it.I think Malignaggi have a real solid game to outbox the shit out of Broner.. Broner does do the philly shell but he does not move around enough to cover the flaws that defensive stance have.. Also he tries to mimic Floyd too much which Paulie will take advantage of I think. Broner power though if it transfers to welterweight might get Paulie but Paulie chin is pretty damn solid, if he had punching power I think Paulie will be undefeated right now actually.


Vault said:


> So much for Floyd being scared ay. Should be a good fight.


GO to some online boxing forums, there are many still saying Floyd is scared.. the wave of hatred has actually increased these past few days.. It's amazing.


God Movement said:


> Going to give the Alvarez fans another thing to complain about when Floyd knocks him off, Alvarez probably won't even make weight anyway.


Hope he does come in at 154, pay that fine then gets his ass wupped and maybe even stopped due to his suspect stamina. 


Bamboo said:


> Once Money beat Canelo, haters will pressure Floyd to fight much bigger men like Martinez or Ward, they will never be satisfied.


They're already suggesting it as you speak... It's never going to end, I use to think Floyd bitched too much about not getting his just due but now I see why he do, everytime he tries to shut them up they get louder and say he's ducking this person and that. LOL someone said he chose Canelo to duck Matthyse..


Parallax said:


> It's not like Mayweather at this point is going to fight anyone that could really legitimately challenge him and ruin his perfect record
> 
> I ain't even hating that's smart as fuck



This is one of the haters right here... This is there main argument yet they never say who they feel will legitimately challenge him.. it was Canelo but now who is it?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 2, 2013)

I think Canelo's team would prefer the fight at 154. It doesn't make sense for them to want it at a lower weight, so I'm inclined to believe them more than Mayweather's account. Canelo's trainer:

_'Alvarez trainer, "Chepo" Reynoso, has a slightly different version of the story.

"Those two pounds that we're sacrificing was a condition to get the Mayweather fight," Reynoso told Boxingscene. "He wanted 150 pounds and we requested 152, and I think in the end we did well...If we did not give up those two pounds, he wouldn't fight. Besides, Mayweather wanted to fight at 147, then 150. Fortunately, Richard Schaefer is a great negotiator. Everyone did their part to get this achieved."'_

From here: 

I haven't actually seen much of Canelo, but he doesn't look like a fighter who can beat someone as good as Mayweather. He looks solid, but not special. The only thing that stood out to me about him was his head movement:



If he can keep that sort of defence up against Mayweather then he might make some of the rounds interesting, but it'll probably be another UD win for Mayweather.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2013)

After doing Marquez dirty on the weight, I'm reluctant to trust Team Floyd on these matters.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 8, 2013)

Dawson-Stevenson:


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah you can put a fork in Dawson's career. I don't know why fighters fuck around with their weight in pursuit of a paycheck.

Lara just stopped Angulo.


----------



## Early (Jun 8, 2013)

Dawson is so done. Stevenson deserves credit of course, but Chad is not the same fighter anymore. Stevenson should probably seek a fight with Pascal or Bute and load up on that canadian superfight money.




Wow what a fight just now with Lara and Anuglo, Lara was floored TWICE but continued on and was able to fracture Angulo's right orbital bone, and left a nasty hematoma that forced Angulo to quit.


----------



## Early (Jun 8, 2013)

All that is left is the highly unappetizing main event of Maidana-Lopez :/


See you guys next week for Garcia-Lopez


----------



## Id (Jun 9, 2013)

Holy shit, Lopez vs Maidana was the war that was expected.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 22, 2013)

Adrien should get another ko tonight.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2013)

Broner is a straight up dick, had him winning the fight but I really don't like him.


----------



## Early (Jun 23, 2013)

Broner won for sure, but a classless remark at the end and Paulie was pretty much saying it was rigged, it wasnt...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2013)

He said it was a close fight, I think he's more along the lines of how certain fighters are elevated into stardom, given opportunity after opportunity etc. Hope Broner fights Matthysse next.


----------



## Early (Jun 23, 2013)

Lets all vote him to fight his "big brother" Floyd, next

@gooner but what if Garcia beats Matthysse


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2013)

I am not sure what's more disgusting. 
Broners attitude, reaching an all time low. 
Or the judge giving it 17-11 for AB.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2013)

To be honest I only had Malignaggi winning 3 rounds. He was competitive but I didn't have him winning many rounds.

Just feel that he's a cunt and when people compare his persona to Floyd's, that's the easiest distinction to make. Say what you want about Mayweather, he handles himself graciously in victory.

Broner is too cocky and I don't see him handling adversity in the ring well. Right now he believes too much in his own hype.


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2013)

The reff let Broner get away with too much shit. Low blow, kick to the nutts, 360 punch, rabbit punch, slamming his fist on Paulie back.

Gollie


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2013)

I like Broner, he's an interesting character. He can get people invested in the sport.


----------



## Ae (Jun 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> So much for Floyd being scared ay. Should be a good fight.



They just mad cause they not pretty


----------



## Gunners (Jul 2, 2013)

Good barber, strange man.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 4, 2013)

Fuck Broner he is a proper cunt, Floyd can be an arse too but he's so much more graceful. Broner is a pure prick.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Kid (Jul 16, 2013)

So Haye vs Fury in september..

I think Haye will KO him in 6 rounds


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 18, 2013)

Garcia-Matthysee and Lara-Trout on for the Mayweather-Canelo undercard


----------



## Early (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Good on Tony Thompson, hilarious post fight interview. He did the right thing in that match, he went after Price and did not let him box. Thompson deserves a lot of credit. 3 losses and only two of them to Wladmir. 

2.Haye is going to obliterate Tyson Fury. Fury was floored by a puffed up cruiserweight, Steve Cunningham, and basically used his size to pin Cunninghan to the corner and ropes before he pulled out the KO. He is about to get exposed.

3.HOLY SHIT, GARCIA-MATTHYSSE ON THE FUCKING UNDERCARD. What a great card. Will be the first PPV I purchase myself in years, These are the fights people want to see, and we have to support stuff like this when it happens.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2013)

Fight of the year candidate between Awakawa and that Mexican-American prospect.


----------



## Bluth (Jul 27, 2013)

That was a fucking war between Arakawa and Figueroa, if Arakawa had any power at all he would have had a chance, to be honest I'm really worried about the guy, he looked absolutely wrecked in the post-fight.


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 29, 2013)

Keith Thurman is definitely proven now and Diego Chaves he didn't look that bad I will actually like to see more of him. 

Awakawa vs Foguiero was an absolute war of attrition.. I kept looking at the facial expression of Omar he seemed to go through so many emotions while the japanese guy just smiled and kept coming forward stronger each and everytime he got hurt.

I just have to shake my head at the Berto fight.. Berto did well with one arm but got knocked down and the ref waved it off before finishing the count to 8.


----------



## Id (Aug 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fC6978Dct_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Early (Aug 24, 2013)

HOLY SHIT Abner Mares got destroyed by Jhonny Gonzalez!


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 7, 2013)

There are rumours going around that Mayweather was dropped in sparring from a body shot. Nothing confirmed, though.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2013)

I read that and apparently the source is a complete joke.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 12, 2013)

Floyd said he considered Cotto undefeated because of the 2 extra pounds he had to lose against Pac

so won't that make Canelo undefeated too, even if Floyd beats him?

Mayweather in post fight conference: 

?Canelo is still undefeated because the match was at a catchweight?


lol


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yznnhaFCH0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Almondsand (Sep 13, 2013)

I got Danny Garcia with the upset, crazy how him winning is the upset


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2013)

i need to find a bar/restaurant to watch this


----------



## Hadler (Sep 13, 2013)

Lucas is a devastating puncher and Garcia is very easy to hit

I certainly dont like his chances when an old Zab Judah could give him some trouble and visibly rock him

I lean towards Lucas BUT Garcia shouldn't be counted out as that left hook of his could be a game changer


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2013)

Floyd weighed in at 150.5lb, Canelo weighed in at 152lb. The later looked pretty dry to be honest, hopefully he is able to rehydrate successfully, even so if he doesn't stop Floyd early in the fight I believe his stamina will give out.

I don't feel sorry for Canelo but at the same time I don't like catchweights. Even if Floyd wins the victory will be tarnished in my eyes. Things like this make boxing look like a magic act/circus.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2013)

If both parties agree, it doesn't affect the win in my eyes personally. You know what you were getting into, and you clearly thought you could work around it.

And if we really want to talk about how hard it is for Canelo, let's also talk about how hard it must be for Mayweather to continue to perform at his level as old as he is, compared to Canelo. In my opinion, the catchweight is perfectly fine.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh shit! THAT was Canelo? 

I thought they'd given the mariachi skeleton a ginger wig. Dude looks drained to hell.

Once again Floyd has robbed everyone of a potentially good fight. Floyd Drainweather


Good thing Garcia/Mathysse is on the undercard or else I'd consider it a waste of my money


----------



## warp drive (Sep 14, 2013)

God Movement said:


> *If both parties agree*, it doesn't affect the win in my eyes personally. You know what you were getting into, and you clearly thought you could work around it.
> 
> And if we really want to talk about how hard it is for Canelo, let's also talk about how hard it must be for Mayweather to continue to perform at his level as old as he is, compared to Canelo. In my opinion, the catchweight is perfectly fine.



Mayweather force it. It is simple logic. End of argument. 
Notwithstanding, I have my homeboy Canelo winning via fatality before round seven. 
Floyd is too old and more vulnerable than ever. 
For those arguing against Canelo's stamina, lets give it a rest. Assuming Canelo was slow down in his previous fight against Trout due to stamina, Canelo was 22 ( he's not even close to his prime years yet); if his stamina is low, he can increase it just as easy at age 23. On the other hand, Floyd is past his prime; his virtue is experience and outboxing Canelo technically, but the body can only take so much before it goes down.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 14, 2013)

Let's not forget the Molina-Ishe bout, I'm expecting an ugly fight, but interesting nonetheless. These dudes are bad luck guys used to getting screwed on judges' cards and by crooked referees, specially Molina who must be one of the most avoided guys in boxing for being a high risk-low reward type and a spoiler to boot, not even his fellow mexicans support him. Truth is both him and Ishe are better fighters than their records suggest 

my money is on Molina since Ishe's best years are behind him; I think Molina will be too smart, too strong, and active for him, he's been waiting forever for this title shot and he'll want to make a statement to Floyd/Canelo/Cotto/Lara and all the top dogs who have ignored him so far. He knows he probably wont get another chance.

Damn, this card is truly stacked! so many good fighters and championships at stake, one of the best cards I can remember 

I hope I'm wrong about Canelo and he's in good shape on fight night despite the looks of it

I'm beginning to worry about Lucas too, he looked pretty drained, all pale, dry and like a drug user at weigh in




warp drive said:


> Mayweather force it. It is simple logic. End of argument.
> Notwithstanding, I have my homeboy Canelo winning via fatality before round seven.
> Floyd is too old and more vulnerable than ever.
> For those arguing against Canelo's stamina, lets give it a rest. Assuming Canelo was slow down in his previous fight against Trout due to stamina, Canelo was 22 ( he's not even close to his prime years yet); *if his stamina is low, he can increase it just as easy at age 23.* On the other hand, Floyd is past his prime; his virtue is experience and outboxing Canelo technically, but the body can only take so much before it goes down.


Dude you're seriously oversimplifying things here. You can bet any fighter who gains about 16lbs from the weigh in to fight night (like Canelo does) is struggling a lot to make the weight, the fact that Canelo is still growing makes it even more difficult.

his stamina will hardly improve as long as he stays in that division, he's already too big for 154lbs. That's why forcing Canelo, who already has problems to make the weight, to lose 2 extra pounds more, could dramatically affect him, in power, stamina and punch resistance, and is a bitch move by Floyd just to gain even more advantage

If you think 2 lbs don't mean much, ask Mikey Garcia how difficult it is to lose 2 lbs 

For his fight with Juanma Lopez they showed him throwing up and struggling to just lose 2 lbs, and he still couldn't make it


[YOUTUBE]gbW3J1r5kYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

*Sigh*

I knew Canelo fans would start making excuses before the fight even happens. There's no re-hydration clause, Canelo can go right back up to full size if he so wishes. Floyd is old. Canelo is young. Floyd is smaller. Canelo is bigger. Yes there is a catch-weight but there are imbalances in other areas. There is no excuse for Canelo when he gets pummeled tonight so stop trying to make excuses for him.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not saying that Canelo's weight will be the cause if he loses the fight but to just dismiss it is quite frankly bias towards favoritism for Mayweather or being uninformed


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

I am acknowledging the catchweight and the potential effect it may have on Canelo. Hell, Floyd's camp acknowledges that and that's why they did it. I'm not saying it doesn't matter. I'm saying there are imbalances in other areas which must also be acknowledged. I do favor Floyd, but that's not affecting my judgment on the matter.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't see Canelo winning this match. Mayweather's just going to throw a lead and immediately be gone. He's not going to wait around or cover up to let Alvarez work his counter combinations. I don't know how Alvarez will react to Mayweather's clinch techniques either. He's going to get elbows pushed into face when he wants to clinch, and he probably won't be able to stop Mayweather when he wants his own clinch. He's going to get cross faced, hit while trying to hold, and hit while trying to break. Alvarez's pressure and good number of power punches from both hands will make it interesting but I can't see him overwhelming Mayweather in punching range. I don't think he will win, dude's just too inaccurate and reliant on combinations.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

*FIGHT NIGHT!!! GET HYPE BITCHES!!!!*


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthyse to ge the knock out on round 6.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

I like Matthysse and I like Garcia but I want Garcia to get KO'ed just to see his father's reaction. I want to see what kind of a bitch he becomes.

While I want Canelo to win, I think Mayweather is going to be on his bike all night. No way Canelo wins by decision, that ain't happening, if Canelo wins, it'll be by stoppage or KO.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthysse vs Garcia gonna be banging


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

Cano vs Theophane was a very good fight. I think Cano wins it, if not, it's a draw.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

Anybody got an HD stream?


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

Smith and Molina are putting me to sleep, these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Anybody got an HD stream?


This            ?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Smith and Molina are putting me to sleep, these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Yeah I minimised the stream and it even sounds boring

Fuck the commentators agree


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

Banner Made by the Lovely Laix


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

Give these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a draw, nobody won this fight, not the fighters and especially not the audience.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

WOW

That fight was shit


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2013)

The Garcia fight better be good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> The Garcia fight better be good.



if its not good ill knock you out


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

This fight hasn't even started and I'm already hyped!!!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 14, 2013)

Me too!! Lets get it on!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2013)

This fight gonna be good.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> if its not good ill knock you out



Oh fighting words you bastard. Your ass is on the line now boi


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

Tense first round. Lucas trying to knock Dany's head off.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

rofl, garica is not gonna last. would love to see garcia's phaggy dad see his son get knocked out.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think it'll go the 6 like I initially predicted. 4-5 maybe


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2013)

Garcia will sleep me thinks  but that left hook doe


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

anyone got another stream? mine is starting to lag.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthysse is getting close to the KO, he's tagging Gracia but it hasn't been flush yet.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2013)

Garcia is boxing well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

strong round from garcia


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

another low blow lol.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

Garcia opening up in order to keep Matthysse at bay... dangerous game to be playing.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

garcia is doing much better than all of us expected i presume


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

round 6 was a nice comeback round from Matthysse, dude is throwing some serious leather now


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2013)

That swollen eye is Garcia's best friend right now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

mathysse is blind out there, probably the end for him.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuck this lag man


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2013)

87-84 Garcia. Pretty good fight here.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

Full length

118 - 112 Garcia


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthysee down by a body shot!(?)


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2013)

This is definitely a 6 point fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Fuck this lag man


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

Garcia vs Floyd after Floyd pummels Saul


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Fuck this lag man



Get better interwebs Suzu


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Garcia point deducted. Lel


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

Point deducted. Doesn't matter though.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice work by Garcia. He really put everything together for this one


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

good fight


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2013)

9-9. 116-110 Garcia. Good fight and performance by him.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2013)

That eye fucked Matthysse up. I'd call it a draw and we get a rematch.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Sotei said:


> That eye fucked Matthysse up. I'd call it a draw and we get a rematch.



What? A draw, really?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

114 - 112?

I do not agree


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2013)

Vault said:


> What? A draw, really?




Naw, Garcia obviously won, I'm just saying, these corrupt judges should have called it a draw and we get that rematch, without Matthysse getting his eye fucked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Good shit from Garcia.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2013)

Danny's a likable and humble dude. His old man is another story. Dude just entered the P4P talks. 

I'd like to see him fight Bradley if he beats Marquez. A fight against Mayweather in Philly could be hooge.


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

Danny is the truth, he fucked up Lucas' eye because Lucas didn't respect his power. And Danny actually dropped his overrated ass. Boxers>Punchers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

lol at tank doing the nat anthem


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

BBC STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 15, 2013)

'Murica: Home of the Bweeeeeeeeve - Tank 2013


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

this british announcer has no clue who these american celebs are :ho


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

I know  Sean Diddy had me on the floor.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

if floyd loses it doesn't count because saul doesn't have a soul


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

BIEBER


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

yes, justin bieber is there again!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

wtf is wrong with Lil Wayne, LOL?!?!?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo comes in at 165 and Mayweather comes in lighter than he weighed yesterday.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

floyd is taking the piss right now

a milli?!? started rapping along


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 15, 2013)

lol wtf is Robin doin there?


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

That maggot Bieber smh


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

wayne must be high as fuck, wtf is he saying


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> wtf is wrong with Lil Wayne, LOL?!?!?!



Ok you are a goon, but what's a goon to a goblin?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> this british announcer has no clue who these american celebs are :ho





Vault said:


> I know  Sean Diddy had me on the floor.


Yeah this Brit commentary is really bad. Sorry Vault


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

I heard hanging around Money May gives you street cred .


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks for raping my ears, lil wayne


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

LETS GO MONEY!


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah this Brit commentary is really bad. Sorry Vault



Hey I have seen your international football coverage too dawg. :ho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Vault said:


> Hey I have seen your international football coverage too dawg. :ho



How does it feel the Mexicans can do better football coverage than the Brits?


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Very subdued opening.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> How does it feel the Mexicans can do better football coverage than the Brits?



You mean shouting?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Mayweather is so illusive


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

3-0 Mayweather


Damn, Canelo looking slow.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

I can see how this is going. 3 to Floyd.

Agreed, Canelo is NOT fast enough. This feels Guerrero-esque


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Vault said:


> You mean shouting?



No matter who is playing they always make the match seems more interesting that what it actually is.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo a dirty bully


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo scouted out that Mayweather glove touch sucker punch


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

4 NOTHING

Floyd is too accurate and fast, true speed


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Mayweather is fast as hell lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Canelo scouted out that Mayweather glove touch sucker punch



 **


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo gonna need the KO


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo dirty as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo weighed down by the 3248309280328 sponsorships on his trunks.


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

If I were mexican, i'd fucking hate floyd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

dis Mexican music


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

The crowd burying the US .


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo can't handle the speed. He's also looking like he might be getting tired.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo dirty as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo trying to be cholo as fuck in this fight


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

you cannot outbox floyd

canelo is suffering here


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo got schooled there


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 15, 2013)

Unless Canelo can get a KO, looks like another easy win for Money.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo has won 1 round


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

I dislike him ,but ill admit it, this guy is P4P king.

Floyd is so good, even at this age...I wish he and pac had fought at the right time, but he would have beat him as well. Would be closer than this at least.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

Floyd is disciplined as fuck. Canelo trying hard to turn this into a scrap but Mayweather isn't biting.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 15, 2013)

Can _anyone_ beat Mayweather after this?


----------



## Harard (Sep 15, 2013)

Floyd is a boxing genius.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

i got 1 round for alvarez, thats it.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2013)

Damn thought canelo would be doing better.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 15, 2013)

Floyd boxing like the younger man


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol

MMA all day


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo tried to fly too close to the sun. Green faced wet eared fucked was too young for this.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

1 fucking round. Are you kidding me? Guerrero was better than this.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2013)

What round are you people giving the Gingexican? I haven't given him any rounds.


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Lol
> 
> MMA all day



Nah, you don't see the best p4p fighter not respecting his opponent and then getting clocked  


Anderson Silva should watch this and take notes


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Canelo tried to fly too close to the sun. Green faced wet eared fucked was too young for this.


Lol I agree


Early said:


> Nah, you don't see the best p4p fighter not respecting his opponent and then getting clocked
> 
> 
> Anderson Silva should watch this and take notes


You dont see that man in boring ass fights either.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

mayweather trollin


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Damn thought canelo would be doing better.


We get this comment every Mayweather fight


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Mayweather destroyed him look at those stats


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

draw????? LOL


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2013)

This is going exactly like I thought it would. Like I said Canelo is too inaccurate and reliant on combination work for offence. The first few rounds of Canelo against Trout showed how much he can struggle to close the distance against mobile opponents. Trout was only showing a backhanded southpaw jab for most of the early going too. 

When Canelo does try to punch from outside he sometimes eschews the jab and starts swinging long shots when he gets frustrated. His long right hooks against Trout (who is a southpaw) left him exposed and Trout did little. Much of Mayweather's A game is catch and pitch.

Canelo is an entertaining and skilled fighter, but he is exactly the type of fighter that Mayweather and his team wants to fight. He attracts a huge demographic of viewers, has a record full of knockouts for the many who hope to see Mayweather get starched, and he is an orthodox combination fighter. 

120-109 Mayweather. Great performance.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

how the hell did one judge even see it as a draw holy shit


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 15, 2013)

draw my fucking ass


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow really thought they were gonna go there for a minute


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

A draw? 

Judge blind as fuck there.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

114 - 114?

Mexican judge or what? The fuck was that friend watching?

EDIT:

Turns out its the same retard who scored Bradley over Pac


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

A draw?   that judge looool


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 15, 2013)

Judge need to be fired asap, probably mexican


----------



## Harard (Sep 15, 2013)

A draw? looooooool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo got the Mexican Mafia on that one judge's ass.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 15, 2013)

That judge who called it a draw is crazy


----------



## Darc (Sep 15, 2013)

Floyd is a beast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Canelo a shit.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

These judges are ruining the sport


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2013)

I wonder if that judge is in GBP pocket, Mayweather's victory was about as clear as they come. The scorecards were too close for my comfort as the fight could have reasonably been scored 120-108. If I was Mayweather I would reconsider my relationship with GBP as it seems as though they tried pulling a fast one on him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Man, I got no idea wtf that judge was watching. No way that was a draw in any way, shape or form. Sum powerful Mexican genjutsu used there.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 15, 2013)

CJ Ross shocking.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2013)

Had the 1st round 10-10, then Mayweather won every other round.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Money May FTG was too overwhelming for Canobito.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 15, 2013)

lol this bitch Cynthia J. Ross more stoned than Lil Wayne and Beeber.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2013)

Amir Khan winning the "next Mayweather opponent" poll on ESPN.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2013)

I didn't give Canelo any fucking rounds, how that judge saw a fucking draw is pure insanity. Great fight by Mayweather, tip of the hat... but fuck Bieber.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 15, 2013)

judge probably is anti-Bieber so she scored it a draw out of spite.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

So Johnny couldn't knock off Saban and Mayweather continues his dominance. Not a good day for upsets. Our only hope left for the weekend is if Eli beats Peyton.



Nightblade said:


> judge probably is anti-Bieber so she scored it a draw out of spite.


>she

That explains a lot.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats to maywheather, good job by Canelo IMO he should have waited a little longer to fight someone like maywheather. But if I was maywheather I would be ashamed and embarrassed to have bieber come out with him. Should have been just lil wayne.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

All the score cards were bullshit anyway, the fight wasnt even close, Canelo only won like 2 rounds, smh


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

This was the first MD of Floyd's career and it should have been UD by all means. GBP has it out for him.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2013)

One round or none, probably none - I only caught a minute or so of the fifth so that may have affected my decision. I'll have to look over it again.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

iirc the fifth was a pretty even round. They were going blow for blow.


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 15, 2013)

Soooo. . . Who's next lol?


----------



## Sotei (Sep 15, 2013)

I want to see Garcia vs Matthysse II, that fight was great... then Matthysse lost his eye, from that point on he wasn't as aggressive or as accurate. That fight deserves a second part.


As for who poses a threat to Mayweather? No one in his weight division, I would love to see Andre Ward vs Mayweather but Ward is too heavy for that. I'd still pay to see Pacquiao vs Mayweather. Anyone who shows promise at the moment is still too young and inexperienced.

Look out for Eddie "Eboy" Gomez, promising young dude but no where near ready for the spotlight.


----------



## Harard (Sep 15, 2013)

The same person who had Bradley over Pacquiao.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2013)

I think Garcia and Matthysse should wait a few years to fight one another, both of them are top fighters in their own right so I don't want to see them beat the prime out of one another. Garcia deserves his pay day against Mayweather then he can fight other 147 such as Bradley, Alexander, Khan rematch etc. ( Garcia is starting to looked drained at 140lb and I think Bradley will be leaving TR I get the impression that things are going on behind the scenes). 

That being said the decision actually annoys me because their agenda was as clear as day. Had Mayweather beaten Canelo in a competitive fight he would have lost, which is disheartening. Fortunately he put on such a one sided performance that the robbery was impossible.


Harard said:


> The same person who had Bradley over Pacquiao.


As I said before wouldn't be surprised if she was in GBP pocket, people thought old Bob Arum played a part in it but a conspiracy theory could be presented in favour of GBP trying to diminish the value of TR prized star. Some wwe type shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2013)

These judges trying to take the shine out of the older stars with these crap decisions.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking at some of the things that's been said it could be related to the casinos, apparently they would have had to doll out a lot of cash for people who placed a bet on a UD. I don't think many people considered betting on a MD.


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2013)

Garcia has cleaned out 140, and will most likely move up. So impressed by him, typical philly underdog, picked to lose all of his big fights, but always comes out a winner. Lucas will never be a star, its sad, but thats why you can't just be a one dimensional puncher.

Garcia isn't beating Mayweather though, he is a fellow Philly-Rican, but aint nobody beating money


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it time for boxing needs to be regulated?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2013)

the king stays king.  there are no more opponents for floyd, he's only getting older and will have to retire soon, might as well go out on top.  unless he can get that 50 mill pay day for a paq fight, there's no one else for him too fight.  Even this canelo fight was premature, I only knew about alvarez myself for a few fights, and he's had to change weights just to fight mayweather, from what i can tell.

and khan was exposed already, he's not eligible to fight the greatness.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Why would he retire any time soon? He's still at the top of his game and making $20m+ a fight. He can just keep feeding on younger guys for the next couple years, building up his legacy in terms of wins and stackin major money for each fight. He's bringing in, what, nearly $100m this year of of two fights? And all the money goes to him because he promotes himself? Seems like an easy decision to me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 15, 2013)

floyd whoopped that ass, judges were on some bullshit

anyway, money may styles on


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah but, suz, floyd is cannabilizing his self.  There is nobody to fight that he won't beat their ass over 12 rounds.  _And who's gonna pay 65$ to watch that?_

i couldn't even get in to watch the fight at a bar, shit was packed, they wanted $20 entrance.  fuck ....

if floyd can't line up a good opponent, nobody will pay to watch him.  even this fight was overhyped and people got burned .  Imagine the sucker that payed 30g's to watch this live front row?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

I think Floyd's name sales the fight. At this point everyone just wants to see if he'll be knocked off. Each of his fights is a must see sports event now, and if he keeps it at two a year it will stay that way. You would have a point if he were fighting like, 4 times a year or something, but with it being just twice a year, if that, it's a comfortable sweet spot.

If I were him I'd keep going until 43, same age as when Chavez retired, and imo Mayweather has a much better chance at staying undefeated that long than he did.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice to see fighters embracing one another after a fight.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice family photo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2013)

Pretty crazy hearing people call Mayweather a Top-20 ATG. He's probably the best boxer since RJJ, but don't think he's in that tier historically.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2013)

i blame the crossdresser


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 15, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Pretty crazy hearing people call Mayweather a Top-20 ATG. He's probably the best boxer since RJJ, but don't think he's in that tier historically.



Some people are going even further than that, and suggesting that he's possibly the best of all time, or comparable to Robinson. Malignaggi has also said that he thinks Mayweather is the greatest fighter of all time. 

Personally, I think Mayweather's skills in the ring can be compared to the past greats, but his record just doesn't match up. If he had beaten a prime Pac then it would have given him a boost, but even that isn't enough to surpass guys like Leonard, who had wins over Benitez, Hearns, Duran and Hagler.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah, he hasn't beaten the names or put on performances like Duran-Leonard I on anyone of note at their best weight, and his resume, 2 fights a year doesn't hold up either. 

ATG-wise, I definitely have these guys above him (not in any order outside of the Top-7):

Sugar Ray Robinson
Sam Langford
Harry Greb
Henry Armstrong
Roberto Duran
Ezzard Charles
Benny Leonard
Muhammad Ali
Archie Moore
Barney Ross
Willie Pep
Joe Gans
Mickey Walker
Sugar Ray Leonard
Pernell Whitaker
Joe Walcott
Charley Burley
Tony Canzoneri
Kid Gavilan
Joe Louis
Roy Jones, Jr.
Tony Canzoneri
Carlos Monzon
Marvin Hagler
Eder Jofre
Sandy Saddler
Gene Tunney
Jimmy Wilde
Fighting Harada
Ike Williams
Alexis Arguello
Julio Cesar Chavez
Emile Griffith

Missing some names, but Mayweather is definitely not close to GOAT.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 16, 2013)

buttt.....mayweather got paid the most, and that's all that matters, cause he can't control that his competition is shit, but he can get paid


----------



## Hadler (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn, I want Garcia-Mathysse II, what a fight! It was pretty even until Lucas lost his eye halfway through which made a victory for Garcia inevitable. Things might have played differently if Lucas wasn't half blind and forced to risk a lot to get the KO, but that's not an excuse, Danny had a good game plan and proved he's one tough SOB, he's the first opponent Lucas has failed to knock down in a long ass time. Nobody should underestimate Garcia again after this, the dude can box and also has power, heart and a granite chin. 

Now regarding the main event, I have to disagree with the parrots mocking Canelo here, the fight wasn't a shutout, Canelo won easily 2 rounds and many rounds were pretty close, in most cases with Mayweather just edging them by a punch or two. Alvarez did very well considering how green he is at the top level and that he was probably not at his best due to the catchweight (he arrived 5 pounds lighter than he usually does on fight night). Other things to consider:

- This was probably the BEST version of Mayweather we have seen since the Marquez fight. Aggresive, with incredible movement and distance awareness, didn't take any risks, and his attack was sharp and versatile, it kept Canelo confused and never gave him time to think. This Mayweather would have KO'd Guerrero and Cotto. 

- People in awe by Mayweather's defense and flashy punches in this fight are overlooking  Canelo's body work, it was extremely good in every round, his combinations were sharp too, even if many were just body and arm shots his activity alone was able to keep Floyd on his toes. First 6 rounds were very competitive, Floyd was not controlling him at all.  Floyd got in control in the second half when Canelo's stamina started to fade, but never made Canelo look like he shouldn't be there. 

- Some stuff that impressed me, Floyd was trying to bait canelo with his trademark pull counter and he would not bite. He's the only fighter to not bite. At times Canelo was able to anticipate where Floyd would move to, after dodging a punch from Canelo, and ginger would throw another punch there, but Floyd showed catlike reflexes and never got caught flush

I felt Canelo did ok, he was putting good stuff together but the output wasn't nearly enough, in the end the difference in speed and stamina between him and Floyd was too much (particularly footspeed, it was abysmal), he definitely lost but he did a lot better than Guerrero or any of Floyd's last opponents, and he was not cut, knocked down or hurt at any point. He didn't look great against Floyd but who does?  

Canelo is the goods, he gets better with every fight and has many years to improve even more, he'll probably be a Hall of Famer one day.  Floyd should retire already because nobody below middleweight can beat him and he sure as hell won't be willing to fight Golovkin or Andre Ward


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 16, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> buttt.....mayweather got paid the most, and that's all that matters, cause he can't control that his competition is shit, but he can get paid


Mayweather accumulating cash to build a time machine so he can beat all those past greats an bcome the GOAT.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Why would he retire any time soon? He's still at the top of his game and making $20m+ a fight. He can just keep feeding on younger guys for the next couple years, building up his legacy in terms of wins and stackin major money for each fight. He's bringing in, what, nearly $100m this year of of two fights? And all the money goes to him because he promotes himself? Seems like an easy decision to me.



going back to this, look at paq , he has 2 losses and he's already been heavily downgraded to the point that alot of people believe mayweather was right about him the whole time (history is told by the winners).  

mayweather commands 20-50 mill a fight now, depending on the opponent, but if he loses even 1 fight, that's it! the 'washed up' talk will start and his pay starts to drop, if he loses 2 fights he's gonna be out of boxing running for mayor of Las Vegas.  If mayweather lost 2 fights he'd be as washed up as paq is right now.

I think mayweather has a couple fights left, but not enough good opponents.  

Maybe an alvarez rematch (I wouldn't if I were mayweather, unless it's for 50 mill again) , what about that dude broner, he's an up and comer..


----------



## Hadler (Sep 16, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> going back to this, look at paq , he has 2 losses and he's already been heavily downgraded to the point that alot of people believe mayweather was right about him the whole time (history is told by the winners).
> 
> mayweather commands 20-50 mill a fight now, depending on the opponent, but if he loses even 1 fight, that's it! the 'washed up' talk will start and his pay starts to drop, if he loses 2 fights he's gonna be out of boxing running for mayor of Las Vegas.  If mayweather lost 2 fights he'd be as washed up as paq is right now.
> 
> ...


lol Broner, Floyd would use him for target practice

one of the main reasons Canelo failed is that he wasn't fast enough on his feet to close the distance with Floyd in a stick-and-move fight, and Broner is even more flatfooted and static than Canelo. If Malignaggi's legs were fresher he would have beaten Broner with ease imo 

That's another reason why Pac-Mayweather was so interesting, Pac might be the only boxer out there than can match Floyd's footspeed, along with his seemingly unlimited stamina

truth is, right now nobody from 140-147 seems to have snowball's chance in hell against Floyd. who are the prospects, Garcia, Bradley, Broner, Khan? pfft, you'll get another 12 rounds of one sided Mayweather domination (and a KO with Khan probably). Mismatches all of them. 

At 154 there's still Erislandy Lara, he's the only dude I can see giving Floyd problems, the cuban is a slickster like Floyd, fast and mobile guy with great defensive/counterpunching skills and good power, truckloads of experience due to an extensive amateur career (2 time world champion, 320 wins), and one of the best footwork in the game, fast and smart enough to match Mayweather's specially considering the difference in size between these two. I'd still favour Floyd over him but it'd be a victory Floyd would need to work hard for.

It'd be a great fight, too bad it'll never happen as the cuban is a high-risk low reward guy, only a few cubans and hardcore fans support him and Floyd sure as hell wont fight such a risky guy for a low purse. 

So aside from probably Lara (and unless Pacquiao can somehow turn back the clock and look amazing in his next couple bouts), there's nobody left from 140-154 lbs that can beat Floyd or at least give him a tough fight. If Floyd wants truly competitive, exciting matches for his last few bouts he'll need to start fighting middleweights. 

Golovkin said he's willing to come down to 154lbs so why not


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Pretty crazy hearing people call Mayweather a Top-20 ATG. He's probably the best boxer since RJJ, but don't think he's in that tier historically.



Best fighter _since_ RJJ? Why is RJJ a better fighter than Mayweather much less not even in his tier? More of a crowd pleaser sure, better..? 


I don't think it is crazy to have Mayweather in the top 20, he wouldn't make mine, but he'd be somewhat close. He'd beat up a lot of the guys you just listed, and some of those guys do not even have better resumes than Floyd either.

Mayweather picked very smart fights, he ducked some guys, cashed in on beating overrated fighters like Gatti and Hatton, but when the smoke is all clear it's hard to not say he is the best fighter during a period where his weight class was stacked. That has to account for something.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2013)

It's not crazy to have Mayweather in a top 20 list. To be honest when people create a list of fighters greater than Floyd, I severely doubt that they've actually followed the career of half the fighters on the list.

Also Floyd would have beaten Pacquiao's ass, he doesn't have the physical measurement to trouble Floyd. And by physical measurement I mean his his arms are too short.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2013)

We'll never know because we're gonna end up seeing three more Pac/Marquez fights.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Mayweather picked very smart fights, he ducked some guys, cashed in on beating overrated fighters like Gatti and Hatton, but when the smoke is all clear it's hard to not say he is the best fighter during a period where his weight class was stacked. That has to account for something.



couldn't you make an argument that the top negates the bottom.  I mean if you ducked some of your top contemporaries and fought mainly fighters who are considered overrated how can you really be objective the best?  I'm not saying I agree or disagree with you but the wording of your argument could be seen as at worst contradictory or at best slightly problematic


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> couldn't you make an argument that the top negates the bottom.  I mean if you ducked some of your top contemporaries and fought mainly fighters who are considered overrated how can you really be objective the best?  I'm not saying I agree or disagree with you but the wording of your argument could be seen as at worst contradictory or at best slightly problematic



As I said, when the smoke is all cleared, _who was better than Floyd_?

Picking smart fights isn't something exclusive to Floyd. Almost every all time great fighter has done the same thing, if not shadier (tons of all time greats won fights that were blatantly fixed). 

Your argument would hold weight if he had ducked someone who everyone thought might have been better (Manny is the most recent example), but in retrospect, who is really going to hold Manny over Floyd (at WW)? It's not like Floyd has not fought or has no quality wins, he just has very safe ones, and it is easy to see that he is better than any fighter in his weight class. 

Again, doesn't that have to account for something?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2013)

I also find it funny that people find no culpability on Pacquiao's behalf with regards to the fight not happening. 

During the first negotiation Pacquiao walked away from a 50:50 split because he didn't want to take additional drug testing. Looking at how his fans cry about Marquez juicing up, and how he is having additional testing with Rios I have no other choice than to laugh at the hypocrisy. 

During the second negotiation fault can be placed on Mayweather looking at things as a fighter. However looking at things business wise you have question whether his offer was inappropriate. He offered Pacquiao 40 million to fight him, Pacquiao turned it down. Now Mayweather went on to earn just over 40 million in his next fight. Pacquiao earned far less in his fight with Bradley ( something like 20 million). Business wise you're not going to pay someone a large sum of money when their career earnings are far less. Not accepting $40 million from Floyd was a bad business decision in retrospect.
____
Also Floyd beating Pacquiao wouldn't have made people feel any differently. Look at Rigondeaux taxing Donaire's ass, people are still more supportive of Donaire because they fall on the old ''He fought like a coward'' bull shit.

At the end of the day the cream rises the top, there's a reason why Mayweather looks good in all but a few of his performances, and why Pacquiao's invincibility aura was only in existence when he fought carefully matched opponents. If he was as great as people made him out to be Marquez would not have fucked him up the way he did, decline or no decline.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2013)

> If he was as great as people made him out to be Marquez would not have fucked him up the way he did, decline or no decline.



Just curious, but do you have the same view about RJJ/Tarver II? Or both times Lennox Lewis got KO'd?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know how hyped RJJ was and at that point in time it was pretty clear that Roy Jones Jr. was shot as a fighter dropping down from heavyweight fucked him up. Pacquiao was KOed due to his inability as a boxer, he's predictable and reckless which is why Marquez was able to time him to perfection. Regarding Lennox people didn't act as though he was invincible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, just clarifying on whether it was a skills argument or just a general view about getting KO'd.

FTR, Jones was just as hyped as Floyd back in the day(got the GOAT talk like Floyd does now). He did some incredible superhuman things in the ring. But once his reflexes went, it was all downhill for him. He never got hit in his prime and once he did, everyone realized he had a glass jaw.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2013)

RJJ probably would have beat Mason Dixon if he was younger, that's def what I remembered thinking.   

Lewis was out of his prime when he lost to Hasim, but it's certainly plausible that he Hasim could have knocked him out if they had fought earlier, regardless if Lewis was the better fighter.

 I originally typed Hasim's name as "Haslem" due to the power of basketball . Udonis Halsem would be a great fighter though, guy looks like he got retard strength.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2013)

Haslem would destroy the Klistzchkos.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 16, 2013)

i don't hold the marquez KO against paq, I am _absolutely positive_ that 2 professional fighters fighting a whole bunch of matches, the worst of the 2 will still win a fight here or there, Paq gave marquez way too many rematches, and now people only remember the last fight.  Fuck that...  

I said the winner writes history, but that doesn't make history true, paq/mayweather would have been an awesome fight and I can't say who would have won.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2013)

Some dudes on this other message board trying to sell PBF as top 3 of all time


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2013)

No one is trying to sell Floyd as a top 3. I've probably seen the article you're referring to, the one where BHop argued that he was a top 3, from what I remember most people disagreed with BHop but respected his opinion from a H2H point of view.

To be truthful I think ATG lists should be divided by era. It's ridiculous trying to compare fighters from the 20s to fighters from the 90s.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> No one is trying to sell Floyd as a top 3. I've probably seen the article you're referring to, the one where BHop argued that he was a top 3, from what I remember most people disagreed with BHop but respected his opinion from a H2H point of view.


So yes, people are trying to sell him as top 3.



> To be truthful I think ATG lists should be divided by era. It's ridiculous trying to compare fighters from the 20s to fighters from the 90s.


Then it wouldn't be an ATG list.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2013)

No people are are not trying to sell him as a top 3 all time great. Bernard Hopkins is one person, and a semi promoter as that, his view is not a reflection on the masses. Your post is deceptive, it gives the impression that many people are arguing that Floyd is a top 3 atg. 

Regarding the last part of your post, if such a thing wouldn't be an atg list then so be it. It is hard enough measuring fighters in the same era against one another, ranking them across generations is just a nightmare. I don't have a problem with using the term atg to indicate that a fighter could compete at the highest level in any era but when you start trying to number them all it gets tedious, especially when most people who place fighters on the list don't actually have an in depth understanding of the fighter they're rating.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2013)

Ken Norton passed away, I suppose we're at the time where fighters of his generation will start passing away. Was a tough champion in a time when the division was at its peak. Hope he rests in peace.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 20, 2013)

lol Hopkins, ?top 3 ATG?

Someone who's best win is probably Diego Corrales shouldn't even crack the top 20

There's a few things he could still do to improve his legacy dramatically, though

- Let GGG run his obvious course of total domination of the MW division, then move up and beat GGG
- Move up to 168 and beat Andre Ward

bonus points if he beats Pacquiao at a fair weight, in case Pac has an impressive comeback, and if Canelo does big things in the future as expected from him

If he does these things, he will accomplish more than was ever expected from him, and earn himself a place pretty high up, top 10 probably

Too bad that's never gonna happen, though. Floyd would NEVER chance anything remotely as dangerous, and that's what marks him down and differentiates him from other ATGs like Robinson, Armstrong, Duran, etc


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2013)

Your post was stupid. I won't touch the Pacquiao topic but slating a fighter who does not weigh 154lb in the ring for not moving up to Middleweight or Super Middleweight is beyond stupid.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 20, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Your post was stupid. I won't touch the Pacquiao topic but slating a fighter who does not weigh 154lb in the ring for not moving up to Middleweight or Super Middleweight is beyond stupid.


Calm down fanboy, I'm only stating the obvious fact that Floyd doesn't have the fighters left around his division to improve his legacy, at least not enough to make him a top 10 ATG. He missed too many challenges and took too many vacations back in the day, so If he wants to crack the top 10 ATG now, he'd have to look up.

but we know that's not his priority. Maybe young Floyd cared about greatness, but his priority for the last decade has been $$$ and protecting that zero mainly. That's why, even possessing all the talent in the world, he'll go down in history as one of the biggest ?what ifs?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes one of the most accomplished fighters in the sport will go down as one of the biggest what ifs..... Do you even reflect on the things that you're saying? Individuals like Valero, Sanchez and Reid will go down as what ifs; fighters who could not accomplish a great deal because their careers were cut short. 

The only thing of significance missing on Floyd's resume is a fight with Pacquiao. Not exactly enough to put him down as one of the biggest what ifs in the sport of boxing.

Also took too many vacations? In his 17 year career he took one hiatus from the sport. You need to stop parroting the words of others.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2013)

fuckkkk, if i'm floyd i'm happy with the money, fuck "greatness" , he can be great later doing big things with his money , influencing boxing in general, and escaping that shitty profession with his head intact.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Yes one of the most accomplished fighters in the sport will go down as one of the biggest what ifs..... Do you even reflect on the things that you're saying? Individuals like Valero, Sanchez and Reid will go down as what ifs; fighters who could not accomplish a great deal because their careers were cut short.
> 
> The only thing of significance missing on Floyd's resume is a fight with Pacquiao. Not exactly enough to put him down as one of the biggest what ifs in the sport of boxing.
> 
> Also took too many vacations? In his 17 year career he took one hiatus from the sport. You need to stop parroting the words of others.


Nobody can deny Floyd has already accomplished a lot, but people of future generations will discuss and speculate that maybe he could have done more, a lot more with that talent of his but he didn't, and in that sense he'll be a What if. 

He will be similar to the Klitschkos, in being recognised as the dominant boxer of his weight classes for this period in time but definitely a lot of what if's, like what if he hadn't chose to retire/hide for 2 years when the division was at its most competitive, what if he wasn't so damn inactive fighting once per year after his comeback, what if he had fought his fellow ATG contemporary Pacquiao, what if he had stepped up to the challenge of Martinez and GGG who were willing to move down to fight him, and a long etc.

Mayweather's been constantly taking vacations after his comeback; fighting once per year against a no hoper, then resting the rest of the year sounds like vacation to me. 2013 has been the exception, though. He fought twice this time.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 21, 2013)

Godammit, David Haye vs Tyson Fury just got cancelled! 

I was looking forward to this fight, most interesting fight in the HW division atm, just below Klitschko-Povetkin

Apparently Haye got a deep cut over his left eye while sparring, needing several stitches

wtf, he shouldn't have been sparring so close to the fight

pic of the cut: 



that area right there should have been totally covered by the headgear. 

was this idiot doing heavy sparring without headgear 6 days before the weigh in??


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> No people are are not trying to sell him as a top 3 all time great. Bernard Hopkins is one person, and a semi promoter as that, his view is not a reflection on the masses. Your post is deceptive, it gives the impression that many people are arguing that Floyd is a top 3 atg.


I'm trying to be civil, but I don't get what the fuck you're trying to tell me. I just *said *I had a debate with people trying to sell me PBF is top 3 of all time. I have no clue why you're debating something I literally took part of on another forum. 

I never cited Hopkins though I am sure that was why the thread was made. I never claimed that "a lot of people think Floyd is top 3" (and a lot of people do think he is top 3 btw, they may not be knowledgeable but finding someone who has Floyd in a top ten list isn't any harder than finding people who think Kobe Bryant is the GOAT basketball player). 

The idea that I have an ulterior motive because I vented my frustration against people who I implied have no clue what they're talking about is ridiculous. Floyd Mayweather is my favorite active fighter w Paul Williams's premature departure, so I don't get why you keep sassing me about such an arbitrary point as "no one thinks he's top 3" (even though I was just in a convo where people did think that, hence why I made the post in the first place ). 



> Regarding the last part of your post, if such a thing wouldn't be an atg list then so be it. It is hard enough measuring fighters in the same era against one another, ranking them across generations is just a nightmare. I don't have a problem with using the term atg to indicate that a fighter could compete at the highest level in any era but when you start trying to number them all it gets tedious, especially when most people who place fighters on the list don't actually have an in depth understanding of the fighter they're rating.



  ATG is for fun, it really just seems to me that you don't like people putting older fighters over Floyd. It's entirely hypothetical, so should we just not have imagination anymore? 

I mean I'm gonna go out here on a limb and say you're a Mayweather fan, but the way you talk about him seems a little insecure.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2013)

> I'm trying to be civil, but I don't get what the fuck you're trying to tell me. I just said I had a debate with people trying to sell me PBF is top 3 of all time. I have no clue why you're debating something I literally took part of on another forum.
> 
> I never cited Hopkins though I am sure that was why the thread was made. I never claimed that "a lot of people think Floyd is top 3" (and a lot of people do think he is top 3 btw, they may not be knowledgeable but finding someone who has Floyd in a top ten list isn't any harder than finding people who think Kobe Bryant is the GOAT basketball player).
> 
> The idea that I have an ulterior motive because I vented my frustration against people who I implied have no clue what they're talking about is laughable. Floyd Mayweather is my favorite active fighter w Paul Williams's premature departure, so I don't get why you keep sassing me about such an arbitrary point.


I didn't say you had an ulterior motive, I said your post was deceptive which it is. Reading your post is easy to come to the understanding that a significant amount of people rate Floyd as a top 3 atg, otherwise it wouldn't be worth citing in despair. 


> ATG is for fun, it really just seems to me that you don't like people putting older fighters over Floyd. It's entirely hypothetical, so should we just not have imagination anymore?
> 
> I mean I'm gonna go out here on a limb and say you're a Mayweather fan, but the way you talk about him seems a little insecure.


I have no problem ranking fighters ahead of Floyd. Ali, Hagler, Hearns, Leonard, Duran, Robinson, Roy Jones Jr., arguably Hopkins, Chavez, Whitaker....... I just don't agree with people creating top 50 lists when I'm pretty sure that they haven't see half of the fighters on the list perform, it's stupid and suggests the individual is a sheep.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 28, 2013)

Stevenson bawsing this fight


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2013)

watched the chavez fight, i was not impressed by chavez.  vera won that one. 

vera outworked him, chavez didn't do much except for a few big shots.  at worst it was a draw.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2013)

Chavez is a disgraceful cunt had the agreed upon weight shifted multiple times, from 160lb to 168lb all the way to 173lb. Piece of shit should be fighting lightheavy weights. In addition to that he needed to win by way of robbery.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2013)

with his background, and his weight, the fight should have been much shorter.  any thing less than an obvious victory for chavez is a defeat...


----------



## Hadler (Sep 30, 2013)

I've never seen Chavez Jr so tired and inactive in a fight before, I don't know if the year of inactivity, the problems making weight or his usual lazy ass is to blame, but his stamina looked worse than ever. Got the feeling that if Chavez had energy he'd blow away Vera, all the big shots were landed by Chavez, rocked Vera several times, but everytime he'd tag Vera with something heavy, he'd never follow it up. Chavez didn't deserve to win as he was clearly outlanded for most of the fight, even if he was never close to being hurt


Jr shouldn't have struggled against this guy, but that's what happens when you don't take your work in the gym seriously, you struggle or get beat by stepping stones like Vera.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2013)

Vera won that fight. Chavez Jr's lazy fatass should move up to light heavy and made to look stupid by Hopkins. 

(Note: The Judges will still give Chavez Jr. a unanimous decision win)


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 1, 2013)

Putin sitting first row when Povetkin fights Klitschko.Dat Pressure.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Early (Oct 2, 2013)

Hot rumor is Mayweather will fight Khan May 3rd in Vegas.

Makes a ton of sense financiallly.

Perhaps the most lopsided victory Floyd is ever going to get


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2013)

Khan has done absolutely nothing to earn this fight besides be British and glass-jawed. I hope he doesn't get it.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2013)

Boxing has been so boring lately, wish it was like it use to be.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2013)

It would be hilarious if Khan-Mayweather happens.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 4, 2013)

Gennady Golovkin is still telling people he's "99% sure he'd beat Floyd". Like what?? Guy is so overrated


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 5, 2013)

Pretty pumped for this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2013)

Golovkin would kill Floyd because he's not a cherry-picked overrated Mexican boxer.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 5, 2013)

Klimov is the living dead atm

Never understood why boxing commentators are so prim about bad language, you're watching a sport where two men are beating the crap out of each other, with the risk of disfigurement and brain damage and you're worried about a couple of shits or fucks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2013)

Man, that Klitschko/Povetkin fight was awful. Klitschko fought that like a Greco Roman match.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b_Oy5Gu0Shs[/YOUTUBE]

Oh god I'm dying, haven't seen wlad since the haye fight years ago


----------



## Hadler (Oct 6, 2013)

Grabimir Klitschko 

Wlad has perfected the arts of spoiling, clinching, leaning on and sapping energy off his opponents

if the referees allow Wlad to fight like this at his leisure, then smaller men have no chance

Ugly ass match but great victory for Wlad regardless, Povetkin was undefeated, he's young, prime, strong, former gold medallist and was fighting in his own turf, and he still couldn't do shiet. 

Wlad absolutely dominated him, knocked him down 4 times and messed his face pretty badly, and this is an iron chinned guy who had never been floored before as amateur or pro  




TheGreatOne said:


> Gennady Golovkin is still telling people he's "99% sure he'd beat Floyd". Like what?? Guy is so overrated


If someone can beat Floyd's ass, that's Golovkin. He has the power, skills and style to do it.  

GGG would probably be P4P #1 if Floyd and the rest of top dogs from 154-168 weren't avoiding him like the plague


On another note, Cotto looked good in his comeback, got rid of a gun shy Delvin Rodriguez in 3 rounds. 

Cotto-Canelo on the horizon?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 6, 2013)

Hadler said:


> Grabimir Klitschko
> 
> Wlad has perfected the arts of spoiling, clinching, leaning on and sapping energy off his opponents
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






I hope you're kidding


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 12, 2013)

Let's go


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2013)

Bradley's real alive and explosive this fight, but Marquez's experience and pressure after the 6th ground is constantly landing him clean hits.


----------



## Early (Oct 13, 2013)

This Bradley-Marquez fight is a tale of activity vs effectiveness. Interesting to see how they score this


----------



## Early (Oct 13, 2013)

Ive got Bradley. Best performance of his career. Where was this effort in his previous fights?


----------



## Early (Oct 13, 2013)

Winner is...Bradley

I think Marquez is over. Don't believe there is anything left for him to accomplish.  I would gues a Bradley-Pacquaio Rematch is in order


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 13, 2013)

These judges 

Glad the decision went the right way this time


----------



## Santí (Oct 13, 2013)

Eh, not sure how to feel about this decision. Bradley was very active, scored plenty, and controlled most of the fight; however, Marquez clearly landed the harder and significantly cleaner hits. I guess it's partially his fault for waiting so late until the 6th round to pick up the activity.

It was a good decision, but it still doesn't sit 100% with me.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2013)

Someone needs to fuck up bradely up.


----------



## Early (Oct 13, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Eh, not sure how to feel about this decision. Bradley was very active, scored plenty, and controlled most of the fight; however, Marquez clearly landed the harder and significantly cleaner hits. I guess it's partially his fault for waiting so late until the 6th round to pick up the activity.
> 
> It was a good decision, but it still doesn't sit 100% with me.



He landed significantly, but not consistently. And Bradley didn't oblige him the way Manny does. It's the right decision. Marquez was not countering as cleanly as he has in some of his previous fights


----------



## Sine (Oct 13, 2013)

6 robberies poor marquez


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 13, 2013)

No u **


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2013)

Guess Marquez didnt take enough roids this time


----------



## Hadler (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guess Marquez didnt take enough roids this time


Imo he looked way less toned, smaller and way less powerful than he did for his last fight. 

What happened to that humongous power he 1-hit floored and 1-hit KO'd the Pacman with?

Gone with the tests wind? 

I expected Bradley to win anyway, current Marquez is too old, slow and way out of his natural division, and he was facing a young, big champion, who can box, is much faster and unlike Pac, is someone he isn't familiar with. 

Good victory for Timbo but nothing too impressive. The fight was boring and Bradley acted like a Mayweather wannabe, safety-first bore who hits about as hard as my grandma. I hope this doesn't become Bradley's modus operandi; against Holt, Pac and Provodnikov he put on some good shows.


----------



## Hadler (Oct 13, 2013)

On another note, what a goddamned beast Lomachenko is!

The pro debut of arguably the best amateur of all time (better resume than Rigondeaux), and he just blew away a 25-3 fighter and title holder, and became the first man to KO him

Beware lower weight classes, your new king has arrived 

edit: damn, YT deleted my Lomachenko video so I'll replace it with a Marquez ?epic fail? gif


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2013)

Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux eventually happening would be pretty sweet. A boxing purist's wet dream.


----------



## Hadler (Oct 15, 2013)

Indeed, there are rumours that a fight with Rigo is being targeted for next year, Lomachenko wants to be fast tracked to make history, so it's quite possible. It seems he's gonna challenge Salido next for the WBO belt and he could be fighting Rigo in his 3rd or 4th pro fight, which is just crazy.  

That's a bit premature imo, even if Lomachenko is like ?the 2nd coming of Roy Jones but with much better technical skills? as some people claim, they should give the guy some time to build up his pro style and get used to much longer and way more tiring fights before challenging the elite


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2013)

marquez looks mad small in that gif up there,  he looks half as big as when he fought paq,  no wonder paq got his bell rung.


----------



## Hadler (Oct 20, 2013)

What a fight Alvarado vs Provodnikov was! 

The match was competitive in the first half, but became a battle of survival for Mike in the second, Provo slowly but surely beat the crap outta him.  

This time toughness and raw power prevailed over skill, but nobody can question Mike's heart, his corner had to stop it or Alvarado would have fought until he was dead..what a fight. Warriors like these are the guys that should be making the big bucks, not the shoulder rollers.

In a fair and just world where homecooking and corrupt referees didn't exist, this would be Provo's 2nd belt already. He should have gotten the W against Bradley. If the ref had called the 1st knockdown in round 1 as he should have, Ruslan  would've won


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 27, 2013)

There are some beasts in the super heavy weights in Kazakhstan 

Still not used to the lack of head gear


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2013)

Gennady Golovkin just dissected this fool.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 3, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> There are some beasts in the super heavy weights in Kazakhstan


The biggest, most fearsome beast from Kazakhstan is called Golovkin, no wonder why Floyd wants none of that (GGG is basically the same size as Canelo and is willing to move down to JMW, so don't bring the ?he's too big for lil' Floyd? excuse)

I dont like to laugh at boxers when they get knocked down or hurt but still...lmao at Stevens' face after being decked in the 2nd round by GGG, it's as if Jesus himself had appeared in front of him 

??h shit what have I gotten myself into?!?


Stevens was basically in survival mode after that. He still had his moments but I must say I'm extremely impressed with GGG's chin in this fight, he had no respect for Curtis' power at all (a well known big puncher with some very impressive KO's), Curtis landed several big shots and GGG didn't even blink, just marched straight through him. He looked fresh as hell in the post fight interview, like he went for a round of golf rather than a fight, and when asked if he was ever shaken by Curtis's punches, he loled and said he barely felt anything. 

GGG: Hardest puncher P4P + uncrackable iron chin (never been down or hurt in close to 400 fights) how do you beat a guy like this? he's gonna dominate the MW division for a loong time. Too bad Martinez will keep ducking him like the plague


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 13, 2013)

> *Mike Tyson says he fought coked out for his biggest fights*
> 
> _Former undisputed heavyweight boxing champion, 'Iron' Mike Tyson reveals several shockers in his new tell-all book, stating that he was high on cocaine for his biggest fights, conducted an affair with his drug counselor and dined on lobster while incarcerated for rape._
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 15, 2013)

Tyson's book will be a good read, it'll expose a lot of shady shit behind the scenes for sure

lol Tyson reveals he used a fake penis to pass drug tests 



Iron Mike confirms himself as a PED user. That been said, I'm pretty sure everyone at the top level was on something back then, heck they probably still are.


On another note, my gawd what an awful division MW is, with all these wusses avoiding Golovkin like the plague, Murray just got offered a shot at GGG, 3G even offered to travel to the UK to fight. Murray turned it down. 

and let's not forget

- Darren Barker's promoter said he has no intention of making a fight with GGG
- Quillin ?not enough money to fight GGG??GGG is a risky fighter??fight makes no sense (lol)?
- Martinez' promoter ?"Sergio's not going to come off a 14-month layoff and fight this animal"
- Geale got stripped off his title for ducking mandatory GGG and fighting old Mundine instead
- Sturm also ducked GGG several times with the blessings of the WBA  

And people wonder why GGG's resume ain't brimming with top names. Back in the 80's nobody was refusing to take a shot at Hagler's MW title and he was a real monster.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah just saw this


----------



## Hadler (Nov 17, 2013)

lol Quillin, he's gotten good at sttutering and avoiding questions when it comes to a possible fight with GGG

It sucks for GGG but he'll have to move up to 168 because no MW with a name wants to fight him. I wonder if Ward will avoid him too if he does 

On another note, I just watched Hernan Marquez vs Giovanni Segura HOLY SHIET, this is undoubtly the FIGHT OF THE YEAR, even better than Provo-Bradley and Figueroa-Arakawa. If you guys didn't watch the fight then DO IT nao, you're missing something awsm


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GdhrPh09TX0[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 22, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]GdhrPh09TX0[/YOUTUBE]


Trash talking high-school girl style drama which escalates to a young man kicking an old disabled man

Good example of adults acting like brats, that been said, Roach acted like a jerk and had no right to call Garcia anything to begin with, Ariza is just pissed because he got fired by Roach and used the situation to take personal shots on Roach as retaliation. You know things are messed up when Bam Bam Rios is the voice of reason.

Too bad for Bam Bam that he's the one who's gonna pay for the sins of his team in the ring, and not them. Manny will probably put a Margarito style beating on him now


----------



## Kid (Nov 22, 2013)

David Haye retiring?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2013)

David Haye is such a fraud.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 23, 2013)

hasn't Haye retired like 4 times already? let's hope this time it's for real

he's only good at trash talking and pulling out of fights anyway, which is shame because he's still one of the most talented HW's 

I feel sorry for Tyson Fury, all his camp gone to waste


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

The Froch/Groves fight  rigged as fuck. Smh


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2013)

Joke of a decision, well lets bring on these yellow mens!

Although got a few more hours to go FML.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

Groves deserves a rematch! 

Who you got money on Kyoya?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

Manny get put to sleep yet?


----------



## Hadler (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait, so the fight wasn't just a walk in the park for Froch like most people were predicting? lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2013)

Indeed, Groves really impressed me...

Anyone got an exact time for the start of the fights? I'll prob watch the Zhu Shuming undercard fight as well.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

Froch was getting destroyed, he got knocked down early. And he never won a round til the ninth were he finally rocked Groves only for the ref to step in and stop the fight really quickly. 

The decision was so awful that Groves who was getting booed throughout went home with cheers and Froch and the ref being jeered instead. Daylight robbery.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

I like Froch though.  And he has paid his dues.  His reputation alone should win him a couple of fights.  Sounds like Groves should have knocked him out in the first 8 rounds if he wanted to actually win.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

I personally like Froch more but the decision was terrible.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 23, 2013)

undercard starts at 6:00 pm iirc

Regarding Froch, after the decision against Dirrell and now this, Andre Ward would be stupid to fight there, and people were calling him coward.

Ricky Burns won his last title match via homecooking not long ago, the UK is becoming a bad place for foreign fighters


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

GMT please


----------



## Hadler (Nov 23, 2013)

6:00 pm for GMT -5, so do your online calcs

I think it'll be midnight for the UK


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 23, 2013)

If you want to be very generous you could say the ref was thinking of those recent near and actual fatalities in the ring 

Looks like golavkin would've ko'd Froch if that'd ever happened, Froch should probably retire now


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

Man this Asian dude is getting destroyed. It's not even funny


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

These commentators racist as fuck  

"I bet in his culture it's a victory that his managed to survive this round."


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 23, 2013)

U mean box nation? no regrets about not subscribing to that piece of shit


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah it's box nation, they are awful I agree


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 23, 2013)

The worst part of the froch fight were the score cards, apparently Froch was only down one point by the reckoning of two judges despite having been knocked down and _maybe[/] managing to take a couple of rounds_


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

This Asian guy is really taking revenge for his fallen comrade in the previous fight. bama


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2013)

They made this girl sing both national anthems.


----------



## Santí (Nov 23, 2013)

No love for Rios.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2013)

Rios' defense is atrocious.


----------



## Santí (Nov 23, 2013)

Holy fuck that lightning left and side step from Pac-man. Even after watching the replay, I had trouble seeing where the fuck that punch came from


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2013)

Manny boxing real clean.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2013)

Rios opening up a little more now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn, Pacquiao's side-step is real nice tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Fat preggo Jinkee can get it


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 24, 2013)

Pacquiao 50-45. He doesn't fight well on the inside though, saw it in the Bradley fight as well.


----------



## jNdee~ (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios what the fuck. I thought u gonna retire Pacman?

Bradley fight was a joke. We all know Pacman deserved to win.


----------



## Santí (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios looked like an amateur this round, got his face cut up.

Good thing Pacman stopped fighting inside with him, he was taking a lot of unnecessary shots there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Pacquiao hitting some Fight Night 20 hit combos there.


----------



## jNdee~ (Nov 24, 2013)

Is Bradley/Mayweather fight gonna happen?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Mayweather/Khan seems more likely


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 24, 2013)

Put this fool to sleep manny so I can do likewise


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2013)

Pacman thinking he's Sugar Ray Leonard out there


----------



## Santí (Nov 24, 2013)

Nah, Rios is one of those guys who don't go down no matter how hard you hit them. Nonetheless, the winner here is clear.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios needs to stop smiling every time he gets hit. It's dumb when your face is swollen as fuck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god, Rios' face.

He looks more Asian than Manny now.


----------



## Santí (Nov 24, 2013)

Pacquiao was being blatantly merciful that last round. He didn't even want to hit Rios anymore, just tapped him. He's lost the taste for blood in his old age


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

That was almost Margarito-esque.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Pacquiao was being blatantly merciful that last round. He didn't even want to hit Rios anymore, just tapped him. He's lost the taste for blood in his old age



You do know that Pacquiao went to sleep last time he was chashing a knockout right? He wont risk exposing himself to a counter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Filipino dude in the background wearing the GAR sunglasses is pimp as fuck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios sounding brain damaged.


----------



## Santí (Nov 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> You do know that Pacquiao went to sleep last time he was chashing a knockout right? He wont risk exposing himself to a counter.



There's a difference between chasing a knockout and literally love-tapping someone. Those were not punches in the last round no matter how much I look at it in different angles


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 24, 2013)

Manny's always been a merciful guy. during the Margarito fight he was pleading for the ref to stop the fight, but I guess there was shady shit going on because they wasn't stopped. wanted to punish Margarito for his cheating shenanigans or some shit I suppose.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2013)

He isnt risking it, look at Mayweather, dude actually runs away on the 12th round if he knows he has it in the bag. No point risking a potential dog fight. Manny isnt young, to prolong his career, he needs to stop taking hits as much as possible so he just kept him at bay


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios had basically quit fighting back at that point anyway, so there wasn't any point to hurt the guy anymore.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios' head must be made of concrete. He took an ungodly amount of punishment the entire match yet he didn't really slow down until the 12th. 
Shutout victory for Pac, but one he had to work hard for. Pac commented Rios is the toughest dude (as in punch resistance) he's ever faced and it showed

Pac looked pretty good, Rios is a hard puncher so Manny fought in a smart way, no rushing in or lunging like he did against Marquez, he boxed well and still pulls the trigger on combinations. This is probably the best I've seen Pac look since 2010, eventhough he's clearly lost a step or two compared to his 2008-2009 version, that fighting machine with endless stamina is gone forever but Pac is still a force in the WW division, a force Mayweather will keep ducking, at least until it's deteriorated enough for him to get an easy win. Mayweather doesn't want any other kind of matches


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2013)

Should we pin a new thread like "the mexican butthurt thread"? So all us latinos can post our anguish and defeat everytime one of our friends lost in a boxing or MMA match?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2013)

Hadler said:


> Rios' head must be made of concrete. He took an ungodly amount of punishment the entire match yet he didn't really slow down until the 12th.
> Shutout victory for Pac, but one he had to work hard for. Pac commented Rios is the toughest dude (as in punch resistance) he's ever faced and it showed
> 
> Pac looked pretty good, Rios is a hard puncher so Manny fought in a smart way, no rushing in or lunging like he did against Marquez, he boxed well and still pulls the trigger on combinations. This is probably the best I've seen Pac look since 2010, eventhough he's clearly lost a step or two compared to his 2008-2009 version, that fighting machine with endless stamina is gone forever but *Pac is still a force in the WW division, a force Mayweather will keep ducking, at least until it's deteriorated enough for him to get an easy win. Mayweather doesn't want any other kind of matches*



Enough of this garbage. Floyd isn't ducking anyone. Wasn't he supposed to be ducking Alvarez too? We saw what happened to that guy, and we also saw what happened to Pac in his fight before this one. He was knocked flat out by a counter-puncher Mayweather is superior to.

Stop making it sound like Pacquiao is the clear cut better boxer between the two because the records certainly don't show it. You Floyd doubters will only be satisfied when he wastes every  single boxer in the welterweight division. Pac looked great against Rios aged 34, Mayweather looked UNSTOPPABLE against Canelo aged 36.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2013)

^ I bet youre a black dude lol

Well look at what happened to Marquez he got beaten by the guy Pac defeated couple years ago. So records dont mean shit.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes I am. And that's completely irrelevant to my opinion. There's a blueprint to beat Pac, there isn't one to beat Floyd. That's the point here. Pac has been exposed by a counter-puncher in the past, and the best one in the division hasn't been defeated.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2013)

Well yes sir. But... how can Pac prove himself if Mayweather keeps on running away? Pac can beat the guy and im not the only who believes he can do so. It shouldve happened 5yrs ago, and now Pac has aged quite well and is busy with other different things than his boxing career thus the advantage favoring MW. 

And look at what happened to Rios. His recors is nearly flawless amd his still young but he still got beaten by Pac so i dont rely entirely on stats. Pac and MW is on a different level and we wont  know whos the goat if one of them is running away all the time lol


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2013)

That's the problem, Mayweather isn't running away. He's playing a strategic game like he always does. You're free to believe what you want, although again, looking at the facts Mayweather is the favorite to win here, and it doesn't look like it'd be that difficult to win either looking at how much trouble Pac has had with Marquez over the years. Marquez is the key element here to figure out exactly how the fight would play out. Pacquiao has never had an easy time against Juan Manuel Marquez, and he's a similar type of fighter to Floyd. Floyd on one of the scorecards had Marquez beaten at 120 - 107, yes, according one judge Marquez didn't even win a single round, whereas Pacquaio has been getting majority and split decisions against Marquez since the beginning of time. Some would even argue that he lost their third bout, and the fourth wasn't even debatable since Pacquiao was face-first licking the ring. The problem here is you believe Pacquiao can beat Floyd without any facts at all to support your opinion.

Keep preparing the excuses, age isn't an argument when Floyd is older than he is, and has just as much to deal with as far as Mayweather Promotions is concerned.

Rios' record is *nearly* flawless. Canelo's WAS flawless and he was punked, easily. If Pacquiao keeps winning fights until Floyd's Showtime contract is up then maybe Floyd will consider him a worthy adversary.


----------



## Bamboo (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm a Filipino and I also don't think Manny can beat Floyd. 
Manny once said that his strategy will be pressuring Floyd and to look for the fight, we all know what happened to the guys who tried swarming Floyd, they all got pop shot to death.
Only guys that I can see having a chance to tango with Floyd are Rigondeux and Ward.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2013)

Ward would flatten Mayweather, and Mayweather would flatten Rigondeaux; weight divisions exist for a reason.


TerminaTHOR said:


> Well yes sir. But... how can Pac prove himself if Mayweather keeps on running away? Pac can beat the guy and im not the only who believes he can do so. It shouldve happened 5yrs ago, and now Pac has aged quite well and is busy with other different things than his boxing career thus the advantage favoring MW.
> 
> And look at what happened to Rios. His recors is nearly flawless amd his still young but he still got beaten by Pac so i dont rely entirely on stats. Pac and MW is on a different level and we wont  know whos the goat if one of them is running away all the time lol



Except Rios' resume isn't nearly flawless. He lost his last bout against Alvardo, he needed a robbery to beat Abril, struggled against a limited fighter in Murray.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 24, 2013)

Pacquiao fighting in Macao instead of Las Vegas is a big FUCK YOU to keith kizer, the nevada state athletic commission and their legions of blind, crooked, judges, and exploitive american taxes.  I love that Pacquiao did that & wonder if vegas judges intentionally score Bradley the winner just to get back at Pacquiao for criticizing high taxes in the united states, previous.

Could see Pacman beating Floyd.  Pacquiao is faster than Cotto and most others Floyd has faced.  Floyd wouldn't see Pacquiao's punches coming and they might get through.  Floyd's defense is tough, but Pacquiao's speed could overwhelm it.  

Pacquiao would probably train much harder for Floyd than he did for Marquez or Rios.  He would show up ripped with muscles and veins popping out everywhere and Floyd would accuse him of using steroids again.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 24, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Enough of this garbage. Floyd isn't ducking anyone. Wasn't he supposed to be ducking Alvarez too? We saw what happened to that guy, and we also saw what happened to Pac in his fight before this one. He was knocked flat out by a counter-puncher Mayweather is superior to.


He ducked a prime Pacquiao and has no intention of fighting even a past prime version of Pac, the guy called ?Money? is avoiding the most profitable/career defining match available for him, a match that would shut his doubters up once and for all,  why else would he do that besides fear? the fear of fighting the only guy who can match his movement speed and stamina in the ww division maybe? Floyd would rather fight more flatfooted mexicans with the explosivity of a 2yo baby like Guerrero or stamina problems like Canelo.  

Why would Floyd be afraid of a green kid (at the top level) whose only notable victory was Trout in a very close fight and has the stamina of a 40yo chain smoker? Nah, Floyd saw Canelo's weaknesses in that fight and got to him before Canelo could get more experience, he even tried to drain ginger with his catchweight, in one of the most hypocritic moves I've seen in boxing, after talking so much crap about Pac's catchweights in the past. 

Canelo is very talented, specially for his age, but everybody knew he didn't have nearly enough experience to challenge the guy who is widely considered the ?best fighter on the planet?, the fact that ginger is still the biggest challenge Floyd has taken in many years just tells you how much of a cherrypicker he's been since his ?comeback?




> Stop making it sound like Pacquiao is the clear cut better boxer between the two because the records certainly don't show it. You Floyd doubters will only be satisfied when he wastes every  single boxer in the welterweight division.


I've never said Pac is the superior boxer, and Floyd is clearly much better from a technical standpoint; Floyd however, has never faced someone with Pac's speed, explosiveness and stamina, and that's why the end result of this fight is a question mark, even if Floyd is the favorite. Floyd is afraid of taking the challenge nonetheless.   



> Pac looked great against Rios aged 34, Mayweather looked UNSTOPPABLE against Canelo aged 36


Pac won in a shutout and vastly outlanded and dominated Rios every minute of every round, the Canelo-Mayweather match was competitive for the first half of the fight with Floyd edging some rounds by just a couple punches at times, Floyd wasn't controlling the fight until the second half, once Canelo's stamina problems became evident. 

A moot comparison since Canelo is clearly superior to Rios in almost every aspect, but I wanted to point that out.





God Movement said:


> That's the problem, Mayweather isn't running away. He's playing a strategic game like he always does. You're free to believe what you want, although again, looking at the facts Mayweather is the favorite to win here, and it doesn't look like it'd be that difficult to win either looking at how much trouble Pac has had with Marquez over the years. Marquez is the key element here to figure out exactly how the fight would play out. Pacquiao has never had an easy time against Juan Manuel Marquez, and he's a similar type of fighter to Floyd. Floyd on one of the scorecards had Marquez beaten at 120 - 107, yes, according one judge Marquez didn't even win a single round, whereas Pacquaio has been getting majority and split decisions against Marquez since the beginning of time. Some would even argue that he lost their third bout, and the fourth wasn't even debatable since Pacquiao was face-first licking the ring. The problem here is you believe Pacquiao can beat Floyd without any facts at all to support your opinion.


Stop trying to give Floyd an automatic victory over Pac by proxy, that's pathetic. 

Triangle theories dont work in boxing. Ponce de Leon stopped Johnny Gonzales, and Mares stopped PDL, so Mares should be able to stop Gonzales, right? Hell naw, Gonzales KTFO Mares in the 1st round. There are plenty of other examples, styles makes fights and all that. 

btw, Marquez was in an horrible stylistical and size disadvantage against Floyd, a lightweight counter puncher who was forced to lead by a bigger, faster guy who's an even better counterpuncher. a joke of a match on paper who turned out to be an even bigger joke on fight night, with Marquez struggling like hell to make the weight (he didn't have a strenght/conditioning coach back then, so he tried to make WW by eating hamburguers and drinking his own piss) and Floyd cheating him on the scales on top of that.

and just because both Floyd and Marquez are counterpunchers that doesn't make them the same fighter, for starters Marquez is an aggresive counterpuncher who'll counter you no matter what, even if he takes a hit or not, while Floyd is the safety first type who picks his spots. Besides, Marquez had plenty of time to study and memorize Pac's fighting habits over the course of 3 long matches, and when you fight an elite fighter so many times you bound to lose at some point. It's like Floyd fighting Oscar or Canelo 4 times, I'm sure they would get him.




> Keep preparing the excuses, age isn't an argument when Floyd is older than he is, and has just as much to deal with as far as Mayweather Promotions is concerned.


Some fighters deteriorate quicker than others due to their fighting style and the brutal wars they have had in the ring, age isn't the only factor and never has been, this is basic boxing knowledge. A brawler will always deteriorate at a faster pace than a defensive specialist. Look at Erik Morales, brawler by nature, he's only one year older than Floyd yet he's less than a shadow of his former self, while Marquez (a counterpuncher) is 4 years older than Morales and still operating at top level. 

Point is, Manny has much more wear and tear than Floyd at this point, and so does the even younger Cotto. Cotto took brutal beatings and has been in wars, Manny has been in wars and wants to brawl in every fight., when was the last time Floyd was in war? oh right, never. He rarely ever takes a clean hit




> Rios' record is *nearly* flawless. Canelo's WAS flawless and he was punked, easily. If Pacquiao keeps winning fights until Floyd's Showtime contract is up then maybe Floyd will consider him a worthy adversary.


yeah a worthy adversary like King ?Bambi Dancer?Khan, his rumoured next opponent currently is 

The question is why aren't YOU Floyd fans calling for a Mayweather-Pacquiao fight? You say Mayweather would pick apart Pac easily...well, If I was so sure that my idol is the superior fighter I'd be PRAYING for the fight to happen, just to shut the naysayers up for good. 

But all I hear from Floyd fans are more excuses, ?Pac needs to prove he's worthy?he has to beat Timbo and Marquez first? ?nobody cares anymore, lets move on?, "Pacquiao would have been picked apart anyways". You people don't fool anyone with that bs, it sounds to me like you're just trying to justify Floyd's inevitable duck of Pacquiao



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Pacquiao would probably train much harder for Floyd than he did for Marquez or Rios.  He would show up ripped with muscles and veins popping out everywhere and Floyd would accuse him of using steroids again.


it'd be ?Pacquiao could ruin my life!? all over again


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Pacquiao is past it but he's still a very tough fight for Mayweather stylistically. He's a really unconventional fighter when he's moving and has a unique blend of athleticism for boxing compared to most guys. Mayweather uses his rear hand to parry or block left hands from orthodox fighters, but he won't be able to use that as well against a strong, long southpaw straight left like Pacquiao's. It would give him problems and he would need a different game-plan. 

Marquez fights very differently from Mayweather too. Their only real similarity is that they're both counterpunchers, but Marquez is arguably the best combination puncher in the sport. He mounts offence without hesitating much and his success over Pacquiao came from him matching Pacquiao's punch output. His style of defence is likely better against Pacquiao as well, and it helps reduce Pacquiao's own offence. 

Mayweather throws combos differently and his defence is mostly from his upper body movement, while Marquez uses his legs more and covers a lot of ground. He also only really counters when he gets you off balance and has an angle, which also kept him safe from Pacquiao's straight left. He rarely had his back on the ropes against Pacquiao which I doubt Mayweather could replicate. His feet are also planted for a lot of his defending. That and covering up is not a very effective way of fighting/defending against Pacquiao either. I think Mayweather would have to take some risks to win that fight, since he usually chooses to go safe and very defensive. It's an effective strategy/style against most fighters, but a lot tougher against a guy like Pacquiao.

I'm not a fan of either guy, but I'm still interested in seeing it. The ideal time to have booked it would have been after Pacquiao beat Cotto.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2013)

I await the next cherrypicked Mexican tomato can that will offer Floyd no resistance whatsoever.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2013)

It amazes me that people still attribute all of the blame on Mayweather for the fight not occurring. 

1st round of negotiations= On Pacquiao's camp. Everything was agreed on ( Purse split, venue, weight, penalties etc.), the fight didn't happen in 09 because Pacquiao ( or his camp) did not want drug testing. How anyone can blame Floyd for that is almost beyond me, as far as I'm concerned there is no valid reason to turn down additional testing. I'm pretty sure that if it was Mayweather who turned down random drug testing, he would have been vilified to no end. 

2nd round of negotiation= Both camps were full of shit. Mayweather with the pursue split and Arum with his plans for a new stadium, wanting the fight to occur when Mayweather was scheduled for incarceration, arguing that Pacquiao's cut needed time to heal etc. 
____
On the subject of who would win. 09 Mayweather would have beaten Pacquiao 8 rounds to 4. Now he would beat him 9 rounds to 3, with 9 of those rounds being uncompetitive.


> yeah a worthy adversary like King ?Bambi Dancer?Khan, his rumoured next opponent currently is
> 
> The question is why aren't YOU Floyd fans calling for a Mayweather-Pacquiao fight? You say Mayweather would pick apart Pac easily...well, If I was so sure that my idol is the superior fighter I'd be PRAYING for the fight to happen, just to shut the naysayers up for good.
> 
> But all I hear from Floyd fans are more excuses, ?Pac needs to prove he's worthy?he has to beat Timbo and Marquez first? ?nobody cares anymore, lets move on?, "Pacquiao would have been picked apart anyways". You people don't fool anyone with that bs, it sounds to me like you're just trying to justify Floyd's inevitable duck of Pacquiao


I honestly don't care who Floyd fights. At 147lb each fighter has as good a chance as one another, which is to say their chances are next to nothing. At 154lb things are more interesting, but I don't expect him to campaign in that division; same applies for 160 lbs.

That being said I'm starting to think people like you are barking loudly because you don't expect the fight to happen. Soon after Pacquiao got his clocked cleaned by Marquez, people were pre-emptively criticising Floyd for picking a shot Pacquiao.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It amazes me that people still attribute all of the blame on Mayweather for the fight not occurring.
> 
> 1st round of negotiations= On Pacquiao's camp. Everything was agreed on ( Purse split, venue, weight, penalties etc.), the fight didn't happen in 09 because Pacquiao ( or his camp) did not want drug testing. How anyone can blame Floyd for that is almost beyond me, as far as I'm concerned there is no valid reason to turn down additional testing. I'm pretty sure that if it was Mayweather who turned down random drug testing, he would have been vilified to no end.
> 
> 2nd round of negotiation= Both camps were full of shit. Mayweather with the pursue split and Arum with his plans for a new stadium, wanting the fight to occur when Mayweather was scheduled for incarceration, arguing that Pacquiao's cut needed time to heal etc.



There should have been no testing demands in the first place. They were negotiating through the media early in 2009, and Floyd didn't have any testing demands. 

It was until sept 2009 that Mayweather Sr. started implying that Pac was on PEDS,  on the grounds that he'd started at a low weight, and was too good at 147 (lol, didn't Floyd Jr. do the same? going by that logic his son must be on PEDs too). 

Then the testing demands were officially revealed in dec 2009. Floyd wanted olympic style drug testing and Manny AGREED. But Floyd wanted it up until the day of the fight, and Manny said no. 

Manny wanted a cut off for blood testing. But he also agreed to be urine tested at *any point*, and he was willing to do a blood and urine test *directly after the fight*.

Pac got slandered by Floyd and his dad even though there was no evidence whatsoever that he was juicing, and Pac still agreed to be tested, so Floyd should have granted his cut off request at least. 

Pac wanted a 24 day cut off, Floyd said no it must be a 14 day cut-off. Pac didn't agree, he was probably tired of the diva making more and more demands when at that point Manny was as big of a star as Floyd in the boxing world. Anyway, months later after the initial negotiations fell down, Pac came back agreeing to Floyd's 14 day cut-off and better, and Floyd went on vacation, ?lost his urge?in his own words. 

Soon enough it was 0 days, then the 40m fixed and no PPV revenue for Pac (wtf).

Strange goalpost moving from someone who supposedly wants the fight. 

Arum is also at fault for saying retarded things like the stadium thing, but he also made a statement, saying that he didn't believe that Floyd was serious about a fight, so they were moving on. And yeah, somebody who offers no PPV revenue for what would have been ?the match of the century? and the biggest blockbuster since Mayweather-DLH shouldn't be taken seriously at all. Pricing yourself out of a fight is the oldest way of ducking 



> On the subject of who would win. 09 Mayweather would have beaten Pacquiao 8 rounds to 4. Now he would beat him 9 rounds to 3, with 9 of those rounds being uncompetitive. I honestly don't care who Floyd fights. At 147lb each fighter has as good a chance as one another, which is to say their chances are next to nothing. At 154lb things are more interesting, but I don't expect him to campaign in that division; same applies for 160 lbs.


 Yeah yeah, Pac is no match for Floyd, Pac is apparently 7th p4p whereas Floyd is undisputed no.1 p4p who would whoop Pac easily, they shouldn't even fight as Floyd already won their fantasy match, he even beat him via proxy through JMM, triangle theories work. Move on already.

/floyd fan logic



> That being said I'm starting to think people like you are barking loudly because you don't expect the fight to happen. Soon after Pacquiao got his clocked cleaned by Marquez, people were pre-emptively criticising Floyd for picking a shot Pacquiao


I dont expect the match to happen, I had my hopes up after Pac got KTFO by JMM, ?hey maybe Floyd will dare to fight him now?, but no, it seems his fear of the midget is still too strong. Pac has visibly declined but even a past prime Pacquiao is a much better opponent than Khan, who'll be skate dancing from the first clean right hand Money lands. 

Pac is still the best challenge for Floyd at WW and he should fight him instead of more no hopers like Khan or Garcia. At 154 there are good challenges, like mando Erislandy Lara or GGG (who is willing to move down for a match with Floyd), any of those matches would be great and would do wonders for the legacy and reputation of the self proclaimed boxing GOAT, but ofc I dont expect them to happen either, too risky for mr. health comes first


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2013)

If Floyd really thinks that hes the best, why cant he trust his own skills and fight Manny during his prime 5years ago? Floyd is demanding all kinds of shit. What will he demand next from Manny? Shave all his hair clean? 

I told you guys before statistics doesnt mean shit in the ring. All it needs is a good clean hit thats more than enough to rock you and put you to sleep. 

Strategy my ass. Floyd is just scared and just wants Manny to  weaken more. Not to mention Manny only trains when he has an upcoming match, he is busy nowadays as a congressman..

Now its meaningless to see them fight since both of them are past their prime.


----------



## Kid (Nov 25, 2013)

dem floyd haters keep trying it 

45-0. 

Just sssht


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2013)

Kid said:


> dem floyd haters keep trying it
> 
> 45-0.
> 
> Just sssht



Rocky Marciano. 49-0.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 25, 2013)

Rios has gone from Bam Bam to Boo Hoo. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxkn_fWQE0Y[/YOUTUBE]

Poor guy, he trained his arse off for 5 months and put his all in and still got outclassed by Pac, who only trained for 2 months. Of course it's going to be emotionally damaging, but that's what happens when you face someone who is just levels and levels above you. 

Rios needs to go back to the drawing board and change his fighting style, he can bang, he's got plenty of heart and chin, but he's too basic and there's a simple blueprint to defeat him



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rocky Marciano. 49-0.


It sucks for Floyd fans that, at the end of the day, true greatness is measured by who do you beat and how do you beat them, not by undefeated records. (Marciano's resume is legit, though. he fought the best fighters available, ducked no one and beat everybody). Otherwise people like Calzaghe (46-0) or Sven Ottke (34-0) would be ranked in the top 10 ATG probably, instead of being considered overrated fighters who were afraid of taking risky fights by many people. 

that's why Duran, who faced the best of the best for 20 years and beat many of them despite being at size disadvantage most of the time, is always ranked very high in ATG lists, top 5 sometimes regardless of his losses. Mayweather on the other hand will struggle to get in the top 15 with his resume, his best victory is Diego Corrales and he hasn't faced a truly* great* fighter in his absolute prime since Jose Luis Castillo (and maybe Hatton) ages ago. 

Wish there were more fighters with Duran's attitude nowadays, you can bet that win, lose or draw, he would fight both Floyd and Pacquiao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2013)

On god, Sven Ottke. That dude has at least five legit losses that were gifted wins due to cooked German judging. Like the fight against Robin Reid where the ref waved off a knockdown and warned Reid for punching Ottke in the face.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 25, 2013)

Kid said:


> dem floyd haters keep trying it
> 
> 45-0.
> 
> Just sssht



[YOUTUBE]t9V1wkNKxGs[/YOUTUBE]

love floyd as much as the next man, his fights are beautiful but you gotta admit this was the rant of a scared man.

and cotto wasn't weight drained against pac ffs.


----------



## Kid (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm totally agree that floyd should fight manny tho...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 30, 2013)

This torres guy is tough

Very entertaining


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2013)

i don't see why floyd should fight khan, manny should fight khan to set up a mayweather fight, rios was a joke


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 30, 2013)

Maybe they think a lot of british people/ bars will buy the fight and hope that Mayweather's name is enough in America even if the fight is as one sided as it looks?  Khan is pretty famous here thanks to his olympic medal


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 30, 2013)

Goddamn that was good, can't wait to see kovalev stevenson when it happens


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't see why floyd should fight khan, manny should fight khan to set up a mayweather fight, rios was a joke



Pacquiao and Khan are both trained by Freddie Roach, iirc.

They may want to avoid conflict.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 7, 2013)

Sturm in total beast mode there maybe he can go up against a top fighter now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Pacquiao and Khan are both trained by Freddie Roach, iirc.
> 
> They may want to avoid conflict.



Khan left Roach.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 7, 2013)

Horrible performance by Barker, few times I've seen a champion look more beatable. He looked shook before the bell rang. 

Sturm came out looking more aggresive than he usually does so props to him, but I feel the end result had more to with Barker severely underperforming; he claims a hip injury was to blame 



TasteTheDifference said:


> Goddamn that was good, can't wait to see kovalev stevenson when it happens


Too bad Stevenson wants no part of Kovalev. He was cringeworthy in the post fight interview

?Kovalev? no that's not the fight people want to see. How about Froch or Hopkins?! WHAT YOU THINK QUEBEC?!?

*cricket sounds*

Hopkins avoided Kovalev too, when he was mandatory. I hope the russian doesn't become another GGG


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 7, 2013)

Barker's coach seemed to think his career was over after the fight and his promoter was saying pretty much the same, that after his previous break he'd been on borrowed time

I was watching on british tv, Froch doesn't want a groves rematch or stevenson, he wants to avenge his losses primarily ward I guess 

It does make sense that stevenson wants those fights, more money for less risk, what's the point of risking your career against a relatively unknown monster, you know boxing fans if kovalev loses people will just say he was a bum


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 8, 2013)

Agbeko's no match; amazing a half empty crowd can throw up such loud boos

Hopefully the lomachenko fight will happen to give him a challenge

Should've watched Judah


----------



## Hadler (Dec 12, 2013)

I finally had the chance to watch the remaining fights of last weekend, I hate when Showtime and HBO put cards on the same day when there are plenty of free weeks when there's no boxing, doing it on the same day it hurts them and us fans

best fights of past saturday between both TV networks:


Dirrell-Bika - Good action packed fight from beginning to end. Unlucky draw for Bika, thought he won by a clear margin. 
Kirkland-Tapia - Good comeback for Kirkland in a one sided beatdown. This guy is always fun to watch, you know there's one thing for certain in a Kirkland bout, someone will get KTFO, it can be the opponent of Kirkland himself because of that shaky chin of his along with his complete disregard for defense

worst fights - 

Rigo-Agbeko 
Lara-Trout 

My gawd somebody should force the cubans to fight in a smaller ring so they couldn't run away all night, Rigo and Lara are both so superior to their opponents from a technical standpoint yet they cant be arsed to push the action, not even when the opponents are vulnerable and asking to be KO'd. 

It's unnerving to watch someone with Rigo's talent fighting on the backfoot all night against an overmatched guy like Agbeko, averaging like 10 punches per round and never going for the KO. Lara made his fight damn near unwatchable too, with his safety first potshot & run style, even if it was clear Trout was no match for him. Rigo and Lara's fights are dull and BORING, and they're almost always like that, no wonder loads of people walked out of the fight and booed the shit outta them, most people want to see a fight, not a one sided exhibition of footwork. Even Mayweather is more entertaining than them. 

Rigondeaux-Agbeko broke records for the lowest watched HBO boxing main event ever 


HBO won't tolerate these kind of ratings, as soon as Rigo loses they'll send him back to ESPN and let him fade into obscurity. And he can forget about headlining another main event as the A side again 

On another note, I was surprised on how easily Malignaggi boxed Judah's ears off. It's time for Zab to hang them up, dude looks finished, like he didn't even want to win, only to pick up the paycheck.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2013)

Apparently Rios failed the post fight drug test.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 13, 2013)

Bam Bam tested positive for dimenthylamylamine (DMAA), a stimulant commonly used in dietary suplements. Fatty has been having problems making weight apparently, even at 147lbs, he looked like a zombie at the weigh in

It's impressive that he managed to make 135lbs for so long, but maybe this positive test points to how he did it


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 14, 2013)

LOL at Broner's playacting there, really hoping for maidana upset

lets see if the judges call it a draw rather than a maidana victory



oh yeah


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 15, 2013)

What a classless crowd. Broner's not a great fighter and he clearly lost wide, but he showed heart and toughness in this fight. He puts on some pretty good fights too. I don't like the guy but that reception was tasteless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 15, 2013)

Fuck Broner.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 15, 2013)

Errol Spence Jr. >>> Broner . Look out for him. Apparently he got the best of broner and mayweather awhile back in sparring matches . He's the boxer broner wishes he could be.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 15, 2013)

These shoops are hilarious.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2013)

I love Marcos Maidana.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 15, 2013)

Broner borrowed Pacquiao's sleeping bag I see


----------



## Hadler (Dec 15, 2013)

What a satisfying night for boxing, I thought Maidana was going to get shafted on the scorecards despite beating the crap outta Broner for 12 rounds, but the judges got it right 







So much for ?Mayweather's heir? lol, what a hypejob he's turned out to be. The signs that Broner was going to get exposed soon were already there since the Malignaggi fight, a washed up Paulie hit him clean all night but only with pillows. Maidana is a whole different animal.

In Chino, Broner experienced the power of a hard hitting welter for the first time and couldn't take it, accustomed as he is to fighting undersized midgets his entire career. 
Broner wouldn't have survived round 2 of this fight if it wasn't for the shady referee giving him a 17 second count. 

I have no sympathy for Broner, he's always been an arrogant, disrespectful jackass and if anyone deserved a humbling was him. lol at how he left the ring like a bitch and refused the post fight interview, his entourage didn't even bother following him. Broner must be crying right now, he finally found out he will never be Mayweather, or anything great for that matter



On another note. Cesar Ceda impressed me against Santa Cruz, Leo still won clearly but it was a victory he had to work hard for. I expect Ceda to give trouble to any SBW not named Rigondeaux or LSC in the future  

Keith Thurman looked beastly against Soto Karrass, dude might be the real deal after all and not just another guy with a punch; pretty sure he'd ice Broner if they fought


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2013)

Keith Thurman vs  Maidana a big possibility! Fuck Yeah!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd like to see him avenge his loss to Khan, not that it would be certain but both of them have a bit more to prove. Some boxing sites saying Maidana's now has claim to be the 2nd best welterweight in the world have lost the plot a bit though.


----------



## Bamboo (Dec 18, 2013)

guys, is this legit?


----------



## Hadler (Dec 30, 2013)

2013 is finally coming to an end so it's time to reflect where things stand in boxing 

the most relevant stuff of the year imo


*Heavyweight*


Wladimir Klitschko vs Alexander Povetkin -  Important match, long time in the making that finally got done (hallelujah!) too bad it turned out to be a one sided snoozefest thanks to Wlad's prefering wrestling tactics over boxing. 

David Price exposed as a glass jawed hypejob not once, but twice by 41yo Tony Thompson

Vitali Klitschko vacates his belt so he can become president of Ukraine. Good riddance to a great champ and the last legendary heavyweight. 

*Cruiserweight *


Meh division. Talent is pretty bad atm and has been for a while. The top dogs Huck, Lebedev, Hernandez and Wlodarczyk keep avoiding each other. That been said Lebedev-Jones and Wlod-Chakhiev were pretty good fights

*Light Heavyweight *


Hot division in the making, with Adonis Stevenson and Kovalev brutally KOing opponents left and right and taking belts, hopefully we can see these guys go at it in 2014
Stevenson's KO of Chad Bad Jaw Dawson . KO of the year perhaps?
Grandpa Hopkins makes history by (once again) becoming the oldest fighter in history to win a world title by beating Tavoris Cloud 

*Super Middleweight*


The boring as hell yet effective Andre Ward returns to exert domination over the SMW division with an easy win over Edwin Rodriguez. Calls out Chavez Jr ($$$$), wants no part of Adonis Stevenson 
Froch avenged his defeat to Kessler in one entertaining scrap
Then went life and death against the unknown G. Groves only to win in very controversial fashion via bs stoppage. Fans demand the rematch, Froch says no thanx as his warrior image crumbles

*Middleweight
*

Sergio Martinez offers an embarrassing performance in front of his argentinian crowd, the handpicked and very basic Martin Murray beats him, but Sergio still gets away with a dubious UD win. Sergio looks finished. now even the washed up Cotto wants to fight him
Golovkin looks Tyson-esque this year by utterly destroying Rosado, Ishida (knocking him out of the ring and into retirement, in another KO of the Year candidate), Macklin and Curtis Stevens. GGG keeps taking stay busy fights as none of the top dogs want to fight him. Even contender Murray declines a shot at GGG's belt. Quillin, Martinez, Geale, Sturm, Barker all crying in the corner afraid of the beast from Kazhakztan. Shameful 

*Super Welterweight/ LMW*


Mayweather-Canelo - First time in gawd knows how long that Mayweather takes a fight people actually wants to see! specially after that absolute turkey of a fight that was Mayweather-Guerrero. PRAISE JESUS! Too bad the match itself didn't live up to the expectations. Maybe if Canelo wasn't drained it would have been more competitive
Angulo vs Lara - the small ring didn't allow Lara to run and the cuban was forced to fight for a change. the result was a great scrap and Lara disfiguring a relentless Angulo and stopping him via no mas quitting
James Kirkland returned and looked not too shabby 

*Welterweight*


Pacquiao returns and proves he still has plenty left in the tank by winning every minute of every round against a roided Rios 
Chickenweather still running from Pac. Says he'll drop the WBC belt as Pac becomes his mandatory. Newest excuses: belts don't make me, he can have my belt,Pacquiao is 2-2 in his last 4 matches,Amir Khan is young strong champion,Pacquiao must leave Top Rank,I won't fight Pacquiao because he has tax issues,Pac-who?,etc.
P4P star,Mayweather's heiretc Broner exposed as a hypejob by B level Maidana. LOL
Keith Thurman looking great with impressive KO victories over Chaves and Soto Karass, who was coming off battering Berto 
Bradley finally wins a legit fight after his dubious wins over Pac and Provodnikov by beating Marquez. Marquez beginning to look like an old man

*Light welterweight*


Garcia-Mathysse - It's nice to see the top guys fighting each other for a change. Great match and victory for underdog Danny even if he had to use 20 low blows and rake one of Luca's eyes to do it. 
Mathysse brutally KO's Lamont Peterson with a grazing hook. 
Ruslan the siberian Rocky Provodnikov - establishes himself as one of the most exciting fighters in the sport, by beating the crap outta Bradley (in one of the best matches of the year) and then Mike Alvarado. In a fair and just world, he'd have 2 belts by now instead of one.

*Lightweight*


Figueroa-Arakawa - OMFGAWSM fight, easy contender for FOTY
Ricky Burns gets the crap beaten out of him by Raymundo Beltran, keeps his belt via british homecooking, eventhough not even his momma could argue he didn't lose. Disgraceful.
Gamboa returns with yet another dissapointing performance. Dude is  becoming less and less of a factor with every fight.He should spend more time developing a fighting game-plan and less beating up his wife


*Super featherweight*


Great year for Mikey Garcia, clearly the man in the division with the best resume by a long shot, after beating Salido, Juanma and Roman Martinez

*Featherweight*


Chris John loses for the first time in 52 fights against a total nobody and decides to pull a Prince Hamed and retire. Good riddance to this record padding chump, you'll not be missed.
Johnny Gonzalez KO1 Abner Mares - Yeah, many people (myself included) thought Mares was too small for this division and was probably biting more than he could chew by taking on dangerous punchers such as Ponce de Leon and Gonzalez, but hardly anyone thought he'd get taken out in such brutal fashion.Specially after Mares was coming off beating PDL, who stopped Gonzalez not too long ago
The LGBT community is gutted after watching mexican Orlando Salido brutalizing the first openly gay boxer ever in prican Orlando Cruz. poor dude was even wearing his rainbow trunks for the 1st time. 
FINALLY! The debut of Vasyl Lomachenko, arguably the best amateur in history. While everybody fights bums or complete noobs in their debut matches, this guy took on a 25-3-0 guy and totally destroyed him. He'll fight against Salido for a belt in his 2nd pro match! Loma wants the risky fast lane to greatness and I can't wait to see how he develops

*Super Bantamweight*


Rigondeaux-Donaire - megamatch that had to happen. Rigo proved his doubters wrong with a dominating victory over Donaire even if the match was boring as hell to watch because Rigo is, well, boring.
Rigo gets dropped by HBO - the tv network says they won't televise any more Rigo matches after giving us a lethal snoozefest against Joseph Agbeko a few weeks ago. Good luck finding meaningful fights now, Rigo.
Great year for Leo Mini Margarito Santa Cruz. Rigondeaux-Santa Cruz is the best fight to make in the division, too bad we have the shitty GoldenBoy-TR feud obstructing it

*Bantamweight*


 I dont follow this division atm. Nobody truly interesting to watch imo (maybe Anselmo Moreno, but he only fought once this year and against a tomato can so meh)

*Super Flyweight*

 See above


*Flyweight*

 Giovanni Segura vs Hernan Marquez - HOLY SHIT, this fight should be a lock for Fight of the Year, too bad most people don't follow the lower divisions. Instant classic and one of those matches I'll never get tired of watching

 the young Estrada beats long reigning champ Viloria and the unbeaten Melindo to become the division's kingpin

I don't follow Light flyweight and strawweight so my resume ends here

*Prospect of the Year*
Lomachenko by a landslide

*KO of the Year*
Stevenson KO1 Dawson

*Fight of the Year*
Segura-Marquez followed by Figueroa-Arakawa and Timbo-Provodnikov

*Upset of the Year*
Probably Chris John's loss because it's been such a long time that he's been on top and he was fighting yet another guy meant to pad his record.

Runner ups: Gonzales over Mares, Maidana over Broner and Rigondeaux over Donaire

*Tragedies of the Year *
Frankie Leal and Magomed Abdusalov. Leal died and Mago still lies in a coma after brutal fights

*Gone this year but not forgotten*
Tommy Morrison
Ken Norton
Emile Griffith


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Red Skull (Jan 13, 2014)

Are the rumours of mayweather fighting khan next true?

My god what a total cherrypick if that's true. Floyd should retire already if hes not planning on fighting Pac or at least a decent challenge like Bradley. Khan is a fuckin joke


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Hadler (Jan 16, 2014)

Red Skull said:


> Are the rumours of mayweather fighting khan next true?
> 
> My god what a total cherrypick if that's true. Floyd should retire already if hes not planning on fighting Pac or at least a decent challenge like Bradley. Khan is a fuckin joke


Still only rumours, fortunately

but if this crap fight really materializes, I just hope it takes place in the UK

how funny would it be if Khan threw a flurry of punches and the ref waved it off in a true ?british stoppage? fashion? It'd be one of the most enjoyable sporting moments in history 



TasteTheDifference said:


>


At last, some good news: woo

Winner should get Hopkins and have the priviledge of sending grandpa into retirement. Then Shumenov, to become the lineal champ

My money is on the ice cold killer from the russian steppes


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]y9cQKHrhYYA[/YOUTUBE]
Spokovich made me roll out of bed.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like perez is suffering psychologically or physically from the last fight

PAscal and bute are fighting like shit, pascal lazy, bute over cautious


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder if Pascal would try to fight like RJJ against Kovalev. Can't say I'm too interested in that or Fonfara/Stevenson tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2014)

Pacquiao/Bradley II signed.

Meh.

Still better than Khan/Mayweather, doe.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 25, 2014)

Bradley already beat both pacquio and Marquez, easy rematch victory for the vegan over those dinosaurs 

looking forward to it, could go either way especially if pac has lost a step


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys, haven't really been following boxing too much lately but I wanted to know what you guys think about the Mayweather vs Khan fight. From what I understand, Amir Khan is a pretty capable boxer so why are people claiming that Mayweather handpicked the fight?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 29, 2014)

People want the pacquio fight, maidana is another name that came up recently (although Khan beat him), I guess the issue is that people want Mayweather to lose, or at least be in a competitive fight, but none of his contemporaries have the talent to do that apart from pac maybe, so what you're left with is hoping a big puncher catches him, like maidana


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 29, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> People want the pacquio fight, maidana is another name that came up recently (although Khan beat him), I guess the issue is that people want Mayweather to lose, or at least be in a competitive fight, but none of his contemporaries have the talent to do that apart from pac maybe, so what you're left with is hoping a big puncher catches him, like maidana



lol true. Is he still dodging Pacquio?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2014)

Because Amir Khan is dog shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2014)

Besides the fact that Khan has done absolutely nothing to earn a fight with Mayweather, he's looked terrible in his last three fights and will probably get KTFO because of his fragile glass chin.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 30, 2014)

Ortiz just got knocked out in the second round. Aint that some shit, losing on a Thursday.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2014)

GGG with another dominating win


----------



## Bamboo (Feb 3, 2014)

let's spam this shit with Pacquiao comments.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 3, 2014)

Saw Ortiz get knocked the fuck out live the other day. He's done.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like maidana got out of the rematch clause he supposedly had with broner


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 26, 2014)

Maidana mayweather is confirmed, I've already seen a  journalist  at a serious newspaper claim that pbf is ducking khan I mean wtf  Maybe khan already beat maidana and his pace might've caused Floyd more problems, but there's no question maidana has the better record recently and would pull in a higher ppv, I doubt many in the uk would stay up till 4am and pay to see khan lose


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2014)

Khan would get KTFO, tbh.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 1, 2014)

klitschko getting involved in the ukraine situation,  Mike tyson about to come out of retirement and lead the US imperial army


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 1, 2014)

Scottish fans booing the Star-Spangled Banner


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 2, 2014)

No one was here for boxing yesterday huh? Yesterday it was so many great fight and big names and prospects. James degale, Arthur Abraham vs Stieglitz, Burns- Crawford, etc..

I am spent


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 2, 2014)

It's ashame that UFC just a league and filled with TRT, PED users and only a roster of similar characters and backgrounds, is more popular on this forum. Boxing is just so much deeper and so much more styles and more of a thinking game, filled with so many personalities.. No one to talk to about it though.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 2, 2014)

May 3rd Mayweather-Maidana undercard is looking good looks like Amir Khan v Adrien Broner is happening on that card!! I might have to go to Vegas that weekend


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 2, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> It's ashame that UFC just a league and filled with TRT, PED users and only a roster of similar characters and backgrounds, is more popular on this forum. Boxing is just so much deeper and so much more styles and more of a thinking game, filled with so many personalities.. No one to talk to about it though.



Las Vegas & Brazil banned TRT.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 2, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> It's ashame that UFC just a league and filled with TRT, PED users and only a roster of similar characters and backgrounds, is more popular on this forum. *Boxing is just so much deeper and so much more styles and more of a thinking game, filled with so many personalities.. No one to talk to about it though.*



lol shutup. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 2, 2014)

lol @ Mayweather ducking Amir Khan. The fight would have most likely gone to Mayweather but hes such a damn coward.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 2, 2014)

Get out this thread... Go back to UFC. No one there have skills besides Rhonda Rhousey.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> Get out this thread... Go back to UFC. No one there have skills besides Rhonda Rhousey.



You need to watch more mma because I'm sure Mike Tyson would disagree with you on that,  Jose Also is probably the most talented fighter I've watched.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 2, 2014)

mayweather ducked a fight that he would win 999 out of 1000?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2014)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> mayweather ducked a fight that he would win 999 out of 1000?



Mayweather always is scared even if he can win the fight don't get it.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 2, 2014)

The only fighter mayweather should be and is worried about atm is pacquio, but he's an all time great, khan and maidana aren't fit to lace his gloves


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't even know how Khan got into the discussion about a fight with Mayweather considering he hasn't had a good win in like two years.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 3, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> Get out this thread... Go back to UFC. No one there have skills besides Rhonda Rhousey.



Bro, I can already tell you have no idea what you're talking about by exclusively using UFC to describe all of MMA. MMA has been around before UFC. The notion that fighters like Fedor, Big Nog, Randy Couture, Anderson Silva, GSP, Jose Aldo ,etc. have no "skill" is ludicrous. Both boxing and MMA take immense skill and its only idiots like you that try to gauge them against each other or argue that one is better than the other.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't even know how Khan got into the discussion about a fight with Mayweather considering he hasn't had a good win in like two years.



Agreed but who else is out there really lol? Their division isn't very competitive. I would honestly argue that the last time a "great" fought in their division (besides mayweather and pacman) was Barerra (sp?). 

Though, I don't understand why Mayweather ducked him? His first refusal came in the form of; "durr i'll let my fans decide". The results of the poll showed that they want an Amir Khan vs Mayweather. Then he fights someone else? AFTER, Amir Khan already discarded his bout in order to prepare?


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 5, 2014)

Floyd is getting old.  He'll be 37 this year.  I wonder if he's thinking of retirement.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 6, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Bro, I can already tell you have no idea what you're talking about by exclusively using UFC to describe all of MMA. MMA has been around before UFC. The notion that fighters like Fedor, Big Nog, Randy Couture, Anderson Silva, GSP, Jose Aldo ,etc. have no "skill" is ludicrous. Both boxing and MMA take immense skill and its only idiots like you that try to gauge them against each other or argue that one is better than the other.



Dumb bitch.. I watch Strikeforce(now bought by Dana "overhype asswipe" White), K9, etc.

Trust me I know MMA and it does take skill but it's so many options unlike boxing where they have a lot more rule which is much harder. If you have to tie one hand behind your back to climb a mountain it would be much harder than two. It doesn't mean you don't know how to use that other hand though which was a lot of fat junk food eating MMA fans believe when it comes to boxers. The greatest P4P fighter Anderson Silva started out with boxing, then went off to other things once he got knocked out in second bout. Why you think he finishes most of his opponents off by K.O, because most if not all MMA fighters have the weakest chins, you have to focus on so much other things, the muscle memory that boxers develop to take a hit is so much superior.. Also clinching is a skill in boxing that take years to learn properly and the elite boxers have learned it.. All about leverage right, same as in MMA, so your opponent can take advantage. 

I feel like you still won't understand as you listed fighters that majorly appear on UFC... lol.. you don't fucking know the sport you trying to tout on a pedestal.  UFC fucking your whole sport up buying fighters and then merging the foreign leagues. It's not the same.. Boxing is the best blueprint, no one league.. MMA fighters get paid shit and they do not have any punch resistance.. Imagine a boxer being able to use elbows and head butts.. Once a takedown is tried.. a elbow to the back of the head may equal death. Striking is always the first go to.. and a boxer have the eyes to see such things.. MMA have you primarily looking for judo, takedowns, clinches which is smart but not real street fighting. A person just doesn't square up and stand there as someone coming in.. If you been in enough fights you know its good to be light on your feet to not lose balance and to move for angles. MMA fighters stand there like Robots.. and then takedown and move in guards to do a submission. I rather start off boxing then learn the other stuff.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 6, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Floyd is getting old.  He'll be 37 this year.  I wonder if he's thinking of retirement.


[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQYeSXpC244[/Youtube]

I swear a lot of people do not watch boxing, especially what Mayweather does. It's just genius. 

Him in the blue trunks and yellow trunks are the two fights he had last year. He was not even touched. He's just getting better and better, throwing in between punches coming at him. He's Yoda.. literally Grandmaster.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 6, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> I swear a lot of people do not watch boxing, especially what Mayweather does. It's just genius.
> 
> Him in the blue trunks and yellow trunks are the two fights he had last year. He was not even touched. He's just getting better and better, throwing in between punches coming at him. He's Yoda.. literally Grandmaster.



.

I watch boxing enough to know that even James Toney said Pacquiao would knock Mayweather out.

Toney is known to be a friend to the Mayweather family.

If even your friends are saying you're going to lose the fight.  That must weigh on your mind some.

*edit* -

Mayweather's defense is good, there's no doubt.  But there are other fighters with similar defensive skills like Chris Byrd.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 6, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> Dumb bitch.. I watch Strikeforce(now bought by Dana "overhype asswipe" White), K9, etc.



No you don't, shut the fuck up. Go back to the hole you crawled out of, nobody wants to hear your whining you little bitch. Now watch as I shoot your pathetic arguments to the shit that they are.



> *Trust me *I know MMA and it *does take skill *





> No one there have skills besides Rhonda Rhousey.





Backpedaling now you bafoon? You can't even go a couple posts without contradicting yourself and you want me to "trust you"? LOL gtfo



> but it's so many options unlike boxing where they have a lot more rule which is much harder. If you have to tie one hand behind your back to climb a mountain it would be much harder than two.



What a ridiculous point followed by a completely asinine strawman argument. MMA incorporates many different styles of fighting which means that it is a sport that demands great skill. There is a reason one-dimensional fighters usually get dominated. Furthermore, it also very strategic and physically demanding. On what fucking planet can someone claim that MMA "takes some skill". No, like a plethora of other sports, it demands GREAT skill. Again, it is a different sport than boxing so I am not naive enough to claim that one is better than the other or takes more skill. They are both physically demanding and they both require great skill.




> It doesn't mean you don't know how to use that other hand though which was a lot of fat junk food eating MMA fans believe when it comes to boxers.



Oh shit, excellent analysis there buddy. I'm sure its only MMA fans and not Boxing fans that eat junk food. You've outdone yourself here.



> The greatest P4P fighter Anderson Silva started out with boxing, then went off to other things once he got knocked out in second bout. Why you think he finishes most of his opponents off by K.O, because most if not all MMA fighters have the weakest chins, you have to focus on so much other things, the muscle memory that boxers develop to take a hit is so much superior..



No he didn't. Stop talking out of your fucking ass. 



> Silva first began training jiu-jitsu





> Silva initially fought in his native Brazil in the welterweight category. Silva made his professional debut in 1997 with a pair of wins



His boxing debut was in May 1998.

Even if it was the case that Silva started out in boxing, it wouldn't prove anything. Saying that MMA fighters have weaker chins than Boxers is no more to the point than saying Boxers have weaker ground game than MMA fighters. Stop cherrypicking certain aspects and then concluding that one of the sports is better.




> Also clinching is a skill in boxing that take years to learn properly and the elite boxers have learned it.. All about leverage right, same as in MMA, so your opponent can take advantage.



Grappling is also a very important skill in MMA. Your point is moot.




> I feel like you still won't understand as you listed fighters that majorly appear on UFC... lol.. you don't fucking know the sport you trying to tout on a pedestal.



Fedor was not in the UFC and Big Nog was more dominant in Pride. Obviously I will list UFC fighters since a lot of them have been all time greats....Holy shit you're dense. This douchebag comes in here claiming that MMA is stupid and takes no skill and then accuses me of not being knowledgeable on the sport. Again, gtfo you pleb.




> *UFC fucking your whole sport up buying fighters and then merging the foreign leagues.* It's not the same.. Boxing is the best blueprint, no one league.. *MMA fighters get paid shit *and they do not have any punch resistance.. Imagine a boxer being able to use elbows and head butts.. Once a takedown is tried.. a elbow to the back of the head may equal death. Striking is always the first go to.. and a boxer have the eyes to see such things..



Now you're judging the respective sports based on their BUSINESS MODEL? This just keep getting stupider and stupider.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 6, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> I watch boxing enough to know that even James Toney said Pacquiao would knock Mayweather out.
> 
> ...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that a fighter's "chin" is genetic and determined by some anatomical/physiological factors, much like punching power.  Look at the Klitschko brothers, Vitali has an iron chin and has never even been knocked down, whereas his brother was tko'd by corrie sanders amongst others


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2014)

Corrie Sanders was a damn hard puncher, though. He almost KO'd Vitali too.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol did almond really try to bring up clinching when mma fighters use it ten times better omg that guy omg ...


----------



## Kid (Mar 7, 2014)

Who's gonna watch Cro Cop vs Remy Bonjasky tommorow

Epic fight


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 8, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> I watch boxing enough to know that even James Toney said Pacquiao would knock Mayweather out.
> 
> ...


James Toney is not a close friend to the Mayweather's in any form. James Toney is a shit talker and never comes through.. It's funny how MMA fans love to tout his performance as the actual representation of a boxer in MMA. Like James Toney was still fighting professionally or in the gym sparring like he was back in the 90s. 

Chris Byrd is another guy who had great defense but he never came through, as he got older he slacked. Mayweather never slacks as he is now 37 and still performing at a high level with guys in their twenties, champions in a whole new era and making them look like nothing. That's the thing about boxing, it tests your mental aptitude which consist of your discipline and consistent drive to stay on point. Mayweather defense is also much more advanced than Chris Byrd, he uses Philly shell, incorporates it with footwork and goes for a high guard when parrying shots. Did you watch the highlight video? You see Mayweather countering and using a jab to push off and create space as well as using the momentum of his opponent's hip motion. It's simply otherworldly.. Pacquiao is overrated.. and a one handed fighter as Marquez timed him perfectly although Pacquiao was extremely peppering him with shots, he knew that Pacquiao have no jab and he uses his right hand as a distraction to find range with the straight left. Marquez did that same counter in every fight against Pacquiao since their featherweight match.


heavy_rasengan said:


> What a ridiculous point followed by a completely asinine strawman argument. MMA incorporates many different styles of fighting which means that it is a sport that demands great skill. There is a reason one-dimensional fighters usually get dominated. Furthermore, it also very strategic and physically demanding. On what fucking planet can someone claim that MMA "takes some skill". No, like a plethora of other sports, it demands GREAT skill. Again, it is a different sport than boxing so I am not naive enough to claim that one is better than the other or takes more skill. They are both physically demanding and they both require great skill.
> 
> No he didn't. Stop talking out of your fucking ass.
> 
> ...



You're a fucking idiot, talking about strawman but call boxers one dimensional when it is shown that MMA fighters do not have any punch resistence when a shot lands accurately they are out. Takedown defense is not as complicated as you are trying to make it.. IF you can't be fast enough to gain leverage and the person can hit you with a clean shot with you coming in.. You are going to be knocked out from your forward momentum, which you usually see in street fights.  Bigger or slower guys getting beat the punch usually resort to that and a guy with quicker speed and reflexes as well as eyes can counter that easily. You talking about strawman but your dumbass only watched MMA fights that only showed boxers that were washed up in (Ray Mercer. James Toney) or shit stamina street fighters like Kimbo Slice. I watched Rhonda Rhousey in her last match get rocked crazy and everytime she get hit with a punch she stops moving, just like all MMA fighters, get popped in the mouth that seem to have to reset. Imagine an accurate puncher.. It's lights out.

Everyone keep saying well an MMA fighter all they have to do is grab but how are you going to be able to close the distance? Everything they do put them potentially off balance and Boxers have the best balance. Also now that TRT is banned.. Wtf are they going to do because now that punch resistance is even lower. The thing about you nerds on the internet is that you never been in a real fight. I have and it's not any MMA shit, It's you throwing hands and it may come in to kicks and knees and slams but it always start off with the fist.. And that can be one shot which when it comes to me usually all it takes. Anyone come rushing in or try to do a kick but off balance is easily counter-able. 

If you don't have a good chin or punch resistance its over and from what have been seen so far in MMA, a lot of these fighters don't have punch or strike resistance. Also Business model.. UFC is trying to copy Boxing's blueprint, it's not working though and the major stars are going down. UFC is losing money fast and I don't even know why your dumb ass decided to come in this thread. I don't go in the MMA thread, first off its a bunch of idiots drinking the jim jones punch and don't even know the sport they're discussing, talking about fighters only in the UFC or whoever Joe Rogan talks about and hypes up with his coke infested brain. Plus none of you even know the techniques properly or how a fighter will succeed just say.. Well his elbows are deadly or the armbar is the best, no type of breakdown but yet you guys come in here and try to boast.

Don't talk boxing when you don't know boxing.. Don't even talk MMA. Once again your best striker in the history started out with Boxing and his name was Anderson Silva.. He dominated for a long time based off striking and didn't go for all that take it to the ground shit because he knew takedown defense(which is not hard to learn), he found it more complicated for him to do boxing than your sport. UFC have to resort to women now because there is nothing interesting and fighters in your sport aren't entertaining and they are now starting to protect some of their male stars so they can build them up... PPVs are failing and it's shit.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> James Toney is not a close friend to the Mayweather's in any form. James Toney is a shit talker and never comes through.. It's funny how MMA fans love to tout his performance as the actual representation of a boxer in MMA. Like James Toney was still fighting professionally or in the gym sparring like he was back in the 90s.
> 
> Chris Byrd is another guy who had great defense but he never came through, as he got older he slacked. Mayweather never slacks as he is now 37 and still performing at a high level with guys in their twenties, champions in a whole new era and making them look like nothing. That's the thing about boxing, it tests your mental aptitude which consist of your discipline and consistent drive to stay on point. Mayweather defense is also much more advanced than Chris Byrd, he uses Philly shell, incorporates it with footwork and goes for a high guard when parrying shots. Did you watch the highlight video? You see Mayweather countering and using a jab to push off and create space as well as using the momentum of his opponent's hip motion. It's simply otherworldly.. Pacquiao is overrated.. and a one handed fighter as Marquez timed him perfectly although Pacquiao was extremely peppering him with shots, he knew that Pacquiao have no jab and he uses his right hand as a distraction to find range with the straight left. Marquez did that same counter in every fight against Pacquiao since their featherweight match.



Hm.  I thought they were friends for some reason.

Pacquiao and Mayweather have both fought Miguel Cotto, De la Hoya, Marquez, Shane Mosley and maybe a few others I can't remember right now.

I think, Pacquiao KO'ed or TKO'ed Cotto and De La Hoya.  His win over Mosley may have been more impressive also.

Marquez is the only guy both guys have faced where Mayweather won more definitively than Pacquiao did.  It might be due to Pacquiao having a day job as a senator in the philippines and not training as hard as he should.  

Mayweather has great defense and is a great boxer.

But, I still think that Pacquiao's handspeed and movement could give Mayweather problems.

Pacquiao could be fast enough that Mayweather wouldn't see some of his punches coming, much less shoulder roll to block them.

Marquez defense is more footwork based than Mayweather's.  Marquez always took a backwards step to give Pacquiao an angle and *turn him* to try and make him over commit.  If you watched GSP vs Johny Hendricks, you might have noticed GSP tried to do the same thing to Hendricks that Marquez did to Pacquiao.  Maybe MMA and boxing aren't so different after all?

Mayweather doesn't use movement as much.  He's more Mayweather *doom test* oriented(is that what they call it)?

Marquez might also be said to hit harder than Mayweather.  

If Mayweather doesn't hit hard enough to get Pacquiao's respect - Pacquiao might just walk right through him and ignore Floyd's shots thinking Floyd can't hurt him.

If they ever fought, I think Pacquiao would be the favorite.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2014)

They will never fight as long as Floyd can cherry pick tomato cans like Amir Khan.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 8, 2014)

@1mmortal Itachi I'm going to reply to you when I get home.

@Ghost you do not follow boxing do you? Floyd do not fight fighters not in momentum and coming off big wins. Amir khan won his official fan poll of whole should fight next and he chose Maidana because Maidana is champion and had 4 legit wins while khan is 2-2, been dropped in his last fight and ducked Devin Alexander for the last half of yesteryear so he don't lose to stay in the Mayweather sweepstakes. Manny Pacquiao been knocked out and made a blown up lightweight fight him in his last fight who was so slow that he just wads punch bag. 

Anyway Amir khan is supposedly fighting Robert Guerrero and I think that is a great match.. I think Guerrero beats his ass.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 8, 2014)

Saul "Canelo" Alvarez vs Alfredo "El Perro" Angulo event coming up in a hour. This is going to be 4 great wars.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 8, 2014)

SHIT IS ABOUT TO BE TURNT UP IN 5 MINUTES!! All Hispanic card.. ALL WARS OF ATTRITION. EVERYONE LOOK OUT FOR THE JAPANESE GUY NIHITO ARAKAWA... he's like a little shinigami with a constant smile on his face...

Man boxing is the greatest!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2014)

I follow boxing...I enjoy rustling jimmies more. 

Khan is trash. I'm glad Maidana got the fight even if he doesn't stand a chance against Floyd.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 8, 2014)

Damn Canelo's older brother is getting rocked... Sheesh!! He made it out the first round.. see if he can do better in round 2


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 8, 2014)

Alvarez older brother got his ass wupped... Very great fight though.. A war. First bout. Yayo won!!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like Floyd might've been right about this not going the distance

Angulo either has a great chin or canelo can't deploy his power, seems unfazed


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2014)

anyone have a link to stream of todays boxing match?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 9, 2014)

Terra Ryzing's part of the reason why Punk's momentum slowed down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh damn, whatta round. Angulo won't quit. Canelo asking for more.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh wow, he stopped it? After all that?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2014)

Weaksauce stoppage.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 9, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

